# Sound off: What are you doing right now? Aside from the obvious being on here..



## 1feral1 (29 Dec 2007)

Well, I am bored to death, so starting off, as for me, I am here at the Unit, watching Fire Fox with Clint Eastwood on the mini DVD player I brought with me, and about to have a shower....


Regards,

Wes


----------



## ModlrMike (29 Dec 2007)

I'm installing a tub surround in my master bathroom.


----------



## Aizlee (29 Dec 2007)

I am thinking about what to make for supper.


----------



## BernDawg (29 Dec 2007)

Staining the oak boards I am going to put around the pony wall in my sunroom as a shelf/ledge. (and drinking beer   )


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Dec 2007)

Reading about the history of the R NFLD R, again.


----------



## Eric_911 (29 Dec 2007)

Playing the "never-ending movie quiz" on facebook... (bored...so bored.....)


----------



## Jorkapp (29 Dec 2007)

Watching a movie on Showcase.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Dec 2007)

Good gawd, I just had ripple chips, jelly beans and milk for breakfast.

What have I become?


----------



## 241 (29 Dec 2007)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Good gawd, I just had ripple chips, jelly beans and milk for breakfast.
> 
> What have I become?



A bachelor Haha


----------



## Rayman (29 Dec 2007)

241 said:
			
		

> A bachelor Haha



If he was a bachelor the milk would be sour.  ;D


----------



## stryte (29 Dec 2007)

reading the last section to "on killing" in between cleaning up the house before the wife returns tomorrow.


----------



## TN2IC (29 Dec 2007)

Watching COPS on FOX!

 ;D


----------



## gaspasser (29 Dec 2007)

Trying to remember the words to an old toast by MacLean and MacLean for another thread.....
OH! and having a brew   :cheers:


----------



## krustyrl (29 Dec 2007)

Just gettin' frustrated with the Leafs.....%$#@!    :rage:


----------



## Roy Harding (29 Dec 2007)

Wondering why I would poke around inside my computer when I'd been drinking.

My Windows box is TU - I'm on the Linux box now, and operating system I've only played around with, but never really understood before.  I'm kinda' proud that I'm actually online!


----------



## Spanky (29 Dec 2007)

At home doing my annual household files purge and re-org.  I've gotta get out more.  I'm for sure not watching the Leafs!


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Dec 2007)

BYT Driver said:
			
		

> Trying to remember the words to an old toast by MacLean and MacLean for another thread.....
> OH! and having a brew   :cheers:



Here's to the hole that never heals..........

Seen them live in Regina in the late 80s. Dirty but funny. I heard one died. Don't know if thats true or not, might have to google and find out.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## muffin (29 Dec 2007)

Watching the Giants game.... and hoping they can pull it out int he second half!


----------



## gaspasser (29 Dec 2007)

Yup, that's the one!!! Pm me the rest of the words...gawd those capers were dirty buggers...! :
Trying to stay awake, Wes???



BOOOOO!!!!  did I scare you??? {best Achmed the terrorist voice}


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Dec 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Watching the Giants game.... and hoping they can pull it out int he second half!


Don't you mean the Patriots game ;D >

GO PATS GO!!


----------



## muffin (29 Dec 2007)

Mr. BAKER! NOooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Dec 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Mr. BAKER! NOooooooooooooooooooooooo


 ;D


----------



## muffin (29 Dec 2007)

TOUCH DOWN! w00t!


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Dec 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> TOUCH DOWN! w00t!


Beh, nothing that Tom Brady can't over come. Lot's more foosball to play ;D


----------



## muffin (29 Dec 2007)

Tom Brady.... meh... Here's a story... 'bout a man named Brady... who was LOOSING TO THE GIANTS HAHAHAH!


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2007)

I'm trying to put together a stupid mixtape, it's not working.


----------



## Eric_911 (29 Dec 2007)

Miss J said:
			
		

> I'm trying to put together a stupid mixtape, it's not working.



People still make mixtapes?!?


----------



## Jacqueline (29 Dec 2007)

Yeah, they're not radio material though. And it's actually a CD, not a tape. It can be a pain in the arse.


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Dec 2007)

Just watched half of a UFC bought, then realized that I still have a ton of stuff to do before tomorrow, and a ton more stuff to do for the big New Years concert.... I don't think I've ever felt so stressed out over anything in my life... including during tour.    I'm losing more sleep to freaking out about bands, sound techs, ticket sales, caterers, hired security and serving staff and all the other details that go along with putting on a huge concert party than I was about getting mortars fired at me in PB Wilson or even rolling into "Ambush alley"...  
It's going to be a long couple of days.

But... I digress... Right now I'm about to pop a couple ZMA (supplements which help sleep), some Ibuprofen for the wounds and some milk to put me into a sleepy daze... I'll deal with all the crap tomorrow morning. I need some Zs for once this week.   I hope the damn cat doesn't wake me up at 4 am again.

Sleep  :-[


----------



## kallan2105 (30 Dec 2007)

Just finished watching one of the greatest UFC fights of all time.

Pure and utter domination, and I wont say by whom in case someone has taped it!!!

But seriously an absolutely amazing fight!


----------



## RHFC_piper (30 Dec 2007)

kallan2105 said:
			
		

> Just finished watching one of the greatest UFC fights of all time.
> 
> Pure and utter domination, and I wont say by whom in case someone has taped it!!!
> 
> But seriously an absolutely amazing fight!



Damn it!   I watched up 'till Chuck "the Ice man" Liddell vs. Wanderlei "the Axe murderer" Silva... Damn good fight.  Wanderlei got his face bashed in a bit... looked pretty rough by the end.  Now I kind wish I stuck it out a bit and watched the rest of the fights.  oh well... I needed sleep.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Dec 2007)

muffin said:
			
		

> Tom Brady.... meh... Here's a story... 'bout a man named Brady... who was LOOSING TO THE GIANTS HAHAHAH!


Hmm, well you see, I was right ;D


----------



## Rodahn (30 Dec 2007)

Catching up on the threads and drinking coffee, trying to wake up.....


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Dec 2007)

Still stuck in the Duty Room... 21h 52 mins to go....

Watching Sudden Impact on DVD, and on here.


Wes


----------



## Franko (30 Dec 2007)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69331/post-655293.html#msg655293

Regards


----------



## timma (30 Dec 2007)

Preparing to go to Quebec for a week to visit relatives.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Dec 2007)

Recce By Death said:
			
		

> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/69331/post-655293.html#msg655293
> 
> Regards



 ;D


----------



## Devlin (30 Dec 2007)

Stocking up on beer for New Years and just finished watching the Kitchener Rangers smoke the Peterbrough Pete's this afternoon 9 - 4 my daughter and her school choir sang the anthem at the game this afternoon ...very cool 8)


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Dec 2007)

Just finished watching "You Kill Me" - Polish mob killer learns about life & love getting off the booze and working in a funeral home - and updating my web page.


----------



## JBoyd (30 Dec 2007)

Being sick, managed to not catch what my kids and wife had about 2 weeks ago until now, good thing I have a couple weeks off


----------



## manhole (31 Dec 2007)

putting on a batch of wine  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (31 Dec 2007)

Ref Reply #3:
     Varnishing said boards and caulking the seams in the windows. (no beer yet though too early... but then again it's 5 o'clock somwhere!)


----------



## gaspasser (31 Dec 2007)

Relearning how to pay bills, having a brew {hey! it's noon somewhere's in the world} dog piling here and there...GAWd! I need a life..    ???


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Dec 2007)

Just finished supper. Mmmmm cod tongs and fillets ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (2 Jan 2008)

Watching the Juniors hit the post - over and over....


----------



## warspite (2 Jan 2008)

eating a butertart and trying to find my folder of papers..... its here somewhere


----------



## GUNS (2 Jan 2008)

Mike, thats a sight to see. Cod fish with " tongs" ;D :warstory:

O yes, waiting for Orange Bowl to start.




			
				Mike Baker said:
			
		

> Just finished supper. Mmmmm cod tongs  and fillets ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Apr 2008)

Eating lobster

 ^-^

Baker


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Apr 2008)

Morning Tea.

One can of sprite 375ml

One (factory crap made  Mrs Beaton's) sausage roll, yes smothered in ketchup

One giant choc chip cookie from the Toowoomba Bakery

All haphazardly devoured in minutes

Then off to instruct deccompression trg for some more lads returned from O/S.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Morning Tea.
> 
> One can of sprite 375ml
> 
> ...



Love the name of places down under  ;D


----------



## BernDawg (22 Apr 2008)

Making a couple of shadow boxes for retiring members.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Making a couple of shadow boxes for retiring members.


What are those? I've never heard of them before.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (22 Apr 2008)

Working Help Desk, again, when we were put on minimal manning. How is it minimal, when I'm the only one left back? ....grrrr


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Apr 2008)

Cleaning about a dozen RO membranes.....dirty, dirty job


----------



## Pea (22 Apr 2008)

Relaxing on leave, trying to get my stuff ready for 6 months in BC. It feels weird to have so little to do right now, but it's a nice break.


----------



## deedster (22 Apr 2008)

Pricing a shipment of carvings from Cape Dorset  :boring:


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Apr 2008)

I'm going out on the town!

;D
Baker


----------



## Booked_Spice (22 Apr 2008)

Had to take a couple of days off work..

Trying to dig myself out of this snow. Shovelling pens as the animals can not move in this frickin snow.... All of this and hubby is away at course.. Yeah...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Apr 2008)

Trying desperately to get someone in our department to make a decision on what, where and when to send consultations for projects to First Nations. They just added this to my job and yet they can’t tell me which bands, which projects, what is consultation, what to do when they raise stuff we can’t address. Our headquarter staff is merrily going along at the speed of INTERNAL government (way slower than government speed) Meanwhile I have proponents waiting to build bridges and such all over Northern BC some of them with equipment waiting. I can’t get it through our staff head that they have to make these decisions and take some risks. I am willing to stick my neck out a fair bit, but unless my boss is willing to sign the approvals I will be pissing into the wind!!! AAARRRGHH!

Other than that it’s a nice day.


----------



## TN2IC (22 Apr 2008)

Just had Fish & Chips for supper... just doing the relaxing/swelling mode now.


----------



## BernDawg (22 Apr 2008)

This is a shadow box.


----------



## 211RadOp (22 Apr 2008)

Sitting under mod in Wx, knee deep in snow with 600 mph winds driving the snow into places it shouldn't  be!


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Apr 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Sitting under mod in Wx, knee deep in snow with 600 mph winds driving the snow into places it shouldn't  be!



Sitting in office, near the end of lunch. Sunny and warm here.


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Sitting in office, near the end of lunch. Sunny and warm here.



You been told yet today Wes?  ;D


----------



## TCBF (23 Apr 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> Sitting under mod in Wx, knee deep in snow with 600 mph winds driving the snow into places it shouldn't  be!



- I was delivering stores to the IEDD Lane area in Wx, am now sitting in office.  Nice sunset.  Weather will be better tomorrow.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (23 Apr 2008)

Sitting at home wondering what the hell I'm doing with my life/getting ready to leave plus 22 degree's heading out to snow in Wainwrong.


----------



## TCBF (23 Apr 2008)

X-mo-1979 said:
			
		

> Sitting at home wondering what the hell I'm doing with my life/getting ready to leave plus 22 degree's heading out to snow in Wainwrong.



http://www.theweathernetwork.com/weather/CAAB0321


Enjoy!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (23 Apr 2008)

Thanks :-X


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Apr 2008)

Yeah, but he missed the blizzard the last couple of days. Left the mess tent at lunch and visibilty was about 100m.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Apr 2008)

Sick, and at home.


Baker

Edit: Now I am looking at things to do in MUN


----------



## kallan2105 (23 Apr 2008)

Getting ready to go for a run, and waiting for a reply from CFRC!!!


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2008)

Hanging out in the clinic in Dauphin waiting for my first patient of the day...

MM


----------



## JABAC (23 Apr 2008)

Slacking off at work. Currently I work the reception desk at a medical clinic and when it gets slow, it gets SUPER boring.  So I occasionally come on here to get updates...and remind myself of what I am leaving this job and drab routine for.  It's going to be SO worth it.


----------



## aussiechangover (23 Apr 2008)

trying to motivate myself to do a full CDT cable install in a LAV eng and this time making sure i have all the right cables


----------



## GAP (23 Apr 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Hanging out in the clinic in Dauphin waiting for my first patient of the day...
> 
> MM



Tomorrow they will be the ones wearing snowshoes.....  ;D


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2008)

Sitting at my desk.... analysing grievances & harrassment complaints.....


----------



## PPCLI Guy (23 Apr 2008)

Doing advanced "PER Avoidance Drills".


----------



## Old and Tired (23 Apr 2008)

Taking a breather from trying to get the ATCIS Courses up and running in Gagetown.  :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Apr 2008)

Trying to figure out the OC Transpo (Ottawa Transit) system.......and receiving spam emails.  :


----------



## RatCatcher (23 Apr 2008)

Finishing my HHT in Halifax....


----------



## Springroll (23 Apr 2008)

At work waiting to go on lunch....


----------



## Everbrat (23 Apr 2008)

Getting ready for the Barcelona v Manchester United Champion's League game.


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Apr 2008)

Go Barca!!  Break Rin-Fall-Do's leg while you're at it.


----------



## Everbrat (23 Apr 2008)

Hey!!  He's improved a great deal over the last two years!  Doesn't dive nearly as often, and also doesn't cry as much when he misses a shot.


----------



## Kat Stevens (23 Apr 2008)

He's a turd, him and Rooney could die in a fiery crash, and the Premiership would only be better off for it.

Back on topic:  Membrane cleaning, day two; revenge of the caustic soda batch tank.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Apr 2008)

About to get on parade for0800, as we have a medals parade, and thats in 20 mins.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (23 Apr 2008)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Doing advanced "PER Avoidance Drills".



Same here  ;D and trying to figure out why my COC wants PER's for Sappers when according to CFPAS they aren't entitled to one  :-\


----------



## geo (23 Apr 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Same here  ;D and trying to figure out why my COC wants PER's for Sappers when according to CFPAS they aren't entitled to one  :-\



Aren't required to have one.....


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Apr 2008)

Still looking at courses I could take at MUN.

Hmm, German or no German....


Baker


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Still looking at courses I could take at MUN.
> 
> Hmm, German or no German....



You mean French of course   !
(Careful, link to picture with adult content)


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> You mean French of course   !
> (Careful, link to picture with adult content)


French is also possible. 

Baker


----------



## 211RadOp (23 Apr 2008)

But she is Italian...


----------



## Yrys (23 Apr 2008)

211RadOp said:
			
		

> But she is Italian...



CHUT! She's married to Sarko and Baker might not have *k*now that she's Italian


----------



## medicineman (23 Apr 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Tomorrow they will be the ones wearing snowshoes.....  ;D



With any luck, they'll just stay home - though can't see that happening...

MM


----------



## Sigger (24 Apr 2008)

Sitting.... at work... answering phones... Waiting
For my re enrollmet papers to go through... Sigh  :crybaby:


----------



## mysteriousmind (24 Apr 2008)

sitting at my desk, eating my lunch, listeing to radio...looking for a way to fit my tasking into the schedule I have to complete it. :-\


----------



## infamous_p (24 Apr 2008)

Procrastinating to all ends of the earth from studying for my final exam.


----------



## ex-Sup (24 Apr 2008)

At work, covering a colleague's class...Grade 9 drama. They're watching Grease...good lord!
Can't wait for next period, at least I can teach some history!  Oh well, work is done by 3 and tomorrow is Friday.  ;D


----------



## Haletown (24 Apr 2008)

listening to talk radio grilling the new Canucks GM while reviewing new fiscal year budgets.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Apr 2008)

Drinking some VERY good coffee, and just done my homework.


Baker


----------



## Yrys (24 Apr 2008)

ex-Sup said:
			
		

> At work, covering a colleague's class...Grade 9 drama. They're watching Grease...good lord!



It IS history for them .


----------



## Jammer (24 Apr 2008)

Wainwright...snow, mud. That should say it all.


----------



## Celticgirl (24 Apr 2008)

I'm waiting for Survivor to come on and then LOST (new episode!  ;D)...getting the occasional msn message from my boyfriend...and generally wondering how long my pre-sec clearance is going to %$#@ take.  :crybaby:  Oh yeah, and since I am whining, where is the spring weather???  :


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm waiting for Survivor to come on and then LOST (new episode!  ;D)...getting the occasional msn message from my boyfriend...and generally wondering how long my pre-sec clearance is going to %$#@ take.  :crybaby:  Oh yeah, and since I am whining, where is the spring weather???  :



Me too; waiting for Survivor -- it's the only reason I know Philly is beating Montreal right now.  ;D


----------



## medaid (24 Apr 2008)

I've been inspired by the school's pipeband and have the sudden irresistible urge to learn how to kill cats along with them...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0NXIXG-OMs


----------



## medicineman (24 Apr 2008)

Literally just got home from work - long long day.

PS - No snowshoes on any of them, though I did sweep the van today.

MM


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2008)

...watching Phillie and the Habs and thinking "hey!  tomorrow is Friday  ;D"...


----------



## ex-Sup (24 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> It IS history for them .


I only teach the good history. Grease...ain't!


----------



## Ak.abdale (24 Apr 2008)

Just finished playing some Call of Duty 4right now I am talking to a few friends, and eating a tea biscuit (YUM).


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Apr 2008)

I'm being nosey watching a scene unfold across the road in the apartments where I used to live. Ambulance pulled into the parkinglot, and mounties out searching for someone.
Wonderful little town this is. *cough*

Midget


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Apr 2008)

Thinking of breakfast, maybe grilled cheese sangers, and orange mango juice, then back to bed. I am lucky I hydrated heaps, as my hang over is not too bad, feeling a little drained.

Now for those grilled cheese, yes I'll do them olutside on the bbq. Just after 0600 now, still a cool 16C!


----------



## Teflon (25 Apr 2008)

Sitting here at work playing Pocket Tanks Deluxe ver.1.3, as I wait for my turret Op Crse to finish (few fires to put out today) -  very addictive game,


----------



## KingKikapu (25 Apr 2008)

Just finished my BSc. in astrophysics.  Time for a blackberry margherita!  ;D


----------



## TylerSnap! (25 Apr 2008)

Touring the building on my final day of work.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2008)

Just recently home from finding what seems to be either caribou or moose tracks with the lads.

Since I was the only one with a knife of the three of us, and wasn't scared of what was around the next corner, I held point  


Baker


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Since I was the only one with a knife of the three of us, and wasn't scared of what was around the next corner, I held point



I hope it was a BIG knife because, you know, those are big beasts  .

I'm listening to Beau Dommage and wondering why I feel old ...


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Apr 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> I hope it was a BIG knife because, you know, those are big beasts  .
> 
> I'm listening to Beau Dommage and wondering why I feel old ...


Yeah they are a mighty size, but I only had my Gerber. Better then nothing I suppose. 

;D
Baker


----------



## Yrys (26 Apr 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Yeah they are a mighty size, but I only had my Gerber. Better then nothing I suppose.



Well, you could have try to teach the moose how to use it as a toothpick, while your friends walk away, I suppose   !

Love translation website, very usefull when my brains goes blank at cure-dent  !


Add :


I'm now listening to something else so I feel younger   ...


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Apr 2008)

Cut the grass, watering the lawn, and topping off the pool.


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Apr 2008)

having a beer,,smoking a cig... just finished planting up my veggie garden
and listening to ccr (credence clear water revival) (loud)ish
damn im empty (goin for a beer)
                                       best regards,,,
                                             scoty b


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Cut the grass, watering the lawn, and topping off the pool.


I hate you.

;D
Baker


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Apr 2008)

Sitting in the CG Tn Office babysitting some BMQ arrivals until thier duty NCO comes to take them away!

what do I wish I was doing?  

Still sleeping in bed!  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Apr 2008)

DTG 300918KAPR08

Morning Tea

1. Just sharked back the fol:
A) Qty 01 ea sausage roll, Four 'n Twenty brand, w/ketchup,
B) Qty 01 ea orange Fanta, 375ml can thereof; and 
C) Qty 01 ea pie, apple, generic Frontline brand (piece of)


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> DTG 300918KAPR08
> 
> Morning Tea
> 
> ...


Sounds good, Wes.

I myself need to charge my iPod, while wearing my new Army.ca Golf shirt ;D

Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 Apr 2008)

Just finished making all the cookies(about 200) to put in my care packages for 3 soldiers, that I don't know, that are in Afghanistan.  I think I'm going to need a bigger box, realized I got a shitload of stuff for them.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2008)

Deal, you bake me some homemade choc chip cookies, and I will send you some ANZAC cookies??

AND, I will include the original WW1 recipe, so you can make your own  and spraed these legendary biscuts (thats what they call cookies here)


----------



## Yrys (30 Apr 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> Deal, you bake me some homemade choc chip cookies, and I will send you some ANZAC cookies??



With half a world to travel, you better know someone working in a plane cie, to reduce the cost of the shipping...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 Apr 2008)

So, Wes, before I enter into this deal, what exactly is an ANZAC cookie?  Does it involve banana candies? lol Hope not


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Apr 2008)

Hummm, they resemble an oatmeal type of cookie I guess, but made with cane syrup. They are very good, and go well with a big glass of ice cold milk. 

They were sent to the men at Gallipoli, and throught the Middle East European theatres in WW1, throught out WW2, Korea, Viet Nam, and I even had them sent to me when I was in Iraq. The tradition continues.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 Apr 2008)

Wes, I have a plan.  Why don't we just swap cookie recipes, save on the postage and if/when you go back in theatre, then I will send you a care package full of cookies!  Deal??


----------



## 1feral1 (1 May 2008)

Deal!!!


----------



## medaid (1 May 2008)

Cookies?! *perks up* I want cookies  Wes, share the LOOOOVE.


----------



## Yrys (1 May 2008)

You mean the recipe   ?



			
				ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Wes, I have a plan.  Why don't we just swap cookie recipes, save on the postage and if/when you go back in theatre, then I will send you a care package full of cookies!  Deal??


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 May 2008)

52 minutes to coffee break......sigh.


----------



## TCBF (2 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> DTG 300918KAPR08
> 
> Morning Tea
> 
> ...



Wes,

Ya gotta start looking after yerself, man.  Seriously.  Try four coffee scoops of oatmeal in a bowl with three scoops of water.  Microwave for 99 seconds, add toast, butter, black coffee, pineapple juice.  Good to go.

Ref ANZAC cookies: this it?

http://www.aussieslang.com/features/anzac-biscuits.asp


----------



## jlynn (2 May 2008)

studying biology

micro biology -- the concept of sodium and potassium pumps interacting within a cell makes my brain ache


----------



## Springroll (2 May 2008)

Sitting on the computer, waiting to here those wonderful words...."Secure"...but it doesn't look like they are gonna come early today. 
It did for the newbie and a few instructors though... :'(


----------



## Sub_Guy (2 May 2008)

Getting ready to go to the gym

Which I like to call self imposed sliders


----------



## 1feral1 (4 May 2008)

Enjoying the Queensland Labour Day long weekend. Its Monday here.

26C mainly sunny, and  "the blonde" is having a nap  ;D


----------



## Shiraz (4 May 2008)

Studying, not absorbing a thing.  I think it's time for bed.


----------



## medicineman (5 May 2008)

jlynn said:
			
		

> studying biology
> 
> micro biology -- the concept of sodium and potassium pumps interacting within a cell makes my brain ache



It gets worse.

MM


----------



## TCBF (5 May 2008)

- Sitting in my CQMS office in Wainwright - I am the night shift.  Listening to some retro 1983 Marianne Faithfull.  On casette, no less.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Sitting in my CQMS office in Wainwright - I am the night shift.  Listening to some retro 1983 Marianne Faithfull.  On casette, no less.



I still have her on vinyl  "Broken English"


----------



## Celticgirl (5 May 2008)

It's too gorgeous a day here to sit in front of the puter, so I'm going to go for a run in a few minutes. I'm going to attempt 8 K today...and hopefully not injure myself in the process.  ;D


----------



## Robbie (5 May 2008)

Sitting in the middle of fake KAF in CFB Wainwright on EX MG and waiting for my next CLP to go out on..

UGH...so bored.

Rob


----------



## aussiechangover (6 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> Ya gotta start looking after yerself, man.  Seriously.  Try four coffee scoops of oatmeal in a bowl with three scoops of water.  Microwave for 99 seconds, add toast, butter, black coffee, pineapple juice.  Good to go.
> 
> ...



i've tried to find golden syrup in montreal for 5 years to make these cookies with no joy... nothing like the real stuff haven't had ANZAC biscuits for 7 years now and missing the good old 4n20 pies


----------



## Mike Baker (6 May 2008)

Just home for dinner, then back to school.


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 May 2008)

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> i've tried to find golden syrup in montreal for 5 years to make these cookies with no joy... nothing like the real stuff haven't had ANZAC biscuits for 7 years now and missing the good old 4n20 pies



Odd, you can get Rogers' Golden Syrup in just about any grocery store in Alberta and BC.  They keep it with the pancake stuff, or sometimes with the baking stuff.


----------



## MedTechStudent (6 May 2008)

Waiting to get on a flight to England to see my dad.  Last chance to get out there before BMQ.

Whats that plane crash stat. again?  1 in 1,000,000 ?? :-\


----------



## Sub_Guy (6 May 2008)

Looking up plane crash odds,   (according to http://www.planecrashinfo.com/cause.htm)

Odds of being on an airline flight which results in at least one fatality  
Top 25 airlines with the best records 1 in 6.06 million 
Bottom 25 with the worst records  1 in 546,011


Odds of being killed on a single airline flight
Top 25 airlines with the best records 1 in 10.46 million 
Bottom 25 with the worst records 1 in 723,819

So unless you are flying on a Russian Airline I would say you have nothing to worry about.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 May 2008)

Playing games on Pogo!


----------



## 1feral1 (6 May 2008)

Well, its 0745h here on a Wed, we are sitting tight waiting for the RAEME Head of Corps visit. Aside from that ,my mind wanders to the loss of another CF member KIA'd in thte Ghan. Not good news to wake up to.


----------



## BernDawg (6 May 2008)

Agreed Wes truly shitty news.

Now the topic at hand...
Just finished cutting the front lawn and about to fire up the BBQ for supper.


----------



## Mike Baker (6 May 2008)

Very tired from ball hockey, soon might go to bed.

Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 May 2008)

Just finished getting my 5 parcels, for 3 different soldiers, ready to send to Afghanistan.  I realized after I put all the stuff I had in one box, that it was WAY too heavy.  So, had to go find smaller boxes, so, now 5 instead of 3.  I will take them up to the TMFRC tomorrow and then they'll be on their way.  Yay!!   Hopefully all the cookies make it without getting swashed!  Although, I really don't think they will care.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2008)

Mate, try Rogers Golden syrup and/or Beehive Golden syrup, these should substitute with excellence. These brands can be found coast to coast.


----------



## NCRCrow (7 May 2008)

waiting for Sea Training!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (7 May 2008)

Going to school!


Baker


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Going to school!
> 
> 
> Baker



Going to course -- an 0830hrs start timing!! Whooohoooo!! I feel so bad lazing around waiting ....  >


----------



## GUNS (7 May 2008)

0920hrs: waiting for 1000hrs to pick up a client for 1030hrs appointment. I'm a volunteer driver for Canadian Cancer Society.

1430hrs, I will be attending NL Class Action Application against Canadian Government/DND/VA with respect to Chemical Spraying in Gagetown. I've read so much about it, it would be interesting to hear what's it all about.


----------



## medicineman (7 May 2008)

Start work in Dauphin General Hospital Emerg for my last shift here, then go "home", pack, stage to Winnipeg tomorrow and fly out  to Borden Friday...only ot get on another plane Sunday and fly to Vic for my HHT.

MM


----------



## Staff Weenie (7 May 2008)

Sitting in a tent in Wainwright cursing slow servers......that, and killing time until my shift....


----------



## Celticgirl (7 May 2008)

I'm sipping coffee and surfing the net before heading out to the local pool to do laps. I'm going to try doing 40 this time. A friend who is 20 years my senior told me last weekend that she does 80 laps a few times a week, so now I feel like a bit of a slouch.


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2008)

Swimming 1 kilometer just somehow seems so much shorter than "40 laps".

Once every quarter I'll do a 200 length (5km) jaunt. Fun, fun, fun.

Are you switching up strokes or going 40 lengths all the same? I usually do about 600m front crawl for warm-up, then switch to fly or back for another few hundred. Cool it down with a couple hundred breaststroke at the end. It works for me.


----------



## Celticgirl (7 May 2008)

I alternate between breast stroke and front crawl...usually 5 laps (125m) of one, then 5 of the other, and so on. In addition to more laps/distance, I am also going to start doing more of that distance in front crawl as I can do laps more quickly that way. What is "fly"? 

I didn't do my 40 laps / 1 km. swim today - I stopped after 26 laps. The reason was that there were a few obese ladies in the pool who were bobbing around and cutting into the lanes where people were trying to swim laps. I got sick of trying to swim around them; it turned my lap swim into an underwater obstacle course. Here's my rant: Why go to an adult/lane swim to chat with your girlfriends and bob up and down in the water? Some of us are there to exercise and don't appreciate being cut off in the middle of the lane. The public swim would be more suitable for bobbing and gabbing. Grrrrr.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 May 2008)

Because then they couldn't justify that extra vente double whipped cream white chocolate late' with sprinkles and chocolate covered biscotti because of the workout at the pool.


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Because then they couldn't justify that extra vente double whipped cream white chocolate late' with sprinkles and chocolate covered biscotti because of the workout at the pool.



Well, I'm guessing wrong thread ?


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 May 2008)

Wrong, good guess, and thanks awfully for that.   Read the post below mine and all will be clear.



"Here's my rant: Why go to an adult/lane swim to chat with your girlfriends and bob up and down in the water? Some of us are there to exercise and don't appreciate being cut off in the middle of the lane."


----------



## Sub_Guy (7 May 2008)

Next time bring a dozen doughnuts with you and place them beside the pool, that will keep the lanes clear.


----------



## Celticgirl (7 May 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Because then they couldn't justify that extra vente double whipped cream white chocolate late' with sprinkles and chocolate covered biscotti because of the workout at the pool.



Yeah, no kidding! How about an extra large milkshake with that? It was a particularly strenuous workout, after all...some biatch kept circling around them like a shark and they actually had to try to move out of her way a couple of times.  ^-^


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yeah, no kidding! How about an extra large milkshake with that? It was a particularly strenuous workout, after all...some biatch kept circling around them like a shark and they actually had to try to move out of her way a couple of times.  ^-^



My pet peeve as well. I don't mind passing people -- it's trying to manoeuvre around the flotsam that irritates the hell out of me. They screw up my breathing. I'm a breath once every third stroke for fly and a once every fifth stroke for crawl -- these people screw with that! And, I am (my routine is) easily confused.


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> some biatch kept circling around them like a shark and they actually had to try to move out of her way a couple of times.



When I go to the pool, I sometimes cause that particular problem. Not because I'm chatting with friends, I've got no friends that like to go to pool
(one with which I am going into lakes), but because of my speed. I can swim for a few hours, but I'm almost as slow as a turtle... So even in the slow
lane (when there is lanes by speed) most of the people go by me...

Well, at least they got my nice bathing suit to look at, as they pass me by   ...


----------



## Celticgirl (7 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> My pet peeve as well. I don't mind passing people -- it's trying to manoeuvre around the flotsam that irritates the hell out of me. They screw up my breathing. I'm a breath once every third stroke for fly and a once every fifth stroke for crawl -- these people screw with that! And, I am (my routine is) easily confused.



That's why I stopped after 26 laps. My breathing was getting screwed up and I was getting both annoyed and tired. I had hoped to do the 40 laps, so I am quite disappointed. I'll make it up with a couple more 8 K runs this week, though, and will attempt the pool again in a couple of days. I need to get there super early and claim the lane that is farthest away from the 'circles'.


----------



## Celticgirl (7 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> When I go to the pool, I sometimes cause that particular problem. Not because I'm chatting with friends, I've got no friends that like to go to pool
> (one with which I am going into lakes), but because of my speed. I can swim for a few hours, but I'm almost as slow as a turtle... So even in the slow
> lane (when there is lanes by speed) most of the people go by me...



It's not the slow lane swimmers that are the problem, Yrys. It's the ones bobbing out sideways and getting into the lanes that the rest of us are swimming in. If you stay in your lane, there is no problem. (Much like on this site.  ;D)




			
				Yrys said:
			
		

> Well, at least they got my nice bathing suit to look at, as they pass me by   ...



I had a nice one that I was wearing for a while, but it got me a little too much attention from the other (all male) lap swimmers, so I switched to a much more conventional, cover-everything one. At times, I wanted to say to them, "I have goggles, too, guys. I see you!"  :


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I had a nice one that I was wearing for a while, but it got me a little too much attention from the other (all male) lap swimmers, so I switched to a much more conventional, cover-everything one. At times, I wanted to say to them, "I have goggles, too, guys. I see you!"  :



There is sometimes yummies guys at the pool! I've got accosted once by an african yummie swimmer claiming to be an olympic medalist in some swimming thing 
to go have a drink (which I declained).


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> There is sometimes yummies guys at the pool! I've got accosted once by an african yummie swimmer claiming to be an olympic medalist in some swimming thing
> to go have a drink (which I declained).



Declined!!?? _Silly, silly_ girl. 

Geez -- it's like a spandex zone, especially if they're swimming lengths.  

Which entirely beats the hell out of ocean front swimsuit gazing in, say, a location like Florida where one is sometimes subjected to circles wearing thongs -- which is not so pretty a sight at all. My eyes!! I'm blind!!


----------



## Celticgirl (7 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> There is sometimes yummies guys at the pool! I've got accosted once by an african yummie swimmer claiming to be an olympic medalist in some swimming thing
> to go have a drink (which I declained).



Are you single, Yrys? If he was so yummy, why did you decline?


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

LOL , it's seems that my answer to that man must be explained  

OK, here I go. Without knowing the purpose of the said yummie guy, I suspected is was for 
an unknown male/female reason (sex, girlfriend, marriage, or sometimes toward that) and not friendship,
as he asked me for a drink without having speak to me previously.

At that time, I was past the "one night stand" phase, which I'm still.

I want out with a Gabunais guy some year previously (translator says Gabon is "gabun").
It didn't work out, I think in part because of the difference of culture. Wasn't interested in that time
to try again. By the way, I had a little shock when I was going out with him in realising that each time that I though
maybe I'll have kid one day, I never thought that they would be anything else then "Caucasian".

I was asked by a friend when I was in college to marry one of her friend for citizenship reasons, which I declined.
I'm not interested to marry someone to help him get a better chance at being Canadian. By the way. I think most women marrying
a non-Canadian who is coming from a country with a wide gap in living standard is taking a huge chance.

So, I wasn't interested in "having a drink" with the yummie guy for any reason that I thought could  be his...
(I asked him why  , he said to know me better).


----------



## armyvern (7 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> At that time, I was past the "one night stand" phase, which I'm still.



Yeah so !!??

When it's time to go home, you simply say: "Thanks for the drink & dinner, and thanks for coming out (thinking to yourself -- _silly boy_)!!"  >


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> When it's time to go home, you simply say: "Thanks for the drink & dinner, and thanks for coming out (thinking to yourself -- _silly boy_)!!"





Can't do that to an unknown man. I don't know anything of his financial situation, so I don't want to impose.
It seems to me a bit rude, so I'm not ok with doing it myself.

Can do that only to friends that I know the financial situation (didn't say that the situation is good  )!


----------



## 1feral1 (7 May 2008)

Just waiting to see the Quack of a MO (known as Ilsa from Buchenwald) about med restrictions for my knee. 

The current MO we have is a retard. All try to avoid her, and thats a sad affair.


----------



## JABAC (7 May 2008)

Apart from checking out 'yummies' at the local pool, currently I'm fighting alititude sickness at 3820 m at Lake Titicaca in Peru.


----------



## Yrys (7 May 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> Apart from checking out 'yummies' at the local pool, currently I'm fighting alititude sickness at 3820 m at Lake Titicaca in Peru.





Any landscape picture ?


----------



## JABAC (7 May 2008)

Not yet.  I'll have some pics once I get back to Canada.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 May 2008)

Planning what's happening out for tomorrow.  
Cpl Starker arrives in Trenton at 2pm Fri, May 9, 2008.  So, that means he will passing under the Victoria Park overpass around 4:30pm. Last time there was quite a few EMS, I'm sure this time there will be even more this time.
For anyone in the area, who would like to join us out there, I'm leaving the Dennison building at about 3:30-4pm if you would like to catch a ride. It is not fun, but is certainly an honour and should not be missed :'(


----------



## 1feral1 (9 May 2008)

TGIF - this is Australia  

As for me, well its 15 mins to an EKO, so off home up the Bruce Hwy to Bribie Island. Dinner will be shake and bake chicken, and there will be some time in front of the TV.

Nothing unusual, just another day in paradise. I'll sit back and think about the recent casualties both our countries have had in the Ghan. Might have to have a few CCs and ginger.

Painting my bar room tomorrow.


----------



## MamaBear (9 May 2008)

Engineer's Wife,

I'm on the other side of the country, but will be thinking about Cpl Starker at said time.  Say a little prayer for me.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 May 2008)

MamaBear, I definitely will.  
It is a very powerful, emotional and a huge honour to be there. I do it because it is the one time the family KNOWS WITHOUT A DOUBT that I am thinking of them and that I appreciate their ultimate sacrifice.  I stand there with my Canadian and Support the Troops flags.  It is not easy, but their trip is much harder than mine, so, I figure it is the least I could do.  
And being the wife of a soldier, I know that there is no difference between me standing on the overpass and the family passing underneath me.  
I will say a prayer for you, Robin


----------



## medicineman (9 May 2008)

Finally out of the wilds of Manitoba and back in Ontario - for a day and a half.

MM


----------



## JesseWZ (9 May 2008)

Sitting in 38 Brigade HQ G3 Tasks on OJT with absolutely nothing to do and instructions from the G3 Tasks Warrant to surf the DIN. Which I am doing. But next week at least I get to go support the adv. SERE course in Springer Lake.


----------



## rosco (9 May 2008)

Heading to the Carleron Mess in Gagetown for a Friday beer (or two)... see you there!?


----------



## armyvern (9 May 2008)

rossco said:
			
		

> Heading to the Carleron Mess in Gagetown for a Friday beer (or two)... see you there!?



I went to Griffens this evening.  ;D  Seemed to be many Officer types about there tonight too ...


----------



## armyguy62 (9 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> MamaBear, I definitely will.
> It is a very powerful, emotional and a huge honour to be there. I do it because it is the one time the family KNOWS WITHOUT A DOUBT that I am thinking of them and that I appreciate their ultimate sacrifice.  I stand there with my Canadian and Support the Troops flags.  It is not easy, but their trip is much harder than mine, so, I figure it is the least I could do.
> And being the wife of a soldier, I know that there is no difference between me standing on the overpass and the family passing underneath me.
> I will say a prayer for you, Robin




Well said, well done.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 May 2008)

We got home from the overpass as about 5pm.  Cpl Starker and his family passed under us at about 4:20pm. 

On the overpass we all stood and waved our flags. As we are waiting thousands of cars pass underneath us, hundreds and hundreds wave and honk at at. They ALL know why we are there!  As we see the motorcade coming, it takes my breath away. 
First one motorcycle, then a few motorcycles, then the express lanes of the 401 empty, then the police cars, then 4-5 hearses and then about 3-4 EMS vehicles.  All of their lights are flashing and then it's all done.   Over in about 20-30 seconds, we turn around as they pass under us and watch as they head west.  I can now breath.  And I try and hold back my tears.

I have born children and I have been married the love of my life, which are life changing moments.  Going to the overpass is also a very profound moment for me, everytime I go it weighs heavy on my heart, but I would not have it any other way.  

And as many civilians come up and shake my husband's hand, who is in uniform, and say thank you, I know we are all in this together.

Like I said before, my journey there does not compare in any way shape or form to that of the family passing underneath me.  
The only difference between them and me is they have had to make this journey and I have not.  

But I just want them to know that I will not forget and I appreciate their sacrifice.  
I AM EXTREMELY PROUD TO BE CANADIAN!   Robin


----------



## armyguy62 (10 May 2008)

AGAIN, well said, well done. Wish I had been there. Don't ever doubt that your presence did not matter.  As you well know, soldiers do what they do, because that is what they do..........  (by soldier, I mean every servicemember, army, navy, airforce).... They do not do it for glory, but because it is the right thing to do. Others may not agree, but they do not have the purity of heart to put their lives on the line for what they believe in.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 May 2008)

Thank you armyguy62   Robin


----------



## 1feral1 (10 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> We got home from the overpass as about 5pm.  Cpl Starker and his family passed under us at about 4:20pm.
> 
> On the overpass we all stood and waved our flags. As we are waiting thousands of cars pass underneath us, hundreds and hundreds wave and honk at at. They ALL know why we are there!  As we see the motorcade coming, it takes my breath away.
> First one motorcycle, then a few motorcycles, then the express lanes of the 401 empty, then the police cars, then 4-5 hearses and then about 3-4 EMS vehicles.  All of their lights are flashing and then it's all done.   Over in about 20-30 seconds, we turn around as they pass under us and watch as they head west.  I can now breath.  And I try and hold back my tears.
> ...



There aint nothing wrong with being a patriot EW. Personally, I would find just watching on that overpass too traumatising for me, and afterwards I'd be swimming in a bottle of JD for the day/night and/or weekend.

I guess one small way my time in theatre and this war has changed me. It used to be on Remberance Day, I thought of the sacrifice of generations past, and a few men I knew who died while serving during peacetime.  This now has been overtaken and surpassed by todays sacrifices from todays generation, of many who are old enough to be my sons.

Again I will sum up by saying there is no glory in death, dying or killing.

One day this war is going to end, but before that, there will be more cars in a procession passing under that overpass. One occurance is too many as far as I am concerned.

On ANZAC Day on the 25th of April, during the 2 mins silence, I was bombarded by intense memories of my time in Iraq, viewed in my mind as literally a clear video slideshow presentation, moving from one memory to another with the purest of clarity, along with memories of going on 33 yrs of service in two different countries. The JD and beer that flowed that night was deserved.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 May 2008)

Wes, I can appreciate that for some, such as yourself, that going to the overpass might be too much.  

Your experiences in life have been far different than mine.  
Having grown up in Canada and not military I never experienced anything close to war. I think that war is a profound and life changing for all involved, whether you live through it because it's in your homeland or because you are a soldier in that war.  And being the soldier in that war, even though you join the military knowing you could go to war, you will have never meet a soldier that wanted to be at war.  Peace is always what all of us want.  
But, I am glad that there are men and women such as yourself, Cpl Starker, my husband and other men and women that step up to do the right thing.  
I appreciate their and your sacrifice, and everyone involved sacrifices something different, some with their lives, some with their bodies and some with their minds. But it is all a sacrifice.  Thank you, Robin


----------



## Mike Baker (10 May 2008)

Right now; 

- Watching the Wings/Stars game
- Feeling sick
- STILL looking at courses at MUN
- Wishing tomorrow wasn't Sunday


Baker


----------



## MamaBear (10 May 2008)

Just got back from my middle daughter's wedding shower.  It will soon be 2 down and 1 to go.... and the 1 to go is the military girl!  Thank goodness she has a boyfriend back home because I bet it would be easy for her to find a suitable prospect among all the handsome men in the CF.


----------



## TN2IC (11 May 2008)

I sitting here thinking about signing up for The Canadian Breast Cancer Foundation CIBC Run for the Cure. The run is on the 5th October. Now to find some folks at work to join me.


Regards,
Schultz


----------



## medicineman (13 May 2008)

Spent the day looking at extravagantly priced houses today - WTF is it out here?

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (13 May 2008)

Going to stay here at home becuase of a massive head ach, an a throat to match.


Baker


----------



## Celticgirl (13 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Going to stay here at home becuase of a massive head ach, an a throat to match.
> 
> 
> Baker



Same thing here...must be a bug going around.


----------



## gaspasser (13 May 2008)

Uuum, at work... ;D    8)   
You can tell I'm really-really-really busy. :boring:


----------



## Mike Baker (13 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Same thing here...must be a bug going around.


You cold too? I'm here wearing wool socks, a fleece top, my 'lounge' pants, and a long sleeve top, an its still cold for me.

Can't talk very well either, well, worse the usual 

Baker


----------



## Celticgirl (13 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> You cold too? I'm here wearing wool socks, a fleece top, my 'lounge' pants, and a long sleeve top, an its still cold for me.
> 
> Can't talk very well either, well, worse the usual
> 
> Baker



Yep, just all around miserable. Hope it's short-lived. I put myself into a Neocitran-induced coma last night and will likely do the same tonight.  :blotto:


----------



## Mike Baker (13 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yep, just all around miserable. Hope it's short-lived. I put myself into a Neocitran-induced coma last night and will likely do the same tonight.  :blotto:


Neocitran, eh? All I have is two halls and my bed 


Baker


----------



## 1feral1 (13 May 2008)

Today is Wednesday, and its 0830h almost, so its BBQ Wednesday. I am impatiently (along with the rest of the Sqn) awaitng some nice hot snags in a fresh crusty bread role with a cold Coke on the side.

Wednesday is hump day, only two more sleeps til Friday -  ;D 

I am not stopping from drooling, those who have had traditional Australian snags will understand.

The smell is driving me nuts, fried unions and snags, I feel like chucking a Homer :I........................


----------



## PPCLI Guy (13 May 2008)

Packing.  After all these years, I hate fuggin packing.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 May 2008)

Sitting back surfing the tv channels and enjoying some local micro brewered beer (Quidi Vidi Honey Brown to be exact)


----------



## Mike Baker (14 May 2008)

Just woke up, still sick.


Baker


----------



## 1feral1 (14 May 2008)

Just happily feasted on some fresh baked chocolate cup cakes the SQN ASM's wife baked early today. It was like a pack of sharks around a wounded dolphin.

Not a bad way to start off the day, its just after 0930 h Thursday, and the weekend begins tomorrow at 1700 h.

Meanwhile we are preping for the field.

In the J at Shoalwater Bay from Monday.


----------



## Teeps74 (14 May 2008)

Just kicking back with a nice Guinness, enjoying the breeze from my new ceiling fan and the aroma of my freshly painted spare bedroom/office. Contemplating the mess I now have to clean up... *sigh*


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

Here chilling at home since there is no school.

;D
Baker


----------



## TN2IC (15 May 2008)

Hunting for donations for the run.

Then getting ready for some good old army sprit PT.


----------



## NL_engineer (15 May 2008)

Surfing the DIN randomly to kill off coffee break  :


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Here chilling at home since there is no school.
> 
> ;D
> Baker



And just found out there will be none tomorrow because the water pump is blown.

How sweeeet it is ;D

Baker


----------



## 1feral1 (15 May 2008)

Well, just back from the 6RAR Sergeants' Mess for our cumpulsory morning tea.

Some lamingtons and water, read the paper, and chatted with mates.

TGIF, for its 1007 h, on  Froday morning. Bring on the weekend.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 May 2008)

Waiting for the Apple Crisp to bake, only about 20 more mins......mmmmm...apple crisp ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Waiting for the Apple Crisp to bake, only about 20 more mins......mmmmm...apple crisp ;D


I call a piece! 

;D
Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 May 2008)

Baker  If you get here quick it will still be warm......mmmmm....apple crisp


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Baker  If you get here quick it will still be warm......mmmmm....apple crisp


Well, if you live in dream land, then I'll soon bed there 

Or how about you send it here to the Rock for me? 

Baker


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 May 2008)

*** Trips Baker to get ahead in line ***


Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> *** Trips Baker to get ahead in line ***
> 
> 
> Midget


Dang, and I wanted some apple crisp now 

Thats it, bring it on little boy! ;D

Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 May 2008)

Now, boys  I can make you each your own, no fighting!  (that's in my mom voice) ;D......mmmmmm........apple crisp


----------



## Mike Baker (15 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Now, boys  I can make you each your own, no fighting!  (that's in my mom voice) ;D......mmmmmm........apple crisp


YAY MOMMY! Er, I mean, Engineers Wife 


Baker


----------



## George Wallace (15 May 2008)

Hey!  Let them go.  They still have 30 minutes before they get into the proper Time Zone.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 May 2008)

There's a sign post up ahead, next exit....the creepy zone.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Dang, and I wanted some apple crisp now
> 
> Thats it, bring it on little boy! ;D
> 
> Baker



Oh, 







it's on.


Midget


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 May 2008)

You guys are crazy, entertaining, but crazy ;D

By the way, the apple crisp was REALLY good!!!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> You guys are crazy, entertaining, but crazy ;D
> 
> By the way, the apple crisp was REALLY good!!!!



Oh, yeah, I forgot about the apple crisp. 
I was too bust preparing for the epic battle between Redneck Nova Scotia, and The Rock.
I guess the battle's called off now that the apple crisp is gone.  :-\

Midget


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 May 2008)

It's actually not all gone, let the epic battle begin :threat:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> It's actually not all gone, let the epic battle begin :threat:



But I just put my pyjamas on. 

Alright, I'll go practice my warcry.  ;D

Midget


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (15 May 2008)

epic battle...pj's     epic battle....pj's....hmmmm...tough decision...I'm with you. I think I'd go with the pj's.  Epic Battle another day


----------



## Sigger (17 May 2008)

I have Chicken Pox...

Apple Crisp would be great right now... with some cream.. and a coffee.


----------



## MedTechStudent (17 May 2008)

About to get dragged to a dinner of my girlfriends friends.  You know like those friends that aren't yours but your still expected to show up just out of association?

Joyful.   :


----------



## 1feral1 (19 May 2008)

Well, sitting here in EME Ops, creating jobs and transfering them to the appropiate RAEME work groups - vehicles (armoured and soft skinned), weapons, and instruments.

Never a dull day here in LAVland.

1045 h, and lunch will be Subway, 12in, italian bread, roast chicken, mozza cheese, and bacon. Toasted of course  ;D The routine life of a Wesley Down Under  :warstory: Soon packing to go bush for a while, sure is quiet in here with most in the field already.

Meanwhile on a late autumn day, it was 9C on the island, 7C in Brisbane, 3C at Ipswich this morning, but it will hot up to 24 or 25C day. No rain in weeks, so its dry.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 May 2008)

Here in Halifax, just relaxin' watching some CSI, working my way thru a liter of skim milk, bag is packed for PT in the morning, uniform is ready, boots shone, feeling fully charged after an awesome Victoria Day weekend.  Today was absolutely awesome.  I am pumped.   8)


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 May 2008)

Trying to get the stink out of my house.  My poor dog, Bailey, got sprayed by a skunk Sat. night.  It really sucks :'( :crybaby: Not the best May long weekend ever, but, I'm sure we'll survive.


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Trying to get the stink out of my house.  My poor dog, Bailey, got sprayed by a skunk Sat. night.  It really sucks :'( :crybaby: Not the best May long weekend ever, but, I'm sure we'll survive.



Feeling sorry for you.


----------



## HItorMiss (20 May 2008)

Sitting around being lonely  :'(


----------



## Booked_Spice (20 May 2008)

Waiting for our next foal to be born


----------



## MarkS33 (20 May 2008)

re-uploading all my music (4000+ songs) to my computer for the 3rd time in less than a year. I'm useing an external hard drive this time... not doing this again :rage:


----------



## MamaBear (20 May 2008)

Woo Hoo!

Just had an awesome family get together as my newly graduated BMQ Private showed up at my door BY SURPRISE on Saturday morning.  Since she'll be on her SQ on her birthday, we just had a pre-birthday birthday party mixed in with a little "graduated BMQ" party.  MamaBear had all her cubs home tonight.  (happy sigh)


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

Sounds like fun MB. 

Family is what its all about. Rellish in it, as if I had one, I would be. However, I am sure my two Siamese cats miss me, ha! 

:cheers:


----------



## MamaBear (20 May 2008)

Wes,

Hey if you were in the vicinity, you could come and hang out with my gang anytime!  What's one more when there are 24 already eating and drinking!  Actually my family has always been the "go to" house for the lonesome single because everybody deserves a family (blood relation or not)!

I'm sending you some delish leftovers through cyberspace - do you want whipping cream with your fruit? (My, but that doesn't sound quite right when typed like that, does it?)


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)




----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> Wes,
> 
> Hey if you were in the vicinity, you could come and hang out with my gang anytime!  What's one more when there are 24 already eating and drinking!  Actually my family has always been the "go to" house for the lonesome single because everybody deserves a family (blood relation or not)!
> 
> I'm sending you some delish leftovers through cyberspace - do you want whipping cream with your fruit? (My, but that doesn't sound quite right when typed like that, does it?)



Looks like our minds are operating on the same freq, as I thought the same. Whipping cream is fine ;D However flip on some Areosmith at the same time, and Bob's your uncle!


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Sitting in Amherst, Nova Scotia at my mom's house.

Opened up the cottage this weekend. It was a hard thing to do emotionaly with my dad not being around to "direct" this year. He loved that place. Had to solder one of the water pipes to the shower and put a new wax ring under the toilet. And, I did it!!

By Saturday morning, we had hot running water and all the accoutrements. I'm proud of myself.  

Got the gardens weeded yesterday, and put in lots of new plants.

This afternoon, I'll be on my way to Halifax for the week where I'm attending the Casualty Assisting Officer Course. Crashing at the Juno Towers if anyone wants to give me a dingle and do beers (ryes), whatever.

Beware -- cougar on the loose.  >


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

Cougar prey beware - she's watching from the tall grass.  ;D

As for me, its after 2000 h here on a Tuesday nacht. Had a hot bath, yes some whisky, and a quarter pounder burger. Time for some Siamese cat bonding and racking out in the Boar's Nest (AKA my bedroom). We have team sports in the am, hockey and basketball. Spt Sqn vs HQ Sqn, and we WILL win.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 May 2008)

Wesley  Down Under said:
			
		

> We have team sports in the am, hockey and basketball. Spt Sqn vs HQ Sqn, _and we WILL win._


Mark Messier?


Baker


----------



## MamaBear (20 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sitting in Amherst, Nova Scotia at my mom's house.
> 
> Opened up the cottage this weekend. It was a hard thing to do emotionaly with my dad not being around to "direct" this year. He loved that place. Had to solder one of the water pipes to the shower and put a new wax ring under the toilet. And, I did it!!
> 
> ...



Oh can't imagine the difficulty in doing that without your Dad.  Cottages hold such strong memories of childhood and family don't they?  But it sounds like he'd be pretty proud of you!

Regarding the rest of your post....Cougar On Soldier!


----------



## emmiee (20 May 2008)

Eating a salad. Laughing at the dog who just got b***h slapped in the face by the cat. She just quietly walked away after.

This dog needs aggression training...


emma


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Eating a salad. Laughing at the dog who just got b***h slapped in the face by the cat. She just quietly walked away after.
> 
> This dog needs aggression training...
> 
> ...



Cats are like women -- the dog will learn. And, quickly too.


----------



## emmiee (20 May 2008)

Oh, and Vern, good going on getting things done at the cottage. Way to go!

em


----------



## 1feral1 (20 May 2008)

Meanwhile, on Terra Australis, we are freezing. 9C this am, the lads are off playing sports, and somehow I  got stuck loading more jobs as per my last am SITREP on this thread.

Same shyte, different pile.

Awaiting the gut truck for some apple pie, which should be anytime now.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

If its any comfort Wes, it wasn't even that warm here at 12 Wing today either.  I just got back from Lake Banook...no worries about sweating during the jog tonight here.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Well,

I'm sitting here in my room in Juno Tower, looking out over a big honking grey ship (yes boys & girls - that means it is NOT Canadian) and the lights of Dartmouth thinking --- damn ... I really should be downstairs in the Mess.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

But its that big walk..to the elevator that stops you?


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> But its that big walk..to the elevator that stops you?



Nope -- I'm right next to the elevator actually ... something is holding me back though -- am unsure what it is though -- it's a highly unusual situation to find myself in ...

something ... must ... be ... wrong ... with ... me.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 May 2008)

Meh.  Tomorrow night is Associate Members night IIRC....they used to give 'er every night when I called Russell House home.


----------



## armyvern (20 May 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Meh.  Tomorrow night is Associate Members night IIRC....they used to give 'er every night when I called Russell House home.



Tomorrow night will have to be our Course Party ... we're done on Thursday afternoon.  >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 May 2008)

If its warm enough...you'll find them outside chuckin' the horseshoes.  Careful though, they don't yell "Four!" or "INCOMING!".


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 May 2008)

Thinking about what I am going to do on my 'long weekend'  Me, being the dumba$$ that I am, and not looking at any of the MANY calendars in the house, assumed the May 24 weekend was ACTUALLY on the May 24 weekend and took this weekend off.  
Oh well, good reason to sit around and maybe have a drink or two trying forget that I am a dumba$$
Although I'll probably need more than that too forget :


----------



## helpup (23 May 2008)

BOS duty desk just putting the defaulters through the 2300 inspection tuck them in and lock this place up. Once I am done that though I do have the rest of Friday off, although I am working Sunday for a Rededicating ceremony


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 May 2008)

Watching U-571 and unable to move due to the large and cranky cat sleeping on my legs!


----------



## blacktriangle (23 May 2008)

Investigating the US Navy since my CT is taking forever...  :


----------



## medaid (23 May 2008)

popnfresh said:
			
		

> Investigating the US Navy since my CT is taking forever...  :



USMC is where you want to be. Just ask Matt.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (23 May 2008)

Drinkin' beer, downloadin' tunes...


----------



## blacktriangle (23 May 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> USMC is where you want to be. Just ask Matt.



USN has the better deal, and seems far more interested in helping me then the USMC. 

I've shopped around, just not sure I'm willing to wait a year just to get some Canadian confirmation of combat knowledge...


----------



## Mike Baker (23 May 2008)

Going to marystown.


Baker


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (24 May 2008)

Enjoying a cooler, waiting for the bread to bake in the oven, so, we can have it with our bbq'd steaks.  Nice sunny day here in Toronto, just enjoying the nice weekend.

Great   The cat just threw-up on the carpet as I was typing this, so, guess what I'll be doing next?   Damn cat!!!!!!


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> The cat just threw-up on the carpet as I was typing this, so, guess what I'll be doing next?



Killing your cat.  ???

Mmmmm "Cat Kabobs"


----------



## Yrys (24 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Mmmmm "Cat Kabobs"



Not sure it's legal in Canada  ...


----------



## MedTechStudent (24 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Not sure it's legal in Canada  ...



.... uh oh.  Better revise that CF criminal check then.  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (25 May 2008)

Sun, 1510 h, just had a bath, shaved head, RnR, about to get groceries, and more RnR til that blonde arrives  ;D

Completed housework earlier.

Enjoying the last few days of autumn, then its winter. A cool 12C in the night, but got up to 25 this arvo.


----------



## MedTechStudent (25 May 2008)

Oh I truly feel sorry for you with those harsh Australian winter conditions.  :  ;D


----------



## Pea (25 May 2008)

Relaxing back in my room after a beautiful day touring Vancouver. I love this beautiful sunny weather!


----------



## 1feral1 (25 May 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Oh I truly feel sorry for you with those harsh Australian winter conditions.  :  ;D



Oh, forgot to mention, topped up the pool today, ha!

Honest though, the h2o temp is about 20, and thats too bloody cold, so topped off to keep the level up, for its decoration only til about the end of August  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 May 2008)

Woke up,
Last nights beer and rum said go back to bed,
But the pasties wouldn't let me.


Summer's here, and it's about friggin time. 

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (25 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Woke up,
> Last nights beer and rum said go back to bed,
> But the pasties wouldn't let me.
> 
> ...


HEY! You have summer?!?! 

Send some out this way! All we got is fog!



Baker


----------



## turretmonster (25 May 2008)

Just back from sculling 8 kms on a perfectly flat river in brilliant sunshine.
TM


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> HEY! You have summer?!?!
> 
> Send some out this way! All we got is fog!
> 
> ...



I'll FedEx some out your way right away.
It should arrive in time for Autumn  

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (25 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'll FedEx some out your way right away.
> It should arrive in time for Autumn
> 
> Midget


Summer in Autumn? Well, is that what they say is global warming?

;D
Baker


----------



## NL_engineer (25 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'll FedEx some out your way right away.
> It should arrive in time for Autumn
> 
> Midget



Thats only if you use Canada Post


----------



## Celticgirl (25 May 2008)

I'm sitting here marvelling at the big yellow thing in the sky. After endless days of rain, the sun is back!  ;D


The other fella leaves tomorrow for a week-long conference in TO, and I'll be here dog and house sitting while he's away. I don't really know anyone in NB so it's going to be rather a long week, methinks.


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2008)

Just where exactly in NB are you?


----------



## Celticgirl (25 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Just where exactly in NB are you?



Fredericton


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Fredericton



Well that's pretty close to Oromocto. 

Are you allowed out for beers (or rye & cokes)??  >


----------



## Celticgirl (25 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well that's pretty close to Oromocto.
> 
> Are you allowed out for beers (or rye & cokes)??  >



You're in Oromocto? Of course I'm allowed out for beers! The dog won't mind.  When and where? I'm free all week long.


----------



## TCBF (26 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You're in Oromocto? Of course I'm allowed out for beers! The dog won't mind.  When and where? I'm free all week long.



- Uh-oh...  somebody call the Uh-oh squad, Vern is organizin'.

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> You're in Oromocto? Of course I'm allowed out for beers! The dog won't mind.  When and where? I'm free all week long.



I'm good for any night. 'Cept Friday of course because there's a little ritual thing that I do between the Mess & Griffens Friday evening.

How about Wednesday night ... the Hilltop. Or whenever/whatever is good for you; just let me know and I shall take my broom out for a ride.


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Uh-oh...  somebody call the Uh-oh squad, Vern is organizin'.
> 
> ;D



Careful, or _I'm a packing up my game and a head out west_* ... 

 >



* A la Kid Rock - _Cowboy_


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm good for any night. 'Cept Friday of course because there's a little ritual thing that I do between the Mess & Griffens Friday evening.
> 
> How about Wednesday night ... the Hilltop. Or whenever/whatever is good for you; just let me know and I shall take my broom out for a ride.



Wednesday at the Hilltop it is.   I'll need you to PM me with some directions, though. I'm not familiar with this area just yet.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2008)

Hilltop Pub & Steak House, (506) 458-9057
152 Prospect St E, Fredericton, New Brunswick

Just down from the Fredericton Mall IIRC


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hilltop Pub & Steak House, (506) 458-9057
> 152 Prospect St E, Fredericton, New Brunswick
> 
> Just down from the Fredericton Mall IIRC



Oh, ok...I must drive by it all the time then. I thought it must be a bar in Oromocto. I just drove down Prospect St. a few minutes ago.    I'll keep an eye out for it when I head to the mall later. Thanks, Sapper!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> How about Wednesday night ... the Hilltop.



I'm back from the mall and having a good laugh at myself. Not only do I drive by this place all the time when I'm in Freddy, but I actually _had dinner there _ one evening just last month! I'm not just blonde today, I'm super  blonde!  ;D


----------



## Yrys (26 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm not just blonde today, I'm super  blonde!  ;D



Carefull, guys might want a pic to prove it   !


----------



## Celticgirl (26 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Carefull, guys might want a pic to prove it   !



No worries. I've already proved it in my previous posts.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2008)

Right now I am marvelling over NCOs that think their own personal opinion overrides DAODs, CFAOs and the like...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (26 May 2008)

Watching the first 5 seasons of JAG on DVD.


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 May 2008)

Trying to figure out how I apply for leave for Reserve Force Training in the Public Service. It seems nobody in HR/Compensation knows anything about it. I can't spend another summer in this cubicle!


----------



## armyvern (26 May 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> Trying to figure out how I apply for leave for Reserve Force Training in the Public Service. It seems nobody in HR/Compensation knows anything about it. I can't spend another summer in this cubicle!



CPAO 6.28 refers:

From the Civ HR Adm site (go figure eh?)



> CPAO 6.28 MILITARY LEAVE
> 
> 1. Purpose
> 2. Policy
> ...



Annex A is attached below


----------



## WannaBeFlyer (26 May 2008)

Wow thanks so much Vern! There were some policies posted on our HR site that our Favourites menu links up to, but none were as specific as your post. I don't know why this is such a grey area with HR and Compensation. The only thing they sent me after a week of bothering them was a link to the "Leave for Reserve Forces Training" blurb that I referenced in my original email to them.  : 

The Annex was exactly what I was looking for! Thanks again!

We now return to our topic...


----------



## 1feral1 (26 May 2008)

Me, I am sitting here at work, being a freak, at lunch hour on a Tuesday arvo.


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

I just went for a very long run. It was cloudy starting out but then the sun came out in full force, and of course, I had not put on any sunscreen.  :  Vern, you'll probably be able to pick me out pretty easily tomorrow night - I'll be the one with the bright red sunburnt cheeks.    I think I'll go lie down for a bit now and enjoy my sunstroke. 

By the way, Wesley, what is an arvo?


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 May 2008)

Celtic girl, having just read your last post and not knowing you or Vern, but, knowing her affection/obsession with chaps, I am laughing at your expense.  Hopefully, you weren't running in chaps and have sunburned 'those' cheeks.  Hopefully, just the ones on your face.
Sorry, my bad, couldn't resist.  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Celtic girl, having just read your last post and not knowing you or Vern, but, knowing her affection/obsession with chaps, I am laughing at your expense.  Hopefully, you weren't running in chaps and have sunburned 'those' cheeks.  Hopefully, just the ones on your face.
> Sorry, my bad, couldn't resist.  ;D



LOL  ;D  I can assure you that I do not go running in chaps nor in a thong bikini, so it is definitely not 'those' cheeks that were burned.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 May 2008)

:rofl:

Good to know


----------



## 1feral1 (27 May 2008)

'Tiz 0800 h on a Wed morning. Its cloudy, about 14C, supposed to rain.

Trying to sort out a medical waiver (knee) for the field.

Seems to be a lost cause today.

Mornos brings 2 hotdogs w/mustard, a drink and a cookie. Can't wait!!!


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Moody said:
			
		

> Wow thanks so much Vern! There were some policies posted on our HR site that our Favourites menu links up to, but none were as specific as your post. I don't know why this is such a grey area with HR and Compensation. The only thing they sent me after a week of bothering them was a link to the "Leave for Reserve Forces Training" blurb that I referenced in my original email to them.  :
> 
> The Annex was exactly what I was looking for! Thanks again!
> 
> We now return to our topic...



Nemo problemo.

Funny that I took that refernce and quoted it right from their very own website.

Para 10 clearly states what you need to do to apply.

Sometimes -- I'm glad to hear that red tape is the same everywhere and not just here!!


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I just went for a very long run. It was cloudy starting out but then the sun came out in full force, and of course, I had not put on any sunscreen.  :  Vern, you'll probably be able to pick me out pretty easily tomorrow night - I'll be the one with the bright red sunburnt cheeks.    I think I'll go lie down for a bit now and enjoy my sunstroke.
> 
> By the way, Wesley, what is an arvo?



I'll be in jeans. Boots. And a shirt.

Red hair.

What time?


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll be in jeans. Boots. And a shirt.
> 
> Red hair.



There is no way to miss her  ;D, and she will order French onion Soup  ;D


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> There is no way to miss her  ;D, and she will order French onion Soup  ;D



Don't give away all my secrets.

I'll order something different than my Friday night ritual now just to prove you wrong!!  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't give away all my secrets.
> 
> I'll order something different than my Friday night ritual now just to prove you wrong!!  ;D



So next time we go for beers, you are going to show up the bar flys at Griffins up ???


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> So next time we go for beers, you are going to show up the bar flys at Griffins up ???



I couldn't do that on Friday ... the girls already have my menu chosen when I get there ... and it's half cooked already!! They'd be pissed.


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'll be in jeans. Boots. And a shirt.
> 
> Red hair.
> 
> What time?



I figured I'd let you pick the time since you are the one juggling work and kids. I don't think the dog cares what time I go out, so long as I come back. 

Jeans and a shirt - me, too. Long blonde hair and sunburnt cheeks.  ;D



			
				NL Engineer said:
			
		

> There is no way to miss her  , and she will order French onion Soup



Will you be joining us as well?


----------



## NL_engineer (27 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Will you be joining us as well?



Can't do (in the process of moving going back to Gagetown  :)


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Can't do (in the process of moving going back to Gagetown  :)



Sadly then "_no soup for you_!!"  >

Celtic girl -- 1830hrs.


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Celtic girl -- 1830hrs.



I'll be there.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Celtic girl -- 1830hrs.





			
				Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'll be there.



I really wish I was down there too!   :crybaby:  Have a couple for me, girls!!  :cheers:


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I really wish I was down there too!   :crybaby:  Have a couple for me, girls!!  :cheers:



If you insist.


----------



## armyvern (27 May 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I really wish I was down there too!   :crybaby:  Have a couple for me, girls!!  :cheers:



I miss you too.  

Now, I have Celticgirl to corrupt me.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I miss you too.
> 
> Now, I have Celticgirl to corrupt me.



 :rofl:


----------



## Celticgirl (27 May 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Now, I have Celticgirl to corrupt me.



And here I thought it was going to be the other way around.  >


----------



## MamaBear (28 May 2008)

Oh puleeaaase ladies.  From what I have figured out of you both, there will be some "mutual corrupting" going on tomorrow night.

As the master once said "The lady doth protest too much, methinks."


----------



## Yrys (28 May 2008)

Be carefull you two with the drinking and driving ....


----------



## 1feral1 (28 May 2008)

1535 h, Wed, still shaking my head over the Burmese panty thread 

Meanwhile, its still cloudy maybe 20C, about to have the daily O Gp before knocking off for the day.

So much for a tropical late autumn day eh


----------



## gnplummer421 (28 May 2008)

At the Plant, making masking tape.. :boring:

Gnplummer


----------



## Celticgirl (28 May 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Be carefull you two with the drinking and driving ....



Don't worry, Yrys. I won't have more than one drink if I am driving. And if Vern corrupts me into having more than one,  > I'll call a cab (I'm staying not far from the bar/restaurant we are going to). Too bad you weren't able to join us as well!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (28 May 2008)

Getting ready to go pick up my bayliner at the parents in law and get it ready for the river.Plan on going kayaking in Ottawa tonight,enjoying some well deserved time off with my family.Heading to the gym shortly to beast my body into flushing out the junk food I consumed during Maple Guardian. ;D


----------



## the_girlfirend (28 May 2008)

I work for a TV network and I do commercial traffic!
I am currently verifying that I have received all the commercials airing tomorrow...
And if not I will have to run around to get it or replace it.

yes someone has to do that!


----------



## medicineman (29 May 2008)

Got bored and decided to google my current preceptor - he swam for the 2000 Olympic Team, setting the Canadian men's record for the 200 butterfly that year.  Cool.

MM


----------



## Celticgirl (29 May 2008)

I'm thinking of going for a run and looking forward to the season finale of LOST tonight. Passing the time until the other fella returns on Saturday. I had a nice visit with a young woman who is also applying to the CF in Oromocto earlier today. I had a chuckle when she asked me, "Do you ever visit army.ca?"  This was my first time in the Oromocto/Gagetown area and I thought it was very quaint.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 May 2008)

I'm back from visiting Dr.Gross in Halifax, after being referred to him by Dr.Howatt, who I was referred to by Dr.Buckley. Biopsy on June the fourth.

Midget


----------



## PMedMoe (29 May 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'm back from visiting Dr.Gross in Halifax, after being referred to him by Dr.Howatt, who I was referred to by Dr.Buckley. Biopsy on June the fourth.
> 
> Midget



Hey, Midge, hope it's nothing serious! :-\


----------



## MedTechStudent (29 May 2008)

Went running, shaving that time down  ;D

Came inside, grilled up a piece of cajun catfish, and chopped it up over rice and the PC Butter Chicken sauce.  Yum yum.

Then I ate it.

Now I'm typing, but I' going to stop mid sent....

Now I'm "posting"

"posting"

"posting"

White page can't see anything.

There its on thread now I'm reading my own words.


----------



## 1feral1 (29 May 2008)

SITREP as of 1017 h, Friday (now)

Watching it rain and doing soldier's assessments.

This arvo, off to a memorial to one of our own who was recently killed in a motorcycle vs truck incident.  A few beer with some mates, then home.


----------



## NL_engineer (29 May 2008)

Spending more money at One Shot Tactical  ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (29 May 2008)

Drinking 1% milk put in a blender with frozen strawberries after a afternoon of kayaking.Thought about writing PDR's but I'll save it for sunday.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (29 May 2008)

What I SHOULD be doing and what I AM doing, two totally different things.  Laundry, cleaning house, and dusting vs. sweet frick all.  Tough decision....but right now, sweet frick all is winning.  Man, I'm good at procrastinating ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (30 May 2008)

Engineer's wife, I hear ya. Sometimes "nothing" seems like the perfect thing to be doing, even where there is lots to be done. 

I'm just relaxing with a scotch neat (no ice in the freezer - a situation that I am currently rectifying because I prefer mine on the rocks) and trying to unwind after a long day of waiting to hear how my daughter is doing. She has either strep throat or mononucleosis - we won't know until the swab is tested. I hope it's just strep because we are supposed to go to Orlando in a week and a half.  :-\  Anyway, the doctor also thought she might have appendicitis originally because of her abdominal pain but thank goodness she doesn't. Being 8 hours away when she is sick is hard on the psyche, that is for sure. 

So now I am channel surfing and contemplating making a cheesecake. My loggie gets home from his conference tomorrow and I'm sure he would appreciate having something sweet waiting for him. Oh, but he does...he has _me_.  

I was originally going to go to Griffins tonight, but I guess The Trews are playing at the base gym and it should be pretty nuts, so my friend and I decided to put that on hold for another night. 

What are the other army.ca members up to this eve?


----------



## Mike Baker (30 May 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> What are the other army.ca members up to this eve?


Nothing at all.

Bored out of my skull.

Baker


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2008)

Looking over my lectures for tomorrow for a in-house QL3 Course on the ROCK.


----------



## karl28 (30 May 2008)

Just watching some movies and chilling before I go back to work tomorrow .


----------



## Mike Baker (30 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Looking over my lectures for tomorrow for a in-house QL3 Course on the ROCK.


Hey Sapper you going to be DS on the summer course?


Baker


----------



## Nfld Sapper (30 May 2008)

Yes, I will Staff again not sure on what but will be at CFSME.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Yes, I will Staff again not sure on what but will be at CFSME.


Uh oh ;D 


Baker


----------



## NCRCrow (30 May 2008)

another boring DUTY watch onboard in Halifax


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (31 May 2008)

Enjoying a cooler, listening to the thunderstorm, then a cop comes to the door asking if we've seen any Dodge trucks in the neighborhood.  He picked the wrong neighborhood, there is 4 in our parking lot alone, which are owned by different neighbors.  I guess someone robbed the Canadian Tire down the road and was in a Dodge pick up truck. 
Couldn't help wonder if it would it be wrong of me if I sent him to my neighbors as a joke?   >
Maybe my neighbor might not see the humour in it, good thing it was only a thought, my bad


----------



## X-mo-1979 (31 May 2008)

Drinking


----------



## NL_engineer (31 May 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Hey Sapper you going to be DS on the summer course?
> 
> 
> Baker



Well Mike, if you get up to Gagetown, PM me; I'll give you tips to piss him off (don't use if he is your instructor  ;D) over Beers or coffee in your case  :


----------



## Mike Baker (31 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well Mike, if you get up to Gagetown, PM me; I'll give you tips to piss him off (don't use if he is your instructor  ;D) over Beers or coffee in your case  :


Sure thing then 

Baker


----------



## Dolphado (31 May 2008)

I'm about to watch one of my all time favorite movies Papillon.  :-[ I'm such a geek hehehe!


----------



## the_girlfirend (31 May 2008)

Hey 
we just bought a Wii.... I am going to open it up!!!!

Wii party tonight.... ;D


----------



## Jorkapp (31 May 2008)

Just finished learning roughly how to drive stick, still need some practice, but the basics are pretty well down.

Dinner in a few minutes.

Then homework in front of the TV.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 May 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well Mike, if you get up to Gagetown, PM me; I'll give you tips to piss him off (don't use if he is your instructor  ;D) over Beers or coffee in your case  :



Who let you out of the dungen!?!? Now get back there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (31 May 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Who let you out of the dungen!?!? Now get back there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No  ;D

Well I'm playing with the car GPS I bought yesterday


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 May 2008)

Techno geek  ;D


----------



## lone bugler (1 Jun 2008)

i am looking at getting into airsoft, besides that, listening to music, looking a picture and thinking about my move to ottawa


----------



## armyvern (1 Jun 2008)

Just filling myself up with an XL Black caffeine after finally just crawling out of the Mess Kit ...

Owies in my head ...  :-\


----------



## Rodahn (1 Jun 2008)

Trying to wake up..... the same as Vern, with copious amounts of caffeine


----------



## 9nr Domestic (1 Jun 2008)

wondering how I could have let myself go...... back to training everyday!


----------



## X-mo-1979 (1 Jun 2008)

Wishing I didnt have to shave my beard off for work tomorrow.Wondering when I should start PDR's....not yet.


----------



## Sigger (1 Jun 2008)

Hoping the bad man will stop


----------



## Calgone (1 Jun 2008)

Just cut my lawn, baked some cookies because that's all the food I had in my house.. and now looking I'm going to watch some of the ol faithful tube.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jun 2008)

Making my own facebook nation ;D


Baker


----------



## WrenchBender (2 Jun 2008)

Just finished reading the owners manual for my new car.

WrenchBender


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Jun 2008)

Watching Wings vs. Pens.

GO CLEARY GO! ;D

Baker


----------



## 9nr Domestic (3 Jun 2008)

wondering what time I should run at tomorrow?


----------



## Jaydub (3 Jun 2008)

Currently biting my knuckles, following the Penguins and Wings into the 3rd OT.


----------



## Pea (3 Jun 2008)

Just finished a good run, now for a bit more study time, and then off to bed. Morning comes way too fast when you have school.  :blotto: Although today was a good day because we got to disect the organs of a 70kg pig. It was sweet!


----------



## the_girlfirend (3 Jun 2008)

wow that must have been an exciting game... 
thank god I went to bed though,

(eating mini wheats, about to go to work)


----------



## Sigger (3 Jun 2008)

Thinking I should have gone to bed before overtime.


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

About to go pick my better half up and take take her out for breakfast.  Then come home and do boring mundane jobs around the house all day.  Then *tomorrow* is the real creme de la cream.  I get my wisdom teeth out rendering me useless and unable to run for at least 4 days.  Ya  :-[


----------



## The Bread Guy (3 Jun 2008)

Shaking my head at the stupidity of humanity after, wait for it, the theft of one of my shoes from a local gym.

Yeah, I'm at fault for not locking up my street shoes (like I have for the past 5 years or so), but how dumb is stealing ONE shoe?  Not to mention the orthopedic insole (cost per shoe:  $100).

Thanks....


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Jun 2008)

milnewstbay said:
			
		

> Shaking my head at the stupidity of humanity after, wait for it, the theft of one of my shoes from a local gym.
> 
> Yeah, I'm at fault for not locking up my street shoes (like I have for the past 5 years or so), but how dumb is stealing ONE shoe?  Not to mention the orthopedic insole (cost per shoe:  $100).
> 
> Thanks....



Be on the lookout for a one-legged thief.......or one with mis-matched shoes. 

Sorry, couldn't resist, that bites about having anything stolen.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 Jun 2008)

Hey milnewstbay. take comfort in the fact there will be some one legged thief out there that will now be comforatble with your shoes and your $100 insole. ;D  Some people.
Although, I have a good one, my neighbor in Oromocoto, got a brand new bbq, which being a guy made him very happy.  He had only had if for a week or so and one afternoon he went out to bbq and someone had stolen the lid off of it.  Nothing else, just the lid.  Needless to say, he was a little steamed, can't say as I blame him.  Do you live in Oromocto?  Maybe it was the same bonehead ;D 

Sorry about your shoe :-[


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Jun 2008)

I'm starting the countdown...6 more days until our Disney trip!


----------



## MamaBear (5 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> About to go pick my better half up and take take her out for breakfast.  Then come home and do boring mundane jobs around the house all day.  Then *tomorrow* is the real creme de la cream.  I get my wisdom teeth out rendering me useless and unable to run for at least 4 days.  Ya  :-[



Ouch, you are going to be sore boy.  One great trick is to buy a couple of bags of frozen peas and pop them in the freezer.  You can apply the bag directly to your jaw or wrap a light cloth around the bag.  It will help with the swelling and pain.  The peas work great because they are so small they follow your jawline well.  Good luck!


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> Ouch, you are going to be sore boy.  One great trick is to buy a couple of bags of frozen peas and pop them in the freezer.  You can apply the bag directly to your jaw or wrap a light cloth around the bag.  It will help with the swelling and pain.  The peas work great because they are so small they follow your jawline well.  Good luck!



Lol irony, as I read this I am laying in bed with a bag of peas on my jaw, just took a nice little mixture of Oxycodone/ Acetaminophin, and Clindamycin.  Goodnight world.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2008)

Wow, what is the world coming to?  I got my wsidom teeth removed, two at a time about two weeks apart and never got more than Tylenol 3s.  Wimp!


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wow, what is the world coming to?  I got my wsidom teeth removed, two at a time about two weeks apart and never got more than Tylenol 3s.  Wimp!



Ya I got all four out yesterday, and they prescription WAS T3s.  *However* i still had come of the oxycodone laying around from when I broke my arm and had a plate put in.  So I just uncapped those instead.   ;D  

Plus the rest is just antibiotics, but you knew that.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ya I got all four out yesterday, and they prescription WAS T3s.  *However* i still had come of the oxycodone laying around from when I broke my arm and had a plate put in.  So I just uncapped those instead.   ;D
> 
> Plus the rest is just antibiotics, but you knew that.



Shame on you for using an old prescription!!  

Never got antibiotics either.  No use for them unless there is an infection.  And people wonder why antibiotics are becoming useless and why bacteria and viruses are able to mutate.   :


----------



## Harris (5 Jun 2008)

Getting ready/pumped to go see Monsterjam with my daughter tomorrow night.  Should be a good time.  Ear defenders for her mandatory.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (5 Jun 2008)

Just getting off the phone after Halifax Infirmary called. I need to have bloodwork done tomorrow morning before I can have the biopsy which was conveniently rescheduled until Wednesday.

But on the plus side... that old documentary I've been working on is finally in the ending stages, and I should have it on a DVD by next Friday. 
I just jinxed that, didn't I?


Midget


----------



## MamaBear (5 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Ya I got all four out yesterday, and they prescription WAS T3s.  *However* i still had come of the oxycodone laying around from when I broke my arm and had a plate put in.  So I just uncapped those instead.   ;D
> 
> Plus the rest is just antibiotics, but you knew that.



Try Motrin or Advil instead. I had all four of mine out when I was 19 and they were all impacted (not erupted yet) with bone coverage.  So they had to break the teeth into tiny pieces to get them out.  I found the T3's didn't work as well as Ibuprofen (it not only has painkilling properties, but also the anti-inflamatory benefit for musculo-skeletal issues as well).

I'm empathizing with you right now.

MamaBear


----------



## emmiee (5 Jun 2008)

Sitting around because I tore my Achilles Tendon wondering what to do with myself.  Foot and leg in cast and  I'm suppose to be off to New Orleans on Wednesday as a guest lecturer at an international scientific meeting, and thought the cast would look better if I decorated it somehow.  Also thinking, when I get back I am having surgery to fix said tendon, and who is going to walk the dog?

Maybe I should just go take a nap and stay out of trouble.

CG!!!! Have a great time at Disney!!!!!!!

Emma


----------



## MedTechStudent (5 Jun 2008)

MamaBear said:
			
		

> Try Motrin or Advil instead. I had all four of mine out when I was 19 and they were all impacted (not erupted yet) with bone coverage.  So they had to break the teeth into tiny pieces to get them out.  I found the T3's didn't work as well as Ibuprofen (it not only has painkilling properties, but also the anti-inflamatory benefit for musculo-skeletal issues as well).
> 
> I'm empathizing with you right now.
> 
> MamaBear



But I'm happy with the Oxycodone, not only does it take all the pain away, it makes me feel happy.     Ya Ibuprofen is a god send too, that and ice packs.  I should be getting better by tomorrow.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (6 Jun 2008)

Me don't need no stinkin' Oxycondone, MedTechStudent, ya big wuss, I was eating steak three days after I had my wisdom teeth removed >
Mind you I realize that isn't the norm


----------



## S.Stewart (6 Jun 2008)

Oxy is a stupid drug to give for wisdom teeth. Not to mention its habit forming. The best thing would be take 2 extra strength tylenol and 2 advil together, it will work better than any habit forming pain pill. Oxy is something that should be used for major surgury (wisdom teeth does not apply), and major injury. 

I got put on oxy's for a pretty long period of time do to harsh injury which didnt heal, which inturn because a pain problem. The problem I found after getting off the lovely white pills, was after in was all said and done, any other pain pill I took that wasn't a high dose pain killer, didn't give pain relief. As in I was used to basicly almost total pain relief, instead of being comfortable, and learning to deal with it. 

My advice careful with those little white pills, and if you don't use them all dispose of them properly.


----------



## seasiren (6 Jun 2008)

I am sitting in the middle of the Gulf , er.. close to it, right now


----------



## Mike Baker (6 Jun 2008)

Just got up...soon going to school (like an hour), and then we have sports day. 

Lets see if I can conquer do good with this like we did for the winter one ;D

Baker


----------



## medaid (6 Jun 2008)

I'm shopping for an Iltis actually... funny that...


----------



## ex-Sup (6 Jun 2008)

Doing some marking and photocopying, waiting for classes to start. I'm also watching the monsoon falling outside my window...maybe we'll need get the shop kids to build us an ark  ;D


----------



## aussiechangover (6 Jun 2008)

re-reparing a coyote that should have been finished 3 months ago but due to the civy injuring himself thejob was done half assed


----------



## 9nr Domestic (6 Jun 2008)

packing my clothes so I can go to Winnipeg, I know I lead such a exciting life!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (6 Jun 2008)

Finishing off a week of fixing PEBCAK errors.   ;D


----------



## NCRCrow (6 Jun 2008)

Going out for WUPS this Monday.

Good times!


----------



## vonGarvin (6 Jun 2008)

Just getting ready to get loaded.  Yes, I have a problem
:cheers:


----------



## Colin Parkinson (6 Jun 2008)

Going to a barbecue in exactly 35 minutes


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (6 Jun 2008)

Just got back from the overpass for Captain Leary.  I wish we never had to go out there anymore :'(  RIP


----------



## NL_engineer (6 Jun 2008)

Sitting in my car, drinking coffee, wateing for the darn boat to get here :


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Jun 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> Just getting ready to get loaded.  Yes, I have a problem
> :cheers:



Yep, me too (got loaded). Off to bed soon so I can do justice to the Guelph M&G tomorrow night!!!!Ha ha, don't laugh at the time, I started before noon!!   :cheers:  ( I know, rookie in some folks eyes!)


----------



## Agent13 (7 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Just got back from the overpass for Captain Leary.  I wish we never had to go out there anymore :'(  RIP



I had intended to be at Trenton this afternoon, but last night's thunderstorms (power dips) kept me swamped at work with electrical issues & repairs.

If the weather holds, I'll be drag racing tomorrow.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Jun 2008)

Okay, here in Toronto, not that I'm complaining about nice weather, but it's 10:35 am and it's already 31C.  Man, that is crazy hot.  Yesterday with the humidex it was 42C.  Last week it was 10C, now it's 32C, wow!!  
So, I will be doing as little as possible today, maybe, just maybe, consuming a few alcoholic beverages, cold in nature, and planning supper as to not have to cook inside.  It's going to be a good, extremely unproductive day ;D  I can feel it >


----------



## Agent13 (7 Jun 2008)

Change in plans. My better half wanted to get the deck stained, it's done, pool is clean & checked, only 72 Deg F though, brrr. Might take my better half out for a ride around the bay "topless", (conv that is), and the traditional Canadian beer fridge is always full, of course.  8)


----------



## seasiren (7 Jun 2008)

It was +55 degrees here today on the high seas of the Gulf. Another day, another dollar. I am sitting on Damage Control rounds at 0330 in the MCR. Is it Saturday today????   Haha


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Jun 2008)

I just got back from Tim Hortons. I'm still scratching my head in confusion because of what I saw while there.

I was sitting inside by the window and saw a mountie drive behind the Ultramar across the street towards the car wash entrance. I said to myself "Nah, he can't be going to the car was now. It's pouring down rain."    I look back up a minute or two later, and see the car wash's exit start to open, with the mountie's car inside. This alone had me confused, let alone the fact that he waited inside the car wash for the big dryer to dry the car before leaving... while it was pouring down rain.


Midget


----------



## Old and Tired (9 Jun 2008)

Taking a break from marking PO Checks and getting course reports on the go.  I hate Admin Naus :threat:


----------



## Blakey (9 Jun 2008)

After procrastinating for the last few months or so, I've finally started to plan the HLTA vacation (Disney World), we want to be in Florida by the 17th!


----------



## Jorkapp (9 Jun 2008)

Opening my Milnet subscription-provided swag, and putting my coin in my wallet.

Coin me all you want fellows, I'm ready!


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

AEC Kapp said:
			
		

> Opening my Milnet subscription-provided swag, and putting my coin in my wallet.
> 
> Coin me all you want fellows, I'm ready!



Well what number are you?  Cause if its over 104, you still own me the beer.


----------



## leroi (9 Jun 2008)

AEC Kapp,

I'm just getting ready for work--you know where--I had a beer or two for you at the Guelph Meet and Greet Saturday at "Shakies."

Hope your summer is going well. It's hot as Hades here.

Let me know when you're back in Guelph--all the best.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Well what number are you?  Cause if its over 104, you still own me the beer.



Your coin number has 3 digits ?

I feel sorry for you

 ;D


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Your coin number has 3 digits ?
> 
> I feel sorry for you
> 
> ;D



Ya well, had I joined these forums when the low numbers were being taken, I would have been about 14 years old.  Would you have wanted to put up with *that*?


----------



## Jorkapp (9 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Well what number are you?  Cause if its over 104, you still own me the beer.


Shazbot! I'm 106. Your beer is in the mail. I, however, claim no responsibility if you recieve a soggy beer-smelling package with nothing but glass shards and what's left of a beer label inside.



> AEC Kapp,
> 
> I'm just getting ready for work--you know where--I had a beer or two for you at the Guelph Meet and Greet Saturday at "Shakies."
> 
> ...


I heard... 40 degrees wasn't it? Almost makes me feel bad for complaining about the weather out here. I'd take a little cold, wet, and windy day over scorching hot any day after hearing about that nice blast of heat.

As for letting you know: Can do, will do. You'll be among the first to know.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Well what number are you?  Cause if its over 104, you still own me the beer.


Bring it on, I got #36 ;D


Baker


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2008)

I guess it doesn't matter when you join as my coin number is higher that all those.  Unless you're talking about *Milnet.ca* coins, vs. Army.ca ones.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> I guess it doesn't matter when you join as my coin number is higher that all those.  Unless you're talking about *Milnet.ca* coins, vs. Army.ca ones.


Milnet it is. I have 267 for the Army.ca one.


Baker


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Milnet it is. I have 267 for the Army.ca one.
> 
> 
> Baker



Good, you can buy me beer then!  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2008)

Baker, you owe me beer on both coins.......


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jun 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good, you can buy me beer then!  ;D





			
				CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Baker, you owe me beer on both coins.......


You come to the Rock, then I'll set you both up  ;D


Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> You come to the Rock, then I'll set you both up  ;D



In that bar you can't get into?
With that beer your not allowed to drink?

Ya I know me to, but I'm legal in my native Country


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Jun 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> In that bar you can't get into?
> With that beer your not allowed to drink?
> 
> Ya I know me to, but I'm legal in my native Country


Well, I can pull some strings?

;D
Baker


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Jun 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Oxy is a stupid drug to give for wisdom teeth. Not to mention its habit forming. The best thing would be take 2 extra strength tylenol and 2 advil together, it will work better than any habit forming pain pill. Oxy is something that should be used for major surgury (wisdom teeth does not apply), and major injury.
> 
> I got put on oxy's for a pretty long period of time do to harsh injury which didnt heal, which inturn because a pain problem. The problem I found after getting off the lovely white pills, was after in was all said and done, any other pain pill I took that wasn't a high dose pain killer, didn't give pain relief. As in I was used to basicly almost total pain relief, instead of being comfortable, and learning to deal with it.
> 
> My advice careful with those little white pills, and if you don't use them all dispose of them properly.



Be careful with oxycontin. There is such a growing addiction here in Cape Breton with those pills that the crime rate is on a sharp rise here and young people are overdosing (and dying) left and right. There is a documentary out called Cottonland about this problem. (Cotton = oxycontin) I can tell you I wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10-foot pole.   :-\


----------



## Celticgirl (10 Jun 2008)

I'm in the Halifax airport awaiting my flight to TO. Then it's off to Orlando. Woohoo!  ;D  I see MedTechStudent, PMedMoe, and CDN Aviator are here corrupting the minors!


----------



## Sigger (10 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Be careful with oxycontin. There is such a growing addiction here in Cape Breton with those pills that the crime rate is on a sharp rise here and young people are overdosing (and dying) left and right. There is a documentary out called Cottonland about this problem. (Cotton = oxycontin) I can tell you I wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10-foot pole.   :-\



Watched a Documentary last night called "Hillbillie Heroin" on the same thing. Bad stuff.


----------



## X-mo-1979 (10 Jun 2008)

I was on the stuff for about 3 weeks in Texas..Living the Jim Morrision dream....messed up in the New Mexico desert.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (11 Jun 2008)

I'm getting ready to get into the car to head to Halifax for my biopsy. I can't even have a freakin' coffee.  :boring:


Midget


----------



## armyvern (11 Jun 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I'm getting ready to get into the car to head to Halifax for my biopsy. I can't even have a freakin' coffee.  :boring:
> 
> 
> Midget



As a person who has spent many an anxious night prior to biopsies occuring, and many more anxious nights awaiting their results -- I wish you the best of luck.

May your results be negative.

Vern


----------



## medaid (11 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Be careful with oxycontin. There is such a growing addiction here in Cape Breton with those pills that the crime rate is on a sharp rise here and young people are overdosing (and dying) left and right. There is a documentary out called Cottonland about this problem. (Cotton = oxycontin) I can tell you I wouldn't touch the stuff with a 10-foot pole.   :-\



My dear Stewart was speaking from clinical experience and advice. I'm sure she knows that it does and what it can do if abused, and she definitely isn't using it for "recreational" purposes.


----------



## S.Stewart (11 Jun 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> My dear Stewart was speaking from clinical experience and advice. I'm sure she knows that it does and what it can do if abused, and she definitely isn't using it for "recreational" purposes.



Ah my ultimate goal in life has been achieved, to be compared to a bunch of opiate addicted aka crackhead teenagers, awesome. I am a future geological engineer, not a drug addict. Actually Med is entirely correct, I do take oxy's and I do take them for a clinical purpose, they are actually used in the medical world for pain managment, fancy that.

I was fortunate at 22 years of age to not only break my hip in a work related accident but cause massive tendon damage, the break was caught in the ER upon arrival, the tendon damage about six month later when I went back to seek medical attention because I was still in a large amount of pain, and could not walk without a severe limp.  

When I first was injured I was put on high dose oxy's, but of course that left me too "high" to function in normal society etc, now on low dose oxy's if I so choose to take them so that I can work, and be level headed. As I am employed at a college residence, and I am responsible for other people's children. They are no higher a dose than a tab of T3's they just work.

So no I don't take them for kicks, I actually avoid taking them, but I have learned that playing through the pain because you don't want to take a pill, is not worth the after affect.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Jun 2008)

To uncle-midget-boyd
  I hope all is well. I'm sure it's an extremely stressful time. Have faith it will work out for the best.  Good luck, Robin


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Jun 2008)

Vern and Engineer's Wife, thanks. 
  I've had a couple rough spots here and there between the time my biopsy was supposed to be and when it actually took place, but thats nothing a couple beverages didn't clear away.
I'm in school right now putting the final touches on that little documentary I've been working at, so my mind has been pre-occupied and away from possible outcomes.
  My foot is ... well, pretty sore, to put it politely, and the crutches I've got make it feel like I have the worst case of pit hair chafing I've ever had, but other than that, it's not that bad.
 Again, I really appreciate you concern. I'll keep you posted.

Midget
(Graeme)


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Jun 2008)

I don't really know what I'm doing right now, but I know that I should be studying 


Baker


----------



## emmiee (15 Jun 2008)

Sitting in a hotel in New Orleans while reading Army.ca Forums    ;D

Emmie


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2008)

Okay so in like an hour and eight minutes I will begin writing my English public exam.


Wish me luck ;D
Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Wish me luck ;D
> Baker



Ok...Good Luck

Don't Bugger It Up


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Jun 2008)

emmiee said:
			
		

> Sitting in a hotel in New Orleans while reading Army.ca Forums    ;D
> 
> Emmie



Are you crazy?  You're in New Orleans!!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (16 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Okay so in like an hour and eight minutes I will begin writing my English public exam.
> 
> 
> Wish me luck ;D
> Baker



Good Luck.
I've got my English one tomorrow, five hour provincial exam,
and a Geography one in... ten minutes. 
Hmm.. I've got time enough for a Timmie's run.

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Jun 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Good Luck.
> I've got my English one tomorrow, five hour provincial exam,
> and a Geography one in... ten minutes.
> Hmm.. I've got time enough for a Timmie's run.
> ...


Boy oh boy was it long, 18 pages, double sided, an it was big paper 


Best of luck to you lil man! 
Baker


----------



## MedTechStudent (16 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Boy oh boy was it long, 18 pages, double sided, an it was big paper
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you lil man!
> Baker



Oh to be in high school again.  I'm all nostalgic.  

I want an A+ Baker, or else no army.ca!


----------



## Pea (18 Jun 2008)

Relaxing after a tough, yet enjoyable, bootcamp PT class this evening. Getting ready for another day at the paramedic academy tomorrow. One month down, 5 to go.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Jun 2008)

Doing landry, watching the Comedy Channel and doing odd jobs after a fun night of Base Buty.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Jun 2008)

Baking a big bunch of cookies so I can get my care packages ready so it can be mailed tomorrow. ;D  
I sent out some thank you letters to 'Any Canadian Forces Member' a couple weeks back and I got a letter back from one of them last week.  So, now that I have a name and address she's getting a parcel whether she wants it or not ;D ;D


----------



## jollyjacktar (18 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Baking a big bunch of cookies so I can get my care packages ready so it can be mailed tomorrow. ;D
> I sent out some thank you letters to 'Any Canadian Forces Member' a couple weeks back and I got a letter back from one of them last week.  So, now that I have a name and address she's getting a parcel whether she wants it or not ;D ;D



Good on you!  I know I sure could have used some cookies from home while I was away.  That will make their day I'm sure.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Jun 2008)

Hey, I'm not overseas, but I like cookies!!!!  






Just kidding (well, not really), good for you!!  Some lucky person will be very happy!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Jun 2008)

jollyjacktar and PMedMoe,  next time you're overseas, let me know I would love to send you out some cookies.  Really ;D  I'm gettin really good at doing up care packages.  And I make GREAT cookies!!! Even if I do say so myself.  And besides the ones I've sent to my husband, pretty much everyone is to someone I've never met.  So, keep me in mind next time you deploy!!


----------



## armyvern (18 Jun 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> jollyjacktar and PMedMoe,  next time you're overseas, let me know I would love to send you out some cookies.  Really ;D  I'm gettin really good at doing up care packages.  And I make GREAT cookies!!! Even if I do say so myself.  And besides the ones I've sent to my husband, pretty much everyone is to someone I've never met.  So, keep me in mind next time you deploy!!



Why does one have to be overseas to be the beneficiary of food!!??

PM inbound with my addy ...  >


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jun 2008)

As for me, still at the office for another 7 mins, then home, for its Thusday here, and I have tomorrow off. A nice 3 day weekend planned of cutting the grass, trimming trees and the never ending pool maintenance.

A quiet three days.

Good news too, my leave for 'Saskatchewanistan' is officially approved, so I booked my flights today, all confirmed, and good to go.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (19 Jun 2008)

2 more work days for me and then it's 9 months parental leave!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Jun 2008)

I am hyper!!!  ;D 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Baker


----------



## King Elessar (20 Jun 2008)

Right now I'm watching "First 48" and counting down the days till my interview with the Armed Forces.


----------



## MedTechStudent (20 Jun 2008)

Playing my acoustic guitar.  Breaking in the new strings so they don't go crazy out of tune when you do solos like the one in "Wish You Were Here" with lots of bending in them.


----------



## Philly (20 Jun 2008)

Just sent in the ops sched for the week for approval...now awaiting the BBQ! go AirForce!


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2008)

Just finished landscaping (laying down walking blocks in the yard, and having them level with copus amounts of dirt).

Now I need a coffee, been at it since 10:20 this morning (and its 1:05 now).

Hope mom doesn't want anything changed 

Baker


----------



## GAP (20 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> Hope mom doesn't want anything changed
> Baker



Once it is done, it stays that way, unless you want to do it yourself.......knock yourself out!!


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> Once it is done, it stays that way, unless you want to do it yourself.......knock yourself out!!


You see, if I pulled that, then I wouldn't be on her good side. 

And you don't what to know what its like on her bad side  > 

Baker


----------



## GAP (20 Jun 2008)

Baker said:
			
		

> You see, if I pulled that, then I wouldn't be on her good side.
> 
> And you don't what to know what its like on her bad side  >
> 
> Baker



The trouble with sucking-up is that eventually you DO actually inhale some sh*&^ !!


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> The trouble with sucking-up is that eventually you DO actually inhale some sh*&^ !!



:rofl:
Baker


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Jun 2008)

Holding down the fort while everyone else is gone to DND Family Days at the dockyard, and looking forward to my evening and weekend plans.   ;D

1 hr 45 mins to H-hour!


----------



## emmiee (20 Jun 2008)

Reading forums, catching up on everything, just got back from New Orleans! Told everyone at the school "don't even expect to see me until Monday".  

About to take a nap!

Emmiee

P.S Mike that first brick is slightly "askew", LoL


----------



## Jorkapp (20 Jun 2008)

Riding a bus to Vancouver to see some family. Yes, I am posting from a bus. Ain't technology grand?


----------



## midget-boyd91 (20 Jun 2008)

I'm doing the exact same as last night.
Pizza and beer, the only difference is tonight the pizza is homeade, and the beer is more plentyful.
Wonderful way to begin the summer season, eh?

Midget


----------



## smoke (20 Jun 2008)

pulling my hair out and wishing I had a beer..or atleast something constructive to do, One can only do so many push ups a day.


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2008)

0510 h, Sunday.

Been up for hours, can't sleep.


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Jun 2008)

Sipping coffee. Wishing there weren't any flies so I could enjoy it more on my patio.



Baker


----------



## HItorMiss (21 Jun 2008)

Pissed at his Bike...anyone got jumper cables?


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2008)

Just finished my last exam for the year ;D


Oh it feels so good. Getting a coffee now too.


Deadpan


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Jun 2008)

OK, Baker, I have to know...what's up with the new nick?  

It's a beautiful day here on the East coast...I'm heading out to meet a friend at the Sour Grape in a few.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Jun 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> OK, Baker, I have to know...what's up with the new nick?
> 
> It's a beautiful day here on the East coast...I'm heading out to meet a friend at the Sour Grape in a few.


Hey! Don't diss the name 

I only done it because Butt, er, I mean, Oldiersay did too ;D


At least you have it nice, for the past 4-5 days it's been foggy here. Better be nice for my Graduation tomorrow 


Deadpan


----------



## medaid (25 Jun 2008)

Trying to catch badguys... It's not working right now...


----------



## WrenchBender (25 Jun 2008)

Just finished setting up Boot Camp on my new I-Mac, and now checking that I can surf o either system Win or Mac 

WrenchBender


----------



## Springroll (26 Jun 2008)

Sitting at work, eating my lunch, and hoping the phone doesn't start ringing off the hook.


----------



## King Elessar (26 Jun 2008)

just finished mowing the lawn, now trying to decide what to have for lunch.


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Jun 2008)

Going for supper.


----------



## medaid (26 Jun 2008)

Passed my probation period at work and then... WHAMO! Transfered to a different place... really kinda sad about it. I don't work at my home store anymore :'(


----------



## S.Stewart (26 Jun 2008)

Trying to get a report finished for a project I am working on for some engineering firm. Currently reminded how much I hate the Geosoft programs, and I am about to send my laptop out a window. Wondering why the hell my profs label this program easy to use, I rather be doing GIS.


----------



## Cpl.Banks (26 Jun 2008)

I just graduated BOTC!! ;D Been home for less than a few hours, no more Mega


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Jun 2008)

Its Friday.

Well, tonight, going to a compulsory BBQ for the CA (Chief of Army) at 7CSSB, then home to the island, but it does not end there. Tomorrow is the PMs Welcome Back from Iraq City Parade in Brisbane.

I won't get into politics, but the parade was originally supposed to be for the troops who just got back, as that mission is ended, but due to leave, discharge and other reasons, to make numbers more stronger, its now turned into a "Been to Iraq? If so, your weekend is now stuffed, becuase you are marching" thing.  

This dog and pony show begins for 1000 h, but we have to be here for much earlier. After the parade, the PM and mayor are hosting nibblies and drinks at City hall for Vets and families. Overall the PM is demonstrating he has bought the troops home, but not telling the public for every one returned, two are staying, and the rest will reshuffle to Afghanistan. Its robbing Peter to pay Paul.

I was planning on attending the Gympie Gunshow on Saturday, but these plans now have changed that. Might make my way up to Twoheadsville on Sunday.


----------



## Teeps74 (30 Jun 2008)

Scratching my head, wondering why I came into work this morning. 3 crickets and 2 cleaners to keep me company as I finish off a few brief things (I drove all this way, may as well do something) before going back home.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (30 Jun 2008)

Haha, I just came here to post the same thing Teeps.. I am pretty sure the Montreal area is still sleeping...


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jun 2008)

Waiting for Canada Day to start!


:cheers:
Deadpan


----------



## KJL (30 Jun 2008)

thinking bout a coffee and a bagel and a paper....rough morning


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Jul 2008)

Counting down the last 56 minutes before my leave starts  ;D


----------



## emmiee (2 Jul 2008)

I have the next four days off!!  I'm writing my shopping list for LCBO. (called wine and spirit shops in Pennsylvania)

Em


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Jul 2008)

I was going to go for a run, but I think I have heatstroke. I know, I know...shouldn't complain about the nice weather, but the heat is making me woozy. lol  :blotto:  

Also, I'm trying NOT to think about my appointment with the specialist doc tomorrow. If all goes well, that's one less hurdle for my application. I see that there is another BMOQ serial opening up at the end of the summer so 'hope springs eternal'.  ;D


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 Jul 2008)

Well, I have just completed the 8 hour drive to Gagetown to chill in the Maritimes for the next few days.  Family and all are heading to Kentville, NS for the Gunn Baldursson soccer competition tomorrow night and hopefully working our way up to GOLD by the end of it on Sunday!!

Wish us luck!!


----------



## geo (2 Jul 2008)

for the Mrs to come home from a visit with her folks.
Just watched the MsM coverage of the CDS change of command.
Time to raise my glass to the outgoing CDS - CHIMO!


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jul 2008)

Soon going to bed. Have to go to the Vet tomorrow with my dog 


-Deadpan


----------



## Springroll (4 Jul 2008)

Just finished a word find and a sodoku puzzle, ate some soup(LOVE chowder!), done a bit of paper work, put my FCP on standby to standby, and am hoping for sliders.


----------



## RHFC_piper (4 Jul 2008)

heh...  "working"...


There's not a whole lot to do as a Unit Recruiter during the week when students are out of school and gone for the summer and everyone else who might want to join works the same hours I do...  I think I've had 1 walk, 1 applicant finishing up paperwork and 1 Co-op applicant, ahead of the game, all week...  And this has been a busy week.

I love my job, but TGIF.




I need a nap.


----------



## newmet (4 Jul 2008)

ahh, I am with RHFC_piper....  "working"....

waiting for my next ob, hoping to see a funnel cloud to add a little excitement to the day   Hey, a weatherwitch has to have her fun too   But it's only my first day back on shift   No TGIF for me.


----------



## medaid (4 Jul 2008)

I'm still trying to catch bad guys and gals. Why doesn't anyone do something baaad when I'm working? WTH?! Oh... But I think I'm in love. A beautiful young woman who likes the outdoors and shooting. Suuuuhweeeeet!


----------



## GUNS (4 Jul 2008)

Truck is loaded for tomorrows trip to the cottage.
Verified my list of things to bring - twice
Sitting here eating a bowl of bran - at my age its a necessity.
Wondering if the wife noticed the extra doz. of beer.
Hoping I don't miss my son's phone call from G'town this weekend.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Jul 2008)

Getting ready to go. I have to see an orthoscopic surgon on thursday morning about my knees 



-Deadpan


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Jul 2008)

Just got back from the airport, kids off to their Nana's in NS for 2 weeks.  NO KIDS!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!
Does it seem bad that I am that happy that they are gone?  Hope not, cuz I'm really happy ;D ;D


----------



## geo (8 Jul 2008)

Just hade a change of Comd @ LFQA HQ....
Have to revise a bunch of O/S files - change the signature block from the old guy to the new guy cause the old guy didn't sign anything in his last couple of weeks.....


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Jul 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Just got back from the airport, kids off to their Nana's in NS for 2 weeks.  NO KIDS!!!!!!! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D WOOT! WOOT! WOOT!
> Does it seem bad that I am that happy that they are gone?  Hope not, cuz I'm really happy ;D ;D


I think your happiness shows your love for both Nana and your kids.  They obviously haven't seen each other in a while, and it's perfectly natural to be happy that they are going to have two WONDERFUL weeks together (Oh, and you do get some free "alone" time, but that's a side effect, not the cause of your happiness)

 >

(PS: two summers ago, both kids went to Grandma and Grandpa's for a month.  Wifey and I were a childless couple for a WHOLE MONTH.  It was AWESOME, though I admit I sure missed those kids)


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Jul 2008)

Stuck as RDO for another four days, at least its on call for after hours incidents, so I can go home for the night.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (9 Jul 2008)

Unfortunately, I am heading down to the Vic Park overpass again to pay my respects to Pte Wilmot and his family as he takes his final journey of the Highway of Heroes.  I wish that I never had to do this.  But, it's men and women like  Pte Colin Wimot that make Canada such a great country and I want his family to know I appreciate his and their sacrifice.  

Thank you, Colin   RIP


----------



## TCBF (10 Jul 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Stuck as RDO for another four days, at least its on call for after hours incidents, so I can go home for the night.



- Extra duties?



- We are at camp.  I am looking out over the laptop at the log wall separating the kitchen from the 'old' part of the camp, wondering if it is still raining out.  The fire in the wood stove is slowly dying, but the place should be cozy for the night.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Jul 2008)

Nope, just my turn to be stabbed for it. >


----------



## Colin Parkinson (10 Jul 2008)

Changing diapers, making lunch, changing diapers, repeat as required.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Jul 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Changing diapers, making lunch, changing diapers, repeat as required.



I see the problem.
If you don't eat soooo much lunch, Colin you might not have to change your diapers as often!!!! > tee hee


----------



## Bzzliteyr (11 Jul 2008)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Changing diapers, making lunch, changing diapers, repeat as required.



I see you work with Officers as well...haha


----------



## medaid (11 Jul 2008)

Suffering from food poisoning. I feel like crap....


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Jul 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Suffering from food poisoning. I feel like crap....



Ewww, I feel for you man.  Been there. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm surfing the net as my DWAN account is still not up (after almost a week) and counting down the minutes until I can get on the road for Kingston!


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jul 2008)

Joyous greetings to happy members and guests.

Currently experimenting with a bread making machine (shyte, does it ever smelllllllllllll good), about to BBQ two u-bewt Aussie steaks (in garlic sauce), baked potatoes, fresh garden peas, with fresh corn on the cob. 

Its winter, ya, but today about 23C sunny, wearing shorts w/singlet and sandels.

Of course its dark out now and much cooler.

Winter is half way gone now 

It is a CC and ginger 'free' night.


----------



## Staff Weenie (12 Jul 2008)

It must really suck to live there man! I just can't image the suffering....

Well, it's all fun and games until a brown funnel web bites yer toes. Got any of those around your yard?


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jul 2008)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> It must really suck to live there man! I just can't image the suffering....
> 
> Well, it's all fun and games until a brown funnel web bites yer toes. Got any of those around your yard?



Yee ole funnel web  ;D . The good thing is we are too far north for these deadly spiders. We do have bird eating spiders, and others though.

However, Queensland has its share of deady things, considering the largest croc ever caught was captured 100km to the south of us.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Jul 2008)

Just finished mowing the North 40, sippin' on a Kokanee Gold, and watching "Heavy; The Story of Metal" on MMM.


----------



## MedTechStudent (12 Jul 2008)

Watching Global News, nice stories on Bullying, the C-130, and Construction Projects, oh and some Wood Working.

Good stuff, time to go out for a Curry soon.

Cheers,


----------



## Kaleigh72 (12 Jul 2008)

Just finished 8hrs of Chemistry class.  I want to bang my head against a wall to make the pain go away. :blotto:

Kaleigh


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jul 2008)

Well, 'tiz just after 0800h here on a cloudy-about-to- rain Sunday wintery morning.

The breadmaking device has 'pooped' out a fresh loaf. This infidel's bacon is also done on the George Forman grill. So brekky will be hot frsh bread with fresh thin crisp bacon, washed down by ice cold milk.

Whats better than waking up with the smell of fresh bread, bacon and a blonde next to you, with two happy Siamese cats hogging the bed.

Sometimes Sundays can be a good day.

I am starving, off to eat


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Jul 2008)

I'm wondering why they don't have Bag pipes for Rock Band ;D


-Deadpan


----------



## Jammer (18 Jul 2008)

Shooting touch and go's in the T-45 Hawk...(Flight Sim X)


----------



## fire_guy686 (18 Jul 2008)

Waiting for my better half to get home with the burgers for supper. Just got done playing some John Deer American Farmer. Pretty lame game but it's all my little laptop will allow me.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2008)

Hello to all,

Baking some fresh bread, and nursing an insect bite on my heel, its swollen, and is 'sweating' all by itself - freakish!! It feels like I am walking on a golf ball.

Only guilty of standing on my grass in the back yard barefoot ,whilst conducting cat supervion for their routine Saturday morning 'sniff'.

Not long for the bread now.....


OWDU


----------



## MedTechStudent (19 Jul 2008)

Watching some show called "Flashpoint"

In this show this guy just stole a cops gun and is holding a bunch of people hostage in the ICU after the hospital refused to give a heart to his young daughter.  Awww what an inspiring plot line.  It looks some how FAMILIAR though.  Don't you think?


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2008)

Hello most happy Members,

0330h, Sunday am, as uaual, can't sleep, even CC and ginger has kept me awake, so I am Night Owl 'freakensteiner' tonight, a whopping 9C outide, no central heat, no insulation, so its a bit cool inside.

The Siamese Sentinals from Hell, and the blonde were hogging the bed anyways  ;D

Its quite bright outside, so it appears to be a full moon too.

Had 'Haleist of Hales' (army.ca mbr) and another mate out on the island today, just hung out, talked shop and stuff, so it was a good Saturday.


Regards from Australia's winter wonderland on the tropical Sunshine Coast of Queensland,


OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Jul 2008)

On duty this weekend (on call, carrying an electronic leash), just finished doing the weekly boot maint, and just read about another fallen soldier in the sanbox, and have more second thoughts about 'going blue'.

Hope everyone is enjoying another great weekend here in Kanuckistan, and to all our deployed folks...stick on the ice.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2008)

Well, I'll try to crash now, its nearly 0400h, listening to FOXnews to put me to sleep.

Oh, I love FOX! 

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## fire_guy686 (19 Jul 2008)

On duty this weekend. Just got home from doing fleet servicing on a C-130. Apparently we have a phantom shitter who struck one of the planes while it was in the barn all week  : :rage:

Now it's time to spend a bit of time with the youngster and then mow the lawn.


----------



## S.Stewart (19 Jul 2008)

Waiting for the dye in my hair to set so I can wash it out, then it's back to cleaning the last bit of my apartment, and the stack of Geotech Reports I have to finish.


----------



## Goose (20 Jul 2008)

playing 'americas army' and trying to remember where I put the car keys  :-\


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Jul 2008)

About to play some Civ-3, wishing it wasn't raining so much so my friends would go out. 

For some reason, they think they'll melt in it.


-Deadpan


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Jul 2008)

:brickwall:
**SMASH**
Beating my head against the computer out of frustration..  **SMASH**.. after trying and trying, to no avail.. **SMASH**.. to get a video onto google video. **SMASH**  I'm pretty sure the official count is now at hour five million spent trying to do this.  **SMASH**

**Thunk** .............


Midget


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Jul 2008)

Counting another day of Duty Tech complete, back from a workout, heading to the shower and then out to visit someone.  Don't wait up for me Mom.

*editted for Prince Country spelling mistakes


----------



## medaid (22 Jul 2008)

I'm sitting in a Korean restraunt... Yummy...


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2008)

Making the Army.ca Super Heros   


   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





                    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                          
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




                              
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Slowmode         Deadpan          uncle-midget-boyd          MedTechStudent


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jul 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Making the Army.ca Super Heros
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Epic


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2008)

MedTechStudent said:
			
		

> Epic


Indeed. Now, all we need is a name.

I vote super friends! 





-Deadpan


----------



## MedTechStudent (23 Jul 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Indeed. Now, all we need is a name.
> 
> I vote super friends!
> 
> ...



"Team Discovery Channel"


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Jul 2008)

Do I get to wear a cape now?

Midget


----------



## CountDC (23 Jul 2008)

trying to figure out how 347+17.35 + 347+17.35 equals 384.35    ???:crybaby:  :rage: :threat: :skull:

I hate paying invoices!!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2008)

CountDC said:
			
		

> trying to figure out how 347+17.35 + 347+17.35 equals 384.35    ???:crybaby:  :rage: :threat: :skull:
> 
> I hate paying invoices!!!



hahahaha!


----------



## CountDC (23 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> hahahaha!



and I thought from your picture you were nice!!!   >


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Jul 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Do I get to wear a cape now?
> 
> Midget


You mean you didn't before?


-Dead


----------



## medaid (24 Jul 2008)

Sitting here waiting for Batman to start. I'm here more then an hour ahead... Hmmmmmm.... I'm waiting.....


----------



## fire_guy686 (24 Jul 2008)

On duty tonight. Thankfully no SAR changes(knock on wood). Sittin here surfing the web and listening to FDNY.


----------



## Pea (24 Jul 2008)

Just finished my last hospital shift for this portion of my practicum. I really enjoyed being in the ER today! Have a couple days off now, before I work on-car (ambulance) later this weekend. I'm really loving this PCP course.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Jul 2008)

Handed over Duty this morning, sitting home tonight, relaxing and watching a show called Bloody Italy on The History Channel, now covering the Battle of Ortona.

Looking forward to the weekend and a good hike on Sunday at The Bluff Trail.


----------



## HItorMiss (24 Jul 2008)

Studying PO209 Offensive Op's....

Kil me someone please kill me


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (26 Jul 2008)

Just thinking about all the stuff to get done, just got the date we get our Q in Edmonton.  Let the fun begin!! :-\  
Actually. looking forward to Edmonton, just not all that moving stuff :


----------



## Colin Parkinson (26 Jul 2008)

Grabbing a quick breakfest, mom is asleep, baby is alseep and daughter is watching a video and the cat is outside, daddy can eat in peace.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Jul 2008)

Back from a afternoon gym stint, followed by a trip to MEC for some stuff, now pondering the evenings activities...which will be tame as tomorrow is a hike day.

Hope everyone is having a good weekend.


----------



## Jorkapp (26 Jul 2008)

Finished a nice swim at the pool, now to finish my last assignment for my summer courses, then settle in for a nice night of gaming, and maybe some beer.


----------



## fire_guy686 (26 Jul 2008)

Home loving the AC right now in between watching games at the slo-pitch regionals. Frickin hot in the peg today.


----------



## Pea (27 Jul 2008)

Getting ready for my first ambulance shift tomorrow. I'm nervous, but excited at the same time. Hope all goes well!


----------



## medaid (27 Jul 2008)

I'm sitting in a Japanese restraunt waiting for my food... Mmmm Japanese fooooood...


----------



## Thompson_JM (27 Jul 2008)

Killing Time on a painfully boring Duty Driver Shift / Phone Watch here at CG TN......

couple more days and ive got 3 off. so hey, I cant really complain... Sure could use a coffee though....


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jul 2008)

Packing to return to Ottawa this morning after a week of HHT and a week of leave.  Feeling a bit gulity, as I may not be able to make it back to Edmonton to help PPCLI Gal with the move - I think I will owe her big time!


----------



## GAP (27 Jul 2008)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Packing to return to Ottawa this morning after a week of HHT and a week of leave.  Feeling a bit gulity, as I may not be able to make it back to Edmonton to help PPCLI Gal with the move - I think I will owe her big time!



She's probably glad you are off to the side so she can get on with it, oh, and making you pay big time is just icing on the cake!!  ;D


----------



## PPCLI Guy (27 Jul 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> She's probably glad you are off to the side so she can get on with it, oh, and making you pay big time is just icing on the cake!!  ;D



This is her 10th move in 15 years (and my 12th in 20 years) - she is an old hand at moving - and at making me pay!  At least I bought her a nice house this time.


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2008)

Preping my kit for more PO 209 Offensive OP's and 201 Leadership.... Some one please put me out of my misery!


----------



## medaid (27 Jul 2008)

Magnet mate, tell mw when and where, how much you're willing to pay, and supply me with the ammo and you've got yourself a hitman ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2008)

I don't think I should have to pay the guy going to kill me.....


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I don't think I should have to pay the guy going to kill me.....



 >  So?  You want a Freebie?  You sure are cheap.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Jul 2008)

I work for the government, I am cheap out of necessity  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (27 Jul 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I work for the government, I am cheap out of necessity  ;D



"I'm from Ottawa.  I'm here to help."    ;D


----------



## medaid (27 Jul 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> I don't think I should have to pay the guy going to kill me.....



Okay fine... just get me a .308 and make sure you stand VERY STILL...  ;D


----------



## NL_engineer (28 Jul 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Okay fine... just get me a .308 and make sure you stand VERY STILL...  ;D



Why is that, don't think you can hit him if he is moving a little bit  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (28 Jul 2008)

Waiting for my airplane to land so i can go flying.


----------



## cp140tech (28 Jul 2008)

Keeping my dog mellowed out as the packers go through my house.


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Jul 2008)

Out Routine  ;D


----------



## armyvern (28 Jul 2008)

Packing, then flying, then riding.

Passport - check.
Chaps - check.
Oakleys - check.
Digi cam - check.
Tequila - getting there ...  ;D

18 days ... oh yay ... 18 days ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Jul 2008)

<food obsession>

Just ordered up some (soon to be milled) local flour for making bread and homemade pasta.

Can't wait...

</food obsession>


----------



## MedTechStudent (28 Jul 2008)

Playing with my new Gerber multi-tool that finally came in the mail today.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jul 2008)

Greetings and salutations to all who darken this thread.

SITREP for 290801KJul08

Its freezing here at Gallipoli Barracks. 8C windy and a cold crisp wind which makes anyone's ball bag shrivel with ice cold anticipation.

About to head off to the gym for 45 mins on weights to warm me up, then a hot shower to thaw out after the walk back up here to the lines.

I hate tropical winters!


Regards from a wintery wonderland,

OWDU


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Jul 2008)

Does anybody here know if Halifax is expecting anyone overly important?

I ask because while standing on my back porch less than five minutes ago, I heard a plane coming in quite low. This isn't uncommon in itself, as we're under flight paths for many going to and from Halifax Intl. However, this one sounded much lower than normal, and once it hit a clearing in the clouds where I could see it for a few seconds, I could swear that it had a fighter escort on the right-hand side.
 The only times I've seen fighters out here (aside from fly past at Bridgewater Red Rally) is in the days prior to the NS Airshow, and one strange, appearance of an Osprey (I know it's not a fighter, but it's not normal to see one) going on two years ago.

Midget


----------



## Jorkapp (28 Jul 2008)

Handed in my final major assignment for the 2 classes I'm taking.

I should start studying for the exams, but I'm burned out at the moment. I'm going to sip a cup of tea while I set myself down in front on the TV for a couple hours.

Modified work schedule tomorrow, which means more sleep for me!


----------



## vonGarvin (29 Jul 2008)

decoy said:
			
		

> Writing a paper on *Haitian economic development*.


From what I've seen down there, that should be a fairly brief paper.  ;D


----------



## medicineman (29 Jul 2008)

Mess dinner tonight - grad parade done.  Get to sport new rank (and pay for it).  No more school - until I start NETP in Sept  :.

Start moving proceedings with packing tomorrow - oh joy. 

But - I'M F&^%ING DONE!!!

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Jul 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Mess dinner tonight - grad parade done.  Get to sport new rank (and pay for it).  No more school - until I start NETP in Sept  :.
> 
> Start moving proceedings with packing tomorrow - oh joy.
> 
> ...



It just so happens, I am drinking a beer right now!  Here's to you!!  :cheers:


----------



## cp140tech (29 Jul 2008)

I'm enjoying a Guinness myself.... waiting for the movers to come pick up my truck for the long trip east...  cheers.   :cheers:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Mess dinner tonight - grad parade done.  Get to sport new rank (and pay for it).  No more school - until I start NETP in Sept  :.
> 
> Start moving proceedings with packing tomorrow - oh joy.
> 
> ...



Congrats!  Are you going to the East or West coast??


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> I'm enjoying a Guinness myself.... waiting for the movers to come pick up my truck for the long trip east...  cheers.   :cheers:



I see you are headed east and to CYAW specifically.  Ever been posted to this area before?  NS is an awesome little province, there is tons going on and to do here.  My opinion...CFB Halifax, has lots of BS that comes with it military-wise that makes me shake my head, but the province itself and Halifax area has to be one of the best postings in the CF, IMO.


----------



## observor 69 (29 Jul 2008)

Listenin' to "Randy Newman & Lyle Lovett - You've Got A Friend In Me.'

Two voices, sour but sweet.  

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=D_284Y8Wu7c&feature=related


----------



## cp140tech (29 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I see you are headed east and to CYAW specifically.  Ever been posted to this area before?  NS is an awesome little province, there is tons going on and to do here.  My opinion...CFB Halifax, has lots of BS that comes with it military-wise that makes me shake my head, but the province itself and Halifax area has to be one of the best postings in the CF, IMO.



  I just left Greenwood last summer....  spent 7 years there.  My wife and I both love NS and we're looking forward to the move.  I'm especially excited about getting the opportunity to do some sea time.  It's a new fleet for me and I'm looking forward to the change in scenery.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

mr peabody said:
			
		

> I just left Greenwood last summer....  spent 7 years there.  My wife and I both love NS and we're looking forward to the move.  I'm especially excited about getting the opportunity to do some sea time.  It's a new fleet for me and I'm looking forward to the change in scenery.



Assuming you've done HHT, what part of the city did you buy in?


----------



## Sub_Guy (29 Jul 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Halifax area has to be one of the best postings in the CF, IMO.



My money for the best posting in the CF would be placed on the Comox Valley, or anything on Vancouver Island.    

Still waiting to complete my out routine, there is always that one signature you can never get.


----------



## cp140tech (29 Jul 2008)

The wife is going back to school... marine bio at Dal, and I'm still paying for a 4.5 acre lot on the ocean in Prospect that we'd like to retire on;  so I just grabbed a Q to keep monthly costs down and avoid any expensive repair bills for the next 4 years.

I figure she'll just dump me for someone better after I put her through school anyway... why add a house to her assets?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jul 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> My money for the best posting in the CF would be placed on the Comox Valley, or anything on Vancouver Island.
> 
> Still waiting to complete my out routine, there is always that one signature you can never get.



I'd have to agree, which goes nicely, either way, with my next MOC   ;D.  Its a win-win-win-oh alright! situtation (Greenwood being the oh alright posting to me).

Hopefully headed West!


----------



## BernDawg (29 Jul 2008)

Yup Comox ROCKS!  ;D 8)


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Jul 2008)

Here, bored, surprised I could liberate a computer where I'm at 


-Dead


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2008)

Heh... too bad CFSME moved to the East coast........  Darn


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 Jul 2008)

Yeah, damn the people of Fraser Valley East for having the nerve to elect one of the few BC Conservative MPs in a Liberal government.  Step out of line, and seemingly unrelated bad things happen to you.  >


----------



## newmet (30 Jul 2008)

Packing for m 3's.  I am the first on the waiting list and someone above me is seriously cosidering an OT.  So, my WO told me today that I better pack up and be prepared, just in case.  I am not holding my breath but I would love to get on this course instead of waiting another 6-9 months.  That way I can start my career and stop being on a holding pattern.  Also, hubby is set to deploy late next year so he would breath easier if I got on this 3's.


----------



## BernDawg (30 Jul 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh... too bad CFSME moved to the East coast........  Darn


Yup just before I went on my 3's too damn it!!  It's all good now though.  ;D


----------



## JABAC (30 Jul 2008)

At work, drinking coffee with my phone by my side...waiting to find out _when I am starting BMQ.  That's all that's left...the dang phone call!_


----------



## geo (30 Jul 2008)

(have you checked to make sure the phone still works ?)
Maybe it does & maybe it doesn't....... BUT, the moment you pick it up, is it possible that they will call & you'll miss the call ???  >


----------



## JABAC (31 Jul 2008)

Oh gosh, let's hope not!  Ah well, I'll get it one way or another.  Hopefully sooner rather than later...


----------



## armyvern (31 Jul 2008)

I'm doing Bike Week ...

In the best way possible - Buffalo Chippin'

Pics may follow.  >


----------



## PMedMoe (31 Jul 2008)

Just a girl ... said:
			
		

> I'm doing Bike Week ...
> 
> In the best way possible - Buffalo Chippin'
> 
> Pics may follow.  >



Pics of chaps??  What a surprise!!  Are you there now or going soon?


----------



## Mike Baker (31 Jul 2008)

Soon going to bed. I have and MRI in the morning 


-Dead


----------



## Inspir (31 Jul 2008)

Lying here on the couch with an ACL tear.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Aug 2008)

Sitting home on a rainy Natal Day Weekend Saturday afternoon, watching Sands of Iwo Jima on The History Channel.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Aug 2008)

Well, its now 2321hrs AST;  rain is still failing here in the city on Natal Day Weekend.  I am home tonight, watching "We Stand Alone Together:  The Men of Easy Company".  Its quite the thing to listen to the actual men sit and tell their stories.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (2 Aug 2008)

Puttering around... getting ready for tomorrow.  Taking the kids to African Lion Safari.  Been in Toronto for 4 yrs now.  Only 2 weeks left, now we have to cram in all that 'touristy' stuff that we haven't done into the next couple of weeks.  :  Next trip will be the CN Tower.  And on top of trying to get all that 'posting' stuff done as well.  I always end up doing this to myself when we move.  
I know, I'm a bonehead!  :


----------



## MedTechStudent (2 Aug 2008)

Watching "Predator" 

Laugh all you like.

Then later... "Predator 2!"

Gotta love TV.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Aug 2008)

Greetings happy members,

Right now, sitting in Auckland New Zealand at the airport.

I am wearing surfing shorts, sandals and a t-shirt, and its 9c outside, so needless to say my ballz won't drop until I hit the Moose Jaw Temple Gardens Spa outdoor pool at 44C, ha!

One step closer to Canada.

Meanwhile back on Bribie Island, my mates from the Unit are housesitting for me, and having a big BBQ and party tonight in my absence.

I have not been back to Regina since 2004, and I am looking forward to it very much.

Regards, happy days,

OWDU


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Aug 2008)

OWDU,

Enjoy your trip!!!!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Aug 2008)

Welcome "home" OWDU...


----------



## Snafu-Bar (3 Aug 2008)

watching the final laps in the Pocono race, and cheerin on Jr.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Aug 2008)

I just got back from St. John's.

Need food and nap 


-Deadpan


----------



## stryte (3 Aug 2008)

OWDU,

I'll be on the lookout for Australians. Be prepared to be coined if I find you!  > 
Now that you're back in town you can saver some Great Western beer  ;D

Have a fun visit.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (3 Aug 2008)

stryte said:
			
		

> Now that you're back in town you can saver some Great Western beer  ;D



You folks must get Kokanee out there in Saskatechewan then, eh?  ;D

Welcome back to the Great White North, 'Overwatch.' And don't forget to stock up on Timmies canned coffee before getting back Down Under.

Midget


----------



## medaid (4 Aug 2008)

Debating on whether or not I am going to spend some cash on an AR.... Debating some more.


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Aug 2008)

Greetings fellow members,

So the saga continues after a hellish 9.5 hr flight from Auckland, via Brisbane (3 hrs), I arrived in hawaii this am...

Hotted up to to 28C and humid.

Today, after the supreme Air Canada f**k around (AND I mean supreme), I managed to explore locally the Arizona memorial (oil still leaks in at times huge blobs), and the Missouri. Missed out on the Avaition and sub museum, due to lack of time spent sniffing around this Sheila named Kim, which ended up to be a waste of time, as she had to get back to work  ;D. I wish I could think with my bigger head sometimes, as I need to do what I thought was a proper time apprecation.

Found a great hideaway, the USO lounge between E and F portals on the foreign baggage pick up area. Thats where I am (again) right now. So if you are on a stopover, or end up in Honolulu, bring your CAFIB20, or whatever its called now. Quiet leather lounges, free INet TV, clean toilets and you are moung brothers. A real good set up, adn I have to hand it to the Yanks for such a good soldier wefare system. I've been flashing back to Ali Al Salem and Camp Victory's USO tents in theatre. They were great!

SITREP now is I am about to pick up my bags from a private storage company (say good bye to 20 bucks US) because Air Canada does not open for another hour, so needless to say I flew in this am and usually, ones bags are forwarded on as I am jsut stopping over, but not now, and no Air Canada to Assist, just one rude local who seemed rather agitated that I rang the buzzer. What a pack of losers, so far giving AC a .003/10. All the other air lines were manned. So, enough of the rant, Vancouver here I come.

Cold Blues, as in Labatt's

Happy days,

OWDU


----------



## BernDawg (4 Aug 2008)

AC Sux!  WestJet Rocks!  ;D


----------



## Kruggle (4 Aug 2008)

Opening birthday presents  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Aug 2008)

Kruggle said:
			
		

> Opening birthday presents  ;D








                                            :cheers:


----------



## Kruggle (5 Aug 2008)

Thanks, but I don't like birthdays anymore. I feel old considering I haven't really accomplished anything in life yet.


----------



## KJL (5 Aug 2008)

Key word, yet.


----------



## medicineman (5 Aug 2008)

Leaving Winnipeg shortly to continue my cross country trip - next stop Calgary.

MM


----------



## stryte (5 Aug 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Cold Blues, as in Labatt's
> 
> Happy days,
> 
> OWDU





			
				uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> You folks must get Kokanee out there in Saskatechewan then, eh?  ;D



Labatts... Kokanee... I am truly disapointed with both of you! As I see you both need help I will buy each of you a quality Great Western Lager or Pilsner of your choice. No coining necessary!  :cheers:


----------



## newmet (5 Aug 2008)

getting ready to head out for my 3's in Winnipeg, in less than a month.  7 more months away from DH and the kids   Hopefully the time passes quickly and atleast I will get home for Christmas.


----------



## rmc_wannabe (6 Aug 2008)

Killing time at work before I have to go do my road test. . . keep your fingers crossed for me  :-\


----------



## aussiechangover (6 Aug 2008)

ordering about 70 different articles of comms gear/cables to install into a coyote at an undertimined time later on.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Aug 2008)

To my fellow warm and fuzzy friends,

Since when did Canadian beer bottles SHRINK to 341mls???.

Call me disappointed or disgusted.

Currently BBQing at 29C in Regina.  Going to Rider game tonight.

Serenity now,

OWDU


----------



## GAP (7 Aug 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> To my fellow warm and fuzzy friends,
> 
> Since when did Canadian beer bottles SHRINK to 341mls???.
> 
> ...



Well.....if you really must go to a game, I guess they're OK for banjo pickers.....  ;D


----------



## fire_guy686 (7 Aug 2008)

Just fed the youngster and now just killing time before I head out to watch a Rugby game.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (7 Aug 2008)

Just had the estimate done on how much the contents of our house weigh.....26,000lbs.  Holy Crap Batman!!!!  I REALLY hope, and I am sure, that they have overestimated  :crybaby:
Moving can be such a pain in the a$$.  And to boot, IRP screwed up in releasing our 'funds', I know.....what are the chances?  IRP making a mistake? :threat:
It was supposed to be today, and now has said it wouldn't happen until the day we are on the road.  PERFECT!! :threat:
Other than that, had a good day, last day of work, hubby comes home tomorrow and the kids actually had done ALL the chores I had asked them to do while I was at work.  I know, I should go buy a lottery ticket ;D


----------



## Kruggle (7 Aug 2008)

Currently reading through _Puppies For Dummies_

My siblings have decided to buy a Golden Retreiver puppy and this is part of our family bonding project. We know NOTHING about dogs, let alone how to raise a puppy properly. So, I am quite nervous about what's going to happen, but, at the same time, I am thrilled to spend some quality time with my siblings and our new puppy.


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2008)

Happy people,

Riders lost, but good game.

Must carry on with my CC and ginger in mourning.

Happy days, and be nice to one another,

OWDU


----------



## medaid (9 Aug 2008)

Trying to catch bad huy/gals again. Boy is it ever SLOW....


----------



## NL_engineer (9 Aug 2008)

Sitting at Halifax airport wating for a flight.  Back to work monday.  Summer leave wasen't long enough   :


----------



## Snafu-Bar (9 Aug 2008)

Watchin the Race at the Glen and waiting for the trucks to hit the track at Smashville.

 That and listening to the thunderboomers


----------



## MedTechStudent (9 Aug 2008)

Finishing up everything here at home, racing around making sure I have not forgotten anything.  Off to BMQ tomorrow!

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## Spanky (9 Aug 2008)

Good Luck!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Aug 2008)

Watching "Cops" and hanging up my relish suits for next week...


----------



## NCRCrow (9 Aug 2008)

just watched the movie "Felon" was pretty darn good!


----------



## TN2IC (9 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Watching "Cops" and hanging up my relish suits for next week...



Just did they same thing... I was out all today with the bus.  :

I just got in about half an hour ago.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Aug 2008)

Hello happy warriors,

Dropped a mate off at the airport, now hanging out doing laundry, then off to the Moose Jaw Spa, and heading up to Saskatoon....

A tad wet in Regina last night.

OWDU


----------



## Snafu-Bar (11 Aug 2008)

Watching the Harlem Globetrotters verse the Washington Generals.

 The names may have changed, the game remains the same. Great show and a good night out for the kids.

 8)


----------



## armyvern (13 Aug 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Pics of chaps??  What a surprise!!  Are you there now or going soon?



Posted that the night before we got in; we were sitting in Rapid City, South Dakota; on our way back now ... slowly - taking our time (now in Indianapolis) & enjoying the scenery. The scenery here does NOT compare with the scenery in Sturgis - holy pics batman!!  LOTS  of pink !!


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Aug 2008)

I'm wondering how I slept through a pretty big thunder storm....


-Dead


----------



## Spanky (13 Aug 2008)

I'm sitting in the computer lab at my school board office enduring some professional inservice on "SmartBoards". :nana:


----------



## KJL (13 Aug 2008)

Having a timmies lunch after swearing in...Leave for BMOQ sunday.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (13 Aug 2008)

Went down to the Highway of Heroes again this afternoon.  Man, it never gets easier, always very emotional.  May they RIP      
And still waiting for news as too when we'll be able to get back in our Q.  Even though we were way too close to the explosion, we have NO damage, which is a miracle.  We are supposed to be packed today and tomorrow, loaded Thur and marched out on Fri,  I think our roadtrip/posting to Edmonton is a little postponed. :


----------



## NL_engineer (14 Aug 2008)

having a coffee after pt, and getting ready to go back to work.


----------



## King Elessar (14 Aug 2008)

right now i'm going over all the paper work i have in preparation for BMQ, and taking notes for Autobiography.


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Aug 2008)

Counting down the hours to a day of leave tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and getting my new vehicle this evening!!!!!!!


----------



## aussiechangover (14 Aug 2008)

getting ready to go on leave somehow the clock seems to be going slower than normal


----------



## S.Stewart (14 Aug 2008)

On the phone with Bell Canada for the 13th time in 2 weeks, seems they are a bunch of screw ups, and know sweet fuck all, about customer service. I'm on my 8th bell employee at the moment, all with different answers, dates and times for me. Currently hour 2 on the phone, about to lose my mind.  

And they wonder why they are losing customers.


----------



## medicineman (14 Aug 2008)

Finally online in my house, with cable, etc.

Place is starting to come together.  On leave until 4 Sept hehehehehehehe.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Aug 2008)

MM,

A well deserved break.   :cheers:


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Aug 2008)

On a sombre note, today visited the Vet's plot in the Regina cemetery off Assiniboine Ave for the 2nd time in two days. Each time I return to Canada, I always visit my friends that have passed well before their time. Several now rest with soldiers who fought wars in the 20th century.

I Found MCPL Jeff Walsh from 3 PPCLI (killed in Afghanistan Aug 2006), swept the grass clippings off his marker, tidied up his numerous flowers, and straightened up his small Cdn flag.

I never knew him, I thanked him for his service, and moved on.

There was a connection with him though, as I had a tour in the provincial 'Leg' bldg the day before, by a very good friend of Jeff's Dad. He had mentioned that Jeff had lost his life in Afghanistan. Upon returning to the cemetery I noticed a marker next to him. It was his father, a former Mountie. The death date yet to be filled, but a spot reserved in waiting by a loving Dad who mourns his son, who one day will be interred next to him. Thats truly love between a Dad and his Son, and really hit home with me today.

I think I will have a quiet one tonight.

Another tragedy, another life gone.

RIP Jeff.


OWDU


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Aug 2008)

Sitting among a whole lot of boxes.  Packers finish up today and then loaded tomorrow.  Good bye Toronto.....Hello Edmonton.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Aug 2008)

Just woke up.


 :-\
-Dead


----------



## muffin (20 Aug 2008)

Creating the Fall 2008 DCS course offerings and Fall 2008 OPME sections ... so that they can run in a few weeks


----------



## newmet (21 Aug 2008)

Recovering from a root canal  :crybaby:


----------



## Cat (21 Aug 2008)

Watching NCIS and reloading my IPod so I can have better music for my evening workouts.

yup, I'm that bored


----------



## Snafu-Bar (21 Aug 2008)

Enjoying NCIS myself and a nice cold beer.

 LoL The Palmer scene was good for a chuckle.


----------



## Cat (21 Aug 2008)

oh, beer, good call now if only the fridge delivered....lol


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Aug 2008)

Just talked to my dad, who is sending me a new knife sharpener 

and I'm soon going to go watch some television.


-Deadpan


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Aug 2008)

Waiting for the laundry to dry and watching Timeline.  Yeah, I know, Paul Walker sucks but Gerard Butler's in it and that more than makes up for the crappy acting.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Aug 2008)

Watching The Shining on Showcase, and getting my hiking stuff ready for another weekend. 

During all of this, my thoughts are with the family and friends of Sgt Harry Bishop, Sgt. Shawn Eades, Cpl. Dustin Roy Robert Joseph Wasden and Sapper Stephan John Stock.  

RIP


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2008)

Reading the June issue of JED.........


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Aug 2008)

Cursing myself for locking my keys in my room... :rage:   Only to have the MP's have to go (the call came in as I was filling out the sheet of shame at the MP shack) and inspect some fool who was blocking a gate on the other side of the base.

Total time wasted 1 hour.

I guess I could have climbed in through the window, that might of gotten the MP's here sooner.

Oh and in Comox when you lock your key in the room they give you a spiffy dog tag style chain to put your key on.    ;D


----------



## aesop081 (21 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Cursing myself for locking my keys in my room... :rage:   Only to have the MP's have to go (the call came in as I was filling out the sheet of shame at the MP shack) and inspect some fool who was blocking a gate on the other side of the base.
> 
> Total time wasted 1 hour.
> 
> ...



 :rofl:

Just what you needed after today eh ?

Dont worry, i will make sure this sticks with you for a while  >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Aug 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Cursing myself for locking my keys in my room... :rage:   Only to have the MP's have to go (the call came in as I was filling out the sheet of shame at the MP shack) and inspect some fool who was blocking a gate on the other side of the base.
> 
> Total time wasted 1 hour.
> 
> ...



See now I can make this easy for you...just request a change from MP to MH, then when you are here for OTU and staying in the Block, when you lock yourself out, the Duty Dink can simply let you in when you knock on his door...all you have to do is that small change to MH.  Its all good!


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> See now I can make this easy for you...just request a change from MP to MH, then when you are here for OTU and staying in the Block, when you lock yourself out, the Duty Dink can simply let you in when you knock on his door...all you have to do is that small change to MH.  Its all good!



and all YOU have to do is pass BAC...........


----------



## Sub_Guy (22 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> Just what you needed after today eh ?
> 
> Dont worry, i will make sure this sticks with you for a while  >



It gets better.  The reason why I was leaving my room was so I could head out and buy a toothbrush/toothpaste, I realized when I got to the hangar this morning that I left them in the bathroom.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Aug 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> and all YOU have to do is pass BAC...........



This is true.   ;D


----------



## brihard (22 Aug 2008)

Bashing my head against a wall, waiting to get out of Pet.  ;D


----------



## Cat (22 Aug 2008)

Chatting on msn and debating what to wear to the farewell picnic for the guys from my dad's regiment who are leaveing for the Sandbox soon


----------



## BernDawg (23 Aug 2008)

Parked in a hotel in Yellowknife on a connnection stop-over on my way to Resolute... Chilly days ahead.  ;D


----------



## Colin Parkinson (24 Aug 2008)

I have one kid on my lap and the new baby waking up, I left the ships to get away from shift work, then I became a parent, shift work with no overtime, no union and no labour code and my wife is my boss.....


----------



## Kat Stevens (24 Aug 2008)

Cheer up, only 30 or so more years of losing sleep over your kids to go!


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Aug 2008)

Well, flew home yesterday, now up early - 0345h, to work today - sucks.


----------



## Blakey (24 Aug 2008)

Listening to some Neil Young, counting down the days.


----------



## BernDawg (24 Aug 2008)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> Parked in a hotel in Yellowknife on a connnection stop-over on my way to Resolute... Chilly days ahead.  ;D


Parked in a hotel in Resolute waiting for my baggage to arrive on Wed cause it didn't have priority on the flight from Yellowknife on Sat.  We can't even buy replacement stuff cause there isn't anything at the only Co-Op store in town.  It's times like these that I truly appreciate that life is an adventure.  Maybe when our stuff does get here we can get something done.


----------



## BernDawg (25 Aug 2008)

Sitting in the Narwhal Inn in Resolute wondering how we even accomplished anything today but we did, and trying to figure out just what we will get done tomorrow with what we've managed to beg, borrow or steal (we don't do that anymore)


----------



## BernDawg (26 Aug 2008)

Parked in the Narwhal in Resolute, in my boxers digesting the news that our baggage won't be here till Thurs now because it never made the flight to Iqaluit and we have to wait for the following flight.....  >  BTW I'm in my boxers cause my limited wardrobe is in the wash.  At least there's that.  Clean clothes that is.


----------



## Kaleigh72 (27 Aug 2008)

Watching the Fifth Estate.  Life + Death in Kandahar.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Aug 2008)

Happy members of the Zen Force,

Greetings from Gallipoli Barracks!

OWDU is stuck in the duty room as DO. Hard to comprehend that less than a week ago I was back in dear ole Saskatchewan, rednecking, swilling and shooting. That was such fun to unwind with a Pilsner in hand . A land of radar detectors, speeding, and much lawless fun.

As the McClean brothers once said... ah, bitter reality.

Meanwhile after a regimental rugby match this arvo ( it went into OT  ) , I can hear the base from the speakers 'thumping' (ACDC) in our outdoor boozer, and the lads are howling into a late August winter's evening.

Hope no one steps on their dick tonight, I want and DEMAND a quiet tour. Meanwhile some of the Lads have headed down to the Normanby (google Normanby Brisbane) Hotel, so something wicked this way does cometh, its a problem for drunken soldiers vs drunken civvy males.

Happy days from OWDU


----------



## gt102 (28 Aug 2008)

Working.... bwaah!


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Aug 2008)

Taking over the world.

Uh, going to go play Guitar Hero, yeah, thats it... 


-Deadpan


----------



## muffin (28 Aug 2008)

STILL setting up OPME courses for Fall.... it's never going to end!!! hahaa.........  :blotto:


----------



## armyvern (28 Aug 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> STILL setting up OPME courses for Fall.... it's never going to end!!! hahaa.........  :blotto:



Well, I did get *5* email notifications yesterday afternoon that "you've been enrolled in DND Learn."

I was thinking ... Muffin must need a break, or a beer, or BOTH!!

 ;D


----------



## aesop081 (28 Aug 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> STILL setting up OPME courses for Fall.... it's never going to end!!! hahaa.........  :blotto:



Did i mention i am done those....... ;D


----------



## MARS (28 Aug 2008)

In St.John's, NL...best man for my best friend's wedding...rehearsal in an hour...best..time..ever

man...I gotta sober up before Saturday....

MARS

[tr][td]


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Aug 2008)

MARS said:
			
		

> In St.John's, NL



Woot woot woot woot ;D


-Deadpan


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Aug 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Well, I did get *5* email notifications yesterday afternoon that "you've been enrolled in DND Learn."
> 
> I was thinking ... Muffin must need a break, or a beer, or BOTH!!
> 
> ;D



I must not be that popular AV...I only got 2  ;D


----------



## muffin (29 Aug 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I must not be that popular AV...I only got 2  ;D



HAHA ... I am not done the imports yet folks... they will be done today though. All internet courses are done - just finishing the onsite ones. All should be done this morning... assuming I get off this site and get my ass to work  hahah


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Aug 2008)

Eating an apple with peanutbutter 


-Dead


----------



## Jorkapp (29 Aug 2008)

Sitting on a train on my way to Guelph to get ready for the upcoming year.


----------



## manhole (29 Aug 2008)

getting ready to go to the lake to spend some quality time with friends! ;D


----------



## gt102 (29 Aug 2008)

Work.. yet again!

 :-X


----------



## Cat (29 Aug 2008)

I`m working (kinda) at my new tasking. Tasking the PAT/PAR Coy at CFLRS. I now have an office all to myself...at least until Tuesday.


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Aug 2008)

Heading off for two weeks leave in about 20 minutes!!!


----------



## CountDC (29 Aug 2008)

waiting for the dang blasted cleaner that seems to know everytime I need it to finish cleaning the heads so I can get changed and go home.


----------



## leroi (4 Sep 2008)

Welcoming 18,000 students back to the U of Gee  Guelph campus!!

Good Luck to all new and returning ROTP students! 

(Classes start today.)


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Sep 2008)

About to go for a run and stare help welcome some of the students back..... >


----------



## leroi (4 Sep 2008)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> About to go for a run and stare help welcome some of the students back..... >



Bruce, I saw a T-shirt you might like to wear while running today. It reads: "Please Tell Your Breasts to Stop Staring At My Eyes." >
Maybe Mike can get it made for swag with the Army.ca logo applied. 

(Insider info: The U of G female to male ratio is 60/40.)


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Sep 2008)

Just home from school, and pissed that I now have 5 courses, when I was only suppose to have 3. 


Guess I can't finish by March.... :


-Deadpan


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Sep 2008)

In the words of Nelson Muntz


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> In the words of Nelson Muntz


Hey don't laugh. If I would have been done by March, I would have been a young Sapper soon after 


-Dead


----------



## abo (4 Sep 2008)

Sitting in a computer lab: boooooored! Man I hope the recruitment center calls me today!


----------



## muffin (5 Sep 2008)

Fixing Vern's OPME registration  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Sep 2008)

Just got up. School at in about 2 1/2 hours.


-Dead


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Sep 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> Fixing Vern's OPME registration  ;D


Let me guess, she spelled it MOPE.


----------



## NL_engineer (5 Sep 2008)

Sitting around after PT;  Drinking coffee and watching the news  ;D

Fot the next 15 min anyway, then its back to work


----------



## aussiechangover (5 Sep 2008)

Just finished installing 3 GPS cables in a Badger took me over 4hrs. glad i can't do anything else till they put it back together.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Sep 2008)

As long as you were contorting around in there, you should have done the crew a solid and signed off the fire extinguisher bottles....   >


----------



## George Wallace (5 Sep 2008)

Just reading some of the comments on Rabble.ca .........sorry, The Globe and Mail article Inside the Taliban's deadly ambush.


Where do all these Wackos come from?


----------



## Old Sweat (5 Sep 2008)

Dang you, George. You piqued my curiousity, so despite my better judgement I started reading the comments. Lesson learned; trust my judgement next time.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (5 Sep 2008)

Unpacking.   It really sucks.   :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:

Been a week in Edmonton(Lancaster Park).  Haven't really ventured too far, but almost every light pole, fencepost, tree and many other things have a yellow ribbon on them.  It looks really good.  A good welcome home to some of the troops that are returning.  
Glad they have made it home.  
Best of luck to all of our returning troops.  
Thank you, Robin


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Sep 2008)

Saturday monring 0925, its sunny out and a great spring day, so just chilling out after a crap week at work, in fact the worst week back since my return from Iraq last year. Sqn politics and pedantic mind games were on the menu, and will continue to be until I leave the Unit in January. 4 months 11 days to go.

OWDU


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Saturday monring 0925, its sunny out and a great spring day, so just chilling out after a crap week at work, in fact the worst week back since my return from Iraq last year. Sqn politics and pedantic mind games were on the menu, and will continue to be until I leave the Unit in January. 4 months 11 days to go.
> 
> OWDU



Pulling pin?


----------



## lyned (5 Sep 2008)

Having a couple of my homebrewed beers, still searching for a good non-live massed pipes and drums version of Scotland the Brave, sent an e-mail off to the boy in 'Ghan  (1 PPCLI, B Coy, 6 Platoon), hoping the next (last) couple of weeks of his second tour will be safe ones.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Sep 2008)

Have not decided, posted yes, 8/9 RAR maybe, 1 FD RAA maybe, MAS BNE maybe, or leave the regular FT side, and go PT, just not sure. I do have a huge mortgage to keep feeding, so I need my income to just to make ends meat, so retire no, contract myself to Defence thru a local engineering mob sounds luring.

Medical issues with my knee which was injured in Baghdad are a big issue. Did a forced march yesterday, and my knee is still feeling it. Methinks my days are in fact numbered.

Idealy to stay in to Mar 2010 for my ADFLSM, then they can pound salt.

I do look forward to being called MR.

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2008)

Starting to regret the wings with the "DEATH" sauce on them at BubbaJoe's (the old Peel Pub) on Spring Garden today at a send off for one of the boys.  Seriously, the sauce is named "DEATH" and you have to sign a waiver before they will serve it to you.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Sep 2008)

Sounds like the Insanity Wings at Jungle Jim's. Sign a contract then they bring the wings and sauce separately


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Sounds like the Insanity Wings at Jungle Jim's



These were the 2nd hottest wings I've ever had, but still didn't come close to the ones I had ordered in while staying at the Bond Place (does it still exist?) in Toronto close to the Eaton Center.  I ended up curled up in a ball on the floor in pain, with  my then GF laughing at me.

Good times!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Sep 2008)

Today is another typical grey, rainy windy day here in Halifax, more so with Hannah making her way thru the Martimes.  Soon heading to the gym for some cardio and weights, followed by some reading for the OPME I am working on now.  I am expecting the weather to be great next weekend, as it is my weekend for Duty Tech.   ^-^


----------



## BinRat55 (7 Sep 2008)

A miserable Sunday here on the rock as well. My wife is making cabbage rolls and i'm gagging at the kitchen table with the smell... thank God for wireless!!


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2008)

Right now, getting down and dirty into Convoy Ops and Dumping ... MLPs, TPs, syllabus, lesson plans ...

Arghhhhhhhhhhh. It's times like these, I wish I was with the PretC folks hanging around outside the window... NOT!!!  >


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Sep 2008)

Dying with the flu 


-Deadpan


----------



## Snafu-Bar (9 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Dying with the flu
> 
> 
> -Deadpan



 2 shots of brandy will get you over the hump.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> 2 shots of brandy will get you over the hump.


Heh, I can't even keep down juice, let alone brandy.


-Deadpan


----------



## emmiee (9 Sep 2008)

Recovering from the Achillies tendon surgery I had on Wednesday, percocet is my new best friend !  I had a procedure called FHL transfer surgery. Anyone interested in seeing what the surgery is can go to the following website. They have pictures too.  http://www.thefootandankleclinic.com/article213section12.htm

cheers

Emmie


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Sep 2008)

Getting some supper and getting ready for work.


----------



## armyvern (9 Sep 2008)

Getting ready to go for a spin ... in the air.

 >

G2G ... you snooze, you lose buddy!!  8)


----------



## Kruggle (9 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Dying with the flu
> 
> 
> -Deadpan



Get well soon!


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Sep 2008)

Curent DTG is 101940SSep08

About to have a nice soaking hot bath here on a cool clear spring night in the tropics.

My two Siamese cats will be watching!!!

Scarey thought ;D


----------



## S.Stewart (10 Sep 2008)

Recovering from my night out, although I should be finishing off my Geological Report, but I have a feeling that is going to take a back seat today, as I just can not be bothered with the effort.


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

Writing up the LP's, ECs, and PCs for Convoy Ops. What fun! Beers tonight - I can feel them going downrange already!!  8)


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Writing up the LP's, ECs, and PCs for Convoy Ops. What fun! Beers tonight - I can feel them going downrange already!!  8)



Just out of curiousity, are there any Armour Corps 'Advisors' there?

I ask, as I can see a large "Bun Fight" starting up as soon as an Armour Troop gets tasked with a Convoy Escort, and some idiot tries to tell the Troop Leader that he "is Not the Convoy Commander".


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Just out of curiousity, are there any Armour Corps 'Advisors' there?
> 
> I ask, as I can see a large "Bun Fight" starting up as soon as an Armour Troop gets tasked with a Convoy Escort, and some idiot tries to tell the Troop Leader that he "is Not the Convoy Commander".



Dude, 

This is the Log Officer Phase IV course we're putting together... just for beginners. It's already IN my LP that they will not be Convoy Commanders. This isn't a Convoy Operations Course.

It's also already included in my draft TPs (& in the MLP, LP, syllabus) for "Escorted Convoy" (they are doing "unescorted" as well) that: 

"*Conduct of escorted convoys will require a trained escort to conduct effectively. Escorts, by definition, are combat arms and thus conduct of an escorted convoy is a combined arms operation. It is beyond the scope of this course to instruct Escorted Convoy Drills. This is a training limitation."*

They're just learning the basics of the _Logistical_ responsibilities and functions here ... when they get out of school and into the real world ... they'll be getting into the nitty-gritty. IE: attending at some point in time the Convoy Operations Course.

Now ... onto the drills ...  :-\


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2008)

Circle the wagons?  ;D


----------



## BinRat55 (10 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> This is the Log Officer Phase IV course we're putting together... just for beginners. It's already IN my LP that they will not be Convoy Commanders. This isn't a Convoy Operations Course....Now ... onto the drills ...  :-\



Awesome - finally, some good direction from the RIGHT people!!!

Vern - I was asked to teach the 6A's in March...


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Vern - I was asked to teach the 6A's in March...



I hope that you just said "no!"... No, really, in all seriousness ... I just came back from their classroom - after placing my Timmies order - I know their schedule ...  8)

BTW, the new QL6 is essentially a SM(f) course repeat (today they're doing MiMs reports); and I do believe that you've already had the pleasure of attending that course in Gatineau at the lovely Canada School of Public Service no?


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Circle the wagons?  ;D



 >

I am now looking for a pic which is descriptive of your suggestion to include into one of my lesson plans (on the PPT of course) as a "What is your immediate action upon Action on Drill"?? Do NOT say: circle the wagons and unhook lassos from chaps.  

You just know that I have to get a chaps joke into at least one of my lesson plans.  8)


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2008)

Hows this one Vern  ;D >


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hows this one Vern  ;D >




You shouldn't be playing with your toys at work.      ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2008)

Hey GW I'm back to being a Class A bum so I'm allowed to play with them  ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hows this one Vern  ;D >



Consider it incorporated ... 

A fine example of how convoy doctrine has advanced over the years (that'll be my "official" reason for tossing it in there)!!  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (10 Sep 2008)

Thought you would like that one Vern  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Hey GW I'm back to being a Class A bum so I'm allowed to play with them  ;D



 ;D

Just looking at abbreviating your name in a reply, but decided against calling you "NS".

Guess you can't find appropriate abbreviations for all names on the site.

 ;D


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> ;D
> 
> Just looking at abbreviating your name in a reply, but decided against calling you "NS".
> 
> ...



Nfld Sookie works for me -- for him.  >


----------



## BinRat55 (10 Sep 2008)

How about Sap?


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nfld Sookie works for me -- for him.  >



Is that like a pet name?   >


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Is that like a pet name?   >



Ask him ...


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ask him ...



But.....he's bigger than me......


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> But.....he's bigger than me......



I'm bigger than you both -- so??

 8)


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Sep 2008)

What am I doing? Just had my first World History class, and I'm still very sick. Anyone want egg's a la forehead?


-Deadpan


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Sep 2008)

Still unpacking from the move.....will it ever end?   :crybaby:  :crybaby:

And...on a better note....tonight soldiers are returning to Edmonton garrison from Afghanistan and my daughters and I are going up to 'surprise' welcome home my friend, Ashley.  She answered a letter to 'Any Canadian Soldier' I sent out and we have become friends over letters and emails.  The problem is I have never met her and don't know what she looks like.  And....since everyone is in the same uniform...I forsee this being a little problematic.  Oh well, what can ya do?  We will hope for the best.


----------



## armyvern (10 Sep 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Still unpacking from the move.....will it ever end?   :crybaby:  :crybaby:
> 
> And...on a better note....tonight soldiers are returning to Edmonton garrison from Afghanistan and my daughters and I are going up to 'surprise' welcome home my friend, Ashley.  She answered a letter to 'Any Canadian Soldier' I sent out and we have become friends over letters and emails.  The problem is I have never met her and don't know what she looks like.  And....since everyone is in the same uniform...I forsee this being a little problematic.  Oh well, what can ya do?  We will hope for the best.



Make a big sign to hold up ...


----------



## aesop081 (10 Sep 2008)

I just farted......

T'was the most productive part of my day.......and the only one that made any sort of sense


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I just farted......
> 
> T'was the most productive part of my day.......and the only one that made any sort of sense



At least you did something productive.

Rear party for me 

I HATE REAR PARTY!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Make a big sign to hold up ...



That was the plan, hopefully she'll see us.  Will let you know how it goes.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (10 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I just farted......
> 
> T'was the most productive part of my day.......and the only one that made any sort of sense



Boys....and their bodily functions....and so proud of them!   
Thanks for sharing that gem of information.
This is me shaking my head and laughing. ;D


----------



## aesop081 (10 Sep 2008)

Well...the thread is "what are you doing right now ?"

I was just being honest......


----------



## observor 69 (10 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well...the thread is "what are you doing right now ?"
> 
> I was just being honest...



Honest......Steer clear of politics.   ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> Well...the thread is "what are you doing *right now * ?"
> 
> I was just being honest......



Should it not have been _I am farting_ then? As you pointed out, the thread is in the present. Not "What were you doing twelve seconds ago?"  
Honestly..   

Myself, I *am* sit*ting* at the computer *right now*, after just returning home from work.


Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Sep 2008)

Right now, I'm no longer sick, but am about to roam the house with my nephews toy guns to get zombies.


Okay, maybe I still have a bit of a fever...


-Deadpan


----------



## Pea (11 Sep 2008)

Trying to think of every excuse in the book not to continue studying for my last topic exam on Friday! I just don't seem to be absorbing any more info tonight. After Friday all that is left are my final exams in 2 weeks! I can't believe this course is actually coming to an end!!!  ;D


----------



## TCBF (13 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm no longer sick, but am about to roam the house with my nephews toy guns to get zombies.
> Okay, maybe I still have a bit of a fever...
> -Deadpan



- Good grief man, what if you run into a real zombie?  Ditch the toys...


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Sep 2008)

TCBF said:
			
		

> - Good grief man, what if you run into a real zombie?  Ditch the toys...


That's why I have melee weapons, and some fun rifles and shotties at my brothers house ;D


-Deadpan


----------



## blacktriangle (13 Sep 2008)

I'm exploring the wonderful world of online dating.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Sep 2008)

Sunday night in a springtime tropical paradise on Bribie Island.

Today was at Woorim Beach on the Coral Sea side of the island, had a burger bought at The Lakes Take Away on Banksia Beach, went to at White Patch at Pummice Stone Passage, to shark it back with a gatorade. A bit windy, but 25C, not a cloud in the tropical sky,

Tonight's normal evening routine. Had a swim. then bathed, shaved head and face  8) , listened to some good music (Hinder), fed cats (who are lounging on my bed right now), ironed tomorrow's uniform, fed decently, with ice cream for dessert, now awaiting the time to hit the rack for an 0500 start tomorrow morning.

Meanwhile back in dear ole Canada, its early early Sunday autumn morning.

As of tomorrow, only 4 more sleeps til the wknd ( crap - I got a duty on Saturday 20 Sep    )


OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Sep 2008)

I don't have a springtime tropical paradise like OWDU...

It is another grey Sunday in Halifax, the kind of day you can tell fall is just around the corner.  The early morning spent polishing boots, doing laundry and the like.  

I'd rather be on some inland hike but this weekend is my duty weekend; as we are 1 in 5 for duty weeks, I won't have duty again until  the end of Oct, which frees up what are normally the really good fall weekend for hikings, when the breeze is cool, the sun is still warm and the leaves are changing color.  Its already pretty chilly here in Warrior in the mornings and the email came out last week saying the heat would be turned on sometime between 08-22 Oct.  The summer is fast making its withdrawl.

Heading to the gym for cardio, an afternoon spent on OPME stuff, back to the gym for weights before supper, and more OPME stuff until this evening, which will be spent watching the tube.

Nothing to exciting but things could be worse...


----------



## WrenchBender (14 Sep 2008)

It's a beautiful sunny Sunday morning here in Calgary. Here I sit at my computer making a to do list of things I need to get done in order to release from the CF and accept a position in KAF (contractor). Some much stuff to do, so little time.
Have to shine my boots and iron a shirt for Pte Horn's funeral tomorrow.  

WrenchBender


----------



## tango22a (14 Sep 2008)

I have been feeling kind of full about the face so I figured that was about time to go in and commune with the old porcelain God....I was right ..IT Did fall out!!!


Sorry Folks .... ARMY VERN suggested that I do this!!


Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2008)

And here I am having such a relaxing day ...

whilst typing on the site while having my leg cranked up onto the desk so that I can simultaneously paint my toenails (burgundy - if any of you are wondering) and place hexs on tango22a. Multi-tasking at it's best.


----------



## George Wallace (14 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And here I am having such a relaxing day ...
> 
> whilst typing on the site while having my leg cranked up onto the desk so that I can simultaneously paint my toenails (burgundy - if any of you are wondering) and place hexs on tango22a. Multi-tasking at it's best.




OK Princess!      >


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Sep 2008)

I'm nursing a sick munchkin today. One week back in school and whammo! Happens every September.  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (14 Sep 2008)

Recovering from a CoC/Retirment party last night


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK Princess!      >



Geez, I think you may have met me once or twice.  8)


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2008)

Getting ready to fly to Vancouver to do recruit medicals for a week - I'll reserve further comment for now.

MM


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Getting ready to fly to Vancouver to do recruit medicals for a week - I'll reserve further comment for now.
> 
> MM



Hope the coughing goes well for you.  >


----------



## TN2IC (14 Sep 2008)

Right now ... I'm driving the dog nuts. I keep popping around the corner saying "You a crazy mother fu******??" in different voices. And he just ran off and face plant right into the wall. 


And I wanted to name him Killer...    Stupid Dozer... go chase your tail.  :rofl:


----------



## armyvern (14 Sep 2008)

Sgt  Schultz said:
			
		

> I keep popping around the corner saying "You a crazy mother fu******???" in different voices.



Ummmm,

Note to you that the dog just sent me:

"Who's the crazy one?"  ???


----------



## TN2IC (14 Sep 2008)

I don't know. He was running around in circles each time I said it. May be he was trying to get crunk with it? Lil Jon / Ice Cube style.. 




*MIKE JONES!*


----------



## medicineman (14 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Hope the coughing goes well for you.  >



Hmmm - don't really have to do that these days unless absolutely indicated.  Still having flashbacks from my initial dive/first 40 year + medical.

MM


----------



## HItorMiss (15 Sep 2008)

Sitting on my couch bleeding from my mouth, thanks to having a bone spur removed from my jaw.....YAY me


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Sep 2008)

Going to go have supper. Mmmmm....moose ;D


-Deadpan


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Sep 2008)

Drinking Scotch while wishing I didn't work tomorrow. 
There's a fair/exhibition right across the street from work, and even though it's only open on the weekend (last and next), the carnies are living there in their mobile homes. If I didn't know better, I'd swear somebody told them that donuts are caviar.

Midget


----------



## S.Stewart (15 Sep 2008)

I am now, once again on crutches; thanks to Timbersports. Apparently running in steel toed workboots combined with uneven ground is not good for human bone structure. 

Busted my right leg where it fits into my ankle, have it tensored for now, as I don't want a cast, didn't bust the bone compleatly through, so I am hoping in a couple weeks to be back on it. I have a competition begining of Oct, and no way I am missing it.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Sep 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> I am now, once again on crutches; thanks to Timbersports. Apparently running in steel toed workboots combined with uneven ground is not good for human bone structure.
> 
> Busted my right leg where it fits into my ankle...



Oh no! Busted as in broken? Yikes!  


I'm still looking after Missy that has the flu here. The wind is pretty wild outside. I think we're getting the remnants of Ike.

P.S. Deadpan, I hope you weren't serious.  :-X


----------



## medicineman (15 Sep 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> I am now, once again on crutches; thanks to Timbersports. Apparently running in steel toed workboots combined with uneven ground is not good for human bone structure.
> 
> Busted my right leg where it fits into my ankle, have it tensored for now, as I don't want a cast, didn't bust the bone compleatly through, so I am hoping in a couple weeks to be back on it. I have a competition begining of Oct, and no way I am missing it.



And why did you go and do that?  Just remmber though - there is a fine line between hard and stupid.  Stay smart.

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Oh no! Busted as in broken? Yikes!
> 
> 
> I'm still looking after Missy that has the flu here. The wind is pretty wild outside. I think we're getting the remnants of Ike.
> ...



Don't like moose?  ;D


As for me doing some laundry and going to go get a XLG-DD


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Sep 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Don't like moose?  ;D



Sure I like them...alive and roaming the forest.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Sure I like them...alive and roaming the forest.



The best stew I ever had in my life was Jan '03, Adventure Training...we went to Marble Mountain for a week.  One of the MWOs was from Corner Brook; his sister and brother-in-law came over the 2nd night to the Chalet and made Nlfd moose-meat stew for our group...along with home-made dumplings.  

God I miss that week!


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Sep 2008)

0840 h Tuesday, off to the 6 RAR SGT's Mess for mandatory morning tea.

OWDU


----------



## Mike Baker (15 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> P.S. Deadpan, I hope you weren't serious.  :-X


More then serious, I love moose meat, cooked in just about anyway....





			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> The best stew I ever had in my life was Jan '03, Adventure Training...we went to Marble Mountain for a week.  One of the MWOs was from Corner Brook; his sister and brother-in-law came over the 2nd night to the Chalet and made Nlfd moose-meat stew for our group...along with home-made dumplings.
> 
> God I miss that week!


....especially that way!

Why not give it a try? Wild game does have a different taste to it, but you can add stuff to get rid of it if you don't like it. I personally don't mind it at all.

Cheers
Deadpan


----------



## Eye In The Sky (15 Sep 2008)

Back on the island...we used to shoot teal duck when the season opened.  The season for black/mallard opened later...2 weeks IIRC.  We'd then use the teal duck breast as stuffing in our blacks/mallards....yummy!

Then there was the goose/geese...another story!  At the same time...the wild cranberries would be good to go...and perfect for stuffing for either black/mallards OR a nice goose...

*sigh*  hungry now...


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Sep 2008)

As I just got my internet set up at home, I'm testing my new connection from lovely Petawawa as well as putting together furniture. Here's to the IR life! :cheers:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Sure I like them...alive and roaming the forest.



There's a bunch in the freezer here that was at one point in time alive and roaming the forest. Does that count?

Midget


----------



## S.Stewart (15 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Oh no! Busted as in broken? Yikes!



That's literally the meaning, it's broken, hopefully it's not going to keep me sidelined for too long.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> We'd then use the teal duck breast as stuffing in our blacks/mallards....yummy!





			
				uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> There's a bunch in the freezer here that was at one point in time alive and roaming the forest. Does that count?



 :-X


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Sep 2008)

Right now, I'm here at home, sick again, with a very very high fever.

I'm also in love with the new Army.ca shirt ;D

-Deadpan


----------



## aesop081 (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Sure I like them...alive and roaming the forest.



how do you feel about cows ?

or is it just the "cute" animals that get to live and roam the forest ?


Mr Denis Leary

What are you ?
I'm an otter
What do you do ?
I swim around and do stupid human tricks with my hands
You are free to go !


What are you ?
I'm a cow
F**k that you're a freakin handbag, now get on the truck !!


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> how do you feel about cows ?
> 
> or is it just the "cute" animals that get to live and roam the forest ?
> 
> ...



I used to have a tape of that Denis Leary show. 

I'm neither a vegetarian nor a member of PETA. I simply don't like certain types of meat and moose falls into that category. And yes, I have tried it. My father used to be an avid hunter.  :  :-X

But hey, if you guys are so keen on moose stew, you could be making the highways in New Brunswick a little safer for me to drive on, so have at 'er.


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Sep 2008)

Wed 0842 h.

Happily sitting at the desk doing troop admin, duties changes etc, and on here.


OWDU


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> ...I simply don't like certain types of meat and moose falls into that category. And yes, I have tried it. ...



~Whew~

_"Real girls eat meat." _ ArmyVern - 16 Sep 2008.  


(I detest moose too btw, and deer - but ostrich is YUMMY!!)


----------



## Snafu-Bar (16 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ~Whew~
> 
> _"Real girls eat meat." _ ArmyVern - 16 Sep 2008.
> 
> ...




 Been to south africa have you? I can back you up on the osterich, it's good stuff.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> but ostrich is YUMMY!!)


Umm, what?!

???
Deadpan


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Umm, what?!
> 
> ???
> Deadpan



Grow up son --- one day you'll experience life.  

Yes ... ostrich is delicious. Just so you know.


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2008)

Snafu-Bar said:
			
		

> Been to south africa have you? I can back you up on the osterich, it's good stuff.



Indeed. Had it many many times (as often as I could get it actually) in Namibia.

And while in the Golan, I'd frequently time my visits out to Posn 22 to coincide with days the AusBatt gents in that OP would be sparking up the coal fire barbie for Osterich. They cooked lots --- they knew I'd show for dinner. Thems the perks of working the ration depot and knowing what all the Posns, and "on-base" kitchens were eating that day - lots of choice I had.  8)


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Sep 2008)

Killing a fruit fly infestation....No not with those silly home remides like apple cider vinegar (though I do have that out as a secondary) But with good old fashion pesticide RAID flying insect killer though I do concede I I did the get the environmentally friendly stuff.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Killing a fruit fly infestation....No not with those silly home remides like apple cider vinegar (though I do have that out as a secondary) But with good old fashion pesticide RAID flying insect killer though I do concede I I did the get the environmentally friendly stuff.  ;D



I've just reported your post to PETA *and* the Green Party. Good luck with that.  >


----------



## Snafu-Bar (16 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Indeed. Had it many many times (as often as I could get it actually) in Namibia.
> 
> And while in the Golan, I'd frequently time my visits out to Posn 22 to coincide with days the AusBatt gents in that OP would be sparking up the coal fire barbie for Osterich. They cooked lots --- they knew I'd show for dinner. Thems the perks of working the ration depot and knowing what all the Posns, and "on-base" kitchens were eating that day - lots of choice I had.  8)



 I went to visit my brother in 93, he was having a Brai(BBQ) on the first weekend after i got there and threw a roll of it on the grill and didn't tell me what it was. I thought it was just pork sausages lol Was hooked after the first bite.

 cheers.


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> ~Whew~
> 
> _"Real girls eat meat." _ ArmyVern - 16 Sep 2008.
> 
> ...



Real girls who want to pass (and even get exempt) on their Expres tests eat meat! And lots of carbs, too. Food good...starvation bad. 

Never had ostrich, but I'll keep your recommendation in mind if I'm ever offered some.  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (16 Sep 2008)

Now, emu is a very fine, lean meat, and absolutely delicious in a good sauce.


----------



## medaid (16 Sep 2008)

Bah!!! Lamb I say! Lamb! Lamb is the meat of KINGS! Muahahahaha.


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Sep 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Now, emu is a very fine, lean meat, and absolutely delicious in a good sauce.



Yes it is!  Got to try some in Australia, along with crocodile and kangaroo!


----------



## armyvern (16 Sep 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Yes it is!  Got to try some in Australia, along with crocodile and kangaroo!



Yes, croc is good too (also in Namibia)!!

Lamb ... YUCK ... after eating way too much of it in Syria. But hey, I'd eat it again!  ;D


----------



## Pea (17 Sep 2008)

Relaxing after having passed 1 written, and 2 practical exams in the past 3 days. Two more weeks now until finals, and then it's 7 weeks of working on ambulance and I'm done this program!


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Sep 2008)

Firstly, tonight its flake 'n chips. Flake is shark. Its 1751 h here on a Wed night.

Ya, I'd go some salt water croc (totally yummy), had it, also water buffalo, to date the thickest juiciest steak I've ever had. Also had emu too (see my avitar, thats taken in my front yard), a very red meat. Experimented with roo hamburger mixed with beef as alone, its too lean and dries out too quick on the barbie.

Also if you try Aussie beef, it has a gamey taste, as they are manily not normally grain fed (except for export I do believe), they eat what is in the fields. Its quite nice actually.

OWDU


----------



## TacticalW (17 Sep 2008)

Just got back from a nice fast 5k run (for now staying on that distance, doing it daily and working on getting my mhp up before getting into my new running routine) after going to the gym for an hour and about to go through my usual push-ups and sit-ups/various ab excercises. Before that though on here and playing a fun game called Mount&Blade. 

All around bored for the most part  :blotto:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Sep 2008)

Tonight is my last night on duty  , spending it in the Block watching UFC Fight Night on Spike TV followed by the 1st episode of TUF.


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Sep 2008)

Just finsihed another meeting with the RASM, about OJTs and the TTMO, etc. All RAEME related gobelty-gook.

Regimental Dining In tonight, our first big feed since Iraq, so it will be full on. Pics to fol!

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (17 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Just finsihed another meeting with the RASM, about OJTs and the TTMO, etc. All RAEME related gobelty-gook.
> 
> *Regimental Dining In tonight, our first big feed since Iraq, so it will be full on*. Pics to fol!
> 
> OWDU



OWDU

Are you going to include the numbers of extras that are given out as well??    >


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Sep 2008)

Ha, it will be a night of too much to ear, drink, a game or three of pokie chest, and vomiting to follow, all in the traditions of a Lighthorseman. The whole Regiment is in party mode.

Me, I'll use my head, I have a 70km journey afterwards, so only a few port for me. I have a 0900 h start tomorrow, so thats not too bad.

Cheers mate.

OWDU


----------



## medaid (18 Sep 2008)

Playing with my Toughbook and thinking about all the evil ways I can go about making this thing dangerous  muhahahahaha....


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Sep 2008)

Watched the start of the Ironman at 0400 and then came into work to kill time before PT.

To those doing/done the Ironman   It is certainly above my current capabilities.


----------



## manhole (18 Sep 2008)

just finished bottling a batch of wine!   ;D


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Sep 2008)

I am frustrated. :akimbo: :rocket: :mg:.....grrrrrr  
Is it just me, or is driving in Edmonton a nightmare?  I thought Toronto was bad, it ain't got nothing on Edmonton. Now I know why they all drive big f*** off trucks, so they can do U-turns through all the friggin' construction. 
And then to boot, when I get to Sears, the guy parked next to me is shooting up something into his arm.  
Man, I think I LOVE Edmonton!!!!!!!
That was heavy with the sarcasm!
Okay, thanks for the venting...I feel better now....


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Sep 2008)

Me, just another survivor of last night's Regimental Dining In Night. Censored pics to follow  ;D

Its a ghost town here at the Unit today, plenty 'o long faces, many quiet, a few scraped up faces from a game of 'pokie chest' which went too far. The Duty List is growing for time in the naughty chair is overbooked.

TGIF, but I have a duty tomorrow (previosuly selected).

I am over it.

OWDU


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Sep 2008)

I'm still very very sick.


Deadpan


EDIT: And now I'm getting ready to go to the Doctor. Damn I hate the quacks, but I don't like being this sick :-X


----------



## BinRat55 (19 Sep 2008)

Recovering from yesterday's 7.5 K run, 2 hour Town Hall with Commander 1 CAD and the mess dinner from hell last night!! PS - If anybody finds my shoe, could they please return it soon - I need it again next week.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Recovering from yesterday's 7.5 K run, 2 hour Town Hall with Commander 1 CAD and the mess dinner from hell last night!! PS - If anybody finds my shoe, could they please return it soon - I need it again next week.



So, you can lose it again in a week or cuz you actually want to wear both at the same time?   ;D


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> If anybody finds my shoe, could they please return it soon - I need it again next week.



You learned well.

Was there a big muddy road in your vicinity when you lost this? Were you attempting a re-enactment of my fall?


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Was there a big muddy road in your vicinity when you lost this? Were you attempting a re-enactment of my fall?



 :rofl:

I would've PAID to see that!! Vern, promise me you'll still be there next year when I get there - we gotta make Gerry Moore proud!!


----------



## BinRat55 (20 Sep 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> So, you can lose it again in a week or cuz you actually want to wear both at the same time?   ;D



To wear both at the same time WOULD be nice, but with my luck i'll probably lose the other one... I came back from a mess dinner once in a mad panic 'cause I thought i'd lost my beret!!


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> I would've PAID to see that!! Vern, promise me you'll still be there next year when I get there - we gotta make Gerry Moore proud!!



By next summer, I'll have been posted back here from Det Charlottetown for 22 months ... I make no promises - it seems to me that that longest anyone can put up with my antics is about 24 months judging by my posting history.  >


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Sep 2008)

You don't have antics do you Vern.  Here I thought that you were the shining example that everyone was supposed to aspire to be.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> You don't have antics do you Vern.  Here I thought that you were the shining example that everyone was supposed to aspire to be.



Your thoughts are correct.

 ;D


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Sep 2008)

My thought probably couldn't be posted here as the generally start WTF, shake your f***ing head and then go down hill rapidly based on the stupidity of the people I have to deal with.  Sigs people, as a general rule, are idiots.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> My thought probably couldn't be posted here as the generally start WTF, shake your f***ing head and then go down hill rapidly based on the stupidity of the people I have to deal with.  Sigs people, as a general rule, are idiots.



Geez, you need to come back here too ... for more beer.

I was kidnapped last night and held captive (ie: forced to drink beer) by a couple of members of this site.

I hope they had fun at the 20/20 afterwards because if they thought they had a hope in hell of convincing me to go there with them ... they should have force-fed me ... just one more beer.

 >


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Sep 2008)

Be back up on Wednesday for a support weapons shoot.  The troops don't arrive till Friday so I might have some free time.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Be back up on Wednesday for a support weapons shoot.  The troops don't arrive till Friday so I might have some free time.



Don't forget your BEW!!  >


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Sep 2008)

I am watching Vern post another post here


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> I am watching Vern post another post here



Because you have secret powers.  

You should jump in the vehicle and hitch a ride with him ...

Surely - I must be worth taking a couple of days off for!!  >


----------



## Old and Tired (20 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Don't forget your BEW!!  >



Thanks for the reminder.  Two in fact, one to bring the BEW and two, most Sigs are idiots as can be atested as to how my other pair got destroyed. :-[


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reminder.  Two in fact, one to bring the BEW and two, most Sigs are idiots as can be atested as to how my other pair got destroyed. :-[



I can attest to the fact that they were replaced.  ;D

See you at lunch!


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (20 Sep 2008)

Shhhh you're not suppose to tell anyone about those....

Actuallly may be up that way next month stand by this channel lol.


----------



## armyvern (20 Sep 2008)

Ex-Dragoon said:
			
		

> Shhhh you're not suppose to tell anyone about those....
> 
> Actuallly may be up that way next month stand by this channel lol.



"Waiting, over ..."


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Sep 2008)

Another sleepless night ( I think I've had about 6-7 solid sleeps since my return from Iraq last year), been up for a couple hours, now 0517h on a Sunday morning, still on duty, but on call at home. Soon to get dressed up and head back into Brisbane, back to the Unit for an HO/TO with the oncoming DO. Then the rest of the weekend is MINE!

Cheers,

OWDU

EDITed for spelling, and now out the door!


----------



## Celticgirl (20 Sep 2008)

I'm sitting here wondering how my "large with double milk" translated into "large with double cream and sugar" for the Timmie's drive-thru workers. They don't speak-a my language some days.  :


----------



## Cat (20 Sep 2008)

checking to make sure my computer actually works again before I go back to St. Jean.

One more week of use hopefully...and then back to platoon....I hate that St.Jean hasn't had an english platoon start in over a month, and my staff wouldn't send me to Borden to start course there....

yay for hurry up and wait mentallity.


----------



## George Wallace (20 Sep 2008)

Waiting for FLASH GORDON to premier........


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Sep 2008)

I'm in love with my new laptop.

;D
Deadpan


----------



## Kat Stevens (20 Sep 2008)

There are these wonderful creatures in the outside world known as "girls".  Maybe you should try talking to one of them instead.



			
				Deadpan said:
			
		

> I'm in love with my new laptop.
> 
> ;D
> Deadpan


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Sep 2008)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> There are these wonderful creatures in the outside world known as "girls".  Maybe you should try talking to one of them instead.


Oh don't get me wrong, I do. But, since I'm sick, I have to improvise.


Deadpan


----------



## Drummy (20 Sep 2008)

Wondering why the "Time Wasted" page is showing me as:

 Birthday      1938-10-02 (70 Years, 6 Days, 17 Hours, 56 Minutes ago)

I will not be 70 for another 12 days. At this stage of the game, those 12 days could make all the difference in the world     ;D

Drummy


----------



## aesop081 (20 Sep 2008)

Cat said:
			
		

> and my staff wouldn't send me to Borden to start course there....



Your staff gets their orders just like you do.


----------



## Cat (20 Sep 2008)

lol, they sent me on leave(recommended it, I didn't ask for it)  and didn't remember to call and notify me that it was an option. only remembered after I came back. Happened to another candidate too, same situation. It's just really frustrating.


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Geez, you need to come back here too ... for more beer.
> 
> I was kidnapped last night and held captive (ie: forced to drink beer) by a couple of members of this site.
> 
> ...




Well Vern, you should have posted that a few days in advanced, or told me  :  I would have joined in


----------



## armyvern (21 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Well Vern, you should have posted that a few days in advanced, or told me  :  I would have joined in



I didn't know!!

Really - I am innocent.

I was there drinking my usual rum&cokes with the usual riffraff suspects ... and was just about to head home when ...

Bingo ... there came Big Foot and planted himself next to me on the patio for a smoke. He then "outted" another site member who was sitting inside. Then, I ended up sitting with them and ordering food (guess what I had?) ... and being force-fed beer.

Really, it was wholey unplanned and unexpected. I tell you the truth dammit!  

Besides - it was Friday - it's not like you didn't know where I'd be!!  >


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Sep 2008)

I am kippin' out after a long day of PT, OPME crap and picture/document scanning...another week done and done!


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Really - I am innocent.



Now THERE'S an OVER statement!!


----------



## armyvern (21 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Now THERE'S an OVER statement!!



What are you trying to say?  ???


----------



## BinRat55 (21 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> What are you trying to say?  ???



Vern, the last time you were "innocent" of anything we were privates together - and I think that was only because I was naive (you corrupted me by the way...)


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Sep 2008)

Trying to figure out the new laptop my hunny got me for my birthday.  And being VERY computer challenged, I feel like a retard ??? ??? ???


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Sep 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Trying to figure out the new laptop my hunny got me for my birthday.  And being VERY computer challenged, I feel like a retard ??? ??? ???


Heh, I got mine yesterday, and had it all understood in about 1 1/2 hours ;D


Deadpan


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Heh, I got mine yesterday, and had it all understood in about 1 1/2 hours ;D
> 
> Deadpan



Ya but...she has a 'honey'....let see you figure *that* out in 1 1/2 hours... ;D

Like Kat Stevens said...



			
				Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> There are these wonderful creatures in the outside world known as "girls".  Maybe you should try talking to one of them instead.



 ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Ya but...she has a 'honey'....let see you figure *that* out in 1 1/2 hours... ;D
> 
> Like Kat Stevens said...
> 
> ;D


Oh bugger off you! 


Deadpan


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Sep 2008)

Well I hope everyone had as nice a day today weather-wise as Halifax did for the official last day of summer.  Today almost made up for the persistent rainy weekends in late July and early Aug  

This morning was an up-early and out the door day...to nice to sit home.  I've been itching to get to a few inland hikes that we've set aside for 'when the leaves change' type days.  Back late this afternoon for an extended weights/cardio session at the gym...now home for a scoff before taking off to catch the last summer sunset for 2008 here in Bluenose country.  On top of today being a great one, I don't work again until Wednesday.  There isn't a thing I can complain about on days like today (except the price of diesel  :threat.

Hope everyone in Canada had a good one too, and to all our folks who can't make it home to their families tonight...


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

It was a gorgeous day. My daughter played outside with her friend (in their shorts and tanks!) most of the day. Now she's at her dad's place, so I will actually get to go for a run this evening! Yeah!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Sep 2008)

...and...do pushups.

ushup:


----------



## Celticgirl (21 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ...and...do pushups.
> 
> ushup:



Awww...do I have to? (sigh)  :  Okay.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (21 Sep 2008)

Posted by: Eye In The Sky 
Ya but...she has a 'honey'....let see you figure *that* out in 1 1/2 hours... 

Thank you very much EITS ;D
And Deadpan  :nana:

Posted by: Deadpan 
Heh, I got mine yesterday, and had it all understood in about 1 1/2 hours 

Deadpan

Thanks for rubbing it in :brickwall: ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Sep 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Thanks for rubbing it in :brickwall: ;D


Hey no prob  ;D

-Dead


----------



## TheSam (21 Sep 2008)

I'm waiting for my college transcript to come back so I can complete my CF application 

Then watching some episodes of a great show called The Shield.


----------



## NL_engineer (21 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I didn't know!!
> 
> Really - I am innocent.
> 
> ...



 :rofl: :rofl:

Well I was going to head up there, but ended up quit drunk at the Maritime Club, on a night that I didn't plan on drinking  :


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Sep 2008)

1049h Monday, 22 Sep 08.

Doing staff appraisals this am.

How exciting.

Weather is hot and sunny.

OWDU


----------



## Hot Lips (21 Sep 2008)

Looking at mountain bikes...my Island Boy races them and I need new wheels if I am going to race too  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2008)

Spent most of the day on the ranges (great weather!!), came home and cleaned the apartment and now am going to go and shower!!!


----------



## BinRat55 (22 Sep 2008)

Why do they call them apartments when they're all stuck together? ???


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Sep 2008)

BinRat55 said:
			
		

> Why do they call them apartments when they're all stuck together? ???



Why does one park on a driveway but drive on a parkway?  ???

 ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Sep 2008)

Its Tues, 23 Sep 08, 0812 h.

Just finished doing the weekly reports and returns.

Oh joy, another day has begun.

3 more sleeps til Friday 

OWDU


----------



## Snafu-Bar (22 Sep 2008)

Ripping video and pictures from the Charlottetown excursion on Lake Ontario en route to Hamilton earlier today.


 Cheers.


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Sep 2008)

Learning how to survive zombies.....


I'm sick okay! 

Deadpan


----------



## medaid (23 Sep 2008)

Dead... You're sick alright. You should be spending this time brushing up on your macking skills by watching Sex and the City, reading some Sonnets and stalking on Facebook. Zombies are soooo yesterday >


----------



## S.Stewart (23 Sep 2008)

I am attempting to finish a technical paper, that's due at 0800. Got to love it, when your laptop crashes. Oh well Friday will come soon enough.


----------



## JABAC (23 Sep 2008)

Trying to finalize my decision on my next tattoo... the word "wisdom" in Greek.  I am having such a hard time trying to figure out which font I like best!  (Σοφία)  Hopefully I'll have it done by the end of this week...


----------



## Cat (23 Sep 2008)

Finally admitting to myself that I'm not getting any sleep tonight. Feels like I just got run over by a Mac truck though...


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Sep 2008)

Cat said:
			
		

> Finally admitting to myself that I'm not getting any sleep tonight. Feels like I just got run over by a Mac truck though...



Good time to go for a run then  ;D it'll male you feel better


----------



## FastEddy (23 Sep 2008)

JABAC said:
			
		

> Trying to finalize my decision on my next tattoo... the word "wisdom" in Greek.  I am having such a hard time trying to figure out which font I like best!  (Σοφία)  Hopefully I'll have it done by the end of this week...




Trying to finalize my decision on how to reply to the above, Serious or Sarcastic, ahhhh yes, if the word has the least  bit of meaning for you, try something a little more constructive, like extra time at the Gym. Your going to need it.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Good time to go for a run then  ;D it'll male you feel better





I'm not sure that will help her.  Perhaps it will make her feel manly, but is that what she really wants?    ;D


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2008)

Finally done loading Topographical maps of Canada into my GPS.


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2008)

Getting ready to go to school.

Deadpan


----------



## George Wallace (23 Sep 2008)

Time to hobble off to work, pick up a Timmies, some Docs at Dental, and see what the day turns up.  It is no longer MONDAY!


----------



## BinRat55 (23 Sep 2008)

Just picked up my new glasses - I can finally see again!! I've been cleaning my monitor for well over a year now - almost OCD about it. Turns out it was my specs!! Let that be a lesson to those procrastinators out there - get your eyes checked more often the every 5 years!!! And i've been hitting on that girl at Timmies all this time...D'oh!!


----------



## Hot Lips (23 Sep 2008)

Off to the airport to pick up pers returning from the sandbox and welcome them home


----------



## aesop081 (23 Sep 2008)

I'm rearanging deck chairs on the Titanic in a futile attempt to "do more with less"


----------



## Sub_Guy (23 Sep 2008)

Sitting here in Greenwood about to walk up to the post office to mail off some Bills in Toronto tickets $$$.  I am also wondering how can I avoid a posting here (by here I mean Nova Scotia)

*Shakes* Magic 8 ball   ----- "Outlook not so good"


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Sep 2008)

Waiting for my dad to get home, since he has been gone since early July.


Deadpan


----------



## Snafu-Bar (23 Sep 2008)

Embarking on an audio conversion saga spanning 100ish cassettes and albums.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Sep 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Sitting here in Greenwood about to walk up to the post office to mail off some Bills in Toronto tickets $$$.  I am also wondering how can I avoid a posting here (by here I mean *Nova Scotia*)
> 
> *Shakes* Magic 8 ball   ----- "Outlook not so good"



Things are great at YAW  ;D  

There are TONS of things to do down your way...birds to watch flying..umm...cars driving by.  Soon the Pumpkin People will be out in Kentville!  (I've got pictures of some strung up by their necks in trees that might want to make you finish your 'current task' quick and get back to YQQ asap).

*editted to add link.


----------



## emmiee (23 Sep 2008)

Waiting for my little high school student I mentor.  Still recovering from surgery to repair my Achillies tendon.  Trying not to buy anything on the home shopping network or over the internet out of boredom.

Emmie


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Sep 2008)

I am just being a freak before work, about to hit the shower then the bricks. PT starts in 90 mins.


----------



## WrenchBender (23 Sep 2008)

Just handed in all my paperwork to my future employer, this time next month will be my first shift in KAF.

WrenchBender


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Sep 2008)

I got back from work a few minutes ago. Those smiles on the cookies are really irritating to make. I didn't work yesterday (thank Buddah) when the cookies made their debut this time. Talking with the baker that _did _ work yesterday and apparently even with 8 trays on at a time, he was still running out.  
Today was slow though... so slow that I bought a cookie and customized it. He wasn't happy.



> ... this time next month will be my first shift in KAF.



Keep safe, WrenchBender.


Midget


----------



## Hot Lips (23 Sep 2008)

Godspeed WB...

HL


----------



## WrenchBender (23 Sep 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Keep safe, WrenchBender.
> 
> Midget


Thanks, I will
I live in downtown Calgary and I honestly think I'll be safer in KAF than here, 
I'm not allowed outside the wire, and there's 13K+ guys and gals in uniform WITH Guns to protect me

WrenchBender


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Sep 2008)

Greetings to all purring and content members and guests.

Stuck constructing policy for OHS issues pertaining to HAZMAT storage.  A shyte storm of boring BS. 

About as dry as the Simpson Desert.

Yes, and its only 1010 h Wed morning.

Bring on tomorrow, and the weekend on Friday.

I am over it.

OWDU


----------



## TacticalW (24 Sep 2008)

Just came back from another run and currently watching the newest episode of Fringe (JJ Abrams did it again ), doing various ab excercises/pushups and then after some time surfing the web going to sleep. I really need to change my sleeping schedule around and get used to sleeping quite a few hours earlier than I am currently...


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Greetings to all purring and content members and guests.
> 
> Stuck constructing policy for OHS issues pertaining to HAZMAT storage.  A shyte storm of boring BS.
> 
> ...



OSH issues? I just got tagged here as the Unit Hazmat Co-ordinator (yet another secondary duty) ... please send me all your work that you've managed to accomplish on this so far (saving me some time here ...)!!  >


----------



## Old and Tired (24 Sep 2008)

Lucky you Vern.  I got tagged with IT/TELS and a couple of other.  I can't even get my on email fixed on the system.  Right now I'm getting ready to drive up to Gagetown at 10ish for a support weapons shoot.  Should be there by 15:00 if the stars align correctly.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Lucky you Vern.  I got tagged with IT/TELS and a couple of other.  *I can't even get my on email fixed on the system.*  Right now I'm getting ready to drive up to Gagetown at 10ish for a support weapons shoot.  Should be there by 15:00 if the stars align correctly.



Just drive over to RA Park and give Mark B a swift kick  ;D to wake him up!


----------



## Old and Tired (24 Sep 2008)

Eye in the Sky

The problem isn't down at RA Park.  Up in G'town.  Hey Vern, Large DD with a smiley Cookie?  Be there is afternoon.

H


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Sep 2008)

Trying to get this song out of my head  

Deadpan


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Sep 2008)

Just back from from the valley...hangin' with My Boys...   Found out today I am off to Ottawa on crse soon  ;D

HL


----------



## armyvern (24 Sep 2008)

Old and Tired said:
			
		

> Eye in the Sky
> 
> The problem isn't down at RA Park.  Up in G'town.  Hey Vern, Large DD with a smiley Cookie?  Be there is afternoon.
> 
> H


It's actually an XL Black ... and you'll have noticed by now that I wasn't in my office, but rather the Lt's office all afternoon.  :-[

Sorry about that & sorry if I missed you. I am a busy girl you know!! It's better to call me first (L: 2863 ... failing my answering that phone, please try me in my other office at L: 2505 - yep, two).

Of course it's with a smilie cookie. I like my food too!!  ;D I am hitting the Mess for lunch tomorrow though ... I'll see you there no doubt.


----------



## medicineman (24 Sep 2008)

Just finished a bunch of recruit medicals in Kelowna and have another pile of them to do tomorrow.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Sep 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Found out today I am off to Ottawa on crse soon  ;D
> 
> HL



Send a PM if you want to get together for drinks or something!


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Sep 2008)

Had our Reggie parade this am. Uneventful.

Well, thought I'd beat the flu, but this is day 2 of it, and its getting worse, so in 50 mins I am off home to, A: lick my wounds, and, B: await Supergeek to come and fix my computer.

Stopping off for a proper/real massage on the way.

Get me TF out of here. 

A sick (physically  ;D ) OWDU


----------



## adaminc (25 Sep 2008)

Still waiting (week 3) for the CFRC Oshawa to call and tell me I am in, and to give me a date for the Oath/Affirmation Ceremony and BMQ. I will probably call on Friday.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Sep 2008)

Ha!

Although I am still as 'crook as Rookwood' with this hellish flu, I have managed to use some well executed plans from my Boffin boys from EIR who assisted me over the phone from home.

Thanks lads, no need to call Supergeek (this time  ;D )

TGIF tomorrow.

OWDU

EDITed for yes.... spelling.


----------



## S.Stewart (25 Sep 2008)

I am currently hiding from the world and the rest of my college, holed up in my room with a bottle of scotch, and a Technical Geological report to get done. Needless to say that report more than likely isn't getting done tonight. 

Ah well, somethings are worth the loss, and being yelled at for. I need a vacation.  

Cheers,


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Sep 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Send a PM if you want to get together for drinks or something!


Sounds great...hope to see a bunch of you there!!!

HL


----------



## crystalrh (25 Sep 2008)

I am still cursing the Sask Rider's for messing up at the 1 yard line...

grr.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Ha!
> 
> Although I am still as 'crook as Rookwood' with this hellish flu,


Best watch out there Wes, I've had a flu for about 2 weeks now, and I'm not fully over it!


-Deadpan


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Sep 2008)

Cracking a cold Corona and marinading moose steaks for the BBQ  ;D

Gots to love your Newfie friends ;D

HL


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Sep 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Cracking a cold Corona and marinading moose steaks for the BBQ  ;D
> 
> Gots to love your Newfie friends ;D
> 
> HL


Oh God that sounds amazing! ;D

Wish I had some moose for supper 

-Dead


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Sep 2008)

Chilling out after a 6K run. It's a gorgeous day here in Fredtown...a balmy 22 degrees! Now, if I can get my butt off this comfy sofa, I will go do my push-ups and sit-ups. 

Ahhhh....comfy sofa.....  :blotto:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Chilling out after a 6K run. It's a gorgeous day here in Fredtown...a balmy 22 degrees! Now, if I can get my butt off this comfy sofa, I will go do my push-ups and sit-ups.
> 
> Ahhhh....comfy sofa.....  :blotto:



Only 6??  What happened to 10?

Now for the  ushup: tic toc tic toc...times a-wastin'!


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Sep 2008)

Tryna develop my vocab for the aptitude test.


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Only 6??  What happened to 10?



Well, I didn't run at all last week 'cause I was nursing the sick munchkin, so I didn't do any 10Ks this week. I did do three 6K runs in a row, though, so that's not bad. Next week, I will do at least one 10K. Ca va?  



> Now for the  ushup: tic toc tic toc...times a-wastin'!



Done, but still stuck on 10.... :rage:  I think I may need to get back into a bit of weight training to strengthen my arms.  :-\


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Sep 2008)

HAHA weak!


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Sep 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> HAHA weak!


And this adds what?


-Dead


----------



## Jacqueline (25 Sep 2008)

...motivational brain whoop


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Well, I didn't run at all last week 'cause I was nursing the sick munchkin, so I didn't do any 10Ks this week. I did do three 6K runs in a row, though, so that's not bad. Next week, I will do at least one 10K. Ca va?
> 
> Done, but still stuck on 10.... :rage:  I think I may need to get back into a bit of weight training to strengthen my arms.  :-\



Well, you're at the point you can pass the PT Test Week 0...its a good starting point, right?  right.


----------



## Celticgirl (25 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Well, you're at the point you can pass the PT Test Week 0...its a good starting point, right?  right.



Yes, I think if I did the test today, I would pass...maybe even get exempt on the run portion. However, I have 3 more months to work out before basic training, so I need to use that time and get my numbers up, especially the push-ups (my achilles heel).


----------



## aussiechangover (25 Sep 2008)

still waiting for my posting message to come through for a course in Oct


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Yes, I think if I did the test today, I would pass...maybe even get exempt on the run portion. However, I have 3 more months to work out before basic training, so I need to use that time and get my numbers up, especially the push-ups (my achilles heel). .


CG...if you like I can perhaps give a few pointers on the push ups from a female perspective...PM me if you like...especially if you have three months to ramp up...lots of time...

HL


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Sep 2008)

I'm sitting here, after work, after eating one big bowl of chili, drinking a glass of twelve year old Scotch.  Mmm, breakfast is good today.

Midget


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2008)

Was to the 1 Fd RAP this am, and sent home with my flu turned sinus infection, and now on anti-biotics, so my weekend of pleasure has now been converted to bedrest, plenty-o-fluids - non alcoholic, and relaxation. At least its not at work  ;D .

Got the sofa-bed made up in the bar room, FOXTEL on, cats pampered, and take-away arranged for tonight's tea.

Another boring wknd in paradise.

OWDU


----------



## S.Stewart (26 Sep 2008)

Spent most of my day hiding from the light, after going to the hospital ER and being treated for my migraine. My arms currently look like I am a failed junkie, as the ER nurse stuck me a good six times in each arm, trying to get the IV in. I think I would have been better off putting my own in.  

I am gonna have some nice bruises, they sent me home with some anti-spasm meds, and some sleeping pills, so hopefully I will sleep more than the 2-3 hours I have been sleeping every night for the last 3 weeks. 

Thank god tomorrow is Friday, that is all I can say.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Sep 2008)

Sliders this afternoon...Monday is a day off too.  Gotta love long weekends....except for the rain forecast for NS this weekend...again.  

*edit - and....right after sliders are announced, we receive the RA from J3 re: the severe weather warning.  Guess its home to pack a bug-out kit and see what happens Sunday night.  

People in the NS/NB area, might want to prepare for a situation similar to what followed Hurricane Juan in '03.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2008)

Been up since 0400 h, now 0548 h, on a clear quiet Saturday morning. The sun is cracking over the Coral Sea, and the local parrots are gobbing off, loud as hell - its spring afterall.

Still have my flu in full swing, back to bed and FOX news.

OWDU


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Sep 2008)

In keeping with the hurricane season I am preparing to host a "hurricane" party  ;D

HL


----------



## George Wallace (26 Sep 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> In keeping with the hurricane season I am preparing to host a "hurricane" party  ;D
> 
> HL



Sounds like a Chippendales party.


----------



## Hot Lips (26 Sep 2008)

Never know who might show up GW    ;D

HL


----------



## NCRCrow (27 Sep 2008)

still loaded from last night

have to take my kids to Hedley today for D250.ca

ooh my head....

My Dad was a CWO (ret'd) and he would come home from the mess on Friday and be up for hockey at 0700, (insert Andy Anderson, Silver Dart, Lahr) and be good to go 

Not me


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Sep 2008)

Still rooted with the flu. 0315 h Sunday, and can't sleep.......


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Sep 2008)

Off to a Jack Daniels B-Day Party :cheers:

HL


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Sep 2008)

Counting down the days to my birthday ;D


-Dead


----------



## medaid (27 Sep 2008)

I'm trying to catch the less desirables of our society. Not much luck. The place is deserted... Bah...


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> I'm trying to catch the less desirables of our society. Not much luck. The place is deserted... Bah...



What are you using for bait?


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2008)

Miss JDro said:
			
		

> Tryna develop my vocab for the aptitude test.



You know ... I've finally got to just come right and say it.

Get a grip on reality - a firm one.

Your profile is already polluted enough with your hip little MSN speak ... I really do not need to be reading it in the threads too (besides the fact it's against the rules [I know I've told you that "officially" in my past-life as a mod too]).

Please, do us all a favour ... grow up already.


----------



## armyvern (27 Sep 2008)

Deadpan said:
			
		

> Counting down the days to my birthday ;D
> 
> -Dead



Gee ... thanks.


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Sep 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gee ... thanks.


Yours too Vern! 

-Dead


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Sep 2008)

Just back from Griffins (and surprisingly Vern wasn't there  :), I spent my whole day on a demo range (had a blast); and now I'm just planning an early night (since 5 beer have gotten me a buz  : (I should have slept more last night  :)


----------



## Mike Baker (27 Sep 2008)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> I spent my whole day on a demo range (had a blast)


That makes me want to be a Sapper now, just so I could say that ;D


-Dead


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2008)

Rejigging kit for the millionth time...can I get that mag out 1 milionth of a second faster?  is it more comfortable with thw weight more on this side or that....Ugh

Oh and beers down range...more beers then kit rejigging I suspect is where this will go


----------



## George Wallace (27 Sep 2008)

So......by midnight you'll be rejigging beers and feeling more comfortable with the weight, no matter which side, and the kit will be looking just fine.

At 1000 hrs, you will be rejigging your brain cells and wondering what you did to turn your kit into a spaghetti salad and have another beer as you try to figure it all out.

By this time tomorrow, you'll be back to rejigging your kit.   ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (27 Sep 2008)

Ahhh the cycle..such a wonderful thing LMAO

Naw when I start to get sloppy I put the kit away...I might need it in good working order. 

Though you did get it right by this time tomorrow I'll be rejigging some part of some of my kit. never bloddy stops!


----------



## medaid (27 Sep 2008)

George,

  I'm using uber expensive combo kits with high street resale values! No bites ... Maybe I'm just bad at casting?

Is it, tick, tock, cast? Or tick, tick, tock, cast?

Bah!!!


----------



## BinRat55 (28 Sep 2008)

Getting ready for Arrival Guard duties tomorrow... there's a plane landing   

My whites are white and my boots are glass. Know what's cool? I have a small crack on the left boot (not too noticeable) which i'm able to fill in and polish over everytime, but I just can't seem to move to my new boots. I have them up, but these ones are comfy. They have been inspected by MacKenzie, Cox, De Chastelain, Hillier and Natynczyk!! I'm thinking this will be their retirement - but then again I say that every time...


----------



## Strike (28 Sep 2008)

Just finished prepping the basement for some priming and painting.  Have to get some more tape though -- I ran out, and don't feel like taking my time around my wonderful ceiling tiles.  If I can get it all painted in the week then I can start working on the floor and trim and hopefully have it all done by the time I finish my leave.


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Sep 2008)

A lost weekend for me (ya sunny clear 28C perfect), still stuck with this rotten flu, now spread to my chest, so home for a while yet. Monday 0730 am, and yes, not at work. As much as I like being home, I'd rather be at work then feel this way.  Still fevered out at 38.7C

OWDU


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Sep 2008)

I'm ready to lose my mind...

1) My daughter has a friend over that I don't care for (to put it mildly), and I am counting the minutes until the demon child leaves.

2) My fiance is driving from NS to NB in a tropical storm/hurricane.

I need a glass of wine. Or ten. _Serenity now_.  :blotto:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Sep 2008)

Kyle is on his way...it just started raining here about 30 minutes ago.  Sky is dark and grey, wind is starting to pick up slightly.

CG, depending on what time he left? he should be back well before it 'hits' his area.  

http://www.theweathernetwork.com/alerts/wwcanb0005


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> CG, depending on what time he left? he should be back well before it 'hits' his area.



Oh, I hope so, Eye. I hate to be a worry wart, but can't help myself. I'm sure he'll call or msn when he gets in because he'll know I'm here wringing my hands. 

Hey, look at the time! It's time to walk "the friend" home. Yay!  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Sep 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> _Serenity now_.



Hey CG, thats my line!

 ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (28 Sep 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Kyle is on his way...it just started raining here about 30 minutes ago.  Sky is dark and grey, wind is starting to pick up slightly.
> 
> CG, depending on what time he left? he should be back well before it 'hits' his area.
> 
> http://www.theweathernetwork.com/alerts/wwcanb0005



Absolutely pouring here now, and winds are strong enough to blow over full green bins. So, I'm going to go stand on the back porch and enjoy the weather.
(I love fierce weather. I did the same for Juan, and went snowshoeing in White Juan)

Midget


----------



## Celticgirl (28 Sep 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Hey CG, thats my line!
> 
> ;D



 :nana:


----------



## armyvern (29 Sep 2008)

Well, besides being logged in here I'm logged in to DNDLearn and checking assignments.

I seem to have been busted by someone in response to my latest submission:



> On an unrelated sidenote.... you wouldn't be ArmyVern would you?



All right ... ante up ... who are you!?


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Sep 2008)

Packing for an over-nighter. Going to a career fair tomorrow, and going to check out the CF booth first  (Then RCMP, CCG, RNC, etc  )


Beave


----------



## rmc_wannabe (29 Sep 2008)

Just finished my third Snapple of the day.... tis a slow one out West today  :boring:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Sep 2008)

Well, I just saw something that made my week. I found it quite hilarious.

I'm sitting in the Timmies parking lot drinking my coffee and talking with a couple buddies a few minutes ago. I look over to my right, and three or four parking spaces away theres a couple going right at it in their car in the parking lot. I had to give a round of applause when they (he) finished and they left.   :rofl:
(I had a good laugh about it, but I can't help but feel sorry for either this guys wife, or this girls husband. )

Midget


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Sep 2008)

0640 h Tuesday.

Still crook with the flu, but going back to work tomorrow.

No taste or smell, and I am hanging for a garlic steak, baked potato and veggies!!

Bored out of my head.

OWDU


----------



## GAP (29 Sep 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Well, I just saw something that made my week. I found it quite hilarious.
> 
> I'm sitting in the Timmies parking lot drinking my coffee and talking with a couple buddies a few minutes ago. I look over to my right, and three or four parking spaces away theres a couple going right at it in their car in the parking lot. I had to give a round of applause when they (he) finished and they left.   :rofl:
> (I had a good laugh about it, but I can't help but feel sorry for either this guys wife, or this girls husband. )
> ...



it's the combination of coffee and smile cookies............try it!!  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Sep 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> it's the combination of coffee and smile cookies............try it!!  ;D



What do you think keeps me energized while I'm at work?   ;D
I may not get any staff discount for the cookies, but the free coffee more than makes up for that.

Midget


----------



## fire_guy686 (29 Sep 2008)

Thanking God that the weekend is finally over. Off for two days now.


----------



## medicineman (30 Sep 2008)

Back in Van for more enrollment medicals...

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Sep 2008)

Just ate supper. Mmmm, steak ;D


Beave


----------



## Hot Lips (30 Sep 2008)

Going tanning  8)

HL


----------



## DocBacon (30 Sep 2008)

Waiting for weather to clear so we can launch our helicopter south from Cambridge Bay.  'Been stuck here for a week or so waiting for the temps to drop enough to reduce the icing and fog.  I need a night someplace where the local kids don't roam all night throwing rocks at the buildings the "ghosts" stay in.


----------



## armyvern (30 Sep 2008)

Exercised my right to vote today ...


----------



## Hot Lips (30 Sep 2008)

Feeding my Goldies PB  ;D

HL


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Sep 2008)

Just back from the RAP (MIR), with another chit til Friday.

At least I am geting better, but tired as hell.

Working from home now doing an OHS project due Monday - and its a shocker!!!

OWDU


----------



## midget-boyd91 (30 Sep 2008)

Phoned the doctor earlier. I've got a tentative date for surgery on my foot to remove an unwanted object. October 31'st. 
I guess I won't be trick or treating this year. Drats.  ;D

Midget


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Sep 2008)

Ummm you have unwanted objects in your body??  A dare?  Crazy party?  You were bored?   :blotto:


----------



## aussiechangover (1 Oct 2008)

still waiting for my posting message, course starts in 18 days and it`s starting to look like i missed that. oh well Feb next year looks good and i`ll get to extend my contract for another few years at the same time.


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Oct 2008)

Eating breakfast, reading the news, and watching Canada AM (plus looking at Army.ca) after a run this morning.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Oct 2008)

I'm the master of the juice box 


Beav


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2008)

Waiting for first medical and re-arranged my Base Duty WO.

MM


----------



## GUNS (1 Oct 2008)

Just in from garage after giving my 1987 Craftsman 10/32 snowblower its pre-winter inspection and repairs.

After 21 years of faithful service, its time to sell it.

I have a 2009 Toro 10/28 just a itching to tackle the Nfld. winters.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Ummm you have unwanted objects in your body??  A dare?  Crazy party?  You were bored?   :blotto:



I can't blame _this_ one on my own stupidity, so I give the blame as 'shoddy worksmanship' on my folks' part.
Schwann cell tumor.  :-X I'm not too sure what that is, and the doctor didn't seem to have too many answers last time I saw him.

Midget


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> I can't blame _this_ one on my own stupidity, so I give the blame as 'shoddy worksmanship' on my folks' part.
> Schwann cell tumor.  :-X I'm not too sure what that is, and the doctor didn't seem to have too many answers last time I saw him.
> 
> Midget



Too easy ...  >



> schwannoma (shwah-no´mә) a neoplasm originating from Schwann cells of neurons; types include neurofibromas and neurilemomas. Neurilemoma.



Geez, that makes it easy to understand.  :-X


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2008)

In English - stuff growing on a nerve.

MM


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Oct 2008)

This Beaver is thinking of moving to a new Dam.


-Beav


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Oct 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Too easy ...  >
> 
> Geez, that makes it easy to understand.  :-X



Apparently it was to MM.   



> In English - stuff growing on a nerve.
> 
> MM



I knew I shouldn't have swallowed that watermelon seed. Cripes, and I thought Dad was kidding when he told me a watermelon plant would grow in me.  ???

Midget


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> In English - stuff growing on a nerve.
> 
> MM



So, there'll be like blood and everything??  >


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 Oct 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> So, there'll be like blood and everything??  >



I best remember to bring my duct tape then. They didn't really need to use the staples last time, they just neglected to inform me to bring the universal tool.

Midget


----------



## medicineman (1 Oct 2008)

Maybe blood.

As for universal tools, I've been called one, but not a universal one...

MM


----------



## Hot Lips (1 Oct 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Maybe blood.
> 
> As for universal tools, I've been called one, but not a universal one...
> 
> MM


 :rofl:...havin' a laugh on my friend...tks MM...laughter is the best medicine...

HL


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Oct 2008)

Doping myself up with extreme amounts of Ibu and using a ton of topical Ice cream on my elbows!


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Oct 2008)

I would expect nothing but rug-burn on your knees BM, ha!

But elbows????

 ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (2 Oct 2008)

Newton's law for every action there is an equal opposite reaction....Sadly the training I have been doing at work means that the reaction is stress on the elbow which swells and requires pain killers and ice LOL...

OWDU, I still haven't been promoted so I am clearly not doing anything worthy pf being noticed...sure I can top the Mod 6 but that don't mean squat I guess LOL


----------



## helpup (2 Oct 2008)

It's 1800 and I am waiting for one of my guys who got charged today.  First day of Defaulters includes an inspection by Pl Staff ( I really need to deligate more.......... strike that I need NCO's to delegate to ) Unfortunately since this is not a Friday and the guy is on a Course I have to wait until he is done his driving "night" portion.  At least I got in touch with his instructors who " promised" to have the duty van out there and take him in right away once he has finished this portion.

And so here I sit wondering if I can stop at the liquor store on the way home or if it will be closed.  Murphy's law says the later, then it falls to my Second choice of the Beer store.  Been one of those days.


----------



## George Wallace (2 Oct 2008)

helpup said:
			
		

> It's 1800 and I am waiting for one of my guys who got charged today.  First day of Defaulters includes an inspection by Pl Staff ( I really need to deligate more.......... strike that I need NCO's to delegate to ) Unfortunately since this is not a Friday and the guy is on a Course I have to wait until he is done his driving "night" portion.  At least I got in touch with his instructors who " promised" to have the duty van out there and take him in right away once he has finished this portion.
> 
> And so here I sit wondering if I can stop at the liquor store on the way home or if it will be closed.  Murphy's law says the later, then it falls to my Second choice of the Beer store.  Been one of those days.



Push away from your Keyboard.  Hang up your mouse.  Priorities man!  Go to the Liquor Store before he comes in........


----------



## helpup (2 Oct 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Push away from your Keyboard.  Hang up your mouse.  Priorities man!  Go to the Liquor Store before he comes in........



George your a man after my own heart.  But still tis a school night, just my own fault for my decanter at home not being filled all the time.  A problem that with the PLD in April I hopefull can sort out.


----------



## medicineman (2 Oct 2008)

OMG - all my medicals showed up today (unlike the last 2 days) - how very odd.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Oct 2008)

Packing to go home for the weekend!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Oct 2008)

I'm watching the debate on CBC...and *really* wishing it was ok to punch people, because Stephane Chretien and Jack Bin Laden would be getting one each...to start.

I wish whats her name from the Green *cough* Party *cough* wasn't there...she's just robbing oxygen and airtime.


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'm watching the debate on CBC...and *really* wishing it was ok to punch people, because Stephane Chretien and Jack Bin Laden would be getting one each...to start.
> 
> I wish whats her name from the Green *cough* Party *cough* wasn't there...she's just robbing oxygen and airtime.



Liz May is an azz. Did she just say she wants us to model our economy after Sweden? Oh my.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (2 Oct 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Liz May is an azz. Did she just say she wants us to model our economy after Sweden? Oh my.



Thats after she cuts taxes $35 billion...wow!  I'm not really listening to her...I have my sign ready for her though, if she comes thru my way...


----------



## Pea (2 Oct 2008)

Breathing a HUGE sigh of relief after passing my 3 day stretch of written & practical final exams! It's been a long 5 months of course, and it feels damn good to be done. Now I just have to get through 5 weeks of shifts in the hospital and on ambulance to fulfill my practicum. I'm sooooo close to being posted now, and it feels very good!


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2008)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Breathing a HUGE sigh of relief after passing my 3 day stretch of written & practical final exams! It's been a long 5 months of course, and it feels damn good to be done. Now I just have to get through 5 weeks of shifts in the hospital and on ambulance to fulfill my practicum. I'm sooooo close to being posted now, and it feels very good!


Congrats! Hospital and ambulance sounds exciting! ;D


Good luck with it.

Beav


(oh, and for what I'm doing, I just got up, and going to get ready today for some rabbit hunting tomorrow, on my birthday! Oh it should be a good day!  )


----------



## vonGarvin (3 Oct 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Packing to go home for the weekend!



What's a weekend?   :crybaby:


----------



## dangerboy (3 Oct 2008)

Working on my presentation for the Gunnery Conference and fighting with this stupid computer.  It is running very slow.


----------



## Highlander60 (3 Oct 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Liz May is an azz. Did she just say she wants us to model our economy after Sweden? Oh my.



I loved the debate, it cured my insomnia, what with Celine Dionne, Steven Hartlet, Sack Layton, and the queen of green Liz (wth am I doing here) Mayday, Canadian politics at it's finest hour (or two hours). It was like watching your children argue at dinner time. I am voting for Rick Mercer again.


----------



## lennoj (3 Oct 2008)

I am wondering why everyone waits till the last possible moment to submit requested information. Yes I am still at work and will probably be here till 5 or 6 tonight.

go leafs go?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Oct 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> I loved the debate, it cured my insomnia, what with Celine Dionne, Steven Hartlet, Sack Layton, and the queen of green Liz (wth am I doing here) Mayday, Canadian politics at it's finest hour (or two hours). It was like watching your children argue at dinner time. I am voting for Rick Mercer again.



I dunno...I think it is a tight race between him and Red Green.  Rick Mercer brings vision and youth to the table but Red Green has a big following and years of experience...it should be a tight one.


----------



## BinRat55 (3 Oct 2008)

Mortarman Rockpainter said:
			
		

> What's a weekend?   :crybaby:



Weekend: The two days of house cleaning / yard work / PDR - PER writing / driving the kids EVERYWHERE that they slammed between TGIF and HCIM (Holy Crap Its Monday).

How's your's going??


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2008)

Counting down the hours until I can legally vote.....and trying to figure out ways to get more people on a forum I moderate. It's tough I tell ya.

Beav


----------



## lennoj (3 Oct 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> and trying to figure out ways to get more people on a forum I moderate. It's tough I tell ya.



Check out http://forums.digitalpoint.com - good ideas on web traffic mgt and forum promotion  I used it to get the page ranks up on my blog and it works well. Also look into PR and backlinks 

Cheers,


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Oct 2008)

Highlander60 said:
			
		

> I loved the debate, it cured my insomnia, what with Celine Dionne, Steven Hartlet, Sack Layton, and the queen of green Liz (wth am I doing here) Mayday, Canadian politics at it's finest hour (or two hours). It was like watching your children argue at dinner time. I am voting for Rick Mercer again.



You told me you weren't going to watch the debate. Liar, liar, pants on fire.  ;D  

I don't know who disgusted me more - Layton or May. When Harper mentioned that Afghanistan is a UN mission, May was chirping in the background, "No, it isn't. No, it isn't." And Layton was like a little kid whose brother was getting all the attention. Could he have been more pathetic? It was like daycare, not a debate.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Oct 2008)

Singing happy birthday to myself 


Beav


----------



## Eye In The Sky (4 Oct 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Singing happy birthday to myself
> 
> 
> Beav



Happy Birthday Beaver!


----------



## Celticgirl (4 Oct 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Singing happy birthday to myself
> 
> 
> Beav


----------



## Teflon (4 Oct 2008)

Relaxing at my real home (I'm IR in CMTC Wainwright) Getting ready to go vote in the advanced polls


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2008)

0625 h, Sunday - About to have brekky on the BBQ ( grilled cheese and bacon sangers w/ orange-mango juice), then commence pool maintenance, trim palm fronds, and cut the front lawn after 0900, don't want to irritate my neighbours.

Still suffering from the fallout of this wicked Australian flu.

METREP on the island today is 28C and sunny, AND its only spring.

Pool temp is 25, heated only by the sun.

Still single  ;D


OWDU


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Oct 2008)

It's 8C here and overcast...I went gorcerie shopping now I am sitting on the couch being very sore from the last weeks worth of training.

OWDU you get me any info yet? PM me if you can


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Oct 2008)

Still on the sniff for that mate. I have hard copies of salary and allowances, nothing yet INet wise.


----------



## GAP (4 Oct 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Still single  ;D
> OWDU


\

Either some people never learn or .................  ;D

Uh....enjoy it, you'll wish for it later.....(I think you've BTDT)


----------



## HItorMiss (4 Oct 2008)

Thanks Mate...if you coudl type them out at least that gives me a start point.

Appreciate your help


----------



## wildman0101 (4 Oct 2008)

Waiting for you guys to post  ,,,,so i can read these messages and make stupid 
replys like this so there  :rofl: thereby carrying on the confab if you get my drift...
listening to The Powder Blues,,,CCR,,,and Harley(biker) Road Songs...
Yeah i use to ride....Zoom ..Zoom..
                                Best Regards all,,,
                                      Scoty B


----------



## medaid (4 Oct 2008)

Same thing today! Catch and release! Catch and release! I just have to work on the Catch part and then I'll be happy


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Oct 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Same thing today! Catch and release! Catch and release! I just have to work on the Catch part and then I'll be happy


Yeah a lot of the guys here have the same problem.


Yes I know, your not talking about fish, but hey, same problem.


I think I should stop posting tonight.....
Beav


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (8 Oct 2008)

I am getting all my 'thank you' letters to "Any Canadian Forces Member" ready so I can get them in the mail.  I am hoping they will get there before Remembrance Day. :cdnsalute:
I am also trying to get everything together so we can finalize our moving claim and our house insurance claim for the propane explosion. Ugh!


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Oct 2008)

0524 h Thursday.

Getting ready for work, cooking a grilled cheese sanger on the BBQ.

Yesterday was TPR 'Poppy' Pearce's memorial. He was KIA in Afghanistan on 08 Oct 07 courtesy of an IED vs ASLAV.

My Regiment had a memorial service for him, followed by a BBQ at The 41 Club.

RIP Poppy.

OWDU


----------



## medaid (8 Oct 2008)

Sittin in an EMR class... Wooot...


----------



## Pea (9 Oct 2008)

Just finished 2 night shifts, & 1 day shift on ambulance. I am loooooooving it! I've had so many educational & exciting calls the past few days. I'm really enjoying putting my schooling to work and actually helping people! 11 more ambulance shifts and I'll be all done my PCP program! Very exciting after 5 months of hard work so far!


----------



## S.Stewart (9 Oct 2008)

That's awesome Pea, glad to hear.


----------



## Mike Baker (9 Oct 2008)

Contemplating on moving soon. And soon going to school.

Beav


----------



## stryte (10 Oct 2008)

Watching tv; bored. On the plus side there is a winter storm watch with Environment Canada calling for a chance of snow on Sunday and periods of snow Monday.


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Oct 2008)

METREP on Bribie Island: Its been raining, about 23C, and cloudy. EDIT Pool temp is 26C  ;D

Just got back from groceries, about to watch more TV and do absolutely nothing until tomorrow's grand housework schedule.

Single and bored as usual,

OWDU


----------



## adaminc (11 Oct 2008)

Worrying about how I can convince a recruiting Medical Officer that I don't have the ailment that they diagnosed me with, because their diagnoses was based on misrepresented information. Hopefully i'll have my answer come Tuesday.


----------



## NL_engineer (11 Oct 2008)

Sitting on my bed, drinking coffee, and studying for my test on Tuesday.


----------



## Celticgirl (11 Oct 2008)

I'm hanging out with my daughter and she is watching some farm animal cartoon on TV. I am trying not to spend a lot of time thinking about the time I'm going to be away from her next year and just enjoy the time that we have now, but that's easier said than done.




			
				adaminc said:
			
		

> Worrying about how I can convince a recruiting Medical Officer that I don't have the ailment that they diagnosed me with, because their diagnoses was based on misrepresented information. Hopefully i'll have my answer come Tuesday.



Adam, go to your family doctor and ask for a referral to a specialist. It will take a little longer, but if the medical board declines you based on what you believe to be an incorrect diagnosis (probably due to some misinformation you gave them - which is exactly what happened in my case), this is your only option for getting it overturned.


----------



## missing1 (11 Oct 2008)

Listening to Tara Orams' new CD with "the Call" on it which was written for my son by Jeff Callery.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Oct 2008)

Going to get my apple and pumpkin pies and butter tarts for turkey dinner tommorow.


----------



## King Elessar (11 Oct 2008)

just enjoying my weekend leave from CFLRS. bought a plane ticket home so i can have turkey dinner with the family ;D


----------



## LuvsMud (11 Oct 2008)

Leafing through my newest purchase : The complete guide to Navy Seal Fitness. The included DVD is *ahem* very motivational  ;D
Maybe I should put it down and go for a run instead  :


----------



## stryte (11 Oct 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Going to get my apple and pumpkin pies and butter tarts for turkey dinner tomorrow.



You never said there would be PIE. 

So far walked the dogs this morning and clean up a bit. Took the recycling to the SARCAN and washed the RAV4. Cooking a pizza now then off to the gym. 
Pretty relaxing day so far.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (11 Oct 2008)

Pilon said:
			
		

> You never said there would be PIE.



Pie......is that the magic word? ;D
Offers still open....mmmm....pie.....mmmm


----------



## Old and Tired (11 Oct 2008)

Sitting in the livingroom with the kids, watching toopie and Binoo on treehouse.  :clown:


----------



## Hot Lips (11 Oct 2008)

Back from a week of running ranges...chillaxin'  ;D

HL


----------



## Cat (11 Oct 2008)

watching leather heads and having a beer....

best beer/football combination ever!


----------



## newmet (13 Oct 2008)

Trying to get through my first Thanksgiving away from home.  :-[  Hubby had to cook Thanksgiving dinner today for the first time, I hear it was pretty good  Now there is no excuse, he CAN cook more often  ;D  I get Winipeg mess food though for Thanksgiving   Oh well, the course ends before Easter so that's something to look forward to  >


----------



## TacticalW (13 Oct 2008)

Just got back from hiking with a 19kg backpack for 7km in 69 minutes, thank god I got a proper backpack, using the last one "killed" my upper back. The straps and metal poles really help. Anyways, now reading "the Standard of Honor" by Jack Whyte, really great historic book with a bit of fiction on the Templars in the crusades, this guy is officially one of my favorite authors.


----------



## Hot Lips (13 Oct 2008)

Back from walking My Boys...now off for more turkey and pie  ;D

Happy Thanksgiving Everyone and a Special Thanks to those who can't be with their loved ones this weekend as they serve our country away from home 

HL


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Oct 2008)

I soon get to go and vote for the first time ever!


Beav


----------



## PMedMoe (14 Oct 2008)

Flying from Moncton to Ottawa today, then driving from Ottawa to Toronto this evening!  :-\


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Oct 2008)

Sipping a Timmie's and planning my day....

So far I have "going for a run" and "voting" on the to-do list.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (14 Oct 2008)

...and...

pushups!


----------



## Celticgirl (14 Oct 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> ...and...
> 
> pushups!



Already done!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (14 Oct 2008)

Trust me there is no "already done"  There is do more!

I am currently house hunting, It's kinda fun.....


----------



## Mike Baker (14 Oct 2008)

Just voted for the first time! ;D


Beav


----------



## observor 69 (14 Oct 2008)

Just back from helping my riding candidate as a volunteer at the phone bank.
Spent 9 to 4 on the phone and I am feeling loopy.  ;D
Got to use Skype for the first time, interesting experience.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (14 Oct 2008)

Well, today I voted, even though it was more like the lesser of the evils than a real strong contender, and now I am getting my care packages ready to send to Afghanistan.  I made cookies ALL day yesterday(about 300) but, it was well worth it!!   ;D


----------



## Hot Lips (14 Oct 2008)

After an exciting day of Subsmash work up...heading to NL for same soon...stopped on the way home to vote...400 crunches...now chillaxin' and getting ready to watch the election results...'cause the outcome is going to be a big surprise 

HL


----------



## medicineman (14 Oct 2008)

Base Duty WO, well more correctly, Petty officer of the Day, but since I'm not a PO...

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Oct 2008)

Meanwhile from the tropics of Australia, I am just itching to see if Jack Layton lost his seat!!!

Oh yes, and hoping that Harper got re-elected.

OWDU


----------



## Big Foot (14 Oct 2008)

Just watching election results roll in, studying safety and reading about the artillery in Chechnya. Boring night on course I suppose. lol


----------



## aussiechangover (16 Oct 2008)

slowly recovering from gastro, funny how it happened after thanksgiving (maybe i`m a bad cook and gave myself food poisoning)


----------



## emmiee (17 Oct 2008)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Well, today I voted, even though it was more like the lesser of the evils than a real strong contender, and now I am getting my care packages ready to send to Afghanistan.  I made cookies ALL day yesterday(about 300) but, it was well worth it!!   ;D




Can I send you my address?  (could use a cookie)

emmiee


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Oct 2008)

Thinking about getting off the computer and getting ready for an evening at the Brew Pub!  :cheers:


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Oct 2008)

Saturday, 0620 h, on here, then cook brekky, consisting on a grilled cheese sanger on the BBQ, orange mango juice, then a swim, the pool temp is 27C. METREP is fine, top of 27C. Can't beat that for a fresh spring day in the tropics.

Then later this a drive up the Sunny to pick-up a nice new breadmaker (Sunbeam) at Coolum which I got off ebay.

Looking forward to a nice relaxing weekend.

OWDU


----------



## Hot Lips (24 Oct 2008)

Off for some wobbly pops with friends...shoppin' with my girl child tmr...and going out to watch UFC 90 tmr night...giggitty giggitty...sounds like its shapin' up to be an awesome weekend...weather looks good too...maybe a hike on Sunday  8)

Cheers n' beers
HL


----------



## Lil_T (24 Oct 2008)

right now, I'm getting ready to sew the shoulder flashes on the boy's Air Cadet uniform. After that it's a hot bath with my buddy epsom salts.  Had a brutal workout today.  Tomorrow, he's got tag day, and I'm going to attempt to clean up my house whilst entertaining the baby.  supposed to warm up to 6C and rain.... goody.


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Oct 2008)

Another TOD ad RDO until Monday morning, but at least on call, only having to go in about an hour today and tomorrow, but its an hour's drive in.

Riding out a powerful T-storm here on Bribie Island.

Birthday tomorrow, No. 49 - ick!

EDIT - the good thing is I am baking a cake  ;D

OWDU


----------



## bigvander (25 Oct 2008)

Im sweating a bit over shipping out to St Jean tommorow.  Also putting more music on my ipod for the 7 hr flight.  Look forward to finally becoming a part of the CF family


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Birthday tomorrow, No. 49 - ick!
> 
> EDIT - the good thing is I am baking a cake  ;D
> 
> OWDU



Happy Birthday, OWDU!!  :cheers:


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (25 Oct 2008)

Today here in the Q's in Edmonton the wind is just a howling.  I've been watching everything roll by the window, some of it mine. 
Also, I am really looking forward to watching UFC tonight  ;D

I would also like to wish Wes a HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!! :cheers:  Hope you have fun.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Oct 2008)

Happy theirs nothing major wrong with my knee, hoping theres going to be some ball hockey after supper, _and_ wishing Wes a happy early birthday! 

:cheers:
Beav


----------



## PMedMoe (25 Oct 2008)

Flinging worms out of the garage.  Really!!  It's raining to beat all here today and there's worms everywhere!!   :-\


----------



## Yrys (25 Oct 2008)

Exploring the website for the Louvre after going to 
see the exposition The Louvre in Québec: The Arts and Life yesterday.




			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Really!!  It's raining to beat all here today and there's worms everywhere!!   :-\



Didn't you see before  worms getting out during and after rain?
They don't seem to like a flood in their homes and cities...


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Oct 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> Didn't you see before  worms getting out during and after rain?
> They don't seem to like a flood in their homes and cities...



Oh, I've seen then when it rains, it just seemed like there was 10 times as many out yesterday and all trying to get into my garage!!  Would have been a great time to collect them for bait!!


----------



## fire_guy686 (26 Oct 2008)

Watching the little guy. Going to the Tattoo in a little bit.


----------



## newmet (26 Oct 2008)

back from the Tattoo, now getting ready for night simulator tomorrow.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Oct 2008)

Monday, 27 Oct 08, 1250 h, just had lunch.

Its hot, its sunny, its Australia, and when I get home, I am going for a swim.

Not a bad day at the 'orafice', going rather smooth after 2 days of Duty Officer.

Back in dear ole Saskatchewan, its still my Birthday for a few more hours 

OWDU


----------



## Mike Baker (26 Oct 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Back in dear ole Saskatchewan, its still my Birthday for a few more hours


I'll drink to that! :cheers:


Beav


----------



## Hot Lips (27 Oct 2008)

Happy B-Day OWDU...lookin' great by the way   
Hope you had a great one!!!

Cheers n' beers...

HL


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Oct 2008)

HL, if you were local I'd take you out for dinner!  Better yet, cook you dinner!!! For the record, I make a mean steak.  ;D 

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Oct 2008)

As things slow down here on the Wing, I am watching the rain fall and the helamacopters fly round and round, up and down.  One chopper has been hovering in the same spot for 10-15 minutes now. 

 I think he may have broken down and is stuck there.


----------



## Hot Lips (28 Oct 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> HL, if you were local I'd take you out for dinner!  Better yet, cook you dinner!!! For the record, I make a mean steak.  ;D
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Wes


Ahhh...tks Wes...I bet you make a mean steak   Sask is closer than Australia 
I am home with My Boys...chattin' to My Girl Child and thinkin' about headin' to the gym in Shearwater...on EX there tmr too!!!

Cheers

HL


----------



## Sub_Guy (28 Oct 2008)

Getting my a** handed to me on Stockstar.ca


----------



## HItorMiss (28 Oct 2008)

Slow week...waiting and more waiting....


----------



## 1feral1 (29 Oct 2008)

Baking fresh bread and.... being a freak doing so.

This bread is special, an experiment...

Diced bacon and mozza cheese added.

Mmmmmmmmmm. Taking it into the lads in the morning for evaluation.

OWDU


----------



## FastEddy (29 Oct 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Baking fresh bread and.... being a freak doing so.
> 
> This bread is special, an experiment...
> 
> ...




Sitting here in Montreal with the wind howling and all this white S..t falling and getting Green with Envy 

Cheers.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Sitting here in Montreal with the wind howling and all this white S..t falling and getting Green with Envy
> 
> Cheers.



So you probably don't want to know that it is a breezy 11 degrees with some sun here in Shearwater then.   8)

Having a scoff, watching the news, heading to Immunization Parade at 1300 hrs, and looking forward to a 4 day weekend.  If the weather cooperates, looks like Sunday is going to be spent on the Kenomee Canyon Trail.  The fall hiking season seems to be quickly coming to an end.


----------



## Sub_Guy (29 Oct 2008)

I'll take Montreal at the peak of the ice storm over anything in Nova Scotia!


----------



## xo31@711ret (29 Oct 2008)

...aftwer watching the weather channel...tuning up the snow-blower...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Oct 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> I'll take Montreal at the peak of the ice storm over anything in Nova Scotia!



You know about karma and all that...if you say that too often you might get that little message that says 405 vice 407  ;D


----------



## Sub_Guy (29 Oct 2008)

Considering my job, there is without a doubt that a tour of NS is in my future.   Which would be fine, most of my family lives there.

As long as the message doesn't say 423.


----------



## Hot Lips (29 Oct 2008)

Just back from CO's coffee...got a BZ via the Base Commander for a tasking I did  
This military stuff is still so new...who knew you get recognition for doing your job...

Doing workup trg tmr for EX in NL next week...can't wait...should be great trg and an awesome time  

Headin' to the gym in Shearwater shortly...

Cheers n' beers,
HL


----------



## medicineman (29 Oct 2008)

Another day of dive medicine - have an exam tomorrow  : as well a being a co-presenter for skin problems and diving fitness.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Oct 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> as well a being a co-presenter for skin problems and diving fitness.



Do the two go hand in hand?


----------



## medicineman (29 Oct 2008)

Apparently.  There are some issues we've noted and have been asked to bring up.

MM


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Oct 2008)

Sitting down with my glass of Scotch after my last day of work before the surgery on Friday.
Still debating on whether or not to go dressed as a corpse, I mean it will be Halloween afterall.
And still hoping that some of those Nurse interns are dressed like french maids for Halloween.

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Oct 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Sitting down with my glass of Scotch after my last day of work before the surgery on Friday.
> Still debating on whether or not to go dressed as a corpse, I mean it will be Halloween afterall.
> And still hoping that some of those Nurse interns are dressed like french maids for Halloween.
> 
> Midget


:rofl: Do it man! Do it!


Beav


----------



## PPCLI Guy (29 Oct 2008)

Having a scotch and playing fetch with one of my Shepherds - the 90 lb 9 month old male who I refer to as Little Big Man - while PPCLI Gal plays with the 15 week old Shepherd upstairs (separated because the little one has a broken leg and is now worth more than a mottorcycle at $6500 dollars since the day she was born...)


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Oct 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> :rofl: Do it man! Do it!
> 
> 
> Beav



Their senses of humor would probably end up being just as morbid, and I'd likely end up waking up in the morgue. Hehe I could get pneumonia and die if they did that and they wouldn't even know. On second thought, dying in the morgue from pneumonia doesn't sound too fun. :-\

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Oct 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Their senses of humor would probably end up being just as morbid, and I'd likely end up waking up in the morgue. Hehe I could get pneumonia and die if they did that and they wouldn't even know. On second thought, dying in the morgue from pneumonia doesn't sound too fun. :-\
> 
> Midget


At least the Scotch would be cool there


----------



## midget-boyd91 (29 Oct 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> At least the Scotch would be cool there



Good point, but I've already been told my a number of people that I am _not_ allowed to either bring my scotch, or have it delivered to me while I'm in the hospital.  
 I am currently working on building a reaalllly long straw. 

Midget


----------



## Mike Baker (29 Oct 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Good point, but I've already been told my a number of people that I am _not_ allowed to either bring my scotch, or have it delivered to me while I'm in the hospital.
> I am currently working on building a reaalllly long straw.
> 
> Midget


They said no scotch, what about other fun liquids?

;D
Beaver


----------



## TCBF (29 Oct 2008)

- Lovely sunny day in Wainwright, prob hit 19 C.  Dark now, a bit cooler in our three sections of Mod, almost time to light the afterburner on the Dantherm.


----------



## 211RadOp (30 Oct 2008)

Sitting somewhere in the Pet Trg Area, freezing parts of me that are not designed to freeze. But having fun at the same time!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (30 Oct 2008)

Making homemade chili and homemade bread for dinner tonight.
Hubby has been in the field for 2 1/2 weeks and will be home any time now.  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Oct 2008)

Well EW, sounds like by the morning, you'll have what we call in Australia 'shagger's back', ha!  Enjoy.

Personally, I am still getting over the shock of Cog-Dis's sanctioning of 9-11, this post is located in the attack on a HVT in Syria thread on here. Totally disgusted!

Meanwhile, in this hot and sunny tropical paradise, its 31 Oct, not only Halloween, but Beersheeba Day, when 91 yrs ago, the Aussie Light Horse charged the Turks at Beersheeba, Palestine (now Israel).

Today I remember how we celebrated in Karhk (Baghdad), just behind the smashed Baath Pty HQ, on top of one of our buildings, about 100 metres from Saddam was being held for the night. AC/DC barked into the night as evening prayers echoed. Saddam would have heard both, ha!

At the Regiment today we are having a volley ball tourny, followed by a BBQ at the 41 Club, then an early knock and home.

Gunshow in Brisbane tomorrow - I'll be there for 0900!

OWDU


----------



## Celticgirl (30 Oct 2008)

Sitting here watching TV and cursing the stupid teenagers outside setting off fireworks in the street...just feet away from my car, no less.    Isn't it a school night, boys?  :


----------



## Hot Lips (30 Oct 2008)

Chillaxin' with a few wobbly pops...and getting my costume ready for tmr...work should be fun...lol

Going to go out for big people Halloween tmr night...alllrighttt!!!!  8)

HL


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Oct 2008)

What an excellent Halloween's night.

Its 1840h 31 Oct,, the sun is setting, and its so warm, maybe 26 or 27C, little wind.

I've been for a swim twice since I am home, cooked some chook and oven chips.

The past 30 mins has been non stop at my door with kids dressed up. The first ones were wre by neighbours from Brandon Manitoba, who moved here two years ago.

A quiet night after a fun day at the Regiment.

OWDU


----------



## newmet (31 Oct 2008)

Wishing everyone a HAPPY HALLOWE'EN!!  I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (31 Oct 2008)

I'm about to be in the car bound for Halifax. This Halloween isn't trick or treat ... it's surgery. And I can't even have a coffee. 

Midget


----------



## NL_engineer (31 Oct 2008)

Just off work, and uploading pictures from last night's Halloween party at Griffins.

Hey Vern, I think I got a couple of you  in your costume


----------



## Jorkapp (31 Oct 2008)

Sitting on Notice to Move to assist with the funeral of Gnr. Keyes-Oliver, may she rest in peace.

Until the call comes, it's personal admin and getting those **** Oxfords nice and shiny.


----------



## aussiechangover (31 Oct 2008)

recoving after the BFT yesterday didn`t think i`d ache so much


----------



## Pea (31 Oct 2008)

Getting my uniform ready for my shift on the ambulance tonight. Working 1800-0600. Should be an interesting Halloween for me this year!

Yesterday I witnessed the circle of life while on the ambulance, one call was a birth, the following call was a death. Quite a day for this student.


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Oct 2008)

Just before 0400 h here Saturday.

One of those nights where you just can't sleep. Been up for 2 hrs now, heading into brisbane to a gunshow for 0800.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2008)

Wondering why my post from yesterday isn't here now......


----------



## George Wallace (1 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Wondering why my post from yesterday isn't here now......



Perhaps because you didn't post anything yesterday.    ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Nov 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Perhaps because you didn't post anything yesterday.    ;D



Well, I thought I did, maybe the hobgobblins stole it?


----------



## medicineman (1 Nov 2008)

Spinning on my thumbs in TO for another weekend.

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Nov 2008)

The Melbourne Cup runs today! Ya, that race that stops a nation.

EKO for 1200 h, SNCOs/WOs to the 6 RAR Long Tan SGTs Mess for the race, beer and nibblies are waiting.

Lets go.

Oh, and its hot out today already about 30C, high humidity, plenty 'o sun.

OWDU


----------



## FastEddy (4 Nov 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> The Melbourne Cup runs today! Ya, that race that stops a nation.
> 
> EKO for 1200 h, SNCOs/WOs to the 6 RAR Long Tan SGTs Mess for the race, beer and nibblies are waiting.
> 
> ...




You sure know how to hurt a guy. ;D

Its  still Cold, Drizzly, Patches of Snow on Ground and Dark in Montreal.

I wonder what our Fore Fathers were thinking when they landed on this Continent, "Oh we'll take the Freezing Cold, Snowy and Icy Part. You can keep the Beach's and Sunny Part" .

Cheers.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (4 Nov 2008)

Apparently, laundry is not self-folding.  :-[   So, I will begrudgingly fold it.  Throwing curse words as I am doing it.  And since it's election night south of us, TV is pretty crappy tonight.  Did I mention I HATE folding laundry?  Yep, it's true.

 :deadhorse:
horse=laundry


----------



## GAP (4 Nov 2008)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> I wonder what our Fore Fathers were thinking when they landed on this Continent, "Oh we'll take the Freezing Cold, Snowy and Icy Part. You can keep the Beach's and Sunny Part" .
> Cheers.



The ones coming here weren't criminals.......


----------



## FastEddy (5 Nov 2008)

GAP said:
			
		

> The ones coming here weren't criminals.......




Who mentioned or indicated they were?, its a Joke, or does the inference depend on who writes it ?.


----------



## Hot Lips (7 Nov 2008)

Home from EX in NL...EX was awesome and I am now officially a Newf...got screeched in by my submariner friends...kissed the puffin's a%# and all...alllrighttt!!!!

Cheers,
HL


----------



## Mike Baker (7 Nov 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Home from EX in NL...EX was awesome and I am now officially a Newf...got screeched in by my submariner friends...kissed the puffin's a%# and all...alllrighttt!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> HL


What about the Cod?? 


I'm soon going to give the CFRCD St. John's a call ;D


Beav


----------



## Hot Lips (7 Nov 2008)

Apparently cod is an endangered species now so it's a puffin's a$#& instead  ;D

To all submariners  :cheers:

HL


----------



## canadian4ever (7 Nov 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Home from EX in NL...EX was awesome and I am now officially a Newf...got screeched in by my submariner friends...kissed the puffin's a%# and all...alllrighttt!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> HL


Not kiss the cod Me Son!!! Make sure to eat some Purity Lemon Cream Biscuits too. Maybe a Jiggs dinner. Was the screech in done in a dory? "Long May Your Big Jib Draw".


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> Home from EX in NL...EX was awesome and I am now officially a Newf...got screeched in by my submariner friends...kissed the puffin's a%# and all...alllrighttt!!!!
> 
> Cheers,
> HL



Guess you where here for SMASH EX.


----------



## Hot Lips (7 Nov 2008)

I was indeed and can't say enough good about NL and the people there and the submariners...especially the newfie types  

HL


----------



## Marshall (7 Nov 2008)

I am playing "Resistance 2" on my PS3.. lol


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> I was indeed and can't say enough good about NL and the people there and the submariners...especially the newfie types
> 
> HL



Good to hear, interesting is that we also had an Engineer Section "recalled" for this EX along with the HQ element of my unit and looks like all other lodger units of CFS St. John's too.


----------



## Hot Lips (7 Nov 2008)

There were other EXs going on concurrently with other units at the time too NS...

HL


----------



## Nfld Sapper (7 Nov 2008)

True but everything we signed had "Smash EX" on the top of it (Pay Sheets and Meal Chits come to mind)


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Nov 2008)

As for me, just being a freak, potting plants, and relaxing after last night's regimental ball in New Farm on the Brisbane River

Its hot, and humid, might go for yet another swim 


OWDU


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Nov 2008)

Just got done shoveling my walk way and driveway......again. 

Gonna go play some NHL 09 shortly.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Nov 2008)

MAMS_933 said:
			
		

> Just got done shoveling my walk way and driveway......again.
> 
> Gonna go play some NHL 09 shortly.



You are shovelling rain?  Oh wait...you aren't in Halifax.   ;D


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You are shovelling rain?  Oh wait...you aren't in Halifax.   ;D



The rain and ice pellets were yesterday. Later into the evening it turned to snow. Not a lot but enough to tick you off.


----------



## Hot Lips (8 Nov 2008)

MAMS...where is your loc...'cause I don't envy the shovelling...not gonna lie!!!

It is indeed a wondefully mild morning here in Halifax...with a little mist in the air...out to walk My Boys  ;D

Cheers,
HL


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Nov 2008)

Hot Lips said:
			
		

> MAMS...where is your loc...'cause I don't envy the shovelling...not gonna lie!!!
> 
> It is indeed a wondefully mild morning here in Halifax...with a little mist in the air...out to walk My Boys  ;D
> 
> ...



I'm in Winterpeg. It's a lovely -6 here today with some nice wind blowing all the snow we do have around. Makes for some nice driving on the already icy roads.


----------



## Mike Baker (8 Nov 2008)

Looking out at the pouring rain 


Beav


----------



## tango22a (8 Nov 2008)

Sitting here listening to rain bouncing on a steel roof. Will probably watch Canadiens-Leafs this evening. GO HABS GO!!!!

tango22a


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Nov 2008)

Watching Armageddon on FOX


----------



## fire_guy686 (8 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Watching Armageddon on FOX



Makes two of us. Well sort of. The better half is watching it. I suppose I should go join her.


----------



## Pea (8 Nov 2008)

Thinking I'd rather have a snowy winter than a rainy one. This west coast rain (vancouver/Richmond) is really not up my alley at all. (especially when your CF issued jacket isn't water proof   ) 

Gearing up for my second last shift on the ambulance tonight. Grad in just over a week! Can't believe these 6 months have pretty much come to an end.  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Nov 2008)

0657h, Sunday. As usual, been up for hours.

Cloudy after at least 12 hrs of rain.

Time for a swim, then brekky, then housework

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Nov 2008)

0546hrs here in Halifax.

Mild...foggy.  Earlier I thought I'd take advantage of the warm weather while I can, and sleep with the windows open.   5 minutes ago, the sound of fog horns woke me up.  I am sitting here now listening to that sound echo across the harbour.  And it really is the only sound...no sirens, cars, or anything.  The last time I heard anything like this was on Grand Manan Island over a decade ago.

Sooner or later, I'll be posted away from the Maritimes, and its times like this that I'll miss.


----------



## manhole (9 Nov 2008)

getting ready for a church parade........


----------



## Hot Lips (9 Nov 2008)

Well the power was off here at 0530 this morning...back on now apparently a pole caught fire down by the refinery...

Nevertheless...up at and it for awhile now...nice coffee and the company of my dear poopers while reading the paper...lol
Off to brunch now, gym and tanning later and then...a date later in the day  8)

Looks like it's going to be a great Sunday  ;D

Cheers to all!!!

HL


----------



## canadian4ever (9 Nov 2008)

Was in Vancouver for an overnight visit. Now back in Victoria. Rained alot in Vancouver and came back to dry weather but cooler.


----------



## medicineman (9 Nov 2008)

Got back to Vic yesterday from Toronto.  Of course, I'm in Vancouver the 18th-20th at CFRC again.  Get back just in time for 9Dom to get home from her first time at sea.  Our first anniversary tomorrow - and she's at sea.  Of course.  On the bright side, I actuallys get to be dad for a change, well at least until next week...is it ever going to end?

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (9 Nov 2008)

Monday, 1355 h. Sunny, warm at 27C, slight wind.

Currently doing an audit of regimental assets of shipping containers, ladders and pallet jacks. Joy, joy and triple joy! 

Also taking a sticky beek on here ;D

OWDU


----------



## canadian4ever (10 Nov 2008)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Got back to Vic yesterday from Toronto.  Of course, I'm in Vancouver the 18th-20th at CFRC again.  Get back just in time for 9Dom to get home from her first time at sea.  Our first anniversary tomorrow - and she's at sea.  Of course.  On the bright side, I actuallys get to be dad for a change, well at least until next week...is it ever going to end?
> 
> MM


Congrats on the anniversary!!!!! We still haven't had a real honeymoon after 17 years of marriage lol.


----------



## medicineman (10 Nov 2008)

I know the feeling - only I don't think she'll appreciate waiting the other 16 to see ours  ;D.

Cheers.

MM


----------



## PMedMoe (10 Nov 2008)

Prepping kit for parade tomorrow.

medicineman, don't worry about the anniversaries (it's just a date!), it's the together time that's special.  Hubby and I were separated for about half of our first five years of marriage; IR posting, Golan tour (him), Bosnia tour (me).  It just made us seem like newlyweds whenever we did have time together!

Edit to add:  Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Nov 2008)

Just went over some stuff that I have to do/get for when I'm at the CFRC/D next week, and I'm soon going to go over some stuff for the Aptitude test.


I've never been so happy to study in my life ;D 


Beaver


----------



## medicineman (10 Nov 2008)

Thanks Moe.  Gotta get to work on my boots me thinks, then get the eldest from Cadets.  I'm now officially attach posted to HMCS Victoria as of 01 Dec.  Woohoo  .

MM


----------



## Armymedic (10 Nov 2008)

doing boots, 
And studying Hematological and Immunocological disorders.


 :crybaby:


----------



## FastEddy (11 Nov 2008)

[/quote]

Sitting here Cursing my OS of Vista on my new DEL PC. It cashes any and all my games at various times and points, all the time. Its only on Games.

Also DEL tells me I will loose all Data and Programs if I un-install Vista and put in XP, plus I mightn't be able to find all the drivers I will need for XP.

Anybody else having fun with Vista.

Cheers


----------



## PMedMoe (11 Nov 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> doing boots,
> And studying Hematological and Immunocological disorders.
> 
> 
> :crybaby:



Prairie Dog, you crying about the boots or the studying?


----------



## Mike Baker (11 Nov 2008)

I'm remembering.



Beaver


----------



## medicineman (11 Nov 2008)

Prairie Dog said:
			
		

> doing boots,
> And studying Hematological and Immunocological disorders.
> 
> 
> :crybaby:



You may want to start by spelling immunological right  .  Or were you just licking your boot polish again?

MM


----------



## GUNS (11 Nov 2008)

In the kitchen with old army friends, telling war stories ( some true,some really true).  :warstory:
Toasting those who are not with us.

Thinking of my first Remembrance Day ceremony in 1956 with my Dad( WW II Gunner). 
Thinking of my Dad's last Remembrance Day ceremony in 1983, he passed away 16Feb84.


----------



## canadian4ever (11 Nov 2008)

Heading to the Ceremony at the cenotaph in Esquimalt with my daughter. Will be thinking of my dad who passed away in Sept. at the age of 87. He served in the RCAF out here on the West Coast during WWII.


----------



## Lil_T (11 Nov 2008)

still thawing out from the ceremony in Orleans.  Brrrrr.  starting lunch shortly.


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Nov 2008)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Thinking I'd rather have a snowy winter than a rainy one. This west coast rain (vancouver/Richmond) is really not up my alley at all. (especially when your CF issued jacket isn't water proof   )



Ummm little late in seeing this but I gave you a perfectly good "CF" water proof jacket....... What are you complaining about?


I am awake and not happy about it...stupid work


----------



## Celticgirl (16 Nov 2008)

The wind is wild here in Cape Breton tonight, so I'm here sipping my Timmie's and wondering if the power is going to go out.    I have a flashlight around my neck just in case, and I have a stash of candles in my room. Thank goodness it's a warm-ish evening, though. At least I don't need to worry about freezing if the power does go out.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2008)

Watching Band of Brothers on The History Channel.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Watching Band of Brothers on The History Channel.



I'll second that.  Its almost funny when they blank out the swear words.


----------



## medicineman (16 Nov 2008)

Doing the same thing here too  ;D.

MM


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> I'll second that.  Its almost funny when they blank out the swear words.



That's why I own the collectors set lol


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Nov 2008)

Just made myself a sunday supper....

Now I am watching "The Pacifier" It's pretty much how I will be as a father


----------



## PMedMoe (16 Nov 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That's why I own the collectors set lol



Me too.  I've often had a Band of Brothers marathon of my own.  No commercials and all the cussing!  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (16 Nov 2008)

BulletMagnet said:
			
		

> Just made n=myself a sunday supper....
> 
> Now I am watching "The Pacifier" It's pretty much how I will be as a father



Something like this?

The whisle is a nice touch.


----------



## Mike Baker (16 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Me too.  I've often had a Band of Brothers marathon of my own.  No commercials and all the cussing!  ;D


Oy, I love my box set


----------



## Nfld Sapper (16 Nov 2008)

Watching The Godfather marathon on AMC.


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Nov 2008)

Here sitting down in St. John's. Getting a little nervous about tomorrow with my CFAT, Interview, and Medical. I know that I shouldn't fret over it, but I can't really help it 


Beaver


----------



## Celticgirl (18 Nov 2008)

Good luck, Beaver! I'm sure you'll do great.


----------



## PMedMoe (18 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Here sitting down in St. John's. Getting a little nervous about tomorrow with my CFAT, Interview, and Medical. I know that I shouldn't fret over it, but I can't really help it
> 
> Beaver



Get a good night's sleep and stop fretting!  Good luck, I'm sure you'll do well!


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Nov 2008)

Thanks guys! Going to hit the hay in a few minutes!


----------



## Snafu-Bar (18 Nov 2008)

Enjoying a fresh episode of NCIS...


----------



## Pea (18 Nov 2008)

Graduated from the paramedic program out in BC today. It's been a long, but interesting 6 months out here. Have licensing exams later this week, and then back to Borden on Sunday. Only a few more weeks until our QL3 grad, being badged and posted.  ;D


----------



## nurse sarah (18 Nov 2008)

Just got back from taking my Brownies to Toys R Us to buy presents for kids who don't get much for Christmas, and seeing the nice 10 inch scratch on my pretty truck from someone too lazy to bring their empty cart back.


----------



## fire_guy686 (18 Nov 2008)

Just got the youngin a bath. Now surfing some forums and playing online pool.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Nov 2008)

Was down to Halifax today to talk to the surgeon about recovery so far. While we were talking, he told me that while he was operating, his heart was up in his throat. I guess sometimes tumors are easily distinguishable from what is supposed to be there, but was not so in my case. 
The 'schwannoma' he removed was growing directly on the nerves that run down my leg into my foot. This made it quite difficult to know what to take, because of the high risk of severely damaging the nerves in my foot and thus the ability to use my foot in any normal capacity. 
Right now, a large portion of my foot is numb, and will remain so until those nerves grow back. 
 To say that Iam happy with the results would be an enormous  understatement. I can shower without pain when water runs over my foot, the weight of sheets over my foot in bed doesn't hurt anymore and perhaps most important to this Hants County dweller; I can wear boots again, 
Two new prescriptions today, one of which is putting me to sleep as we speak.

Midget


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Nov 2008)

In addition to my previous post, before these meds drop me, I want to say kudos to Dr. Michael Gross for doing a damn fine job .

Now....sleep is here.

Midget


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2008)

Tryin' tro figure out this fawkin' Singing Christmas Tree rig-a-ma-jig on Crackbook.


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2008)

Awaiting the arrival of my first recruit medical of the day - well really the second, as the first has yet to arrive...

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Nov 2008)

At 1100 h off to here www.bribiersl.com.au for my appointment with thte RSL Advocate for my registration for my DVA claims, then into the city for the CO's and RSM's farewell dinner.

A week of bad storms here, so much damage in and around Brisbane. Many roads cut by flooding, and otherwise plugged by traffic.

Late start tomorrow, then the weekend.

OWDU


----------



## medicineman (19 Nov 2008)

Well, 2 out of 5 people showed up for their medicals today - what a waste of my time and tax payers' TD...

MM


----------



## brave little soldier (19 Nov 2008)

My husband will be home on Saturday after an 8 months mission... I started to shave my legs : 3 days should be enough...  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Nov 2008)

brave little soldier said:
			
		

> My husband will be home on Saturday after an 8 months mission... I started to shave my legs : 3 days should be enough...  ;D



Eek, break out the Weed Whacker!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Nov 2008)

Watching TUF on Spike, and looking at the salt trucks doin' their thing for the first time here in YAW this 'winter'.

The news said there was a car accident out by Millar Lake/Fall River exit around supper today.  Hope everyone made it out of that ok, the car apparantly flipped over onto the roof.  That is the same area that claimed the life of Sgt Harry Bishop early this year, and anyone who knows that turn on the overpass area and has driven it in the winter knows it can be a real b***h.

Magazine Hill was shut down completely this morning following a multi-car accident inbound to the city.

It seems winter has arrived in the same fashion as the previous years...


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Nov 2008)

Thinking of all the times I went down to the Highway of Heroes to pay my respects this last year, as I am getting ready to go to a memorial here on the base in Edmonton for all the heroes we lost on the last Roto.     
Thank you all for your service.


----------



## TN2IC (20 Nov 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Watching TUF on Spike, and looking at the salt trucks doin' their thing for the first time here in YAW this 'winter'.



Yup.. doin my thang... Big truck go voom.


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Nov 2008)

Wishing I wasn't stupid V4, which I might not be, just a bad V3. But if that is the case, Mr. Beaver here needs to check out some V4 trades.

Sighs.


On the plus side I just got a xBox 360 ;D


----------



## Marshall (20 Nov 2008)

Just about to play "Resistance 2" on my PS3. 

Then I shall read a book.. and then who knows.


----------



## Lil_T (20 Nov 2008)

trying not to poke my eyes out, son is watching fairly odd parents.


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> trying not to poke my eyes out, son is watching fairly odd parents.



I use to watch that.. ha


Now I am going to bed. haha. Work all day tomorow and midnight or later nights can not help.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2008)

Waiting for an 8 o'clock appointment to show up.  Please note the time of my post....... :


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Nov 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Waiting for an 8 o'clock appointment to show up.  Please note the time of my post....... :


9:36?!?! Well now.....;D


Yes I know, time difference.


----------



## PMedMoe (21 Nov 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> 9:36?!?! Well now.....;D
> 
> Yes I know, time difference.



If they were that late, I wouldn't have been waiting anymore!  At any rate, he showed up about 15 minutes late, but they aoplogized for it.


----------



## Marshall (21 Nov 2008)

I am currently moping that I must work soon. Oh well, a Friday makes the 9 hours feel like 4. (Convenience store  :blotto


----------



## medaid (22 Nov 2008)

Well I'm waiting for my Doc to sign some forms so that he can charge me a huge amount of $$$$


----------



## Pea (22 Nov 2008)

Packing to head back to Ontario tomorrow! Yippee!  ;D Went to licensing examinations yesterday and it went very well, so I am now a licensed Primary Care Paramedic in BC. (scary thought eh? haha)


----------



## Hot Lips (22 Nov 2008)

In Ottawa...missing out on all of the snow home in Hali...
Meeting up with some friends here and headin' to the pubs for some wobbly pops  :blotto:

Maybe I will see some of you downtown...we will be the crowd from the Maritimes...shouldn't be hard to find us  

Cheers n' beers
HL


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Nov 2008)

I am about to:

backwash the pool,

trim trees and weed,

vacuum and wet mop,

head to the market to buy some stuff for the yard; and

put up the Christmas lights and ready more decorations by next weekend

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## TN2IC (22 Nov 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I am about to:
> 
> backwash the pool,
> 
> ...




**** YOU...  :rofl:

My back is sore from shovelling the drive way.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (23 Nov 2008)

Going to put up the outside Christmas decorations.  It's 5C here in Edmonton today.  We don't have any snow yet either.  Then will sit around later watching the Grey Cup eating homemade turkey stew with dumplings.  mmmmmm


----------



## tango22a (23 Nov 2008)

Trying to identify AFV on other thread. I can't find it and it's driving me more crazy than I normally am.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Nov 2008)

The joys of living on a tropical island www.bribie.com.au.

Just went for a dip in the pool to hook up the Zodiac Barracuda, as the qty of leaves was building from a windy Sunday. Citronella oil filled lamps, and a host of big thick white candles are flickering around the pool as I type. Its times like this I do not miss Saskatchewan.

Unheated salt water temp is currently 28C, and its 1940h on a Monday night.

I will be thinking of you all, as you curse the cold  ;D

Ahhhhhhhhhhh,

OWDU


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Nov 2008)

Dont worry my Canadian Friends, i'm in Australia and i too am jealous of the bastard! 
Damn you Wes! I'm on guard, its still hot in here and the vision of your pool is making me dribble over all this Ordanance chick's computer...


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Nov 2008)

Poor lad hales!

Ha, well you've been to my place, feel free to come up any time. BBQ, pool, and yes, bar are always open.

Enjoy your guard, as ROS on 15 Nov, I spent the whole night at the Civvy Police Gaol waiting for those 3 guys to get out, and fall mercyless into our hands  > . Hopefully your tour will be quiet.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KingKikapu (25 Nov 2008)

Listening to Otis Redding - you don't miss your water at 12:30 am.  

Life could be worse.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Nov 2008)

Watching the snow fall, and soon going to get my paper filled out regarding my eyes. 

Goin' home at 1-ish


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Nov 2008)

Making a couple hundred cookies today to send to all those great Canadian men and women that are defending my country and my freedoms.

I figure it's the least I could do, a day out of my life to say "Thank you" and I want them to know they are not forgotten and they are in my thoughts and that I appreciate all that they do.

Thanks to you all.
Robin


----------



## AGuyWithAGun (27 Nov 2008)

Listening to my Detroit Lions get blown out of the water by the Titans.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (28 Nov 2008)

I just finished welding two 53" lengths of 1 1/2 x 1 1/2 x 1/8" angle iron together, the hardest part was cutting them to fit at a 45 degree angle. I blame it on the Imperial system.


----------



## Mike Baker (28 Nov 2008)

Just home from a funeral.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (28 Nov 2008)

Starting some leave, full tank of diesel in the Jetta, and gettin' ready to hit the road to Moncton for a few days.   8)  Gotta love Fridays!


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Nov 2008)

It was 27C at 0600 this am, and humid as a MF!

So now after 0900, and sweating, hung out laundry, then stow kit as required.

Sorting out old pers admin files of no significance, as I bought a 2 drawer filing cabinet yesterday.

Trying to sort out my pers admin shyte into one semi organised hockey sock.

Oh, and baking home made bread.... right now!

Ceiling fans on, might have to go for yet another swim, followed by groceries, then some yard work, thats my Saturday planned.

OWDU


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> It was 27C at 0600 this am, and humid as a MF!
> 
> So now after 0900, and sweating, hung out laundry, then stow kit as required.
> 
> ...



Living the big life I see OWDU........ and stop telling us how warm and sticky its over there  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Nov 2008)

Might have to post a few pics then, ha!

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Nov 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Might have to post a few pics then, ha!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Wes



Only if they include some nice looking Sheila(s) (correct term?)    ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Nov 2008)

Here's my two housemates, at the bar of course..  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (29 Nov 2008)

Hey Wes, your cats remind me of these ones:







 ;D


----------



## KingKikapu (29 Nov 2008)

Nice shark teeth

I also thought of the siamese twins.


----------



## Celticgirl (29 Nov 2008)

Just back from a run. Physically, I feel great, but mentally, I am having a rough time. I don't know why I ever thought staying with either of my parents for any length of time was a good idea. Hopefully, I can get out of here before I pull a Menendez maneuver. :blotto:  35 days and counting!!  

My cat looks so content all the time. In my next life, I want to come back as a cat.


----------



## stealthylizard (29 Nov 2008)

Suffering from a hangover, out of toilet paper, and head hurts too much to go to canex and buy some more.


----------



## Lil_T (29 Nov 2008)

getting ready to go hang the christmas lights, and kicking my own ass for missing a webcam call from the hubby.   UGH!!!  Oh and watching Cars for the 865th time.


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Nov 2008)

Just had to put my shoulder back in joint. Ouch! 


Damn t.v., I hate you.........nah I can never stay mad at you.


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Just had to put my shoulder back in joint. Ouch!
> 
> 
> Damn t.v., I hate you.........nah I can never stay mad at you.



Watching "Lethal Weapon" again?

MM


----------



## S.Stewart (1 Dec 2008)

Finishing my geological technical report, and hiding from the roomates. Why I ever agreed to live with five other girls I will never know,I hate drama.


----------



## 1feral1 (1 Dec 2008)

Just got in a short time ago after my first day as a 'blue skin'. My last day in green was Friday, two days later I return to a Grunt Unit, as their only Civvy Contract Armourer. Spent the day gauging 81mm mortar tubes with the famed BG20 timesaving electronic device.

I am enjoying being back on the floor, same pay as a Sergeant, the responsibility of a CFN. It feels wierd not weilding the power of a SNCO, but thats someone elses job now, for I am stress free, good pay, and most importantly, every weekend is a long weekend.

Will look into a AGR Unit end of Jan, early Feb, until then, enjoying my civilianisation transformation. Might even get an ear pierced (NOT), ha! Almost had ya's there  ;D didn't I. Sorry no pierced ears, nipps, or Prince Alberts (W'ouch!)

Just had garlic and herb rissole sangers with a few CC and LA colas to wash it down, now a swim and a great evening Siamese cat bonding, and yes relaxing with the pride.

All this, and its the first day of the Australian summer, and according to the Bureau Boffins, its going to be a hot wet sticky and stormy summer at that. 33C today and humid.

Off to the pool...

OWDU


----------



## brave little soldier (1 Dec 2008)

Just had garlic and herb rissole sangers with a few CC and LA colas to wash it down, now a swim and a great evening Siamese cat bonding, and yes relaxing with the pride.

Okay, you clean, you wash, you cook, you don't need a woman for these things... How about you let me move to Australia and I clean the litter ? Wish I was somewhere other than where I am now... :crybaby:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (1 Dec 2008)

Contemplating the time it would take to get to S Stewart's place and help out with her "girls"....


----------



## S.Stewart (1 Dec 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Contemplating the time it would take to get to S Stewart's place and help out with her "girls"....



Lol your more than welcome, better you having to listen to the drama then me.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Dec 2008)

Watching Shrek the Halls.   ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Dec 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Lol your more than welcome, better you having to listen to the drama then me.


Who said anything about having to listen to them??


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Watching Shrek the Halls.   ;D



Any good? I picked this DVD up for my daughter as one of her Santa gifts (with a plush Ty donkey included).  8)


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Any good? I picked this DVD up for my daughter as one of her Santa gifts (with a plush Ty donkey included).  8)



If they liked Shrek, they should like this.


----------



## Marshall (2 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Any good? I picked this DVD up for my daughter as one of her Santa gifts (with a plush Ty donkey included).  8)



Decent, I thought it be some rummage money grabber from the movies but it is fairly well done.

Funny Xmas song if I remember.


----------



## aussiechangover (2 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Just had garlic and herb rissoles



thats what i had for dinner last night, the wife likes aussie cooking so every now and again i`ll whip up something. already pre made a meat pie for dinner tonight


----------



## Trooper Hale (3 Dec 2008)

aussiechangover said:
			
		

> thats what i had for dinner last night, the wife likes aussie cooking so every now and again i`ll whip up something. already pre made a meat pie for dinner tonight


Unreal mate, sounds bonza! Hows that Canadian translator going?


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Dec 2008)

Rippa mate! AC is adjusting well no doubt. 

All is dinky-di here on Bribie www.bribie.com.au, yip, a real dinkum paradise  ;D

Give us a hoy if you're bored this wknd. Always a cold beer and a swim waiting for you.

Looks like AC is managing well with his Cdn made Aussie tucka. Gotta enjoy a good fang with the G&H rissoles. Swilled with some XXXX Gold. My rissies were generic, bought from Woolies. Crikey, I hate going there.

I wonder if he has his Missus doing a pavlova or some fresh lamingtons.

Hoo-Roo,

Wes


----------



## kratz (3 Dec 2008)

Reading and rereading OD's post with a stunned and confused look on my face.  ???


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Dec 2008)

I am wondering how long it would take me to learn the lingo if I decided to move to Australia and join up...


----------



## geo (3 Dec 2008)

all in all, I would suggest it'd take you a couple of days to get over the 1st real culture shock.

Bit like when I 1st moved to Newfoundland & had to adapt to the different accents that have developed on the island.  Ya gotta remember that all the towns were separate & communication between each and every one was limited.  Let that go on for a couple of hundred years and whoa.....

Saaaaay.... Australia fits a lot of those criteria too !!!!   So that explains it ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2008)

geo said:
			
		

> all in all, I would suggest it'd take you a couple of days to get over the 1st real culture shock.
> 
> Bit like when I 1st moved to Newfoundland & had to adapt to the different accents that have developed on the island.  Ya gotta remember that all the towns were separate & communication between each and every one was limited.  Let that go on for a couple of hundred years and whoa.....
> 
> Saaaaay.... Australia fits a lot of those criteria too !!!!   So that explains it ;D



Hmm.... you trying to start something there geo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ;D


----------



## geo (3 Dec 2008)

Who me ??? naw - wouldn't do that.
But - have you ever listened to a fella from Fogo Island talk ???  Cheez - ya gotta train that ear mighty fine to make heads from tails

Newfoundland - Irish Immigrants
Australia.... amongst others, Irish immigrants (not necessarily volunteers though)

If you want to hear something spectacular, ya gotta visit port au port / port aux basques area - listen to the french that comes outa there  WOW !


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Dec 2008)

Ah Port-aux-Port best week long bridge build I was on. We drank the bar/resort dry  ;D 

And yeah the french is just wow.....


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Dec 2008)

Its funny isnt it? The way language and speech become independant of the original influence. If i hadnt had an Irish mother i'd have been in a hell of a lot of trouble hanging out with Newfies when i was in Canada, but as it my mums accent helped me get it pretty quick. 
When i was in Ireland, all the relo's would ask my brother and i to slow down and speak "properly" as we both had quite strong Austrlalian country accents then. And i remember the feeling of panic when a Newf that i lived with in Canada told me my accent was getting Canadianised and losing its Australianism.
Our voices really do define us.
But back to the topic, right now i'm trying to figure out when i'll be able to come back to Canada again. I'm comparing my bank balance to the plane fare... and unfortunately both are about even.
I need to get back over there, i've been saying it for 2 years now and i really have to do something about it!


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Dec 2008)

Hales, 

If you would stop spending your hard earned cash on grog, porno, and in brothels, maybe you'd have a few quid to save  ;D

 :rofl:

Ah, the life of a single shack-rat rogue blackhatter!

I might pop in to the barbie at the 41 Club after 1130h tomorrow, then move on to the Newmarket Hotel for the 1400 swill that TST are promoting. 

Enjoy your parade in the morning. I wonder how many poor souls will kiss the bitumen with the heat and all. It was another shocker today or what!

Remember to hydrate (with water not beer).

Cheers/beers etc,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Dec 2008)

Water _not_ beer you say? Hmm, better look into that then...
For the friendly Canadian readers out there, Overwatch Downunder is talking about the parade rehearsal that our (my?) Light Horse Regiment did today. 90minutes in the sun and the boys were dropping like flies. We had 5 in my Squadron alone, 3 of whom went in for big face plants. And we were out scored by the other squadrons. Hell, we even had a horse almost go down it was so hot! 
Tomorrow will go for at least 2 hours they reckon and its going to be another hot day. So right now i'm drinking the water that my good comrade in arms has perscribed and making peace with any God that'll allow a man to stand, in high shine boots and dress uniform, for more then two hours in 30degree heat. Buddha is my best bet but even he's a bit dodgy, He perscribes sitting more then anything else i believe.
I've never gone down before though, and i'll be buggered if i'll go down tomorrow.


----------



## geo (4 Dec 2008)

Heh... never seen a horse do a face plant (aka Nose Dive) - could be interesting ;D

My fav was watching a Guardsman doing a plant (many hears ago).  Came down so rigid & straight that he bounced and broke his nose - though I am uncertain as to which plant did the nose in.


----------



## Mike Baker (4 Dec 2008)

Just put up Christmas lights. Boy, was that fun.


 :


----------



## LuvsMud (5 Dec 2008)

Waiting around for THE CALL and debating wether I should be decorating for christmas or packing up the house.  :crybaby:
Maybe I can chop down a mini tree...


----------



## Lil_T (5 Dec 2008)

procrastinating.  I'm waiting for the hubby to come online and debating when to put the window lights up.  All the decorations are up save those.  tree, outside lights (that was fun for 5'2" me), garland, and of course mistletoe.     Also getting ready to work on some math problems in preparation for my CFAT.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Dec 2008)

Getting ready for _another_ two-hour drive to Kingston.  Of course, I don't mind getting out of Ottawa for the weekends.  ;D


----------



## helpup (5 Dec 2008)

Last min touches on Kids party for tomorrow for the unit, last min prep for Mixed Mess dinner, and squashing rumours about the last people killed and injured.  "Op Sec" people just don't get it.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Dec 2008)

0701 h, Sat 06 Dec

Rev 0415 h.

Completed household duties ( includes clean toilets  ;D ), currently baking fresh bread, and been for a swim already.

METREP today is a humid and happy 35C, rained like buggary last night, all laundry on the line is still saturated.

Discovered ant nest in study closet abouty an hour ago, said nest now neutralised  :rocket: .

Hosting a few neighbours this arvo for a swim and a few snags on the barbie.

About to pull thru the ME CC Mk1, then might have a nana nap as I have been awake for hours already, and I had a late night in front of the TV.

Rejoicing in the single life on a tropical island www.bribie.com.au, I answer to no one except my two Siamese cats.

OWDU


----------



## TN2IC (5 Dec 2008)

I email my local MP in refer to the Liberal/NDP Coalition.  >


----------



## armyvern (5 Dec 2008)

I'm baaaccccckkkk.  >

And busily sifting through upteen thousand pages of new posts ...  :-X


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Dec 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> I'm baaaccccckkkk.  >
> 
> And busily sifting through upteen thousand pages of new posts ...  :-X


Uh-oh! 

Welcome back, e-mommy ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Dec 2008)

1126 h  METREP sunny and now 33C.

Enjoying warm fresh bread and CC and Pepsi Max to wash it down  ;D

Love this heat!!

OWDU


----------



## midget-boyd91 (6 Dec 2008)

Just returning from a Timmies run, had my Lg Blk 2 Sugar.  I may or may not have (mostly may) partied a bit too hard at brother in-law's 30th last night. Lucky for me though, it was a downhill walk home. 


Work in a little while. Hopefully it won't be as busy as hockey night across the street.
Welcome back, Vern.

Midget


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2008)

Getting my DEU's back together after picking them up from the cleaners for the Men's Soldiers Christmas Dinner tonight.


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> Getting my DEU's back together after picking them up from the cleaners for the Men's Soldiers Christmas Festive Dinner tonight.



There, fixed that for you.  Our MCpls and below had their "Jr Ranks Appreciation Dinner" on Thursday.  :


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Dec 2008)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> There, fixed that for you.  Our MCpls and below had their "Jr Ranks Appreciation Dinner" on Thursday.  :



"Bah, humbug!"


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2008)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> "Bah, humbug!"



I agree!


----------



## BernDawg (6 Dec 2008)

We're calling ours the "Men's Christmas Dinner" but that's just out unit I'll check the official terminology on Mon.


----------



## elliot (11 Dec 2008)

Talking a friend down out of her tree.


----------



## BernDawg (11 Dec 2008)

Straight off the Op ord, "Junior Ranks Christmas Dinner"  Go figure.


----------



## armyvern (11 Dec 2008)

elliot said:
			
		

> Talking a friend down out of her tree.



Beats the hell out of having to knock her off a high horse.


----------



## GK .Dundas (11 Dec 2008)

what am I doing right now?....er umm ahhh Do I have to answer this err....... :-[


----------



## LuvsMud (12 Dec 2008)

Heading back to Petawawa to drop off some care packages, visit my buds, do some skiing and have a few pints.  8)
Have a good weekend!
Mudd


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Dec 2008)

Wondering why I have no life. Oh, wait, 





> Total time logged in: 99 days, 22 hours and 12 minutes.




Ah, that's why.


----------



## kratz (12 Dec 2008)

Packing and taking a road trip back to the East Coast for the holidays.


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Wondering why I have no life. Oh, wait,
> 
> Ah, that's why.



No, it's because you like those losers the Habs - they're almost as bad as the Maple-Losers.

Go Boston!!


----------



## armyvern (12 Dec 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> Packing and taking a road trip back to the East Coast for the holidays.



And I'm just packing up for the long drive back to Gagetown from Borden ... the weather is the shits.

Ugggghhhhh.


----------



## Mike Baker (12 Dec 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> No, it's because you like those losers the Habs - they're almost as bad as the Maple-Losers.
> 
> Go Boston!!


The Habs are not as bad as the Makeme Laughs. I'll give you credit for being a Bruins fan though, since my dad is as well, and I'll usually watch 'em, an sometimes cheer for 'em too.


VIVE LES HABITANTS!


----------



## CountDC (12 Dec 2008)

Going to drink my third xmas meal this week!   :crybaby:  ok it's really  ;D


----------



## Marshall (12 Dec 2008)

Doing a little exercise.. then to the Ps3! lol


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2008)

> Wondering why I have no life. Oh, wait,
> Total time logged in: 99 days, 22 hours and 12 minutes.
> Ah, that's why.




That's a drop in the bucket. 

Total time logged in: 128 days, 16 hours and 54 minutes.  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Dec 2008)

0530 h Sat. Up for an hour, already 24C, not a cloud in the sky, sun is up. METREP today is 34C with maybe a thunderstorm firing up in the late arvo.

Off for a swim and a bike ride, then brekky and groceries, some work around home etc. Might even go to a few garage sales, looking for a cheap old stereo for outside.

I love my weekends.

OWDU


----------



## CEEBEE501 (12 Dec 2008)

;D Sitting in class watching the snow pile up


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Dec 2008)

Dusting off the old festive season tree


----------



## NL_engineer (13 Dec 2008)

Getting ready to head to the airport for my flight home.  Yay First day of Christmas Leave  ;D


----------



## King Elessar (13 Dec 2008)

finally home now for christmas leave. defenitely needed the break from BMQ


----------



## Nfld Sapper (13 Dec 2008)

Just completed m BFT for the year....... damn I'm sore now


----------



## KingKikapu (14 Dec 2008)

Been in Durango, Colorado for a vacation with a wonderful woman who has taken me back country skiing throughout Colorado, and cross country mountain biking in the famous Moab, Utah.  Life is tough.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (15 Dec 2008)

Yeah, so I walk in to work after a pretty long, dramatic weekend with the EX girlfriend... and get to my desk, boot the computer, start Outlook and the exchange server is down.  So in effect, I have come in to work for nothing.  If I can't read the emails I have to treat then I am useless.. I am going to adopt the fetal position under my desk, talk to you all later.


----------



## Celticgirl (15 Dec 2008)

Having coffee and catching up on today's news. I was going to head to the gym today, but the little one came down with a cold and stayed home from school to recover. I guess I'll have to do an at-home workout.


----------



## 211RadOp (15 Dec 2008)

Sitting at work, starting on OPME DCE002. Man it's quiet here today. So far just me.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (15 Dec 2008)

Watching my class play rockband  :-\. Should have called an ice day as so far 4 hours in to the day all that has happend is rockband.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Dec 2008)

Watching How The Grinch Stole Christmas.  My favorite!







Gives me a hankering for roast beast and Who hash.   ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Dec 2008)

Just set up my prelit tree, gonna throw on the rest of the stuff tomorrow (maybe) lol


----------



## 1feral1 (16 Dec 2008)

Crikey, 
After a long hot day at work, this was followed by a few CC and LA Max colas, complimented by a Eagle Boys $4.95 bacon and cheese pizza (if you are hungry RIGHT now go here http://www.eagleboys.com.au/), followed by a marathon grass cutting session, a swim to cool off, and another CC and LA max cola, and now on here, all in teh lat 84 minutes.

A lovely evening here about 28C the sun is setting, little wind palm-tree wind gauge says; slighty blowing.

Only 2.5 work days to go, then holidays. Its been 3 long yrs since I had some decent (3 wks) time off this time of the year at home.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## aussiechangover (16 Dec 2008)

getting ready for christmas leave only 1 more day to go


----------



## BinRat55 (16 Dec 2008)

I'm still musing over the fact that "Esquimalt" spell checks to "Asexuality". 

Hey OWDW - sounds nice. I love the heat - hate the cold. On the flip side, 9 days till Christmas and my snowblower is still a virgin!!  ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (16 Dec 2008)

Cleaning and just installed the new deep freeze now more cleaning


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Dec 2008)

Started Xmas leave as of today.


----------



## observor 69 (16 Dec 2008)

To cold to work outside so I am painting the concrete walls of our apartment boiler room.
Why you ask? Because I have a work bench in there and my military mind demands all things be neat and in proper order.


----------



## Trooper Hale (17 Dec 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> To cold to work outside so I am painting the concrete walls of our apartment boiler room.


Way too keen!  ;D
I've just knocked off work for the day and am drinking tea while constantly blowing my nose. 3 Days till Christmas leave and i've got a really bad cold. Has to be the worst bit of luck EVER.
Oh, and i'm working on my AFV id so that one day i too can match it with a few of the big boys here. It's a big ask though


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Dec 2008)

Me, just marking time til dismissal in 37 minutes, then home to God's Country AKA bribie Island www.bribie.com.au 

Hummm what will I cook for tea tonight?Too hot, might do the Maccas thing. ya at bribie Island rd at Caboolture, or wait, Hungry Jack's maybe.

OWDU


----------



## Bzzliteyr (17 Dec 2008)

I have just started sending my pictures in to be used by CTV for the sunday morning Christmas special for the troops in Afghanistan...keep your eyes peeled, I should even get my name in the credits!!


----------



## HItorMiss (17 Dec 2008)

Polishing my parade boot's for 9er's grad...  :


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Dec 2008)

Thu, 0718 h, 18 Dec, and its already hotter than the hubs of hell outside. I am sitting in a nice air-con office here at a certain Infantry Battalion, auditing their GM120's (81mm mortar log books), ensuring the EFCs are all correct along with other entries, got a whole stack to do.

At least I am inside, not basteing like some turkey on Christmas Day.

OWDU


----------



## Marshall (17 Dec 2008)

Going down to me gal's place (whom just got home for xmas break from University)  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (17 Dec 2008)

Watching Merry Christmas Mr. Bean






Seriously thinking about taking an extra day's annual leave and trying to get to Kingston on Thursday before the (possible) storm hits on Friday.  Just got most of my stuff packed up in preparation for it.  Emptied the fridge of anything that might go over in the next two weeks, so I'm all ready to go.


----------



## kratz (17 Dec 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> And I'm just packing up for the long drive back to Gagetown from Borden ... the weather is the shits.
> 
> Ugggghhhhh.



Drove right past Oromocto on our way to Quispamsiss. The roads were clear of snow and traffic. For most of the drive we were one of only a few vehicals on the highways. About 20cm of snow was dumped on us today though. The return trip to Borden will be far busier.


----------



## CountDC (18 Dec 2008)

Waiting for the final 2 and 1/2 hours to go by so I can stop getting these stupid last minute leave passes for Christmas.  Considering the bloody thing comes every year you would think people would have their passes in already, especially since they were reminded a month ago.

here's my leave pass, it starts tomorrow and I am flying home so when can you action it and give me my copy?  Right now, bend over you ***!!!

Boy, do I need my leave to start - or maybe a timmies run.


----------



## NL_engineer (18 Dec 2008)

kratz said:
			
		

> Drove right past Oromocto on our way to Quispamsiss. The roads were clear of snow and traffic. For most of the drive we were one of only a few vehicals on the highways. About 20cm of snow was dumped on us today though. The return trip to Borden will be far busier.



I think she was home by the time you posted  ;D BTW The roads were clear on the 12/13 (at least they were as of 1350 on the 13th) in the Oromocto/Freddie area anyway.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Dec 2008)

Spending the night doing laundry, packing and all that jazz before Christmas Leave starts tomorrow @ 1200ish.  Unit Christmas party tomorrow in Bayers Lake so I'll make my appearance (who has their unit party the last day before leave????), and then off to Moncton to 9'r Ds place, until we are head home to the Island the morning of Christmas Eve.  Still trying to figure out how to fit in Christmas turkey at 2 homes/families who have the same plan that are 45 minutes away from each other.  *scratches head*  There is snow down here in Halifax and in Moncton...hopin' for snow Christmas Eve/Day on PEI just like there always used to be.

Congrats to Celticgirl and the others who may have taken the big step today and joined the *big family*...congrats!!

To everyone who is travelling home to see family and loved ones this coming weekend/next week, safe travels!

To our folks who are deployed, on duty, not able to be at home over the Holidays, our thoughts are with you.  Stay safe!


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Dec 2008)

Here in the EME Control Office doing paperwork.

Christmas holidays start in 1h 45 mins.

Projected high of 37C today and sunny. Only 0945h now, and hot as the surface of  the sun.

I love the air-con in this office, 23C and celining fan is on  ;D

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (18 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Christmas holidays start in 1h 45 mins.
> 
> OWDU



Not that you are counting the minutes down or anything  8)...


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Dec 2008)

Oh I am, my first full on Christmas break in 3 yrs.

06 was in Iraq, 07 I was RDO from end of Nov to mid Jan.

08 - Look out here I come, off to Hervey Bay early in the week for 2 days if things go to plan. 3 weeks off and looking forward to it. Stocked up on CC and food.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## TN2IC (18 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Here in the EME Control Office doing paperwork.
> I love the air-con in this office, 23C and celining fan is on  ;D
> 
> OWDU



Arte et Marte at it's best  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Dec 2008)

"By skill and by fighting!"

Or "Twist to Open", which I like better, and yes a cool, no, cold, ice cold XXXX Gold or Pure Blonde would taste great.


Ahhhhhhhhhhh,

OWDU

EDITs abruptly: Pure Blonde is a type of beer here  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (18 Dec 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Congrats to Celticgirl and the others who may have taken the big step today and joined the *big family*...congrats!!



Thanks, EITS! Today was a very proud day for me and one I won't soon forget! Bring on BMOQ!!!  ;D


----------



## S.Stewart (18 Dec 2008)

Doesn't even feel like the holiday here, although I have a month off and was intending to enjoy it, but I unfortunately, screwed up my lower back, so I am down for the count for a few days at least, got to love it. Ah well, pain killers, Crown Royal, and scotch it is.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (18 Dec 2008)

S.Stewart said:
			
		

> Ah well, pain killers, Crown Royal, and scotch it is.



Want a body bag to go with that  ;D


----------



## S.Stewart (18 Dec 2008)

The NFLD Grinch said:
			
		

> Want a body bag to go with that  ;D



I'm actually a pain management case, used to the pain pills...lol. Booze up's the ante.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Dec 2008)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Thanks, EITS! Today was a very proud day for me and one I won't soon forget! Bring on BMOQ!!!  ;D



Time to change that profile OCdt ?


----------



## Celticgirl (18 Dec 2008)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Time to change that profile OCdt ?



Oops, oh yeah.  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (18 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Projected high of 37C today and sunny.


 Heh, we had a high of -2 today, wind chill made it feel more like -12 or so. Tomorrow we will be blessed with almost 50 knots of wind (1 knot = 1.5 miles per hour [IIRC]), along with a high of -4, not factoring in wind chill there.

Wes, you want a son?

;D


----------



## Jammer (18 Dec 2008)

Enjoying my HLTA!!!!!


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Heh, we had a high of -2 today, wind chill made it feel more like -12 or so. Tomorrow we will be blessed with almost 50 knots of wind (1 knot = 1.5 miles per hour [IIRC]), along with a high of -4, not factoring in wind chill there.
> 
> Wes, you want a son?
> 
> ;D



My neighbour has a hot daughter who prances around shamlessly in short-shorts and an cheap poor excuse for a top. I think she is about 22 or 23, long blonde hair etc. Typical Bribieislander beach loving chick. Perhaps she needs a boytoy with an accent??

OWDU


----------



## 211RadOp (19 Dec 2008)

Finally home for the holidays. Went to my son's High School's musical last night. Good show. Just waiting now for my trucks appointment at the dealership.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (19 Dec 2008)

Accent, eh?  Funny, I can pull off two seperate accents being a Quebecois you know?!

I'd love to be able to come down and visit Wes, it will happen one of these days... Let me see how much a ticket is in January...what airport do I put down?


----------



## X Royal (19 Dec 2008)

Currently sitting at home during a major blizzard.
It's now -4C with heavy snow. Winds from the east at 45 km/h gusting to 60 km/h. Visibility near zero.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (19 Dec 2008)

Reading quit the interesting article 
http://www.cracked.com/article_16874_6-worst-vacations-people-actually-pay.html

I think #1 might be fun


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2008)

X Royal said:
			
		

> Currently sitting at home during a major blizzard.
> It's now -4C with heavy snow. Winds from the east at 45 km/h gusting to 60 km/h. Visibility near zero.



Yep, started here in Kingston about an hour ago and there's already accumulation.  According to The Weather Network, it's -13 (feels like -22), winds 20 km/h with gusts up to 37 km/h.  We expect 10-15 cm of snow today and tonight and they're calling for possible winds up to 60 km/h, blowing all that snow around.  I'm really glad I got out of Ottawa yesterday!  Safe driving to anyone traveling in any weather today and tonight!


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2008)

Sitting here ...

Being the Base Duty Officer ...

First day of block leave travel ... crappy weather westwards ...

Drive carefully dammit --- I do NOT need any more bad phone calls or SIRs this week.


----------



## hugh19 (19 Dec 2008)

Don't feel too bad, my first day of leave I was duty.


----------



## NL_engineer (19 Dec 2008)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Sitting here ...
> 
> Being the Base Duty Officer ...
> 
> ...



That's got to suck


----------



## R. Jorgensen (19 Dec 2008)

Not much... teehee  ;D


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> My neighbour has a hot daughter who prances around shamlessly in short-shorts and an cheap poor excuse for a top. I think she is about 22 or 23, long blonde hair etc. Typical Bribieislander beach loving chick. Perhaps she needs a boytoy with an accent??
> 
> OWDU



*Starts humping the laptop*  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Accent, eh?  Funny, I can pull off two seperate accents being a Quebecois you know?!
> 
> I'd love to be able to come down and visit Wes, it will happen one of these days... Let me see how much a ticket is in January...what airport do I put down?



Two choices.

Brisbane or the Sinshine Coast.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## hugh19 (19 Dec 2008)

I would go for the sin and sun LOLOLOL


----------



## tango22a (19 Dec 2008)

Vern: Why is it that you seem to get all the GOOD jobs at the most inopportune times?

Mr. Plow: suggest you leave laptop alone and be prepared for several days of keeping the old runways clear.

Cheers,

tango22a

Mr Plow: Congrats on addition to family! !


----------



## TN2IC (19 Dec 2008)

Thanks b'y!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Dec 2008)

Have officially finished all the Christmas shopping!  WOOT WOOT!!!  No more shopping at the mall.
And I also realized today that I forgot my wedding anniversary.  It was 3 days ago.  Oops   But at least we BOTH forgot so, I didn't get it trouble.


----------



## Trooper Hale (19 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> My neighbour has a hot daughter who prances around shamlessly in short-shorts and an cheap poor excuse for a top. I think she is about 22 or 23, long blonde hair etc. Typical Bribieislander beach loving chick. Perhaps she needs a boytoy with an accent??
> 
> OWDU


I can pretend!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (19 Dec 2008)

I am feeling bad for picking on a little kid in a different thread.

I hope Santa wasn't watching....


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (19 Dec 2008)

EITS

If you leave Santa a beer on Christmas Eve all will be forgiven ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

Hales! said:
			
		

> I can pretend!



Hales you male slut, you know where I live  ;D

Hey, are you going to Vic for your leave?

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Mike Baker (19 Dec 2008)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> My neighbour has a hot daughter who prances around shamlessly in short-shorts and an cheap poor excuse for a top. I think she is about 22 or 23, long blonde hair etc. Typical Bribieislander beach loving chick. Perhaps she needs a boytoy with an accent??
> 
> OWDU


How much to get there? I'll be you're house maid. Anything to get away from -20C LOL


If this keeps up, I doubt we will have our _*outdoor*_ ball hockey tournament this weekend. But I guess the hot blond would be a bit better, eh?  ;D

Have a good Christmas Wes! 
:cheers:


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Dec 2008)

You too mate, enjoy the snow and cold. I was up at 0430 this am, pulling palm fronds out of the pool as it was a windy night. Yes I fell in, but the air temp was 25 and the water 29C. Can't complain.

Tonight we are having a street party, I'll do my 'ghey bit' by baking some fresh bread (for the snags), and supplying some candy-canes. Snags and steaks on the barbie, CC and coke, and XXXX Gold to swill.

That blonde might be there, might have to get her to sit on my knee  ;D ha!


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## midget-boyd91 (19 Dec 2008)

Everybody complains about the cold.... am I the only one that likes it? There is nothing more refreshing than a walk out in the woods with snow blowing and wind dropping the temp to under twenty-five below freezing. 
   I mean sure, I love summer but winter is a lot more enjoyable when you enjoy the 'worst' part of it.

Congrats on the newborn, Mr.Plow 

Midget


----------



## KingKikapu (20 Dec 2008)

Meph, I just spent 29hrs traveling from Colorado to Victoria.  Ruddy snow is coming down everywhere.  If that wasn't enough, I had to be seated by the most satanically-possessed toddler from hell ever observed.  I have now lost all urge to procreate.  I cannot stress how much I wanted to jump out of the plane and take my chances with gravity.

That's it.  I'm getting a beer.

King


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Dec 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Everybody complains about the cold.... am I the only one that likes it? There is nothing more refreshing than a walk out in the woods with snow blowing and wind dropping the temp to under twenty-five below freezing.
> I mean sure, I love summer but winter is a lot more enjoyable when you enjoy the 'worst' part of it.
> 
> Congrats on the newborn, Mr.Plow
> ...


Who said I was complaining? I just see goin' Down Under a more 'fun' option, what with the hot blond and warmth an all. ;D


----------



## Marshall (20 Dec 2008)

uncle-midget-boyd said:
			
		

> Everybody complains about the cold.... am I the only one that likes it? There is nothing more refreshing than a walk out in the woods with snow blowing and wind dropping the temp to under twenty-five below freezing.
> I mean sure, I love summer but winter is a lot more enjoyable when you enjoy the 'worst' part of it.
> 
> Congrats on the newborn, Mr.Plow
> ...



I am good with it. Id rather it warm right now since I am trying to get into a physical regime and the whole bitter cold is a little unmotivating.. but whatever spring will come sometime 

After all, we are the big burly Canadians who live our days out in the bitter airs of the north... right?  ;D


----------



## tango22a (20 Dec 2008)

Marshall:

You're about as happy as if you were in your right mind. As far as I am concerned snow and cold SUCKS!! 

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## NL_engineer (20 Dec 2008)

listening to "The Wall", and surfing through here and Lightfighter.net  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (20 Dec 2008)

Replacing worn weather stripping  on a couple of doors  :-\


----------



## Pea (21 Dec 2008)

Enjoying X-mas Leave at home with my family, after graduating my QL3's this past Friday. Looking forward to starting work at my new unit in the new year.  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Dec 2008)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Enjoying X-mas Leave at home with my family, after graduating my QL3's this past Friday. Looking forward to starting work at my new unit in the new year.  ;D



:cheers:

Congrats


----------



## Sub_Guy (21 Dec 2008)

Looking out my window at all the damn snow.  It should be a nice drive up the island!


----------



## aesop081 (21 Dec 2008)

Dolphin_Hunter said:
			
		

> Looking out my window at all the damn snow.  It should be a nice drive up the island!



The highway was shit yesterday DH, drive safe.


----------



## observor 69 (21 Dec 2008)

MediPea said:
			
		

> Enjoying Xmas Leave at home with my family, after graduating my QL3's this past Friday. Looking forward to starting work at my new unit in the new year.  ;D



Congratulations on your graduation Pea. It has been a lot of fun and interesting to read of each step through to becoming a QL3 medic.
You took on and met each challenge, the pride is yours.

Enjoy your holidays


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Dec 2008)

Currently sweating. Its 30C at 1100 h on a sunny Monday morning.

On Christmas leave until 12 Jan, enjoying myself immensly.

OWDU


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2008)

*Looks outside* 


White blowning snow. Hell! The dog won't even go out!


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Dec 2008)

Had the grandson over last night and his folks just picked him up, so I am resting!  
Poor thing is starting his teething (7 months today) and was grumpier than usual.

ME


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2008)

Freaken dog just poop in the kitchen!!!  :-X


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2008)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> Freaken dog just poop in the kitchen!!!  :-X


Well, you _are_ Mr. Plow, you can get rid of it quick....

;D


----------



## TN2IC (21 Dec 2008)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Well, you _are_ Mr. Plow, you can get rid of it quick....
> 
> ;D




I can lay salt on it...  ;D


----------



## Sigs Pig (21 Dec 2008)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> Freaken dog just poop in the kitchen!!!



What size of dog? We have some #2 pampers if won't go out.

ME


----------



## Mike Baker (21 Dec 2008)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> I can lay salt on it...  ;D


With that thing? Never knew you had salt...


----------



## Kat Stevens (22 Dec 2008)

-30 here, and the dog (Siberian Husky) won't come in.  The colder it gets, the better she likes it.  I think she's expecting me to go out and chase her around....silly puppy.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (22 Dec 2008)

Recovering from a nasty sinus cold and fever; it struck me within 15 minutes of getting home from the grocery store.


----------



## Michael OLeary (22 Dec 2008)

R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> Recovering from a nasty sinus cold and fever; it struck me within 15 minutes of getting home the grocery store.



I think I know that bug.  Drops you to your knees without warning, makes you wish you were dead for about a week, then it's a long slow 2-3 week climb back to feeling OK again.

Hope I'm wrong and yours goes away as fast as it appeared.


----------



## R. Jorgensen (22 Dec 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> I think I know that bug.  Drops you to your knees without warning, makes you wish you were dead for about a week, then it's a long slow 2-3 week climb back to feeling OK again.
> 
> Hope I'm wrong and yours goes away as fast as it appeared.



Well, the symptoms are exactly as you explained, I am feeling A LOT better than I was yesterday but I'm still have spontaneous Hot and Cold spells and my ears are still annyoingly sore.

I hope that it goes away in time for Christmas so I don't pass it off to the rest of my family however, sometimes it can't be helped.


----------



## NL_engineer (22 Dec 2008)

Michael O`Leary said:
			
		

> I think I know that bug.  Drops you to your knees without warning, makes you wish you were dead for about a week, then it's a long slow 2-3 week climb back to feeling OK again.



I'm just getting over that one  :



			
				R. Jorgensen said:
			
		

> Recovering from a nasty sinus cold and fever; it struck me within 15 minutes of getting home from the grocery store.



I found DayQuil/NightQuil worked wonders.  It at least let me get through the work day (I'm to stupid to go to the MIR for the flu  ;D).


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Dec 2008)

Just getting ready to head back to the Cape for Christmas...and enjoy the remaining time with my daughter before I head to the Mega. Only a week and a half to go!  

I hope everyone has a good holiday!


----------



## KingKikapu (23 Dec 2008)

Spent the night throwing snowballs at a pesky family of raccoons in a tree.

I know, I'm filled with Christmas cheer.


Happy Saturnalia folks.


----------



## tango22a (23 Dec 2008)

Putzing around here, listening to Mannheim Steamroller Christmas CDs on stereo.

Seasons Greetings to all!!

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## TN2IC (23 Dec 2008)

Now? Just finish posting up some funnies.   After, I"m going to hit the Xbox 360 for some COD 4... Yeah I poor for the new game.. Hint hint Santa..


----------



## Marshall (24 Dec 2008)

Mr Plow said:
			
		

> Now? Just finish posting up some funnies.   After, I"m going to hit the Xbox 360 for some COD 4... Yeah I poor for the new game.. Hint hint Santa..



I've never played any COD's before, but I am also going for CoD5 for my Ps3. Sounds good.


Merry Christmas All  ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Dec 2008)

Marshall said:
			
		

> I've never played any COD's before, but I am also going for CoD5 for my Ps3. Sounds good.
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas All  ;D


That is an AWESOME game! 

The eldest nephew and I played through it last night on coop mode, and man, is he ever good with a browning! LOL


Merry Christmas folks! Stay safe!


----------



## PMedMoe (30 Dec 2008)

Part 2 of my annual frequent Band of Brothers marathon.   ;D


----------



## kratz (30 Dec 2008)

Unloading and unpacking from our holidays to the coast. Now to get ready to get back at 'er.


----------



## Pea (30 Dec 2008)

Settling into my new home and preparing to start at my first "working" posting. Enjoying my last few days of leave.  ;D

Also potty training the new puppy.... now that's a ton of fun.  : (It's a good thing she's really cute!)


----------



## Mike Baker (30 Dec 2008)

Might go play some xBox live in a bit. Man, Call of Duty 4 is awesome ;D


----------



## HItorMiss (30 Dec 2008)

XBox sounds good right now..maybe 9er will let me have an hour or 2 with my new games..... :'(


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Dec 2008)

31 Dec 2008

Well, its just before 1000h, At 0800 I cut the grass, then went for a swim to cool off.

It was 35C yesterday and the same will be today, but tonight I will head to the beach to watch the firerworks for 2100h, then most likely to the RSL www.bribiersl.com for NYE, going stag.

Bad storms in the arvo yesterday with some 'quarter' sized hail. some are suppoed to fire up again today also.

OWDU


----------



## medaid (31 Dec 2008)

Trying to get over this weird fluish thing! I've got a strange bacterial infection and such of my lungs... Eek... 

Just counting the hours till New Years! Then... Well tomorrow's another year!


----------



## HItorMiss (31 Dec 2008)

Odd off feeling today, I assume that driniing a lot of booze will fix it


----------



## 1feral1 (31 Dec 2008)

1000 h NYD, and its already 34C.

Laying low today because of the heat.

Air-con on full, all ceiling fans and pedistal fans at full.

Going to make some of my Mom's home recipe of fudge today.

Squirley Shirley's Fudge consisting of:

1 cup brown sugar,

1 cup white sugar,

1/2 cup of Beehive corn syrup

1/4 cup real butter; and

1/2 cup homo milk.

Next boil the mixture until a 'thread' appears after it drips off a spoon; and

then drip some of the melted fudge into a cup of cold water, if it 'balls', its ready.

With an electric beater, beat the shyte out of it ( still in the sauce pan) until it begins to go creamy.  Finally quickly pour into a greased pan. It solidifys real fast, let cool end enjoy. 

Since I was a kid, this fudge was a family treat only at Christmas, and the recipe comes from my American born Grandmother originally (we are direct blood relations to the extended Jesse James family). She was born in the mid 1880's, so its been around the family for a long time.

OWDU


----------



## Sigs Pig (31 Dec 2008)

Oh _fudge_ that sounds good!   

Going to try that later.

ME


----------



## AverageJoe (31 Dec 2008)

Trying to find the cheapest vehicle transport company, cuz the army won't pay for my move back to gagetown after OJT. Damn Administrative loops holes. haha


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2008)

Why not drive the damn thing back?


----------



## tango22a (31 Dec 2008)

Just finished watchihg "Top Ten Tanks" on Military Channel. Then I had to apologize on another thread for screwing up. Anyway will probably watch "CATS" DVD which arrived today.

Happy New Year to all!!!

tango22a


----------



## kratz (31 Dec 2008)

Just back from the New Years festivities at the mess. Now we are settled in to watch some movies and popcorn.


----------



## AverageJoe (31 Dec 2008)

put on almost 6000km on my new car? I lose either way I guess. oh well, thems the breaks I guess.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (31 Dec 2008)

Your call.  I put 35000 km on mine in 2 years, most of it from driving back and forth to Gagetown.


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Jan 2009)

Well, I'm just home. Yay 2009!


----------



## TN2IC (1 Jan 2009)

Just finsh a night shift at work plowing... good night now.


----------



## marcks (1 Jan 2009)

getting ready to go back to BMQ this weekend.


----------



## Sigs Pig (1 Jan 2009)

Just got up and looking out the window, I have some shovelling to do.... 

HNY to all,
ME


----------



## Celticgirl (1 Jan 2009)

I'm watching a "marshmallow world" outside my window...big blizzard happening here in Cape Breton! I'm also thinking I should get to work on writing out my autobiography, now that I finally found 8 X 14" lined paper. I'm still about 25 words over the limit, though...(sigh)

Two more days, and I fly out to St. Jean...the great adventure begins this weekend! I hope I've packed enough long underwear and moisturizer!!


----------



## armyvern (3 Jan 2009)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm watching a "marshmallow world" outside my window...big blizzard happening here in Cape Breton! I'm also thinking I should get to work on writing out my autobiography, now that I finally found 8 X 14" lined paper. I'm still about 25 words over the limit, though...(sigh)
> 
> Two more days, and I fly out to St. Jean...the great adventure begins this weekend! I hope I've packed enough long underwear and moisturizer!!



Saw on the news that you were all getting blasted --- totally missed us here; just really nasty winds.

meanwhile ... I'm busily surfing the net now that I have internet again!!  ;D


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> meanwhile ... I'm busily surfing the net now that I have internet again!!  ;D



find anything good  >  ;D


----------



## leroi (3 Jan 2009)

I'm watching my two adult children watch _Throw Mama From a Train. _  They are teasing me by comparing me to Danny de Vito's overbearing  hag of a mother in the movie. Highly unflattering and completely untrue. (I don't find this quite as funny as my brats do, er, as my children do). 

I'm drinking CR with ginger (and 2 dashes of Angostura for good health).

I'm cooking basmati in the rice cooker and will add homemade kimchi  for a welcome cleanse after all the different foods we overate  throughout the Christmas season.

I'm ironing and mending clothes to get ready for work on January 5th. (Yuck )

I'm thanking God for my accidental birth on this planet  that landed me in a country called Canada. ( I might have landed in  a much worse place!)

I 'm thinking of and thanking all past, present and future members of the Canadian Forces for protecting Canada and consequently making this world and my world such a good place to be!

Thank you Guys and Gals! You are the very best! 

I wish you all  happiness, success, prosperity and good fortune for the coming  and following years!


----------



## NL_engineer (3 Jan 2009)

Cooking some Spaghetti, and surfing the web  ;D


----------



## Celticgirl (3 Jan 2009)

Hanging out in Hfx airport (free wireless ) and waiting for my flight to Mtl. I guess this is my last bit of internet for a while...and last Timmie's.  



			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Saw on the news that you were all getting blasted --- totally missed us here; just really nasty winds.



It wasn't that bad actually...only about 15 cm and they were calling for 50 or more!


----------



## MP 811 (3 Jan 2009)

Sitting at the Det getting caught up on reports.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2009)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> Hanging out in Hfx airport (free wireless ) and waiting for my flight to Mtl. I guess this is my last bit of internet for a while...and last Timmie's.
> 
> It wasn't that bad actually...only about 15 cm and they were calling for 50 or more!



Best of luck Celtic.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jan 2009)

Ahhhhhhh,

0830 Sun.

METREP here www.bribie.com.au is 27C, some wind and partly cloudy

Just had a traditional Canuck pancake breakfast with Canadian Beehive golden corn syrup, some real butter, and light crispy bacon, with some of the bacon harmoniously shared with Sam the Siamese cat. Wierdly enough washed down with ice cold orange Gatorade.

Just heard Sky News is announcing a ground invasion is under way in Gaza.

OWDU


----------



## leroi (3 Jan 2009)

Adieu for now and best of luck Celticgirl! 

Here's wishing you great success in all your endeavours! :cheers:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2009)

Yeah occured during the night your time OWDU.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jan 2009)

I thought something was going on about 8-9 hrs ago, as I seen some info on Fox, and saw what appeared to be the deliberate use of Smk from either Arty, Armd or both, to possibly obscure open ground for a push into Gaza. Fell asleep shortly after, and only been up for a short time.

Anyways, going for a swim, pool temp 29C, followed maybe by a trip to the range to warm uo my 1896 vintage Martini-Enfield .303 CC Mk1, all before it gets too bloody hot and sticky out.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## leroi (3 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhh,
> 
> 0830 Sun.
> 
> ...




6:00 pm, Ontario, Canada: minus 7 celsius (19 Farenheit)  and clear

OWDU,

If you send  us, in southwestern Ontario, some real Australian sunshine, I'll send you some real French Canadian maple syrup and real Canadian bacon--I'll even throw in some extra cans of Canadian beer and tomato juice to wash it down with!  ;D


----------



## Niteshade (3 Jan 2009)

Yum yum. good maple syrup is not only expensive, but hard to come by.

Good offer there OWDU. You should take it.

Nites


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jan 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> 6:00 pm, Ontario, Canada: minus 7 celsius (19 Farenheit)  and clear
> 
> OWDU,
> 
> If you send  us, in southwestern Ontario, some real Australian sunshine, I'll send you some real French Canadian maple syrup and real Canadian bacon--I'll even throw in some extra cans of Canadian beer and tomato juice to wash it down with!  ;D



Well Leroi, perhaps you should also send yourself too... Ha!

Plenty of sunshine at my place  ;D

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## leroi (3 Jan 2009)

OWDU, that's tempting! Too bad I've gotta go back to work Jan. 5th!

Best regards and keep posting about the wonderful sunshine "down under." 

It gives us northerners something to look forward to!!


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Jan 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> OWDU, that's tempting! Too bad I've gotta go back to work Jan. 5th!



Squirms and grins...

Thanks.

Wes


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2009)

Watching Canada vs. Russia in OT..shoot out now.....COME ON BOYS!!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (3 Jan 2009)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> Watching Canada vs. Russia in OT..shoot out now.....COME ON BOYS!!!



And CDN wins.


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Jan 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> And CDN wins.


BOO YAH! ;D ;D


----------



## kkwd (3 Jan 2009)

Watching Indy at San Diego AFC wild card game. Indy leads 17 to 14.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jan 2009)

Hanging out in Singapore, spent yesterday touring the battle box and the Army Museum. Afterwards my friend took to downtown to quaff a few pints and discuss the world's problems! If you are single and have money this is the place to be, it's crawling with stunningly beautiful women!!!! Singapore is also freakingly expensive. The price of beer goes up as the night goes on if you are in the downtown core. The Hawker stalls have lots of good food at reasonable prices.


----------



## ringer98 (4 Jan 2009)

I can't beleive Indy lost... to cry baby Phillip Rivers. The humanity!!!!!


----------



## Panzer Grenadier (4 Jan 2009)

I'm going to go to the Rideau Canal and get pushed around one of those chairs with the skates on them, because I can't skate and want to do it for kicks.  Then go eat sushi.


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

getting ready to go to an adult Toys 'R us (Home depot)


----------



## KingKikapu (4 Jan 2009)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Hanging out in Singapore, spent yesterday touring the battle box and the Army Museum. Afterwards my friend took to downtown to quaff a few pints and discuss the world's problems! If you are single and have money this is the place to be, it's crawling with stunningly beautiful women!!!! Singapore is also freakingly expensive. The price of beer goes up as the night goes on if you are in the downtown core. The Hawker stalls have lots of good food at reasonable prices.


One of my favourite cities.  I once contemplated doing a masters of architecture there.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Jan 2009)

I'm sitting at home on a beautiful 28degree day, watching the cricket. And its looking good, Australia made a good total and the Sydney pitch is notorious for not being a good batting pitch. Hopefully South Africa do ok though, i'm keen for this to last the full 5 days.


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

Cricket ?

Is that something like watching paint dry ???


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Cricket ?
> 
> Is that something like watching paint dry ???


I dont bag your sports, you shouldnt bag mine. Personally, i find ice hockey really interesting, its the bit where they play best of 47 to see who wins that bores me. 
Cricket is an absolutely brilliant game, how could anything where a team scores over 400 runs be boring? And have you ever seen a fast bowler like Brett Lee or Dale Steyn bowl? The batsman has to stand there while a ball travelling at 150kmh ricochets off the pitch towards him AND not only does he have to avoid being killed by it, he's got to play a shot and make runs off it. Its exciting and full of action. A test match goes (best case) for 5 days. And everyone of those days is worth watching. Last week i spent ever day at the cricket watching South Africa play brilliantly to win in Australia for the first time in 16 years. That was a fantastic test.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jan 2009)

No, it's more like baseball.


----------



## geo (4 Jan 2009)

Best of 47 wins ? 
What sport is that ??? Or are you refering to the full league season ?

BTW - not attempting to "bag" your sport - it just doesn't do much for me BUT, give me a good game of Rugby (League, Union OR Aussie rules) OR Lacrosse OR Irish football OR Hurley....


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jan 2009)

I have lived in Australia for 14 yrs.

Played cricket drunk a few times, still don't understand it, not a clue.

When asked one day what I thought of it, I referred to it as a 'girls' game, and the Mess went silent, ha!

For the life of me how anyone can play the same game for days, when 2.5 hrs of any sport is enough for me at one go.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> Best of 47 wins ?


Sorry, i was exaggerating. It just blew me away watching what i thought was the final of the hockey a few years ago, I saw Edmonton lose and assumed that was that. No one else seemed upset though and i asked why, "Dont worry" They said, "It's best of 7!".
In a Test Series, we play best of three. In One Day cricket, its one game to decide it. 

South Africa are 4/176 now! Australia are looking good to go into the second innings and really knock up a total RSA wont be able to chase. Peter Siddle is a Victorian legend!


----------



## Old Sweat (4 Jan 2009)

Halesnik!

I have watched cricket on the tube and I think I have a grip on the basics. A butch of people dressed in cook's whites wander a round a field trying to catch oddly hit balls before they roll into the traffic. Then they go sit down and drink tea while they wonder why England never wins.

Actually the game requires a lot of skill, even with the tea breaks. It just is not suited for the North American mentality.

Oh, and if you would like to see snow, come and shovel my driveway after the next dumping. I guarantee you lots of hot rum and a big feed of hot pork and beans in front of the fireplace.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Jan 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I have lived in Australia for 14 yrs.
> 
> Played cricket drunk a few times, still don't understand it, not a clue.
> 
> ...




You've got it backwards Wes. In England, baseball is called "rounders", and usually it's a girls game.


----------



## Trooper Hale (4 Jan 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Actually the game requires a lot of skill, even with the tea breaks. It just is not suited for the North American mentality.
> 
> Oh, and if you would like to see snow, come and shovel my driveway after the next dumping. I guarantee you lots of hot rum and a big feed of hot pork and beans in front of the fireplace.


Haha, that sounds fantastic. I'll be on the next plane over! I just need to find my hat...
Maybe your right about the North American mentality. It is a slow game and requires a lot of patience. I used to coach a team of under 12's and it was great to see the transition in the fielding through the season from fidgety at the start and relaxed at the end. For a 12 year old kid to stand out in the field for 5 hours with only one or two quick drinks breaks is really something, but my kids learnt to relax and enjoy it, while still pulling off sharp catches and good fielding after hours and hours in the sun.
I remember when i was playing in Vancouver, a group of American kids came over while i was putting on my pads as i was batting next and starting asking me about it. "How fast does the pitcher throw?" they said as the bowler sent down a scorcer to the bloke batting, "This bowler bowls at about 130kmh" i said, "Thats about as fast as me" said a 12yr old kid, "Its the a bit different though...". I couldnt make them understand the difference and the intricacies. That it takes 10 wickets before the teams swap, that the batsman can only go out once, that because the ball bounces its actually quite a bit harder then if it is thrown at you on the full...
 They got bored after 5 minutes and walked off. Maybe it is a North American mentality to need instant action and drama. But people who play cricket understand the need to wait and be patient. I like to think that someone who plays cricket can use it for the rest of their lives. The phrase "Its just not Cricket" isnt just some old English antique, its a term that i still use that describes things that modern society seems to have forgotten. Things like playing by the rules, waiting your turn and respecting others. Really, its a not just a game, its a way of _living_ life.
Anyway, enough of me singing about the game! 5 down for 230 now! They're chasing 440 and unless South Africa's tail wag's we're looking really good for a big win. Still, anything could happen in the second innings


----------



## kkwd (5 Jan 2009)

I am watching The Honeymooners movie 2005 version, I have sunk so low.  :crybaby:


----------



## armyvern (5 Jan 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> getting ready to go to an adult Toys 'R us (*Home depot*)



Yeah ri-ight.

 >


----------



## FastEddy (5 Jan 2009)

[quote author=
[/quote]

Sitting here driving my Cat crazy with the Laser tipped Pen I received for Christmas.

You cannot believe how fast or high these animals can run and jump.

I end a session by running and shutting off the Beam under a closet door. He sits for hours staring at the spot, leaves and eventually comes back into the Computer Room and takes up his surveillance.

Cheers ;D.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Jan 2009)

First day back from a very busy and excellent Christmas Leave.  Home on PEI for Christmas with 9r D, had a quiet NYE at *home* (Dieppe NB) that wasn't too stormy...back to the Island this weekend, revielle at 0500 today for the drive back to Hfx and PT..now at the shop putting in my next leave pass  ;D.  I find it breaks up the post-holiday blues to get one in first thing back.

That had to be the fastest 15 days off I have ever had.

Starting to plan the next winter weekend getaway, and spring/summer camping/hiking/day trips...places to go, things to see...


----------



## canadian4ever (5 Jan 2009)

Just finished watching the GOLD MEDAL GAME Canada vs Sweden!!!! Ya we win again


----------



## KingKikapu (6 Jan 2009)

haha baseball is one of the last sports that I think of when it comes to the North American instant gratification mentality.  I hate that sport.  I would honestly prefer cricket.  When I was in Melbourne I went to one of the Oz/SA test matches.  Interesting game, but 30/30 seems like a lot more fun.

I'll stick to downhill mountain biking.  In the dark.


----------



## aussiechangover (7 Jan 2009)

trying to get some info about playing aussie rules for a club in ottawa when i get sent there later this year and if it`s a recognised military sport.


----------



## kratz (7 Jan 2009)

Just returned from a 30min walk around the neighbourhood. Snow covered sidewalks are treacherous.


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2009)

I'm here....in bed. With both a bad head and chest cold, and now, thanks to my dad, a very bad stomach bug. 

This sucks


----------



## Marshall (13 Jan 2009)

The Beaver said:
			
		

> I'm here....in bed. With both a bad head and chest cold, and now, thanks to my dad, a very bad stomach bug.
> 
> This sucks



Better keep you in Quarantine. 

I have not gotten any illness yet this winter.. which is odd... *knocks on wood*


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2009)

Marshall said:
			
		

> Better keep you in Quarantine.
> 
> I have not gotten any illness yet this winter.. which is odd... *knocks on wood*


Oh I am. Worst part is, dad isn't, so his germs are all over the place


----------



## LuvsMud (24 Jan 2009)

Packing and making my way down to St-Jean... please be gentle.  >


----------



## WrenchBender (24 Jan 2009)

Packing to come home for a bit, I'm tired of the MUD. Looking forward to seeing some real winter for a bit.

WrenchBender


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Jan 2009)

Another shockingly hot day here with humidity to boot. An hour a go, 34C, pool temp 30C.

Spent 2 days at Broadbeach on the Gold Coast staying at the Mantra Bel Air resort, with friends. Lots of piss and good steaks. Now home, cleaned the pool, and now off to a pre Australia Day party at this blonde chick's place here on the island. 

Should be a hoot and a half.

AAR to follow  :warstory:

Wes


----------



## Yrys (25 Jan 2009)

Wondering at which hour I should go see the reconstitution at Mont-Royal
of the fort (of snow) "bataille" of La Guerre des tuques, a 1984 children movie.


The most célebre sentence : "La guerre, la guerre, c'est pas une raison pour se faire mal, ça!"
"The war, the war, it's not a reason to hurt ourself, that!"








Guerre des tuques au parc Jeanne-Mance


----------



## King Elessar (25 Jan 2009)

sitting in a hotel surfing the web and enjoying my last few hours of peace and quiet before heading back to CFLRS for week 12, almost finished here.


----------



## Marshall (27 Jan 2009)

Well,

My girlfriend of 3 1/2 years and I called it quits last night (mutually). Figured we are more friends then lovers nowadays. She is in a different province so we just have changed. And our roads will be spreading further apart when I join the military. We think we will remain good friends though, since that is how it was lately anyways. And our "group" of friends are kinda the same anyways hehe. 

Ah well. Being (1 month till) 19 I am single for the first time for most of my 'older' life ha.

So that is what I have been up to ha.  :


----------



## missing1 (27 Jan 2009)

Packing for a 4 week stay in Costa Rica


----------



## KingKikapu (27 Jan 2009)

Looking for a new job at the worst time possible.

How like life.


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jan 2009)

I missed the past 3 days from work, crook as Rookwood with some flu of some kind. Fever and very chesty, on the mend though.

So tonight 3 DVDs on stand by. Zoran, Hancock, and The Happening.  Between movies a swim will be in order.

Another Friday night in the hot humid tropics.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Kenyan (30 Jan 2009)

right now, watching are you afraid of the dark on this one website I help run. 

Been laid off since december 2nd. still looking for job. Waiting for ei to come in.


----------



## helpup (30 Jan 2009)

Eating leftovers at work. I miss some of my other roles as it allowed me to hit the gym at lunch.  Now in my current incarnation I wind up sitting at my desk catching up on things.


----------



## PMedMoe (1 Feb 2009)

Trying to catch up on six pages of unread posts.


----------



## medaid (1 Feb 2009)

Sitting in an EMR class listening to the instructor. 

The students all look like they've got no clue on what's going on... Frack...


----------



## Mike Baker (1 Feb 2009)

Watchin' the Super Bowl.


----------



## 4Feathers (1 Feb 2009)

Superbowl of course, along with some fine beverages and wings.


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

Cooking up breakfast. It is scrambled eggs with cheese, bacon, hash browns, toast, cinnamon rolls and coffee. Tomorrow it will be biscuits and sausage gravy.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Cooking up breakfast. It is scrambled eggs with cheese, bacon, hash browns, toast, cinnamon rolls and coffee. Tomorrow it will be biscuits and sausage gravy.



Can I come over?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (5 Feb 2009)

Sitting in the shop, bored to the point of it being painful.  Looking forward to driving home to see 9rD tomorrow when we are cut loose for a few days of normal life and sanity.


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Can I come over?



Sure you can, you just have to fight the rest of us for the cinnamon rolls.  ;D


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Sure you can, you just have to fight the rest of us for the cinnamon rolls.  ;D









Just kidding, you can have the cinnamon rolls, I'm all about the bacon!!


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

Ok then, I only have 4 pounds left that I can cook up in a hurry. But there will be a bigger fight for that than the rolls.  :threat:


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Ok then, I only have 4 pounds left that I can cook up in a hurry. But there will be a bigger fight for that than the rolls.



Make it crispy!


----------



## kkwd (5 Feb 2009)

I always make it crispy. Right now I am cooking up a pot of jambalaya for supper.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Feb 2009)

Well, just got in from work. Its Friday, just after 1300. Stopped off at the pet shop in Caboolture on the way thru, and bought 120kg of cat litter for $48, now about to cut the front lawn, then have a swim, its about 33C and sunny out.

Just had some veal German for lunch, washed down with orange gatorade, ahhhhhhhhh.

Finally recouperated from my flu turned bronchitis, so feeling much better now too. Tonight, going to a 'friends' place for a spa, and she is cooking chicken Kiev for me for tea, ha!

I just loooooooooooove Fridays.

Meanwhile in Canuckistan, it -40C, blowing snow, cold, and ONLY Thursday night, ha! Enjoy going to work, and getting up early 'your' tomorrow morning.  ;D

OWDU


----------



## ex-Sup (6 Feb 2009)

Sitting here with my Gr.10 Applied's watching the NFB video "Turn of the Century" for like the 25th time (I can probably quote all 25mins of it). Thank God I'm on prep last period and it's Friday, so I can just shut it down. 5 days down, 85 to go


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Feb 2009)

Took the vehicle through the car wash (looks pretty now), had some Rotten Ronnies and am now watching ER on CTV Broadband.


----------



## Lil_T (7 Feb 2009)

web camming with the hubby


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Feb 2009)

Just got home from work.  

*Pouting like a little kid*
Stupid Ski Martock needs to get their own damn Tim Horton's, so all those ski and snowboard type folks don't flood mine when I'm trying to leave on time.

Hehe.. on a slightly related side note: 
Did you know that powdered Spic n' Span in a chemical? I didn't. Do you know that the residue of the stuff I use on the mop head to keep it from freezing in the freezer should not be mixed with other chemicals.. like Spic n' Span? I didn't.
  Turns out I shouldn't have skipped chemistry class when I was in school, because mixing chemicals is apparently not the brightest idea, and the residue of the freezer stuff on the mop head mixing with the Spic n' Span that I use to mop the rest of the kitchen lets off some Gawd awful fumes (or so I'm told. Personally I kinda liked the smell *twitch twitch*).

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Feb 2009)

After a night on the swill and at a barbie, woke up to news of the Victorian fire storms to our south. 35 people incinerated. A dark day for Australians. 

http://www.news.com.au/story/0,27574,25023335-1243,00.html

Most of the bodies were discovered in towns northeast of Melbourne - six at Kinglake, six at Kinglake West, four each at Wandong and St Andrews, three each at Humevale and Hazelwood, and one each in Arthurs Creek, Strathewan, Upper Callignee, Jeealang and Bendigo. 

At least six bodies were found in the one car at Kinglake, with reports that others may have been trying to escape the fire in cars. 

Police have not yet given the gender or ages of the victims, but one Kinglake resident said three members of the same family, believed to include a 14-year-old girl, a nine-year-old boy and an uncle, had died in the same house. 

"It rained fire," another Kinglake resident told Sky News. 

Strathewen resident Mary Avola said her husband of 43 years, Peter Avola, was among those killed.  "He was behind me for a while and we tried to reach the oval but the gates were locked," she told Melbourne's Herald Sun. 

"He just told me to go and that's the last time I saw him."

Firefighter Richard Hoyle described the scene as "a holocaust".  "The road is riddled with burnt-out cars involved in multiple collisions and debris," he said. 

Raylene Kincaide, of Narbethong, said her home had been destroyed and there was little left of the town.  "Everyone we know has lost everything they had," she said on ABC radio. 

More than 20 people have been admitted to Melbourne's Alfred Hospital with burns and three are in a critical condition.  Seven of the injured have burns to more than 30 per cent of their bodies. 

Anyone concerned about family or friends in fire areas should call the CFA on 1800 727 077. 

Premier John Brumby has described the disaster as "the worst day in our history".   He called the bushfires "a monster that couldn't be controlled".

The CFA said the communities of Kinglake, Kinglake West, Toolangi, Glenburn, Strathewen, Chum Creek, Dixons Creek, Castella, Pheasant Creek, Doreen, Yan Yean, Woodstock, Mernda, Mittons Bridge, Hurstbridge, St Andrews, Panton Hill, Arthurs Creek, Smiths Gully, Christmas Hills, Healesville, Yarra Glen, Coldstream, Tarrawarra, Steels Creek, had been and still may be directly impacted upon by the fire. 

The worst bushfire to strike Victoria was the 1983 Ash Wednesday disaster when 47 people were killed in the state. 

General information on fires and fire locations is available by calling the Victorian Bushfire Information Line on 1800 240 667. The CFA is also posting updates on Twitter. 

Donations for those affected are being accepted by the National Australia Bank and Bendigo Bank.

The Australian Red Cross is accepting blood donations.


OWDU


----------



## armyvern (7 Feb 2009)

Drinking Shiraz, surfing the net ... and baking 2 X Pumpkin pies (I had a sudden craving).  8)


----------



## vonGarvin (8 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Drinking Shiraz, surfing the net ... and baking 2 X Pumpkin pies (*I had a sudden craving*).  8)


Craving, eh?  Are you in a "family way"?  >

(j/k)

Actually, now that you mention it, I too could go for "baby poo" pie!


----------



## Teeps74 (8 Feb 2009)

Pumpkin pie?!?!

Damn... Ok, now I am craving pie... That is what I am doing... Maybe a run, then to the store (when I try to bake, it is a war crime... I can cook though for some reason.).


----------



## geo (8 Feb 2009)

Burp... digesting a huge luncheon of Roast beef, yorkshire pudding & gravy followed by blue cheese  All of that washed down with some good wines, port & capped off by a snigle malt.... A WONDERFUL SUNDAY AFTERNOON!


----------



## Lil_T (9 Feb 2009)

watching the grammy's and being inundated with stupid questions.


----------



## kkwd (9 Feb 2009)

Watching "1000 Ways To Die" on Spike. The worst death was the guy locked in the large commercial dryer who was tumbled and cooked at the same time.


----------



## EuroCanuck (9 Feb 2009)

Looking up used listings and fantasizing about my future sports car when I start making some decent money..
Problem is, I don't fit in half of them!!


----------



## medaid (9 Feb 2009)

Enjoying my crack berry storm!


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Feb 2009)

Thu, 1900h, its hot and sticky and I am sweating doing nothing but breathing.

Gotta love these tropical late summer's evenings  ;D


----------



## canuck101 (12 Feb 2009)

well it is just turing 5am in the Ottawa and watching movies at work with my feet on my desk. In a few minutes I think i will make some fresh coffee after working a 8 hours of my 10 hour shift.


----------



## BernDawg (13 Feb 2009)

TD, Sleemans, Internet, underwear you get the picture......


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Feb 2009)

Hoping to do my CFSC soon.


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Feb 2009)

BernDawg said:
			
		

> TD, Sleemans, Internet, underwear you get the picture......



TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!   ;D







Ready to hit the pub!


----------



## Lil_T (13 Feb 2009)

just moving some $$ around and waiting for a package to arrive in the mail from BC...  :-\
Slightly frustrated at not being able to reach my file manager today - will try again on Monday.
Also - going to finally get out of my jammies and head to the Independant for a couple things.


----------



## BernDawg (14 Feb 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> TOO MUCH INFORMATION!!!   ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah.... after some consideration I realized that not all of the site members could extrapolate that I was in fact just surfin' Army.ca.  Ooops


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Feb 2009)

Sunday 1201h, its hot and sticky out, again just sitting here sweating after 280mm of rain in a day.

only 13 sleeps left in the Aussie summer of 2008/2009.

OWDU


----------



## Lil_T (15 Feb 2009)

that's right Wes, keep rubbing it in..... 

I can't wait til the weather is consistently above 10C.

I am right now watching Talladega Nights.


----------



## observor 69 (18 Feb 2009)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Just back from helping my riding candidate as a volunteer at the phone bank.
> Spent 9 to 4 on the phone and I am feeling loopy.  ;D
> Got to use Skype for the first time, interesting experience.



OK so I downloaded Skype at home today. As it worked for free at the riding candidates office I "assumed" [ya I know} that Skype would allow me to call for free to another land line phone. I quickly found out it is only free Skype to Skype, landline calls have a small charge.
Is there any truly free PC to landline VOIP ?


----------



## armyvern (23 Feb 2009)

OK, I'm 5' 7.5" tall & I am totally fed up with snow.

Now that I've dug out ... it's begun to snow again. Nasty day here in NB with the province down to essential services ...

Buddy accross the streets car was totally burried by a huge drift ... thank gawd for antennas.



Now I need caffeine, food and ... something to relax me because I'm irritated.

Global warming my ass.


----------



## manhole (23 Feb 2009)

you've got plows in Oromocto????   We saw one go by here some time ago (I think)....or it could have been a snow devil!   There is nothing travelling by here today.........just came in for a hot drink and change of gear before we go back out.   We had one drift I measured to be 69 inches high.   Why am I not visiting Muskrat in Arizona????? :'(


----------



## muskrat89 (23 Feb 2009)

> Why am I not visiting Muskrat in Arizona?



It's not like you haven't been invited   8)

Above normal temps all week, and no chance of rain, says the forecast. Normal temps for this time of year are mid/upper 70s


----------



## Mike Baker (23 Feb 2009)

Starting off 0 for 1 in roll up the rim.


----------



## Lil_T (23 Feb 2009)

it's that time already  (roll up the rim)  hehe shows how much time I spend at Tim's.

Hanging out with the baby watching Super Why.  Dinner's in the slowcooker and I'm trying to find a good place to book a massage for Thursday.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Feb 2009)

Hey, Vern, with all that snow as insulation, just think what you'll save on your heating bill!


----------



## WrenchBender (23 Feb 2009)

Sitting in Calgary Airport about to start the trip back to KAF for another 3 month stint. Frankfurt for lunch tomorrow and Dubai for a late supper. Then onto KAF on Wed AM.

WrenchBender


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Feb 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> OK, I'm 5' 7.5" tall & I am totally fed up with snow.



Shyte Vern, thats a lot of snow!

Its times like this I do NOT miss Canada.

Today, its 29C at 0954h.

Gotta love the tropics.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## kkwd (23 Feb 2009)

I just let the dogs out and then smelled skunk. Anybody want 2 slightly used and possibly aromatic mutts?


----------



## brihard (24 Feb 2009)

I'm out-hippying the hippies on Facebook.  ;D I never realized how cathartic it could be to be a virulently anti-military anti-warmonger while in a war zone. It's best when they take you at face value and you get them to agree vehemently with increasingly ridiculous B.S.


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Feb 2009)

Its around 0100, I'm in the Guard house, watching the screens, making sure no bikies are stealing the ASLAV's and i'm bored out of my brain. I've also just realised that our silly Army has blocked Army.ca BUT NOT milnet.ca!
I'm listening to late night radio (Apparently there's a new way out for men with "bedroom problems") and surfing for details about my new car (Austin Healey Sprite).
Someone should message me and help me through the next hour till my piquat is over...


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Feb 2009)

Hale

Am I correct in believing you are from Victoria? If so, I hope the fires did not cause any damage or harm to your kith and kin.


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Feb 2009)

Thanks very much for saying it. All my old outer city stomping grounds are gone now but none of the family lost anything big. I flew home the Tuesday after Black Saturday, the scale of it is unbelieveble, when all you can see from a cruising 737 is black bushland then you know the fires are huge. And they're still raging. Its terribly tragic, a woman I used to work with died when the flames overtook her car as she was fleeing.
You cant understand the scale of it unless you see it. Its utter devastation.


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Feb 2009)

Hale

Geez, mate, that sucks. Anything else I could add would sound trite, I'm afraid.


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Feb 2009)

Its just nice to hear that even though your thousands of miles away, your thinking of the poor souls who died. For me its really hard, i absolutely love my home state and to see it completely ruined and destroyed doesnt make a chap feel good. I dont say that to be dramatic either, the MAJORITY of the state has been on fire at some stage over the last few weeks.
It wasnt just a fire, it was a fire storm, they reckon that the people of Kinglake expected they had a few hours before the fire hit them, it turned out they had 2 minutes from when the warning was issued for the town and by then it was way, way too late. And they werent the only ones. There are quite a few town north of Melbourne now that have totally ceased to exist.


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Feb 2009)

Happy that today is a nicer day in St. John's, so I can go and do stuff without being lectured that I'll get cold.


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Feb 2009)

haha I just figured out why my friend sent me this picture


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Feb 2009)

Sat 0409h.

Can't sleep.

Its the last day of the Australian summer of 08/09.

Autumn comes to the southern hemisphere tomorrow.

OWDU


----------



## geo (27 Feb 2009)

still got until 21 March before spring starts over here

Sigh!


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Feb 2009)

So, There I am standing in the entrance to the MIR talking with a friend. Up comes this airforce captain and I, being in uniform quickly come to attention and high five her.

Then I realize I just saluted an airforce corporal... DOH!!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Feb 2009)

geo said:
			
		

> still got until 21 March before spring starts over here
> 
> Sigh!


Although its now 0418h, its already about 23C outside, and it will be sunny today. Here in the tropics there is two seasons, warm/wet, and hot/dry.

 :nod:

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## WLSC (27 Feb 2009)

Looking, enjoing, taking time with my familly and running in the first sign of spring...  Before going somewhere else for a long time


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (27 Feb 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> So, There I am standing in the entrance to the MIR talking with a friend. Up comes this airforce captain and I, being in uniform quickly come to attention and high five her.
> 
> Then I realize I just saluted an airforce corporal... DOH!!



Good thing it's FRIDAY!!!!! Bzzliteyr   ;D



I am in the process of making banana bread, lemon and pumpkin loaf to send overseas, 9 all together.  Hope it makes it there okay  ???

This will be the last of my care packages as for most of them their tour is almost done. :yellow: :yellow:

Oh yah...and some for hubby as he has to go play army for the next few weeks in Suffield!


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Feb 2009)

A reply to Vern's snow bound pics.....

This is my home in the winter of 2008.

Enjoy  :nod:

Wes

EDIT: Notice the Siamese attack cat in pic No. 1


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> A reply to Vern's snow bound pics.....





A
S
S
H
O
L
E


----------



## Lil_T (27 Feb 2009)

I"m in the middle of Friday clean like a maniac day.  Missed last week due to having to go to  Kitchener for a funeral so it's extra annoying.  ah well - back to the grind.


----------



## observor 69 (27 Feb 2009)

Just back from a ride to the local Timmies on my bike (cycle).
This morning, here in southern Ontarrrio, it was 9C by this evening it will be -11 C.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (3 Mar 2009)

I am betting that Murphys Law will be in effect today.  I am off for the afternoon to move into my new place, released at 1200 hrs.  My Eastlink tech is booked to show up between 1200-1400 hrs.  I have a 25 minute drive home.  I am betting I am the first name on the list and when I get there, I'll have missed him.

No openings were available for 1400-1600 and my mover just called to change my time from 1630 to 1200.

I can see that black cloud forming over my freakin' head now...


----------



## PMedMoe (3 Mar 2009)

Listening to two "computer geeks" trying to transfer music from my daughter's iPod to her new laptop.   :


----------



## Lil_T (3 Mar 2009)

the hamster is turning in the wheel at the thought of an Ottawa M&G


----------



## Mike Baker (3 Mar 2009)

Wondering how long it will take them to send me my PAL card.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Mar 2009)

I worked late tonight, hockey tournament across the street. My foot has gone downhill about 500% in the last two or three weeks, and it has become pretty apparent to me that I'm going to need another round of surgery quite soon.  :-\

Oddball


----------



## kratz (22 Mar 2009)

Watching Xena with my 9r. It's a tax refund gift that I am supporting  :warstory:


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Mar 2009)

I'm listening to jazz and vacuuming my new car, a beautiful, British Racing Green 1964 Austin Healey Sprite with a Triumph Spitfire bonnet (complete with 8 custom louves) and wire spoke wheels. Whats a bit embarrassing though is that my 1098cc engine is dwarfed by the 1250cc Harley that my neighbour parks next to me. Still, its my pride and joy.


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Mar 2009)

Hales,

All the better to vist your ole Sergeant  :nod:

Don't become a statistic in that beast. 

BBQ and beer fridge on standby.

Gunshow 23-24 May, in the Valley, jot that down in your diary if you aint in the field, ha! Whats it gonna be? Shoalwater Bay, Wide Bay, or worse - Puckapunyal. I sure don't miss those hellholes.

Meanwhile here on Bribie, I am loving the civvy life, and my blue skin armourer's job on base.

Now what I am I doing right now? I cooked a lovely tea, had some lovely chook, with mash and veggies, and I am now here in my study, I am watching my Siamese Sentinal, Sam moniter his perimiter by observing the enemy, in this case a cockroach.

Here is a pic I took a few minutes ago.

Cheers,

Wes 

EDIT: The local huntsman spider (at least two are currently in the house somewhere, about 5 inch legspan -- wait, but one only has 5 legs, ha - seen him this am on the front of my fridge). Anyways, I am sure they will be checking this roach out before sunrise.


----------



## Trooper Hale (23 Mar 2009)

Your just jealous Wes, that you wont be enjoying the flooded delights of Far North Queensland for 6 months of this year!  :warstory:
I'm pretty sure i'll be around for that gun show, hopefully spend a bit of my bush pay on a reloading kit and I'll definately come up to Bribie in the car, I'm very keen to go for a bit of a drive in it up there, it doesnt get out enough at the moment.
Hope your well, i'm sitting under my Air-con, watching the clear skies out my window, and wishing it wasnt so hot this time of night, oh to be under 6 foot of snow right now...


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Mar 2009)

Enjoying the new shacks? Own toilet and kitchen, thats not bad for what, $135 a FN?

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## KingKikapu (24 Mar 2009)

Eww Huntsmans.  Those buggers are fast!


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Mar 2009)

The cool thing about these creatures is they can run sideways and backwards as fast as they can forwards.

Very freakish, very freakish indeed.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## CEEBEE501 (24 Mar 2009)

How deadly are they?


----------



## JBoyd (24 Mar 2009)

Well I was trying to rack up some gamerscore on my 360 by playing through Blazing Angels again but now it is time for bed


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Mar 2009)

Huntsmen are safe as houses. They just pop up in strange places and scare the buggery out of you...like when you pull back your sheets and find them.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Mar 2009)

Hey Cobber, post some pics of your humpy.

Hoo Roo,

Wes

PS - feeling a little dinkum tonight  :nod:


----------



## Mike Baker (24 Mar 2009)

Right now I'm gonna play me some Call Of Duty online. 


Time to get owned 

FH


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (24 Mar 2009)

I'm playing some online poker  ;D


----------



## Lil_T (24 Mar 2009)

I'm waiting to se if the husband is coming online - if not, I"m going to go upstairs and paint.  Also have to make a home depot run for new cabinet handles.


----------



## 1feral1 (24 Mar 2009)

0605 hrs.

Its my 2nd annniversary of the end of my tour in Iraq today. So, I am staying home and painting my bathroom.

Tonight I'll be cooking 'bangers and mash' with peas (my first real meal once home), and sip back a few CC and Coke premixes, maybe look at a few pics and videos of my tour and speak to a few friends on the phone, who were also there.

...and life rolls on.


Wes


----------



## PMedMoe (24 Mar 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> ...and life rolls on.
> 
> Wes



It does indeed, Wes!  Enjoy your bangers and mash, CC and Coke and *good* memories.


----------



## jeffb (24 Mar 2009)

Sitting in the Mega in St. Jean practicing CBRN drills...  :crybaby:


----------



## aesop081 (24 Mar 2009)

Just put in an offer on a house so sitting at home waiting for the counter-offer.


----------



## BradCon (24 Mar 2009)

Waiting for my spouse to make some tea before we watch Lost, as well as killing time before BMQ.

 I got the trade I requested ;D


----------



## medicineman (24 Mar 2009)

Finished my little jaunt a couple of bays away and back with the Ottawa - I really need to carry a little dictionary +/- a little Berlitz book of Navyese.  It sounds like English...but still not so sure.  On the bright side, all meals stayed where they were supposed to and no long distance calls to Ralph on the great white phone (it was pretty calm, though I noticed we were rolling a bit today).  Ship didn't blow up, and now dire threats to human life while having the opportunity to see more sickies in one day than an average week at my present job.  Felt a little happier all and all.  Well, back to the office tomorrow.  Perhaps I should volunteer for an MCDV trip as the penultimate seasickness trial  .

MM


----------



## Dosgh0sy (24 Mar 2009)

Watching the Hockey game (Edmonton vs Detroit) Then going for a jog..


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Mar 2009)

I'm sitting here after work combatting the nightmares and depression caused by the Gabapentin with a case of the pride of Nova Scotia (Alexander Keith's).

Oddball


----------



## leroi (25 Mar 2009)

1) Writing a bloody, bullocky paper and wishing I had some "pride of Nova Scotia" to help me along the way. 

2) Periodically peaking in at Army.ca to see what's going on in the real world.


----------



## Yrys (25 Mar 2009)

Smiling at a picture, and "the folly of youngs"   .

http://news.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/hi/newsbeat/newsid_7961000/7961224.stm


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Mar 2009)

Just finished my last Base Duty with my current unit...after today, I have 2 more days to go until my OT is effective.  9rD and I are all moved into our new place...life is good!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 Apr 2009)

Wondering where the hell spring is......grrrrrr......Edmonton's spring suck!!!!!!

Baking cookies, banana bread, pumpkin loaf for my hunny...wouldn't want him to starve to death in Suffield on Ex.   ;D


----------



## JBoyd (3 Apr 2009)

I am also wondering where spring is... woke up last morning to snow on the ground  :-\

Right now I am taking my kids to their grandparents, my wife to the doctors, and going to talk to some lawyers


----------



## observor 69 (3 Apr 2009)

Listening to  ICEBERG RADIO  and staying out of the rain here in the GTA.


----------



## Lil_T (3 Apr 2009)

emailing back and forth with the hubby.  Don't think I'll be getting much more webcam time as he's taken to guarding his stuff after a rash of thefts.   :-\


----------



## KingKikapu (3 Apr 2009)

Just found a decent job after 3 months of looking.  Hopefully I won't have to go through that again.


----------



## helpup (9 Apr 2009)

ILQ DL Assignment 2.  And am finding that Army.ca is a great break from reading, thinking, typing.  

Errrr of course I am doing that on here as well so where is the break?

"This is my Rifle, this is my Gun!!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (13 Apr 2009)

I'm preparing my liver (what's left of it) for Thursday, when I turn 19 and am able to obtain beverages in the 'proper' way. Not that I'll be in bars very often, but it's nice to know if I get bored enough I have somewheres to go. 

Doctor's appointment for tomorrow was rescheduled for next week.

That's about all that's been happening with I lately.
Damn, I need a social life.


Oddball


----------



## kkwd (13 Apr 2009)

I just pulled the old metal detector out of the closet for some action after a long break. I have a big yard and it could use a good going over again.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Apr 2009)

Well, its late Tuesday arvo, and we've had yet more rain. This am 70mm alone, and 180mm yesterday, overall 3 wks of rain.

So, I was hang'n to get into Morayfield to pick up my mircrowave oven, its about 25 km inland here from the island (Bribie Island where I live), but due to all the intense rain, the creeks and low ground are underwater (over 900mm of rain within 5 hrs the other day - its all coming down this way now). 
The main highway (Bribie Island - Caboolture Road) contecting the island to Caboolture is underwater by at least 30cm in many spots, and fast moving too, so hence I am trapped on the island. The phone is out, but I have the ADSL working somehow.

It is bad, yet another 12 yr old kid drowned (while playing?) yesterday and missing on the Caboolture River which is infested with bull sharks the best of times.

Looks like I'll be entertained by CC and coke, my two Siamese freakshows, FOXTEL, and army.ca. Might even do some home made chook cordon-bleu tonight.

Regards from a rather wet day here in the tropics,

OWDU


----------



## Antoine (14 Apr 2009)

Hey you are in Australia, on the other side of the globe, head upside down, one day head of us!  

My dream, windsurfing on the Australian coast,  8) , warmer water than here (Vancouver). Rain nonstop? Oh yes, I understand you, leaving on the Canadian West Coast, I am now waterproof or I like to believe so.

I am enjoying the last bit of the long weekend, watching a Spanish movie that have won some europeen award (but I can follow the story without the sound, so I am going to listen to some radio talk show on CBC meanwhile watching the movie and polishing up my second master thesis that doesn't finish to finish (French expression, not sure that I am translating correctly)!

Well, to be honest, I am procrastinating right now, which is not good for someone that wishes to join the CF, so don't tell to anyone  

Tomorrow, back to work and coffee, a lot !


----------



## Trooper Hale (14 Apr 2009)

From Cross Of Iron and relevent to all those of us living in Queensland, Australia, at the moment
_Unteroffizier Krüger: I stay dirty for a reason. If you've been in the field as long as I've been, you'd know why.
Sargeant Steiner: Explain.
Unteroffizier Krüger: Natural body oils, combined with dirt, can keep you waterproof!_

Thats settled it, no more washing for this little digger!


----------



## Antoine (14 Apr 2009)

Hum, I am not sure that my girl friend is going to enjoy this waterproof tips, but I might plead my case using Unteroffizier Krüger quote when a cold beer comes before a shower after a good (dirty) mounting bike ride or football game, but only if it is raining !


----------



## R. Jorgensen (18 Apr 2009)

I just wrecked myself doing pushups. My shoulder is still not able to support full weight (Physiotherapy is over and it didn't help), so I've called the CFRC and put another hold on everything.

A good day? 15 consecutive pushups (triceps might be weak too [in the sense that I don't use them enough], who knows?).


----------



## CorporalMajor (18 Apr 2009)

I'm losing my goddamn mind trying to study for this exam.  I'm back to my desk as early as 4am thanks to another week of messed up sleep. 

Only three more days and my diploma is done.   Then I can look myself in the mirror, and make some decisions..


----------



## mariomike (18 Apr 2009)

I watched my wife pull a dart out of her big toe yesterday. Her shot bounced off the board. 
Just when you think you've seen everything.


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Apr 2009)

Waiting, not so patiently, for UFC 97 ;D


----------



## armyvern (18 Apr 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Waiting, not so patiently, for UFC 97 ;D



LOL. I just made jagerschnitzel, spaetzle, wurst salad and Black Forest cake (for dessert - of course) for a whole crew that just trundled out of here ... at least one with plans to take in this blood-sport at  Griffins.

Now, I am sipping back the wine, alone ... and at peace for the first time this busy busy week!!

YAY!!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (18 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> LOL. I just made  (for dessert - of course) for a whole crew that just trundled out of here ... at least one with plans to take in this blood-sport at  Griffins.
> 
> Now, I am sipping back the wine, alone ... and at peace for the first time this busy busy week!!
> 
> YAY!!




Ohhhh, if I had only known.......I like jagerschnitzel, spaetzle, wurst salad and Black Forest cake too!!! LOL


----------



## Trooper Hale (19 Apr 2009)

I'm trying to study for my first Gunnery test tomorrow but my hangover keeps getting in the way. Its hard to concentrate when you feel like death...


----------



## Feldgendarme (19 Apr 2009)

being 41...acting like I am 25 and trying to enrol as DEO -MPO

also sweating Google as I try to find if having 'ear tubes' will disqual me from passing the medical

also drinking a beer!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Apr 2009)

I am getting my THANK YOU letters ready to send to "Any Canadian Forces Member"

Just want them to know that I appreciate all that they are doing for us.

                           Robin
      :yellow: :yellow:SOT :yellow: :yellow:


----------



## Eye In The Sky (20 Apr 2009)

I am back at work after a great weekend here in NS and a day hike at Taylor Head with 9rD.  Perfect day for it on Saturday, and being a provincial park, the gate was still locked so we added 10km on to what we thought would be a 8-10 km one.  Anyone who gets the chance to do this one, the drive along the eastern shore from HRM to the trailhead is pretty scenic, especially past Musquodobit Harbour to the Sheet Harbour area.

http://www.trails.gov.ns.ca/SharedUse/hx064.html

http://www.novascotiaparks.ca/brochures/taylorhead.pdf


----------



## Lil_T (20 Apr 2009)

Listening to the sweet sounds of the destruction of my bathroom.  Ah, the sweet sweet sound of the ugly shower tiles breaking into smithereens.


----------



## jmbest (20 Apr 2009)

Beating myself up over the fact that I'm going to have to wait at least another 4 months before I'm able to send in my application because I was young and stupid and left school. Now I have to get the required credits.

Oh yeah, and wishing I actually knew people in this city that would want to do some paint-ballin'!  :boring:


----------



## SoldierInTheMaking (20 Apr 2009)

Just called and made a doctors appointment to get more information of my flat feet, now I'm making some breakfast, yumm.


----------



## Michael OLeary (20 Apr 2009)

Procrastinating sorting out and cleaning up the 600+ photos I took during the past training weekend.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Apr 2009)

Getting through three pages of unread posts after my one day forum interruption.  How can you people post so much in a day??    

Also trying to get AFV Recognition out of my head.......oops, gone already!  ;D


----------



## Antoine (22 Apr 2009)

Back from my jogging and  ushup:

I was chased by a dog. I tried to explain to the owner in English with a strong French accent (I was politely angry, my French temper took over) that dogs DO NOT UNDERSTAND ANY HUMAN LANGAGES, especially when an animal (the dog) meet another animal (me) !

I jog in the evening specially to avoid wild dogs, they own Vancouver from 5 AM to 11 PM, I am going to collect tax income from them!  :clubinhand:

Sorry for people having dogs, but please keep them next to you when you see a jogger coming or kids playing. Your dog might be your best friend but its not necessarily mine and especialy if it barks at me.  :tsktsk:

Time for a cold beer.  :cheers:


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Apr 2009)

Well, its Wednesday night here, its windy and again a cool late autumn night here in the tropics.

I had last week off and dropped off some much promised donated stuff from my Iraq tour, and tomorrow night I'll air out my sports jacket, tie, then iron a shirt and pants for ANZAC Day here on Bribie Island.

My gongs are good to go, along with my Returned from Active Service lapel pin, and of course my Army Combat Badge.

This is my first here at the RSL Sub-branch, and I'll form up with the others for 0428 hrs on 25 April, down at the surf side of the island at Woorim, then head back to the RSL for a gunfire breakfast, but the grog does not start flowing until after the march which begins around 0845. I'll have my 'eye candy' on my shoulder --- and she's hot, ha!

Then just hang out with some of the local Vets, spin a few warries, and head home for lunch.

Its a day I will reflect on my past 33 yrs TI of both peace and war service, and smile as I remember my many comrades I have known over the years, who have departed. A smile, fond memories, accompanied with a cold schooner of XXXX Gold. You can't beat that.


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## X-mo-1979 (26 Apr 2009)

I just got home from my "morning" run and currently finishing off a shake for lunch.Waiting for my wife and kids to get home so I can head out for a short kayak trip.Off to visit friends tonight after that.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (1 May 2009)

I'm a tad confused and a little angrivated by a happening at work today. 

I live in Windsor, NS. this tiny little town of 3 000 people has been on CNN recently because we've got outselves an outbreak of Swine flu. Kings Edgehill School students were lucky enough to contract this.
 Well, I heard on the radio at work today that there were ten more cases of the illness confirmed in town today, and less than an hour after hearing that.... a great big flock of students from KES showed up at work for their Iced Capps and Fritters (I work at Timmies if you haven't guessed). 
 These people are supposed to be on a campus that is *locked down.* There were guards at the entrance of the campus for a reason. To keep people from going in or out to stop this from spreading in town any further than it already has. 
 Kings students have the behavior level of a toddler in a toy store, so I personally am not too fond of them as it is, but when they're in public at a time when they're at risk of spreading this pig disease... well, I wasn't happy to see them.

P.S:  To anyone who thinks I'm overly worked up and paranoid about this swine flu... I would have agreed with you yesterday when I knew that there were only four cases here and they were all contained.
 But look at it from my angle. There's about 3 000 people in this town. Everybody in town is in Timmies at least once a day. Everybody in town knows and talks to everybody else on a regular basis. If these KES students pass this to anybody else in town... fecal matter strikes the rotary device very quickly.

Oddball


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 May 2009)

I just checked the KES website and see that they've cancelled all their upcoming poblic events because they know that Swine flu is 'very contagious' so they want to minimize the risk of spreading it among their students at band concerts etc.... which makes me even more confused and angrivated as to *why in the hell did I see a flock of them at work in public today?
*
Oddball


----------



## NL_engineer (2 May 2009)

Trying to email pictures home.  An easy task, but the wireless in the FOB is slow keeps cutting it out (I'm thankful we have it tho  ;D)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (2 May 2009)

Nl Engineer, I found that as unfortunate as it was, resizing the pictures to a small 800 x 600 would help them fit in the pipeline better.

Good luck!

And as for me... tidying up the basement so my spare bedroom/kit explosion room/computer loitering room can actually have most of my kit removed from it and actually be put to use as the spare room it is intended to be.


----------



## Trooper Hale (2 May 2009)

I'm sick in bed. I've got a fever and i'm cramping like its going out of fashion. I wouldnt mind so much but i have to study as well for my Gunner's theory assesment tomorrow and i'm not taking anything in right now. To busy shivering. This is not good!


----------



## Antoine (2 May 2009)

Hey Digger Hale, I hope you will recover fast !

For now, I am watching the Canucks game, looks like they are going to loose this one.

Go Canucks Go !


----------



## armyvern (3 May 2009)

Digger Hale said:
			
		

> I'm sick in bed. I've got a fever and i'm cramping like its going out of fashion. I wouldnt mind so much but i have to study as well for my Gunner's theory assesment tomorrow and i'm not taking anything in right now. To busy shivering. This is not good!



Two words ...

Kangaroo Flu.

No, really; get well soon.


----------



## NL_engineer (3 May 2009)

well, just finished packing my patrol pack, transferred all the stuff from my Tac Vest to the one I will be using, and now cleaning my rifle (more like wiping it down, as I can't use CLP in this environment).


----------



## fire_guy686 (3 May 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I just checked the KES website and see that they've cancelled all their upcoming poblic events because they know that Swine flu is 'very contagious' so they want to minimize the risk of spreading it among their students at band concerts etc.... which makes me even more confused and angrivated as to *why in the hell did I see a flock of them at work in public today?
> *
> Oddball



Come on now. Everybody knows(at least those of use who are from the valley) the rich little brats would never be confined to the school grounds. They'd make a phone call to mommy or daddy who would then snap at the school for keeping little johnny locked up. Or they just paid off the guards.


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 May 2009)

I'm beet-red pissed off and anxious, because I got runners knee and that put my jogging progress at a screeching halt almost two weeks ago.  Earlier in April, I recently managed the 2.4K in 12:30m...... I was doing great progress ...and suddenly, walking hurts.  I did not dare run after that. 

Sure, not so bad, until you factor in that PLQ 1-5 is a month away, and who knows where I'll be then.    I am going to be real unhappy if I can't do that course.  I'm starting to worry about this big time. 

My naivety got me again, but at least this is minor. And I was smart to stop, because if it was a serious injury, I'd be screwed.  Could have pulled some tendon/ligament entirely like my friend.. Thankfully, mine seems to be healing OK with R.I.C.E and necessary rest.  Ive had to use the resistance-bike and swimming instead to keep up my stamina/cardio. 

On the plus side, I'm stronger then I ever have been, and I finally managed 50 pushups.  And shed 10lbs in the last 3 weeks or so.  I'm also apmed about manipulating a nearby tree branch into something I can use for chin up exercises. Now if only my beer gut would bugger off..


----------



## PMedMoe (5 May 2009)

CorporalMajor said:
			
		

> Now if only my beer gut would bugger off..



You have to quit drinking beer for that to happen.


----------



## CorporalMajor (5 May 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> You have to quit drinking beer for that to happen.


I stopped that ages ago.  I'm determined to get lean and mean again, but I also take meds that preclude me from drinking alcohol of any kind.


----------



## Trooper Hale (9 May 2009)

As of yesterday, i stopped being Tpr Hale, ECN 063 ASLAV driver, and became Tpr Hale, ECN 066 ASLAV gunner. After 5years, three different ECN's (064 M113 driver, 063 Cavalry Scout and ASLAV driver) I've finally reached the job that i told the recruiter I wanted back in 2004. I'm proud as bunch.

AND! I got rid of my Kangaroo flu...now if only i could kick this damned swine flu...


----------



## helpup (11 May 2009)

I just finnished my DL for the ILQ and am now back on a computer that doesnt pop up with Error code # what ever.  I can also post again with out hitting the error continue button every keystroke.  My spell check still does not work however.


----------



## Antoine (12 May 2009)

Folks, 
As you probably know by now, Canucks are now on holidays.

Good vibes were going on during Hockey playoffs in Vancouver, flags fixed on cars and bars filled with cheering people

Hopefully, we'll do better next year!


----------



## JAWS228 (12 May 2009)

Enjoying being out of Suffield for the first time since mid March.  ALOT.


----------



## NL_engineer (12 May 2009)

Sitting in my bunk, sweating my a** off; reading emails and uploading pictures from today's mission.


----------



## CorporalMajor (12 May 2009)

I'm currently beating my head against the wall wondering if I'll be good to go for my crse and wondering, fearfully, how the rest of this year is going to unfold, and what to do for now.

At least I graduated and got my diploma now. That's a monkey off my back.......


----------



## medicineman (12 May 2009)

Last dives today - got to play with a CCDA rebreather (really cool) and did another dry dive.  Turn in kit, get course reports and another little badge to wear.  However, I won't be able to put it up since I'm also going through all my reams of paper for going up north - my attatched posting message for Eureka showed up in my email today, twice due to an ammendment.  I'm so unamused...next person that can't go somewhere for something other than a family emergency or recent limb amputation and expects me to do it for them is getting an unlubed boot up their back ends.  Speaking of which, have to find my gumby boots...

MM


----------



## Antoine (13 May 2009)

Watching the BC election, 

CBC just predict that it is going to be a majority B.C. Liberals government if the tendency of the vote results stays the same.


----------



## Old and Tired (13 May 2009)

Just finished typing up a FINAL warning for attitude, and reviewing the marking guide for my final ILQ DL assignment.  Officially done that portion.  Residencial portion in Sept.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 May 2009)

Got a phone call from the Halifax Infirmiry earlier, and it would appear that my newest doctor has me booked for surgery on June the third. This is the third time in less than a year that I'll be having an operation done, so fingers crossed it's going to finish things once and for all. 
  
The* pro's* include being off work for three months, or as I like to call it, summer. And I'll have time to get better at my guitar playing.

The *con's* include _hydromorphone_. I was taking hydromorphone after the last surgery and it is the sole reason why I own a guitar now. Not to mention the whole very addictive part and the bit about withdrawl afterwards.

Oddball


----------



## Lil_T (24 May 2009)

Just got back from the M&G... had a fantasic time - it was great to meet everyone.  Hopefully Moe and D9er will post the pics since I totally forgot to take any.

Also - STILL fracking waiting for that call.


----------



## PMedMoe (24 May 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Just got back from the M&G... had a fantasic time - it was great to meet everyone.  Hopefully Moe and D9er will post the pics since I totally forgot to take any.



No worries!  Will do that tomorrow!!


----------



## bender (24 May 2009)

relaxing after a 17 hour day of parades and presentations with the band...


----------



## Celticgirl (24 May 2009)

Recovering from a hard run. It is slowly sinking in that I will probably have to return to the Mega in the not too distant future, so I need to whip myself into shape...much better shape than the first time around.  

My fiance and I are going to go see Angels and Demons in the afternoon. I loved the first movie in the series, so hopefully this one is just as good!

Ooh, lookie, new emoticons.  :yellow:  Cool!


----------



## LordVagabond (24 May 2009)

I'mm..... sipping tea (sip) and watching the documentary "Ears, Open. Eyeballs, Click" on my computer. Just taking a break to check Navy.ca and see what's what in the world (BBC World News = best  ;D ).

Planning for an afternoon slog around Nose Hill park on my new bike to see how it'll handle gravel, dirt, grass, pavement and other fun terrains found on Nose Hill... probably will try a minidrop or two off the minihill/boulders on the east side to see how she takes 1-3 foot drops (my first full suspension bike  8) )


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2009)

Soon going to have some supper and then go play some ball hockey.


----------



## KingKikapu (24 May 2009)

Recouperating from the Ebola virus, or something that felt equally crappy.


----------



## hiddenflame (24 May 2009)

Currently, playing xbox, and planning to see if i can get tickets for terminator


----------



## Mike Baker (24 May 2009)

Davis (HiddenFlame) said:
			
		

> Currently, playing xbox,



Me too.


----------



## Antoine (24 May 2009)

Back from great hike in shirt and T-shirt with a lot of sun and snow at MT. Strachan (1440m). Great view and fresh air.

Beers and burgers were good after the hike  :nod:

I should add that life is good in


----------



## tango22a (26 May 2009)

Recovering from M & G in Ottawa...700km to Homeplate kinda sucks but the drive home through Algonquin brought back many memories of road moves to Petawoowoo. The nice part was that it didn't take 22 hours either! And as a bonus I met some very nice people too.

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Marshall (26 May 2009)

eh, going to the Gym soon. And then the Zoo with my girlfriend lol.


----------



## deedster (26 May 2009)

Getting mentally prepared for the commute home (hey, it's the 401) then doing a quick change into Legion dress for tonight's presentation of the Medal Of Excellence to a deserving Air Cadet in Oakville.  

And I'm still trying to find out where the pics of the Ottawa M&G that I downloaded from my phone to my computer have disappeared to  :

because everybody deserves desires more pictures of JM in chaps   ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 May 2009)

Getting ready to leave work to work out, wishing I could be baking bread instead...


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 May 2009)

Can't sleep, so I'm still up. Last shift of work before going under the knife is tomorrow, so the whole not being able to sleep thing is even more of a pain. Thinking about going golfing on Friday and/or Saturday while I still can. 

Oddball


----------



## BlueJingo (29 May 2009)

Balancing feeding my baby and typing on MSN. Whoops gotta burp her now!


----------



## 1feral1 (30 May 2009)

Sat, 301620KMAY09

Well, its the late arvo of the 2nd last day of fall, and the winter of 2009 offically begins 01 Jun here in the southern hemisphere.

Today, cut the grass, trimmed the palm fronds and other trees, took a load of green waste to the local tip at Ningi.

Had a mate over for a chin wag, and now thawing out a skinless chook breast for tonight's tea.

METREP currently a cool 21.6C, the sun sets at 1701h, and will rise at 0628h tomorrow. Pool temp is 21C.

A quiet easy day here in the tropics on www.bribie.com.au - WTF is a Bribie? Go to the link and have a squizz.


Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## janbear (30 May 2009)

Just had a few drinks with some friends tonight...seriously Regina must be the windiest city ever...sitting on the patio should have been nice, but nope...damn wind ruined it


----------



## 1feral1 (30 May 2009)

janbear said:
			
		

> Just had a few drinks with some friends tonight...seriously Regina must be the windiest city ever...sitting on the patio should have been nice, but nope...damn wind ruined it



Head to South Albert to Earls. They got a nice courtyard (good windbreaks), and a not-so-bad environment.

I am sure you know the place better than I, but I was there last August, and not a bad place (Earls). As for Regina (I used to live there leaving in Jan 95) as a whole, I find it a unfriendly dirty violent place with a mosquito infested swamp in the centre  ;D . When there is no mosquitos, its either snowing or -40C.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## CorporalMajor (30 May 2009)

Just relaxing and sifting through two-dozen emails. 

And wondering what I'm doing tonight.


----------



## janbear (30 May 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Head to South Albert to Earls. They got a nice courtyard (good windbreaks), and a not-so-bad environment.



Strangest thing...i actually was at that Earls last night, how'd ya know? hahaha. Still, it was gusty...of course it was like 60km/hr winds, so thats probably why!

Regina totally is a dirty disgusting city rampant with crime...i won't miss it one bit!!!!


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2009)

janbear said:
			
		

> Regina totally is a dirty disgusting city rampant with crime...i won't miss it one bit!!!!



Just out of curiosity, how does Edmonton compare?


----------



## janbear (30 May 2009)

Edmonton has to be alot better...Regina always kicks its ass in the "most violent crimes per capita" category in McLeans magazine. I have never lived in Edmonton, but i've been in Regina most of my life and have had cars stolen, been mugged (dont worry i broke the guy's jaw...he wasn't getting my purse), had my apartment broken into, and seen one of my friends get stabbed while waiting for a bus....Regina is BAD!

Suppose anywhere can be bad, but i've only lived here,Milestone,SK,Troy VT, Boston MA, and Guangzou China and Regina has been the absolute worst for crime and utter grunginess.


----------



## Kat Stevens (30 May 2009)

Edmonton has it's areas that are best avoided, and there is some gang violence, but that's just vermin control in my book.  I was determined not to like Edmonton when they moved me from Chilliwack in 96, but I grew to love the place pretty fast.  If you're bored in Edmonton, that's your fault.  Not really any dirtier than any other flatland city with a constant wind.


----------



## mariomike (30 May 2009)

Thank you Janbear and Kat.


----------



## kkwd (30 May 2009)

Just watching tornado like activity rolling through the area. Hopefully you won't see me on the news tomorrow.


----------



## Antoine (30 May 2009)

I'll say Vancouver area or Victoria, best in the West  8)


----------



## jmbest (12 Jun 2009)

Waiting on the Videotron guy to come and install my new cable/internet/phone service. They said to expect him between 7:30am and noon. I expect him at 4:30pm.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Jun 2009)

Putting some final org on the Sqn ball game and BBQ in a few weeks, looking at numbers re: buying back/not buying back all my previous service and scratching my head some.  Sqn PT in 1 hour and then...starting my last weekend as a single guy.


----------



## Mighty W (13 Jun 2009)

Reading my joining instructions for the 27th time and concidering starting my autobiography.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jun 2009)

Typical tropical winter day, and not too bad for 14 Jun 09, topping out at 23C so far with a low of about 9C tonight. So far, plenty of Queensland sunshine both yesterday and today.

Sunrise today 0635h, and sets at 1700h. Not long til the days start to get longer now.

Went to the movie Defiance yesterday arvo. Saw it local at http://www.bribiemovies.com.au/ and not a bad flick. I seen a bit of history about the making of it, and the real Belski family. IMHO stories (although a bit dramma'd up for a movie) like this need to be told.

Also preparing for company arriving from Boston USA in about 12 sleeps. A girl I know is popping in for a 28 day sleepover  ;D . So just doing some small things both around the yard and inside. I am looking forward to her company. I've known her for a couple of years.

Anyways, best get back to the grind. Just going out to the butcher to pick up a fresh steak for tonight's tea. The barbie will be going later this arvo. 

Then Sunday routine. Some TV, reading, Sunday night winter hot bath, and prepare clothes etc for tomorrow (its Monday tomorrow already down here).

Regards from tropical Queensland,

OWDU


----------



## leroi (15 Jun 2009)

Having withdrawal symptoms because I haven't been able to visit here much and grieving the loss of another fine Canadian hero--I know y'all are very modest about your service to Canada but you're still heroes to me--past, present and future members included ... :nod:


----------



## jmbest (15 Jun 2009)

Putting together my list of references, which is turning out to be quite difficult.


----------



## PPCLI Guy (17 Jun 2009)

Listening to Buck 65 and getting ready to snuggle with PPCLI Gal


----------



## BlueJingo (17 Jun 2009)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Listening to Buck 65 and getting ready to snuggle with PPCLI Gal



aww that's so sweet...  :nod:


----------



## Bzzliteyr (18 Jun 2009)

Okay, so I am dealing with an OPS Wo this morning and having fun getting him going.  I told him that we'd take care of him and that the whole HQ is here for him.

I the proceed to each and every office in the HQ and get as many people as possible to call him and say "hello WO ****, I am from Headquarters and want you to know that we are here for you.. all day!"

He called me with death threats after the fourth phone call.. of course that didn't stop me!!

Hehe


----------



## SARgirl (18 Jun 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> Okay, so I am dealing with an OPS Wo this morning and having fun getting him going.  I told him that we'd take care of him and that the whole HQ is here for him.
> 
> I the proceed to each and every office in the HQ and get as many people as possible to call him and say "hello WO ****, I am from Headquarters and want you to know that we are here for you.. all day!"
> 
> ...



So funny you are... I needed a laugh today, thank you.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (22 Jun 2009)

I'm waiting for my EI to finally show up so I can get my car payments out, and wishing I had more Dilaudid/Hydromorphone.  

Aside from having some pretty good chest pains overnight and through the morning after the operation (that was on June 3rd. Stairs are a bitch to go down and the computer here is downstairs) it went smoothly. My nurse, a student, was damn hot and gave me a back rub, so I didn't mind her jabbing a needle into me every twenty minutes or so.

One of the doctors, the main surgeon, doing the operation this time (I guess they brought in one or two more while they were operating) came into my room the next day and showed me a picture or the tumour they took after it was out.  That was one big sonovabitch. About the size of the grip on a pair of crutches. Went right under my ankle. They didn't know how I could walk with it in there.

But, they got it out this time. Third time being sliced open for it in less than a year, so having it gone is nice. And after the swelling is gone, and the whole OUCH factor disappears, I should finally have a normal fully functional foot again. Thanks Dr. Holness.

Oddball


----------



## leroi (23 Jun 2009)

Good luck with the recovery, UMO. Your nurse comment gave me a chuckle. 

I'm getting ready for work but was inspired this morning because jets in V formation flew over Guelph and they appeared so low to the ground I thought I could almost touch them~they are so beautiful to watch and send chills up my spines.

I'm wondering if they were the famous Snowbirds? 

So many air shows I attended as a child that they are embedded as my most treasured childhood memories.

My all-time favorite air shows as an adult were at the North Bay Heritage Festival. A nice venue: the crowds being smaller than Toronto one could get away with putting a lawn chair in Lake Nipissing while watching them fly over head (with an ice cold beer disguised as a can of pop to round out the experience~LOL.)

My scariest airshow was at the Toronto waterfront and I was a very young child. There was a tragic accident and although the details are vague in my memory I still remember my mother crumpling to the ground in tears and shock and how we grieved as a family together~the stunned, silence of the crowd as we bore witness~not being able to sleep that night~ 

These are brave human beings who fly these jets. :cdn


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> My scariest airshow was at the Toronto waterfront and I was a very young child. There was a tragic accident and although the details are vague in my memory I still remember my mother crumpling to the ground in tears and shock and how we grieved as a family together~the stunned, silence of the crowd as we bore witness~not being able to sleep that night~



Nimrod/1995?


----------



## leroi (23 Jun 2009)

mariomike,

No it wasn't the accident you refer to. The best I can recollect is that it would have been sometime between '67 and '70 ... ? 

The Snowbirds descended very low over Lake Ontario and the wing tip of one hit the water and then the jet broke up and burst into flames.

BTW, just got off the phone with my Mom at Wasaga Beach and she sat on the beach watching the fly bye too. She also saw an F18.

It seems there was an airshow at Orillia.


----------



## Jorkapp (23 Jun 2009)

> I'm getting ready for work but was inspired this morning because jets in V formation flew over Guelph and they appeared so low to the ground I thought I could almost touch them~they are so beautiful to watch and send chills up my spines.
> 
> I'm wondering if they were the famous Snowbirds?



They were. Saw them on my timmies run today. It was probably Major Bard doing an impromptu airshow for his hometown.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> The best I can recollect is that it would have been sometime between '67 and '70 ... ?



You aren't thinking of the California Galaxy? That was July 1970. 
http://homepage.mac.com/friendsofflight621/Menu2.html


----------



## leroi (23 Jun 2009)

mariomike,

No, it was right over Lake Ontario and involved only one jet. I just checked with my Mom 'cause I was fairly young at the time; she says it was as I stated above:

The Snowbirds and they were flying in formation, came in low and one wing tip hit the water. Very Sad.  I can't narrow down the year any better than I have.

My parents took us every year to the CNE and the Airshow--a combined trip.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snowbirds#Accidents
All Snowbird fatal accidents are in section 4. Hope this helps.


----------



## PMedMoe (23 Jun 2009)

I was searching for this accident, too.  For what it's worth, a Blue Angel crashed in Lake Ontario in Sept 1966.

http://www.arlingtoncemetery.net/richard-carl-oliver.htm (Scroll down)



> One witness said the pilot caught a wingtip in the water during a high-speed pass about 3,000 yards from a packed grandstand, went out of control and smashed into a breakwater on the edge of Toronto Island, just south of Toronto.  A big column of black smoke rose from the wreckage.


----------



## leroi (23 Jun 2009)

mariomike and Moe, thank you. I think that's the one involving Oliver. It's the right time period and describes what I remember of the tragedy because it happened very close to us but I was sure it was The Snowbirds and so was my Mom. I wonder if there was an informal group calling themselves the Snowbirds before they officially formed up as a team? I'll have to do a bit of research (and double my dose of ginko biloba and send some to my Mom ;D.)

Meanwhile, I'll send the link to my mother and see if it rings a bell.

Anyway, sorry for the confusion.


----------



## mariomike (23 Jun 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> mariomike and Moe, thank you.
> Anyway, sorry for the confusion.



You are welcome, Leroi, and way to go, Moe! 
( Humming "History Detectives" theme music ).


----------



## observor 69 (3 Jul 2009)

Airline screens video of staff in buff 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7-Mq9HAE62Y


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Jul 2009)

Reviewing files on applications to build works infringing on the Public right to navigate.

Wishing coffee break was happening now.

Bemoaning the fact that in a month from now when my friend retires, I will be the old fart of the office.....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (3 Jul 2009)

I just dropped off a G-Wagon at Parc Jean Drapeau.  Visibility/recruiting at the Montreal Merengue festival.  It's surprising how many people in Montreal DON'T have G-Wagon qualifications!

Now, off to late lunch!!


----------



## 1feral1 (4 Jul 2009)

Bribie Island, Queensland - Sunday, 0830H.

Still 'entertaining' my female houseguest from Boston :nod:

Meanwhile in a wintery tropical wonderland, it sunny, but windy and a frosty 6C this am. The cold southerly is blasting up all the way from Tasmania, over the Southern Alps in Vic and NSW and making its way all the way up here.

With no insulation, and no central heat it was a chilly 13C inside when we crawled out of a warm bed, manily hogged by two Siamese cats craving body warmth.

Breakfast was two hot cinnimon buns, smothered in melting butter! The last of these I had was at the Cinnibons at Camp Victory at BIAP in March 2007 the day we rotated out.

Just goning down to walk on the beach, overlooking the Coral Sea. No boardies - long pants and rugged up a bit. The seatemp is about 21C.


Regards,

OWDU.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jul 2009)

OROMOCTO:
Current Weather Updated: Saturday, July 4, 2009, 19:00 ADT - Fredericton Airport
20°C
Light rain showers
Feels Like: - 
Wind: S 11km/h 
Sunrise: 5:41 
Sunset: 21:19 
Relative Humidity: 83% 
Pressure: 100.18 kPa  
Visibility: 16.0 km 
Ceiling: 10000 ft


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2009)

OK.  You're hired.  I'm putting you into CFTPO and you be first to present for our daily briefings out at Maple Defender in Wainwright.....  >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> OK.  You're hired.  I'm putting you into CFTPO and you be first to present for our daily briefings out at Maple Defender in Wainwright.....  >



Sure hope you are talking about WES 

 ;D


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2009)

Nope.  You.

METREP Leads.

 >


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Jul 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Nope.  You.
> 
> METREP Leads.
> 
> >



lol, how about you input some weather geeks I know here in G'nam

 ;D

 >


----------



## George Wallace (4 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> lol, how about you input some weather geeks I know here in G'nam
> 
> ;D
> 
> >



Nah!  You did just fine.......and you have Engr experience to help in other fields....  >


----------



## mariomike (4 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> here in G'nam



"G'nam"?!  :rofl: :rofl:
Is that near "Oromoscow"?
 There must be a nic for every place in Canada. 
Hello from ( not- so ) beautiful downtown Moronto!


----------



## NL_engineer (8 Jul 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> OROMOCTO:
> Current Weather Updated: Saturday, July 4, 2009, 19:00 ADT - Fredericton Airport
> 20°C
> Light rain showers
> ...



Just because you started it:

Location: Not to be named  ;D
Today's High: 58°C
Current Temperature: 47°C
Feels like: freaking hot
Long range forecast: sun and extremely hot weather, getting hotter by the day  :
Visibility: reduced due to large amounts of sand in the air

Now that at least killed 5 min.  I am just killing time till O-group  ;D.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

Just finished firing off a nastygram to Purolator.


----------



## armyvern (8 Jul 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just finished firing off a nastygram to Purolator.



Did they sieze your latest order as "obscene" too? Dammit - I _hate_ it when that happens.


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Jul 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Did they sieze your latest order as "obscene" too? Dammit - I _hate_ it when that happens.



No, I get that by direct mail, in a plain brown wrapper.   

Actually, they wouldn't let my _spouse_ pick up the marriage certificate I ordered from Vital Stats.  :  They also wouldn't redirect it to me here so they are sending a note to hold it in Kingston until next Friday.  I told them I need it for an appointment on the same day and it had better be there!


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2009)

I am supposed to be working BUT I am preparing for my interview at 1300.

I'm also pondering/philosophizing about the turns and twists life can take you....an 18 year old kid from a farm in a Prairie province to a possible new position in a new unit as the Regional MWO.

Like I tell my troops at Minto "You have to know where you've been to know where you're going"


----------



## Old Sweat (8 Jul 2009)

Eighteen-year-old farm kids make great soldiers. And then there is/was me to disprove the rule.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Jul 2009)

Old Sweat said:
			
		

> Eighteen-year-old farm kids make great soldiers.quote]
> 
> Somehow I doubt that. You wouldn't be here if you were a crap bubble.


----------



## 211RadOp (8 Jul 2009)

Just killing time before the wife gets home of evening shift.


----------



## Vets Dottir (11 Jul 2009)

Lots of time thinking about how to start and grow a whole new life from scratch on absolutely every level at age 55 with progressive physical limits (including hands) including what kind of work I can now actually do and start ...  ??? Hmmmmm ... real challenging.

Other than that ... browsing the web and always learning something new every day about all sorts of things ... the net my way of staying connected to people and the outside world  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jul 2009)

Sunday morning, 0609h, still dark.

Its cold (for here) - inside the house a sizzling 14C, however that said, today it will be yet another sunny winter's day topping off at about 22C.

About to get the BBQ going, and fry up my 'infidel special', some back bacon, enjoying this with fresh baked bread and ice cold orange-mango juice with the morning news.

Today will bring more groceries and house maintenance, some socialising, and a relaxing day here in the tropics.

Regards,

OWDU

Oh, edited for spelling


----------



## Celticgirl (12 Jul 2009)

I'm having a 'rainy day movie marathon' with my daughter today. My fiance and his kids are off on a road adventure to visit family for a week. We miss them already.  

Swearing in 2 days from now...can't wait!  :yellow:


----------



## Nfld Sapper (12 Jul 2009)

Waiting for my laundry to wash and hoping to see my buddies from Kingston who are posted back to Gagetown.


----------



## SARgirl (12 Jul 2009)

I just finished exploring my new gear bag; I found it by surprise.

Yesterday, I stopped in at a little shop which specializes in ladies items; I had been meaning to stop by this shop for some time.  The store owner (a super nice lady) says she only brings in one or two pieces from each line and she only brings in lines you can't find any where else in the city.  This neat little shop is stocked with various items from pretty to sexy, sassy to cute and from sophisticated to fun in just about everything: skirts, tops, lingerie, pants, jackets, shoes, bags, jewelry etc... and even some items you could dress up or down to be formal or not .  On the very top shelf, there was the perfect gear bag which was exactly what I have been looking for... I wouldn't have ever thought to look in a little shop like this for a top quality gear bag; it was the only item like this in the shop (her customers do not have a lot of use for gear bags... I guess the gear bag was waiting for me 8)).  As a bonus, for the most part, the prices in the shop were unexpectedly reasonable.   

I'm off to pack my new gear bag, in case I'm tasked out. 

It's interesting how you find items when you least expect to and in the least likely of places.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Jul 2009)

Where did you find such a cool store in the middle of Hudson's Bay?


----------



## helpup (15 Jul 2009)

Week two of TMST, oh joy oh bliss, more interesting then a check in the box but it can get repetitve if you do it often enough


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2009)

Elvis and Celine


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agZTP7I0994


----------



## observor 69 (19 Jul 2009)

An old southern country preacher from Georgia had a teenage son named David and it was getting time the boy should give some thought to choosing a Profession.  Like many young men, the boy didn't really know what he wanted to do, and he didn't seem too concerned about it.  One day, while the boy was away at school, his father decided to try an experiment.  He went into the boy's room and placed on his study table four objects:
A Bible, 
A silver dollar, 
A bottle of whisky, and 
A Playboy magazine  
I'll just hide behind the door," the old preacher said to himself, "and when he comes home from school this afternoon, I'll see which object he picks up.  If it's the Bible, he's going to be a preacher like me, and what a blessing that would be! If he picks up the dollar, he's going to be a Businessman, and that would be OK; but if picks up the bottle, he's going to be a no-good drunkard, and, Lord, what a shame that would be.  And worst of all, if he picks up that magazine he's gonna be a skirt-chasin' bum." 

The old man waited anxiously, and soon heard his son's footsteps as he entered the house whistling and headed for his room. 

The boy tossed his books on the bed, and as he turned to leave the room he spotted the objects on the table.  With curiosity in his eye, he walked over to inspect them.  Finally, he picked up the Bible and placed it under his arm.  He picked up the silver dollar and dropped it into his pocket.  He uncorked the bottle and took a big drink while he admired this month's Centerfold. 

"Lord have mercy," the old preacher disgustedly whispered, "he's gonna be a pilot!"


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2009)

0705h Monday am, got the day off  :nod:

Its cold for a tropical winter's morning, about 9C outside, and a chilly 14C inside. The sun has just risen for another Queensland day - beautiful one day, perfect the rest. It will be 23C today.

A quiet day is planned with my US 'blonde' company leaving tomorrow morning. Currently she is baking me some cinnimon buns and choc chip cookies  ;D most to be frozen for future enjoyment. Some however, will be devoured shortly, as the smell is driving me mental, and making me drool like a Homer.

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (23 Jul 2009)

Looking forward to a 3 day weekend, most of which will be spent in Fundy National Park and at Hopewell Rocks with Mrs EITS.  After the weather we've had in June/July, I am not even gonna bother looking at the forecast, just pack our WW gear for hiking and hope for sun.


----------



## NL_engineer (23 Jul 2009)

Relaxing after a long hot day.  I'm also reading the news, and surfing the web aimlessly to stay in the AC longer (tho I should be getting ready for bed).


----------



## Clove Hitch (24 Jul 2009)

I was sworn-in today. Now it's past midnight. Northern Ontario, 13c, cool and cloudy. CBC Radio One...an interview with Conrad Black from '92. Pompous ass. 
BMQ begins August 10th. 
So... I sit here. Somewhat reflective. 
... I've been an ironworker for the past decade. High steel. Good money. Lots of thrills, some spills. On the road a lot. A great trade for the rough and tumble type.
Time for a change.


----------



## kurolap (24 Jul 2009)

I'm sitting on PAT platoon in wainwright, Alberta, right no, awaiting my BIQ.
i've been here for 3 and a half months now, because i tore my ACL and partially tore my MCL when i first got here....I'll be here for awhile before i get on course. Its a real shitty situation.
the only good thing is i got leave starting tomrow for 12 days...going back home to toronto, time to relax alittle.


----------



## SARgirl (25 Jul 2009)

I just arrived home not too long ago from running some errands and I'm thrilled that I was able to get everything done!  ;D

Market; pineapple, watermelon, honey dew (cantaloupe didn't look great, so I didn't get any this time round), strawberries, blackberries, blueberries, peaches, nectarines, banana's, dried mango and pineapple snack packs, red grapes, carrots, celery, beets, snow peas, cheese (looked for Havarti, they didn't have any, so went w/ something else), beef, chicken, ham, condiments, light rye bread, various soups, sorbet' bars (mango and orange), skim milk, saltines, yogurt, sour cream, I looked for some cottage cheese; they were out, tomatoes, bottled water... and I think that's most of it.  Also, I stopped by Sears, Zellers, Shopper's Drug Mart, La Vie En Rose, Grocery Store, Work Wearhouse (needed to exchange a small kangaroo for an XS Kangaroo and while I was there I found a beautiful sweater and some pretty earrings for $5.99 I plan to wear tomorrow), at least 2 malls that I can recall... I forget where else I went... oh, I also went to a salon for some shampoo that I like.

Almost every where I went today it seemed I was getting a great deal or being given a gift card or money.  Shopper's gave me a $10 gift card to Swiss Chalet, Sears gave me a $10 cash back (coupon announcement over the in-store intercom), La Vie En Rose had almost all those items I bought any where from 30-70% off, WWhouse... another $10 gift card and most of the items I bought today 'just happened' to be on sale or came with money or a gift card back.  I bought nothing that wasn't already on the list; it's great when those items which I need to get and which I was already there to buy, come with some sort of deal.  8)    

It has been a busy day and productive day.    

I usually don't have so many errands to run- whew.   

Time to relax!

I think for supper, I'll snack on some fruit.  Then have a shower and go to bed.


----------



## mariomike (26 Jul 2009)

Clove Hitch said:
			
		

> I was sworn-in today. Now it's past midnight. Northern Ontario, 13c, cool and cloudy. CBC Radio One...an interview with Conrad Black from '92. Pompous ass.
> BMQ begins August 10th.
> So... I sit here. Somewhat reflective.
> ... I've been an ironworker for the past decade. High steel. Good money. Lots of thrills, some spills. On the road a lot. A great trade for the rough and tumble type.
> Time for a change.



I think it's great that you will soon be putting your skills as an Ironworker to use as an Engineer in the CF. I wonder if you did a lot of travelling on your job to a lot of big projects. It's a very dangerous job. Lots of fresh air, I guess. Away from home a lot. I am sure the pay must be good.
You don't go to the office, you build the office!


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Jul 2009)

A day in the life in paradise as fol:

Currently its just 1420h on a extremely sunny Sunday arvo here on www.bribie.com.au.

Today got the laundry off the line, folded and put away. Re-org'd my closet by refolding everything, and thats done. Work stuff is ready for tomorrow. I hate Mondays.

Readied uniforms for my new Reserve Unit for Tuesday.

Went out to Mitre 10 Hdwe and bought some paint and sand paper for my ongonig current winter project of re-furbishing my old home made wooden rocking horse (c.1962), and re-doing my Dad's old am radio record player thing (c.1950). Thats will be sanded back and oiled, as its very blonde in colour. Great wood grain. This will be a nice feature in my lounge with a lamp on top of it.

Pulled thur my Rossi .357 'maggie' Puma LA carbine (16in bbl  :nod: ), and now watching a war movie on FOXTEL. Hopefully going on a good bush trip in a few weeks to cull some wild boars, yes it will be like 'operations' with about 4 of us (serving and former Defence Mbrs) going on a 5 hr trip into the outback. Swags, snags, damper rolls, some cheap goon to swill, and some toilet paper, ha!

A great weekend, only spending $41 for groceries (entire week) too. Veggies, chook breast, steak and 'Old English' snags.

So between now and 'lights out' (2030- sad eh), its Sunday routine shy of going over to my neighbours for swill and a sausage sizzle for 1600h.

Metrep to is currently 22C sunny and calm. Only about 5 more weeks of winter left officially 'til spring. However it will be warming up in the next couple of weeks, which is good.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## SARgirl (26 Jul 2009)

I just arrived home from going to see a move; 'The Hurt Locker'.  http://thehurtlocker-movie.com/

This is definitely not a movie for children. :2c:  

Additionally, it is likely best to not be seen by those who are having difficulty dealing with having been on tour or who are having a difficultly dealing with someone they know being out on tour.  Basically, if someones cup is already full or is almost full, physiologically/mentally/emotionally speaking... within the realm of this topic, then this _may_ not be a movie for them.   :2c:

The movie was left set up at the end for a sequel.


----------



## NL_engineer (27 Jul 2009)

I just finished watching The Hurt Locker, and had a good laugh at all the stupid things the tech did.  

Now I am baking in the sun, because it is the only place I can get wireless  :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Jul 2009)

I am enjoying the heat and humidity. Waited long enough for it, so I'm bloody well going to enjoy it, even if it's as uncomfortable as hell.
Family reunion going on this weekend, and finally back to work in a week.

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Jul 2009)

I shredded a tyre on my Falcon ute on the way home last night, so not happy only getting about 55,000 km on my Falken tyres ($270 each), so now opting for 4 Federal tyres at $160 each.

Just hanging out at home until the tyre shoppe opens for 0830.  Cold this am, its only 7C, and 0718h. I hate these cold winter mornings. No insulation in my house, and its a chilly 14c inside.

OWDU


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (29 Jul 2009)

I am finally able to make some cookies to put in care packages to the sandbox.  :yellow: :yellow: 

It has been too hot to have the oven on for hours on end.  Not, that I'm complaining about the heat, I LOVE it!!  But, it ain't so conducive to baking.


----------



## OldSolduer (30 Jul 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> I shredded a tyre on my Falcon ute on the way home last night, so not happy only getting about 55,000 km on my Falken tyres ($270 each), so now opting for 4 Federal tyres at $160 each.
> 
> Just hanging out at home until the tyre shoppe opens for 0830.  Cold this am, its only 7C, and 0718h. I hate these cold winter mornings. No insulation in my house, and its a chilly 14c inside.
> 
> OWDU


Sorry to hear about the "tyres" ;D Flats are no fun.

7C? A heat wave here!! I wish it was 7C here in Winnipeg in winter!!


----------



## NL_engineer (30 Jul 2009)

Spending time in the airfield, and enjoying the smell  :[j/k]  But Pizza Hut, and Tim's were good  ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (30 Jul 2009)

Just going out the door to the Unit.

I am late, its 0606h on a clear cold Friday morning.

OWDU.


PS: OS, here in the tropics 7C is a shocker, adn 15 yrs later, I've become Australianised and climatised beyond a joke. Anything under 21C and I am cold, ha! In the old days, 7C was t-shirt weather if the sun was out.


----------



## Steve_D (1 Aug 2009)

I am sitting at work (in between calls doing tech support at a call centre - which is the first job that I have ever had that I dread so much that I feel ill driving in but can't seem to get another job in this economy at the moment), and dreaming of finally getting back into the military.

Steve


----------



## SARgirl (1 Aug 2009)

I'm watching a storm blow in; just finished watching a tree, which was about 2 stories high, get blown by the winds; the tree was only about 40 feet away from me, but went down in the opposite direction.  Off the east there is a 747 on final and some rotation in the clouds above.  Interesting.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Aug 2009)

Sunday, 1405h.

METREP Sunny and warm, about 24C, not bad for winter.

Just got back from the Caboolture Airshow, admission was only $5, and not bad for the price, adn a good turn out. Caboolture is 19km up the Bribie Island/Caboolture Road.

Military collector vehicles, and numerous vintage aeroplanes on display, all of them goers.

Swung by Maccas for a Big Mag and Coke on the way home. One thing I like about living on this island is its over 30 mins return to the nearest McRottons, and nothing beats a dinkum mom 7 pop burger from a milkbar.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> and nothing beats a dinkum mom 7 pop burger from a milkbar.



Whatever that is, Wes, it sounds good!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (2 Aug 2009)

milk bar- noun: A small corner shop selling general daily food items and newspapers. In Victoria, South Australia and Western Australia it's called a milk bar. It's called a Deli elsewhere.

dinkum-adjective: Originally it was an Aborgine word that meant genuine; true


So if I read this correct Wes means.....

nothing beats a genuine mom & pop burger from a deli.


----------



## mariomike (2 Aug 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> milk bar- noun: A small corner shop selling general daily food items and newspapers. In Victoria, South Australia and Western Australia it's called a milk bar. It's called a Deli elsewhere.
> 
> dinkum-adjective: Originally it was an Aborgine word that meant genuine; true
> 
> ...



Thank you for the translation, NFLD Sapper!
But, isn't the conventional wisdom to, "Never eat at any place called "Mom's."?
( That and something about never play cards with a guy named "Doc", or sleeping with anyone whose troubles are worse than your own. ) hahaha


----------



## Kat Stevens (2 Aug 2009)

I think it's sorta the Aussie equivalent of a grody Hygard burger from a 7-11.


----------



## 1feral1 (3 Aug 2009)

Ha!

Gotta love Milkbars!

The term is universal throughout the country, including NSW and QLD.

A Big Mac in Australia is currently $4.45! For the same price at a milkbar, you get much better value and something home made.

If you want Aussie beef, with bacon, fried egg, cheese, tomato, lettuce, beetroot, fried onions and BBQ sauce. Commonly know to locals as a hamburger with 'the lot'. 

Chuck in a heap of hot chips with chicken salt, and a coke, for about $8.00

All on a damper roll, toasted and crunchy on the outside and soft in the centre. 

OWDU


----------



## SARgirl (4 Aug 2009)

At the moment I am... ... ... 

listening to a storm roll in; it has only rained a little, mostly it has been making some noise with the odd big flash, but so far, it hasn't done much else; one of those, 'bark is worse than its bite', type storms.

and...

waiting for the dryer to finish.

I'm not usually up so late; its hours past my bed time; it's one of those nights.

It hasn't rained much at all this year.  It has been a mild summer; not too hot, no super severe storms, no heat waves and no major infestations of this or that bug ... just been a mild summer all around.  Actually, I had the heat on earlier today; it was only about 15C for much of today.  A few days ago or so it was 31C or 32C (or there abouts), but with a bit of a breeze so I had my sweater on for most of the day; nice and warm in the sun, but when in the breeze or in the shade it was chilly.

Have a good night everyone.


----------



## Old and Tired (6 Aug 2009)

Enjoying week two of summer leave after 3 1/2 painful months on task i Gagetown.  enjoying taking the kids visiting relatives, wildlife park in Shubie and beach trips.  A little home reno work to round things out.


----------



## armyvern (6 Aug 2009)

Sitting here in Borden in my new P198 digs;

Day 9 of the year long french course done ... 201 days to go!! Whooohooooo!! I am 1/21 of the way done! Tabernac.  

 ;D


----------



## Tharris (6 Aug 2009)

Watching a painful television show... :crybaby: :crybaby:  the things you do for your better half.

T.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Aug 2009)

Friday, 1325h.

METREP -  winter: 24C and hopelessly sunny

Laundry is on

Watered plants outside.

Pool pump is running, and water check to be taken to the pool people today. will need about 140kg of salt, some acid and stabiliser. Pool temp is 20, needs to be 23 or 24 before I get into it. Spring is here in 3 weeks!!!

Back lawn now cut.

Front lawn now being watered, will cut tomorrow.

Now to take the water in, buy some hose for my baracuda, pick up some paint stripper, and get a new lawn mower blade.

Only been home less than an hour.


OWDU.


----------



## mariomike (7 Aug 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Pool temp is 20, needs to be 23 or 24 before I get into it.



You put me to shame, Wes, ours is 29-30 degrees Celcius.


----------



## SARgirl (8 Aug 2009)

I'm feeling a some what blah today... need to think of something to do which will bring back my usual cheerful self.  Hmmm... what would cheer up a girl like me.... thinking... thinking... thinking... .  :-\

On a good note, today is the first day for as long as I can remember, where I have no plans, no errands and no commitments.  8)  An entire day free- I don't even know where to begin... I never thought such a day existed. 

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## observor 69 (8 Aug 2009)

Thinking of Tom Hanks.  ;D

http://clips.rofl.to/clip/fedex-castaway


----------



## mariomike (8 Aug 2009)

hehe 
"Keep up the good work."
Ain't it the truth.


----------



## BlueJingo (8 Aug 2009)

Putting together IKEA furniture  :brickwall:


----------



## mariomike (8 Aug 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> I'm feeling a some what blah today... need to think of something to do which will bring back my usual cheerful self.  Hmmm... what would cheer up a girl like me.... thinking... thinking... thinking... .  :-\
> 
> On a good note, today is the first day for as long as I can remember, where I have no plans, no errands and no commitments.  8)  An entire day free- I don't even know where to begin... I never thought such a day existed.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!



I wonder with all the advances in science and technology if people are any more satisfied with their lives? A good walk is always pleasant. Especially when you are a pensioner. Even though some of the people I encounter don't seem as friendly as they used to be.


----------



## Celticgirl (8 Aug 2009)

I'm watching TV with my daughter, wondering where more than half the summer has gone!! Wow, time does fly!


----------



## 1feral1 (8 Aug 2009)

Sunday, just after 1100h, been cleaning windows using an ammonia/water solution to get the salt water stains off the outside of my windows.

More pool maintenance today too, as spring is coming.

METREP sunny, some wind and a top of 23C today. It got down to 11C in the night.

After the windows are done, some R+R, and get things ready for tomorrow. I hate Mondays.

OWDU


----------



## SARgirl (8 Aug 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I wonder with all the advances in science and technology if people are any more satisfied with their lives? A good walk is always pleasant. Especially when you are a pensioner.



I'm not a pensioner however, I know for me, I usually tend to enjoy those things which are nature based: hiking, walks, parks, picnics, I absolutely love the mountains etc... .  

Mind you, put me up in a CF AC or out on a SAR tasking and I am one happy girl... not exactly nature based, but they are a couple of things which I enjoy and we do fly over nature and train out in nature.

Today I decided to stay in: I tidied up, had a nap (very rare) and took an opportunity to read some information on SAR.  What I should have done, was gone for a walk and did my reading out in a park.

I seldom watch movies and I can go weeks or months without ever turning on the television.  I do like to watch movies, but they are always more enjoyable to watch when you have someone to watch the movie with.  I use to go days or longer between being on the internet, then I discovered this website (the Milnet forums) and since then I have been spending much more time, than I had to date, on the internet (Milnet forums- lots of interesting and '_educational_' information to be found).

I suspect advances in science and technology does have something to do with people being less happier than they use to be, but only if those people submerge themselves too much within science and technology to the point where it interferes with the relationships they have with the people in their life and/or nature and/or their spiritual life.  

I'm not a technology gadget girl... I have little interest in technology, other than those technologies which will enable me to do certain things (example; advances in ELT's, SPOT and GPS for the purpose of SAR or advances in climbing/hiking equipment for safer and/or more efficient hiking / climbing, etc...).  

I'm an old school type girl; I would much rather know the old school ways first and add technology in where required, but I don't want to rely on or over use technology and given the option, I'm likely to lean towards old school first.  One walk through my place confirms this right quick- I don't even use a microwave.

Old School vs Science and Technology... there is value to both, balance is the key and what that balance should be would largely depend on a person's interests and work. 

 :2c:



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Even though some of the people I encounter don't seem as friendly as they used to be.


I have found the same thing... by comparison, people don't seem to be as friendly as what I recall them being years ago.  

I have also found that, some of the friendliest people I have met or known to date, often times, will tend to be soldiers.


----------



## observor 69 (9 Aug 2009)

Looking at photos of Helen Mirren in a bikini. ;D

WOW!!


----------



## Nfld Sapper (9 Aug 2009)

Trying to get my lesson plans together for the Advanced Water Supply course starting in Sept.....


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 Aug 2009)

Sapper how does that go?  

1. Pull Brita from fridge;

2. pour water into glass.

?? hehe


----------



## Bzzliteyr (9 Aug 2009)

In regards to the discussion on people not being as friendly as they used to I have this to add:

Yesterday while walking my dog down Sherbrooke street in Montreal, I saw an elderly lady and her daughter getting into their car.  The older woman had a tough time getting seated and lifted her legs in one by one.  I had my dog on my right side so I walked over to the car to help her with her door.. as I approached, the look on her daughter's eyes said it all.  Fear. I smiled and said "you look comfy now, let me get that for you" and as I closed the door for her the daughter nervously smiled.

Since when has being nice led to such ridiculous reactions?  I am going to smile at as many people as I can today!


----------



## Long in the tooth (9 Aug 2009)

Just retired (32 yrs) and moved to the US to follow the wife.  I only have an L2 designation so can't work yet, playing at house husband.  Been told up to 2 months for first pension payment!  And they have to re-enter my banking that I've had for 20 years.....


----------



## PMedMoe (9 Aug 2009)

Contemplating the drive to Ottawa in the thunder storms.   :-\


----------



## SARgirl (9 Aug 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> In regards to the discussion on people not being as friendly as they used to I have this to add:
> 
> Yesterday while walking my dog down Sherbrooke street in Montreal, I saw an elderly lady and her daughter getting into their car.  The older woman had a tough time getting seated and lifted her legs in one by one.  I had my dog on my right side so I walked over to the car to help her with her door.. as I approached, the look on her daughter's eyes said it all.  Fear. I smiled and said "you look comfy now, let me get that for you" and as I closed the door for her the daughter nervously smiled.
> 
> Since when has being nice led to such ridiculous reactions?



This sort of behavior, a man being so nice, is something I have found to be more common among soldiers and far less common among civvie men, so it doesn't surprise me that you, a solider, did something so nice.

As for the look on the woman's face, her look of "fear".  This doesn't surprise me either.  I too have, to a degree, a fear of men- I'm not going into details as to why, but I'm very careful.  

Usually I need to get to know a man over a period of time before I start to feel comfortable around him and I would never want to find myself alone with a man I didn't know and hadn't spent some time with in a group environment.  While I often will be the only girl in an air crew or ground crew, that's a completely different situation; everyone is 'on task' and doing whatever it is they are suppose to be doing.

There are only three men in my life who I have given an instant or almost instant trust to (a woman's radar can work both ways); 2 of them are soldiers (neither of them know it and, I feel, at this time, it's best to keep it that way) and the other is a priest.  The other men in my life, they have had to earn my trust over a period of time.  That isn't to say as there won't be other men in the future where, upon meeting X man, I feel very comfortable and safe with him for reasons I can't explain and as a result we quickly develop a mutual 'friendship', but generally speaking it takes a while, if for any reason, safety.  

If you knew the sorts of risks girls will often face day to day, risks which a man doesn't have to deal with and risks which most men don't even see or register, you might understand a little more about why a girl would be so fearful of a man doing something so nice and even still, being explained these sorts of daily risks isn't the same as having them part of your daily life.  Not that the daily nonsense so many woman and girls deal with day to day interferes with my life, like most woman, I just brush it off and keep on motoring, but since a girl or woman never knows when the regular same o' daily nonsense might turn into a situation by where her safety is compromised, we (girls and woman) do need to be a lot more aware.  

Remember, that girl didn't know you from Adam, she had no way of knowing that you were not going to hurt them... you were simply doing something nice, but there wasn't any way for her to know that.  If a girl or woman isn't sure, they often times, for safety reasons, err on the side of caution and as a result said girl or woman will tend to lean towards feeling the man is a possible threat.  

With that said, I know for me, as I have said before, most of the nicest men I have ever met to date, have almost all been soldiers.  That isn't to say as there are some soldiers out there who are not nice, I'm certain there are some who need to be thrown back, but fortunately for me, I haven't, so far, met any of those not-so-nice soldiers where my 'fear radar' would be going off into over time.  

By the way, I think your 'act of charity' towards this girl and her mother, where you did something so nice, was absolutely wonderful.  




			
				Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> I am going to smile at as many people as I can today!



This is a wonderful and fine example of what anyone can do to help make the world a better place.  Smiles really do spread like wild fire.  Bravo for you!


----------



## NL_engineer (10 Aug 2009)

Bzzliteyr said:
			
		

> In regards to the discussion on people not being as friendly as they used to I have this to add:
> 
> Yesterday while walking my dog down Sherbrooke street in Montreal, I saw an elderly lady and her daughter getting into their car.  The older woman had a tough time getting seated and lifted her legs in one by one.  I had my dog on my right side so I walked over to the car to help her with her door.. as I approached, the look on her daughter's eyes said it all.  Fear. I smiled and said "you look comfy now, let me get that for you" and as I closed the door for her the daughter nervously smiled.
> 
> Since when has being nice led to such ridiculous reactions?  I am going to smile at as many people as I can today!



Well how about this one: I am just back from a FOB were they have been complete dicks, and don't want to share anything.   They didn't want to feed us wile we were their, even tho they know we prevent them from getting blown up.

And for what I am doing, Its currently 0930 local time, and listening to arty, and gun fire wile still in bed  (day off, first in a wile)


----------



## Bzzliteyr (10 Aug 2009)

It's funny how people forget we are all in the same family over there.  We wear the same outfits, fight against the same badguys.  

I certainly hope the chain of command was made aware of that though I do understand how ressources are limited in FOBs and what they have is only for "them".  You should have shown up with your own stuff, right?  I remember the NSE would sit in our compound eating rats when they showed unless the cooks allocated food for them.  We can't be giving away all our mini Haagen Dazs ice creams now, can we?

Stay safe.  Chimo.


----------



## fire_guy686 (10 Aug 2009)

The better half is making me go for a walk. After that I may play some Combat Arms. Then getting ready for the long trek back to Manitoba starting tommorow.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Aug 2009)

I just had my first crap in Winnipeg.  Another career highlight!  *scratches ~ take dump in Manitoba ~ off Bucket List*


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Aug 2009)

Tuesday, just before 1900h, its dark and cooling down.\

Tomorrow is our Ekka Day in Brissy, and hence a day off, so NO I am not driving into the city to see an overcrowded fair with over priced things.

Staying home to have a peaceful quiet day with my cats.

OWDU


----------



## helpup (11 Aug 2009)

Just finnished a ruck march...... Had a quick chat with one of my soldiers who called Sunday ( he didnt get in touch with me)  and took Monday off as his cat is deathly ill ( his cat is with his GF in a town a few hours away.  He wanted to talk to me as he thought I figured he was lying.  Told him I fully believed him however his justification for a call in leave day was weak and he is lucky he didnt get in touch with me or he would of been here yesturday.   Oh well a day of annual gone for him.


----------



## fire_guy686 (11 Aug 2009)

Sitting in a motel room off of highway 17 outside Terrace Bay, Ont. Fog got a little too thick to keep on going. Ah well. Finish the rest of the journey to Winnipeg tomorrow.


----------



## basrah (12 Aug 2009)

Getting some extra clothes and boots out of storage to change into after our water jump tomorrow.


----------



## kratz (12 Aug 2009)

I just read this joke and thought it was amusing:



> The Center for Disease Control has issued a medical alert about a highly contagious, potentially dangerous virus that is transmitted orally, by hand, and even electronically.  This virus is called Weekly Overload Recreational Killer (WORK).  If you receive WORK from your boss, any of your colleagues or anyone else via any means whatsoever - DO NOT TOUCH IT!!!  This virus will wipe out your private life entirely.  If you should come into contact with WORK you should immediately leave the premises.
> 
> Take two good friends to the nearest liquor store and purchase one or both of the antidotes - Work Isolating Neutralizer Extract (WINE) and Bothersome Employer Elimination Rebooter (BEER).  Take the antidote repeatedly until WORK has been completely eliminated from your system.
> 
> You should immediately forward this medical alert to five friends.  If you do not have five friends, you have already been infected and WORK is controlling your life.


----------



## observor 69 (12 Aug 2009)

Watching Trailor for new fall tv show "Glee." 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y0rqjoryaAk&NR=1


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Aug 2009)

My buddy and I were given a large box of old casettes. We were told to choose and keep the ones we liked, and 'get rid of' the ones that we didn't.
The two of us being pyro-rednecks had a fire burning within minutes and decided to throw the bad tapes like blanks and Conway Twitty into the fire.

I don't know what the hell goes into the tapes, but they burn hot as hell, and have the same effect as oil when water is poured onto a burning one.
When the pipe turned this hot, and there were flames shooting out the top of the chimney we tried to put out the fire with water, which made it burn fiercely... so I had to go grab an old fire extinguisher to put it out.







Oddball


----------



## George Wallace (12 Aug 2009)

Indoors, I see.  Nice paneling and tool chest.   :-\


----------



## midget-boyd91 (12 Aug 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Indoors, I see.  Nice paneling and tool chest.   :-\



The stove is fine where it is. It's really just a heater for a small garage during the winter. The tapes just had some suprisingly fierce heat when in the fire. (There was only about hald a dozen blank tapes in the fire when the picture was taken.)  
Fire is the easiest way to dispose of unwanted stuff around there, and it's fun.

Oddball


----------



## tango22a (12 Aug 2009)

George: 

The ferrous oxide on the tapes is the same thing used to make the sparklers that you light on First of July...IIRC

tango22a

uncle-midget-oddball: you're d**n lucky you didn't burn the garage down...or put it in low orbit!!  Those wood stoves ARE NOT immersion heaters!

Now lets have a S**tpile of immersion heater stories!


----------



## PMedMoe (13 Aug 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Now lets have a S**tpile of immersion heater stories!



 :warstory:  Okay, here we go, it's the only one I have.

Must have been Domesday (or Stables, whatever you want to call it) and one of the new Sgts decided we Cpls and Ptes needed a refresher on lighting the immersion heater.  

We got it all set up and ready to go.  The Sgt turned on the fuel and lit the match.
One of the Ptes asked "Where's the big whoosh?"  The Sgt replied (quite sarcastically, I might add), "There is no big whoosh."

But, the match had blown out before the flame caught, so the Sgt needed to light another match.  Unfortunately for him, the fuel was still dripping.  When he applied the second match, there was a big whoosh.  He lost most of the hair on one of his arms.  We Cpls and Ptes were rolling on the ground, unable to contain our laughter (after we knew he was unhurt, of course).  The look on his face was priceless.


----------



## OldSolduer (13 Aug 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> :warstory:  Okay, here we go, it's the only one I have.
> 
> Must have been Domesday (or Stables, whatever you want to call it) and one of the new Sgts decided we Cpls and Ptes needed a refresher on lighting the immersion heater.
> 
> ...



Our guys used to make the immersion heaters go "Boom" at 0400 or so.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Aug 2009)

Friday night, 2330h, just finished watching Fast Times at Ridgemont High (1982) on FOXTEL. I had not seen this in years, and had a good laugh.

The night is still young.

OWDU 

EDITed only for spelling


----------



## SARgirl (14 Aug 2009)

There has been nothing exciting my way.  I have been busy running errands for much of the day.  

----------

I needed a new pair of runners and the first pair I tried on was a perfect fit.  Usually it takes what seems like endless pairs of shoes being tried on over the course of several stores to find a pair which works.  

The girl at the, ‘Running Room’, was very helpful.  The Running Room has a colour system; they figure out how you walk to help find the shoe which would work best for you.  My feet needed shoes from their ‘blue’ category.  

Where possible, it is common for me to buy clothes from a thrift shop, on sale or clearance, at a market place, hand-me-downs etc…, but my running shoes are not something I can skimp on.  

My shoe size certainly matches my height; my shoes are a ladies size 10.  

Here are my new shoes; they look nicer than they do online:

*Women's (New Balance from Nike)*


> A high stability trainer with ABZORB DTS cushioning and a medial post to accommodate the moderate to severe overpronator.


http://www.shop.runningroom.com/product_info.php?language_id=1&products_id=4512 .  

----------
   
I’m looking forward to taskings next month; I’m going through withdrawals…. I need my air time.

At the moment I’m bouncing between the forum and multitasking.

I'm off to bed.  Have a good night everyone.


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Aug 2009)

Sat, 1232h, did some painting, now for a swing on the hammock with a few chapters of a good book.

The sun is out, its around 24C, can't complain for a winter's day.

OWDU


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Aug 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Sat, 1232h,* did some painting*, now for a swing on the hammock with a few chapters of a good
> 
> OWDU



Painting... sounds like fun. What kind? Oil, acrylic, ... walls?

Oddball


----------



## kkwd (14 Aug 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Painting... sounds like fun. What kind? Oil, acrylic, ... walls?
> Oddball



Painting is probably Aussie slang for lying on the beach, eating a steak or drinking.  ;D


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Aug 2009)

kkwd said:
			
		

> Painting is probably Aussie slang for lying on the beach, eating a steak or drinking.  ;D



Either way, sounds like fun.... 
I wonder what the Aussie version of Timmies is... and if they're hiring?

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Aug 2009)

Well, my EX had this wall a horrid citric green colour, which I hated, so today, bought 4L of paint (chalk dust colour), and after 3 coats, its done.

As for the hammock session, I laid there, listening to the birds, the laughing Kookaburra vs the irritated Aussie magpie, all well sifting through about 40 pages of a book on Aussies in Iraq.

All this as my two Siamese sentries stocked some local lizards.

What a life.

OWDU


----------



## mariomike (15 Aug 2009)

Wes, there is a book called "Running the War in Iraq: An Australian General, 300,000 Troops, the Bloodiest Conflict of Our Time" that I want to get. Have you heard of it?


----------



## 1feral1 (15 Aug 2009)

Written by Aust MGEN Jim Molan

ABN 36 009 913 517. Published by Harper Collins 2008.

Thats the book I am reading.

Shyte, what he experienced in the city was exactly like I was there, infact I could almost smell Baghdad again, and feel the heat.

I got this book last year, and only started reading it recently.


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## SARgirl (16 Aug 2009)

Today I tried out my new shoes; they did great throughout the workout and I'm very pleased with them.  My old pair simply had the bun and I needed to give them the boot because they were chewing me up.

I just finished watching a movie called, "Stone of Destiny".  It is based on a true story regarding some of Scotland's history.  The movie was slow, but interesting. However, the movie was worth the rental. 
*Trailer:* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-vnBvDPXZk0
*Wikipedia:* http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stone_of_Destiny_%28film%29
I don't know what has got into me; I have watched several movies over the past short while, which is not usual for me.

We sure haven't had much of a summer; I think there has been only a few to handful of warm days all summer and spring was more like winter (cold and snowy).  There was a rabbit enjoying the front yard this morning and part of his back end had already turned white, sigh. 

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## Lil_T (17 Aug 2009)

I'm supposed to be sleeping... Don't tell the duty staff.  F***ing insomnia

Better try though hour of PT in the AM


----------



## Vets Dottir (17 Aug 2009)

Contemplating what nasty reactions I might get from the neighbor if the Disturbance Bylaws enforcement officer ends up having to talk to him to get him to fall in to the regulations like everybody else has to and neighbor will know exactly who complained (moi) and I expect I'll be on the receiving end of payback behaviors for having complained. Sigh. All of my attempts to reason and get results have bombed so I turned to the bylaws folks to see if maybe they can talk to him and get him to listen to them. That would be nice and might work to prevent the radio/stereo plugged in and playing huge volume by my entrance so noise is way too disturbing even with all doors and windows closed. 

Am thinking how much I hate complaining or asking people to tone things down when there are reasonable laws and rules to back the requests and especially drunk hotheads feel the complaint is wrong NOT breaking the regulations ARGH! Some people just get rebellious because they just don't want to ruin their fun by having to abide by rules everyone else has to live by, yet funny how they are first to go for the big guns to complain whjen others disturb them hey? Something amiss with that attitude methinks  ;D

There, that was my cranky moment after more than 5 hours of amplified disturbance. I feel better now ... thanks for letting me whinge  :crybaby: ;D

Also wondering what kind of job I could be capable of learning to do, and get asap, with my disabilities I now have. Feeling challenged ... but not hopeless 

I hope you all had a good weekend!!!


----------



## armyvern (17 Aug 2009)

Vets Dottir said:
			
		

> There, that was my cranky moment after more than 5 hours of amplified disturbance.



Uhhhh Ohhhh. You don't happen to live in Pet next to a house that had a big party Saturday night do you; I thought we invited all the neighbours!!  8)


----------



## NL_engineer (17 Aug 2009)

Trying to find things to do in KAF, since everything will be closed in an hour  :


----------



## Vets Dottir (17 Aug 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Uhhhh Ohhhh. You don't happen to live in Pet next to a house that had a big party Saturday night do you; I thought we invited all the neighbours!!  8)



Yep I do and nope you didn't invite me so the bylaws folks will come visit you. I'm sending them for you ... have your check book ready to pay the disturbance penalty fine. That'll teach ya for not inviting me!  ;D ... just kidding. I'm in BC and too pooped to party anyways  :crybaby:  ;D


----------



## SARgirl (17 Aug 2009)

Today I spent the day with someone who is very dear to me.  She is an older woman (70's) and I absolutely love spending time with her.  She showed me how to cook a dish she likes to make, we watched an older movie and shared a bowl of popcorn, we talked about recipes and shared lots of laughs.  I love how she laughs and her husband has such a nice smile, they are both so nice and their nephew (he stopped by briefly later in the day) was most kind.  Oh... and her husband showed me some family photographs; some of my hobby interests are scrapbooking, family history and photography, so of course, I really enjoyed getting to view their family photographs and hear some of their memories and family stories.  

It was nice to have such a supper day- it really brightened my spirit.  I sure needed a day like this; just a simple day, but filled with lots of love and new memories.


----------



## SARgirl (20 Aug 2009)

'Early to bed, early to rise', would definitely apply to me on most days.  Today the dishes were done, laundry was done, bed was made, I was dressed, had eaten breakfast, dogs were fed and had my teeth brushed by 5:30am. My alarm goes off at 5am, but it isn't uncommon for me to wake up one or two hours before the alarm goes off; depends on the day (though I do have my sleep-in-days now and then).  Am I a morning person or what!  ;D  I was also out the door by 5:40am.  I love it when days are productive!  ;D

Currently, I'm enjoying a cup of tea while I wait for my lunch.

Have a super day everyone!   ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2009)

Sunday, 0745h

METREP Sunny, currently 21C, topping of at 30C today, and its WINTER. Gotta love the tropics.

Yesterday did some more painting of the ever elusive rocking horse, then went out for the remainder of the arvo on Sea-Doos with mates, terrorising locals, and stopping off at a near by small island for a few beers. Seen a shark fin in shallow water near the SS Avon wreck.

This adventure was followed by a few hotdogs on the BBQ, followed by an evening of a few CCs, at Richard's beach house, while watching The All Blacks kick the arse out of the Wallabys 19-18, and then being entertained by my mate Richard (a Kiwi) chucking a domestic with GF No.2, while GF No.1 had her turn after GF No.2 left crying. Home by 2200h, and film at 2300h.  :nod:

Today will continue to paint the final colour on the horse, and about 1200h, more Sea-Dooing on Pummicestone Passage.

What a life.

EDITs to say "his GF No.1" stayed  ;D . Richard truly has the gift.

OWDU


----------



## Jammer (22 Aug 2009)

Hangin' in the yard with my 12 week old Basset Hound, and getting ready to fire up the 'Q and cook some pork kebabs.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (22 Aug 2009)

I just finished building a fence for a CF surgeon and a nurse I believe.


----------



## blacktriangle (22 Aug 2009)

Funny you should mention fences, I'm just about finished repainting mine. What a difference a coat of paint can make...


----------



## mariomike (22 Aug 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Seen a shark fin in shallow water near the SS Avon wreck.
> What a life.



What a life indeed!
You sparked my curiosity, Wes, about the S.S. Avon. So, I took a gander on the internet and came up with this:
http://www.upstreampaddle.com/media/SS%20Avon.pdf


----------



## KingofKeys (22 Aug 2009)

This is very very odd. I spent this summer renovating my house with my dad. I painted my basement today. Up stairs looks amazing with the new wooden floors! Then I practiced my piano for a little while - I've been learning how to play the song called "Apologize" for about a month now.


----------



## kratz (22 Aug 2009)

Finished up the last touches on two more HO scale model buildings. I enjoy doing the buildings and scenes more than the trains themselves. Now I have to get things right for the people and lights in these two buildings.


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Aug 2009)

Hey MM, my PC won't let me into that site, so found this, not much, but at least it mentions it.
http://www.check-in.com.au/Brisbane/Watersports_Bribie_Island_Ecotour_Pumicestone_Passage_Marine_Park.htm


Cheers,

Wes


----------



## mariomike (22 Aug 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> Finished up the last touches on two more HO scale model buildings. I enjoy doing the buildings and scenes more than the trains themselves. Now I have to get things right for the people and lights in these two buildings.



If you like model railroading, this is a great place to visit:
http://web.mac.com/smacadam1/MRCT/Welcome.html


----------



## Antoine (23 Aug 2009)

Sent to my boss a paper I am writting on my thesis work to be published in a journal, then windsurf on the salty water (Georgia Straight) followed by gardening. Now, I have a beer meanwhile my girlfriend is making pies using peers and apples that grow in our backyard.

Life is good in


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Aug 2009)

I just had to call 911.  Came across a pickup that had gone off the road. Buddy got pretty beat up, he hit his head on the window hard enough to shatter it. Had to keep talking to him to keep him from going unconcious until the paramedics and mounties got there.
And now I'm off to work.

Oddball


----------



## armyvern (23 Aug 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I just had to call 911.  Came across a pickup that had gone off the road. Buddy got pretty beat up, he hit his head on the window hard enough to shatter it. Had to keep talking to him to keep him from going unconcious until the paramedics and mounties got there.
> And now I'm off to work.
> 
> Oddball



Good on you.

Drive carefully and stay safe - I see you already have 40mm of rain down in your vicinity; may you keep your power & avoid any damage.


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Aug 2009)

I'm thinking of my friends in NS today as the hurricane / tropical storm starts to hit. I'm also thankful that my daughter is here with me in NB for another week and isn't back in CB right now. 

The countdown is on for basic...3 weeks from now I'll be 'there'. Wow.  :-\


----------



## ruckmarch (23 Aug 2009)

Celticgirl said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of my friends in NS today as the hurricane / tropical storm starts to hit. I'm also thankful that my daughter is here with me in NB for another week and isn't back in CB right now.
> 
> The countdown is on for basic...3 weeks from now I'll be 'there'. Wow.  :-\




Keep your chin up CG, and this time make sure you kick some butt!

Good luck to you lass


----------



## Celticgirl (23 Aug 2009)

ruckmarch said:
			
		

> Keep your chin up CG, and this time make sure you kick some butt!
> 
> Good luck to you lass



Thank you very much.   I plan to kick lots of butt...hopefully not my own! lol


----------



## SARgirl (26 Aug 2009)

It's late and way past my bedtime, but this was when I was able to get on the site for a _few_ minutes.  I'm currently enjoying some toast and honey... I'm almost done, so need to log out and head back to bed.  Just one of those extra busy weeks, but that's alright, I don't mind, it's all good.


----------



## Journeyman (26 Aug 2009)

Antoine said:
			
		

> meanwhile my girlfriend is *making pies using peers* and apples....


Are you using the same recipe as Sweeney Todd's wife?   ;D


----------



## medaid (26 Aug 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Are you using the same recipe as Sweeney Todd's wife?   ;D


Ladies and Gentleman may I have your attention Puh Lease! Are your nostrils aquiver and tingling as well as that delicate, lushious, ambrosial smell?

Oh... my...


----------



## Antoine (27 Aug 2009)

> Are you using the same recipe as Sweeney Todd's wife



I've never asked to my girlfriend as I don't want to end up in the pie


----------



## 1feral1 (27 Aug 2009)

Whats there to do on a late tropical winter's day?

Well, recently I refinished my old rocking horse, made by a 'D-Day' Uncle in 1962 for me. Thats Sam the Siamese cat checking it out.

In the backyard, next to the pool (it was 29C and sunny), I laid in the hammock (yes I live on an island, and yes the hammock is between two palm trees  ;D ) and read a book, then had a swim, water temp 21C on the surface, about 16C a little lower).

Finally, I watched an episode (The Deed) of The Waltons (1st season) on a DVD player while having a bath (to thaw out after the swim). Excuse my legs, ha!

All of the above is a great way to de-stress, and to put one's mind in a perfect happy state.

OWDU

EDITed fro punctuation.


----------



## BlueJingo (27 Aug 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> (yes I live on an island, and yes the hammock is between two palm trees  ;D )



Ugh... i don't like you very much!   You are too lucky!


----------



## Colin Parkinson (27 Aug 2009)

Well at coffee break I just tried to buy a gun that was going cheap, but some other bugger got it before me. At least I don't have to explain a 3rd gun in 3 weeks to the wife.


----------



## SARgirl (30 Aug 2009)

I was taken out to Timmy's for breakfast this morning.  After breakfast, I went for a nice walk.  While out on the walk, I took some photos from around the neighbourhood.  Loving Macro! 

I am hoping to post some of the photos, in an album, in the Milnet galley, but I'm still trying to figure out how to create an album on Milnet.  I did figure out how to add a photo to an, already existing album, for the August photo contest, but I haven't, so far, figured out how to add an album of my own.  I did find the, '_add items_', option on the Milnet galley, but I'm not sure if this would create an album or simply add photos to an already existing album???  I did do a search looking for step by step instructions, but my search did not yield any applicable results. Any direction is appreciated. 

I think today will be a fairly relaxing and slow.  This upcoming week will be super busy and I'm expecting all of next month to be very busy as well.  

Have a super day everyone!


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Aug 2009)

We are patiently awaiting the arrival of a VVIP.


----------



## SARgirl (31 Aug 2009)

At the moment I'm playing with VNC's and Topo's (plots).


----------



## WrenchBender (31 Aug 2009)

Just set up the parking for and attended the Ramp Ceremony for the latest 2 cas here in KAF. It's been a really hard month here, not a lot of shifts without doing one.
http://icasualties.org/oef/byNationality.aspx?hndQry=US
  RIP

WrenchBender


----------



## OldSolduer (1 Sep 2009)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Just set up the parking for and attended the Ramp Ceremony for the latest 2 cas here in KAF. It's been a really hard month here, not a lot of shifts without doing one.
> http://icasualties.org/oef/byNationality.aspx?hndQry=US
> RIP
> 
> WrenchBender


Take care of yourself Wrench. It has to be wearing on you.


----------



## Trooper Hale (3 Sep 2009)

Just finished a lovely late night room inspection (I passed). Was brilliant fun :. Its currently 2033 and we've only just finished. Nothing like feeling like your back at Recruit training...


----------



## Jammer (3 Sep 2009)

Day 2 Sig Op 6A....


----------



## BlueJingo (4 Sep 2009)

...about to change a poopy!  ;D 
isn't motherhood grand... I wouldn't change it for the world! (except the poopy, i'll change that now!) HA HA


----------



## SARgirl (6 Sep 2009)

From mid morning to about mid afternoon I was at a military museum.

--> I took a lot of photos... spent time on one or both knees for at least a hundred shots (had to really work it due to reflections, angles and other this or that).  

--> And.... let's not forget getting my skirt caught in a Howitzer (there's a line I never thought I would say). :  

Lighting for photos wasn't very good and the reflection from the glass cases didn't work for photos either, but I did get some okay shots.


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Sep 2009)

Hey egy, do show us some of those pics  :nod:

As for me, its 1748h Monday, and about to storm quite wickedly, as my spider senses are tingling. Damaging winds, lightning-thunder and intense rain. I am happy to be home from my day's journey into Brisbane.

I've secured all loose stuff in the garage, sorted the yard out, and put my you-bewt-ute also in the garage.

The Siamese sentials are in a cat-tizzy, for they know too, that something wicked this way comes.

Must go adn make tea. Bangers and mash w/peas tonight. Washed down w/fresh spring h2o.

OWDU


----------



## mariomike (7 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> We are patiently awaiting the arrival of a VVIP.



Did the VVIP arrive, OldSoldier? Any hints? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (7 Sep 2009)

I went down to watch Matt Minglewood play in Hubbards after work on Saturday. That was a great show, but I saw something that with a little more alcohol could have gotten me in a bit of trouble.
 I found it amusing to see the dance moves one person there had. He turned around doing some kind of funky chicken and I recognized him. It took me a second but then I said to my buddy "Hey look. Mantracker." Then it dawned on me...... and I realized that of all the people in the entire country that could have been there, Jack Layton was dancing about twenty feet from me.

Oddball


----------



## SARgirl (7 Sep 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Hey egy, do show us some of those pics  :nod:


I tried to post some, but they are not uploading into the gallery, I'm not sure why, but I did post about it on the admin board in the gallery thread.  I'll try to post some when the gallery is being better behaved.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Did the VVIP arrive, OldSoldier? Any hints? Inquiring minds want to know!


Yes he did arrive, on time, on target.
We were given his blessing.


----------



## Kat Stevens (8 Sep 2009)

OldSoldier said:
			
		

> Yes he did arrive, on time, on target.
> We were given his blessing.



The Pope dropped by?  Nice, I hear he brings his own wine, and he always has some mighty fine wine.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> The Pope dropped by?  Nice, I hear he brings his own wine, and he always has some mighty fine wine.



Not quite the Pope.....almost, and no wine.


----------



## SARgirl (9 Sep 2009)

I'm very tired; not a whole lot of sleep last night (up late for a meeting and was up early this morning).  The meeting was good, very interesting... doesn't usually go on so long, but then there was more topics at hand then usual.  

The muscles of my shoulder-blades have been a _pain_ off and on for weeks... what I wouldn't do for a massage.

That all said; I'm still-a-smiling (black circles under the eyes and all) and I'm looking forward to a very busy weekend; Friday, Sat. and Sun. all look to be early to late long days.

Have a great day everyone.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Sep 2009)

Well egy, too bad you were not local, ha!

I know this local sports massage therapist (has worked with the Brisbane Broncos AFL), and she has worked wonders (I call them miracles) on my back.

As for me and massages, well I am not good at it at all  ;D . However I do BBQ a wicked wicked very wicked steak!

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Well egy, too bad you were not local, ha!
> 
> I know this local sports massage therapist (has worked with the Brisbane Broncos AFL), and she has worked wonders (I call them miracles) on my back.
> 
> ...



LOL, you're so funny.  I'll keep a massage from the therapist and one of your 'wicked' steaks in mind should I be in your area at some point... not sure I'll ever make it out that way, but who knows.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Sep 2009)

Trying to calm both a hysterical teenage girl, and the poor little bat that gets more and more agitated every time she shrieks like a demented 6 year old.


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Trying to calm both a hysterical teenage girl, and the poor little bat that gets more and more agitated every time she shrieks like a demented 6 year old.


Does the "poor little bat" refer to your wife or an actual wooden bat?

Hang in there, by their mid-twenties most of the once exasperating teens start to smarten up.  If you have more than one daughter, not all girls are like this in their teens, I wasn't, but that's okay because my sister made up for it with her behavior... she was the bad girl (she still is :nod and me... well I of course was the good girl (I still am ;D or at least I try to be  ).

Hang in there!

*----------*

I just finished cleaning up a big mess.  I dropped the milk bottle (yes, as in a glass milk bottle, that's what my milk comes in) and in my attempt to catch it I knocked over a glass water jug in the fridge.  The water judge emptied out into the fridge and the floor making a big mess.  The milk bottle is one tough bottle, even though it is glass, it didn't break, not even a crack.  With all the water in the fridge I had to empty out the fridge, pull everything out, soak up all the water on all the shelves and in the drawers, dry with cloth towels everything that was in the fridge etc... etc... etc... .  I still have a bit more to do, but it is mostly done.  Not what I was planning to do this morning; espeically since I just cleaned out my fridge recently.  Oh well, a second cleaning shouldn't do any harm, it's all good. 

If anyone is curious, this is the company I get my milk from: http://www.avalondairy.com/products.html .  See in the picture, the glass bottles.  It's the best milk I have ever had, a little pricey, but very good.


----------



## Kat Stevens (10 Sep 2009)

not a harpy wife nor an actual cricket bat.  I'm talking a flying, breathing, bug devouring fledermaus.  He has been humanely removed to a nearby bat box in the yard, once the kid left for school and I gave the little guy an hour to chill out.


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> not a harpy wife nor an actual cricket bat.  I'm talking a flying, breathing, bug devouring fledermaus.  He has been humanely removed to a nearby bat box in the yard, once the kid left for school and I gave the little guy an hour to chill out.


Awww... the poor thing, the little guy must have been terrified.  

I haven't seen a bat for ages; when I was a girl we had a lot of them out on the acreage.  One night a bat had got into my room.  Every time the light was turned on it disappeared, when the light went off you could hear it in the room again, but not see it.  Eventually, the bat ended up landing on my head while I was trying to sleep; it got caught in my hair... that woke me up.  The bat was carefully captured and released back outside, unharmed (aside from the fright he must have received from his ordeal).  I also remember another time where one landed on the back or shoulder of someone who came over to visit.  That's all the bat stories I have.  They are neat little creatures.

I'm so glad you were able to humanly take care of the bat.


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

My day is certainly getting better.  Tonight I'm going to Swiss Chalet for supper, a new VS catalogue arrived, I received confirmation for a class I was looking forward to attending (like I need more on my plate, but I'll manage, I'm excited about the course) and I received confirmation for training this Saturday as well.  A pretty good day I'd say!

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> I dropped the milk bottle (yes, as in a glass milk bottle, that's what my milk comes in)



I haven't seen a milk bottle in many years. The man used to leave it in a little hole that was cut in the side wall of the house. I remember it very well, but that must have been 50 years ago? The milkman, I don't remember his name, was immaculate - all in white. What I remember more was the disgusting milkman jokes later in my youth. After the guy had stopped coming around. Every kid in the neighbourhood told those jokes. Being so young, we sort of believed some of them to be true!


----------



## George Wallace (10 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> ........ Being so young, we sort of believed some of them to be true!



So? You neighbourhood kids D did some speculation on "Family resemblances" did you?


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I haven't seen a milk bottle in many years. The man used to leave it in a little hole that was cut in the side wall of the house. I remember it very well, but that must have been 50 years ago? The milkman, I don't remember his name, was immaculate - all in white. What I remember more was the disgusting milkman jokes later in my youth. After the guy had stopped coming around. Every kid in the neighbourhood told those jokes. Being so young, we sort of believed some of them to be true!



I'm quite a bit younger than you (not young, just _younger_), but I do remember the milk man delivering milk in glass bottles to my Nana's house when I was a young girl, followed by those horrible plastic bags.  I'm sure you remember the milk bags; what a pain they were... always spilling and if you ever dropped one... ... ... .

The milk in the bottles stays colder because the milk is in a glass bottle instead of a plastic or cardboard container.  I thought it would take me a bit to get use to organic skim milk, but it didn't, I really liked it a lot right away, even more than the non-organic skim milk I was getting before from Dairyland.  I can't say what organic milk from other companies taste like, but the particular brand I get (Avalon) is very good.  I didn't try organic milk from other companies; just so happens that, the first organic dairy company I tried was great, so I figured why mess with a good thing and I have been drinking Organic Skim milk from Avalon ever since.  If you are interested; you could likely request your local market or grocery store to bring some in... also Planet Organic sells Avalon.  There is a $1 deposit for the milk bottles, but when you bring them back (clean) to the store you bought them from, you get your $1 deposit back.


----------



## tango22a (10 Sep 2009)

Several years ago I was casting for salmon on the Penetangore River in Kincardine ON and managed to get a small bat all wrapped up in my fishing line. Maybe since he/she got a little wet he/she tried to bite me as I attempted to disentangle he/she but was unable to pierce the skin on my thumb. It took about ten minutes to free him/her. There is a road bridge over the river near where I was fishing and apparently the bats sleep under there and then come out at dusk to feed on flying insects.

tango22a


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

tango22a said:
			
		

> Several years ago I was casting for salmon on the Penetangore River in Kincardine ON and managed to get a small bat all wrapped up in my fishing line. Maybe since he/she got a little wet he/she tried to bite me as I attempted to disentangle he/she but was unable to pierce the skin on my thumb. It took about ten minutes to free him/her. There is a road bridge over the river near where I was fishing and apparently the bats sleep under there and then come out at dusk to feed on flying insects.
> 
> tango22a



Interesting.  A much better story than what I had to share.  Good great- thank you.


----------



## mariomike (10 Sep 2009)

egy sárvédő said:
			
		

> I'm quite a bit younger than you (not young, just _younger_), but I do remember the milk man delivering milk in glass bottles to my Nana's house when I was a young girl, followed by those horrible plastic bags.  I'm sure you remember the milk bags; what a pain they were... always spilling and if you ever dropped one... ... ... .



Everybody is quite a bit younger than me now. Years ago I met a man with a much yonger woman who I assumed to be his daughter. A real looker she was too. I guess the guy read my mind, because he blurted out, "She's too young to be my daughter. That's my wife!" hahaha
Yes, I do recall the plastic milk bags. I haven't seen - or thought of - them in years either. Funny all the things you remember as you get older.


----------



## SARgirl (10 Sep 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Years ago I met a man with a much younger woman who I assumed to be his daughter. A real looker she was too. I guess the guy read my mind, because he blurted out, "She's too young to be my daughter. That's my wife!" hahaha


At the last SAREX I attended it was thought, by some, that I was in my early twenties, when I'm actually not quite twice that (give or take- not giving an exact; you know how us girls can be about our age).  Personally, I don't think I look as young as what some people have said to me, I feel I look my age or older, but I know several who would disagree and say I look younger and on the other hand I know several who think I look my age.  I guess it is one of those 'in eye of the beholder' type things.  While at the SAREX one of the other girls wanted to 'introduce me' to this guy in his mid-thirties, not only was I not the least bit interested, but when I said 'he was too young' she looked confused; apparently she had thought I was in my twenties... there is no way I look younger than a man in his mid-thirties, I just can't see it, but like I said, it must be one of those 'in the eye of the beholder' type things.  

So yes, I can see how some might think that some guys are maybe robbing the cradle, when they very well may not be.  Some woman do look quite a lot younger than their husband.  For all you know, the wife in the story you mentioned may have been within the same age range as her husband... never know.   

_Edited to add:
Do you remember the woman who stared in Dr. Quinn Medicine Woman... she always seemed to 'look' at least 1/2 or 1/3 her age._



			
				mariomike said:
			
		

> Funny all the things you remember as you get older.


Agreed.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (10 Sep 2009)

I happen to be easily amused. Life is more fun that way. So, whenever I get bored at work, I grab a pen and  listen to everyone else point out where they have seem "him."


















And on the topic of being easily amused:
What's the difference between a Golfer and Skydiver?

The Golfer goes "Whack! 'Darn' "
The Skydiver goes "Darn' Whack!"

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Sep 2009)

Hey, its warm and sunny here, so doing laundry, watering the grass, and cleaning the pool, and ya, getting some groceries too.

Gotta love a tropical spring day, around 27C and not a cloud in the sky.

I got two days of 'Chockoness' (Sat and Sun) mainly a the GBTA for 11 Bde's Milskills comp, so a 0430 h dep from home to make it into the Unit.

Not a day of till next weekend.

HTFU or what, ha!

OWDU 
'Choco Extrodinaire'


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2009)

Just said "No thanks" to two very nicely dressed ladies on my step, one with a bible in hand.  

I didn't even open the door, just so not in the mood today.


----------



## Yrys (12 Sep 2009)

Listening to Bee Gees between 2 homeworks =P.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Sep 2009)

Bee Gees? Ick!  I'd rather have to deal with two "well-dressed ladies with bibles".  (They also probably had a Book of Mormon with them).


----------



## Yrys (12 Sep 2009)

Hey!

I'm young, it's history for me  > !

... and you could discuss religion to them, 
try to change their view of the Bible...


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2009)

Midnight Rambler said:
			
		

> Bee Gees? Ick!  I'd rather have to deal with two "well-dressed ladies with bibles".  (They also probably had a Book of Mormon with them).



I'm thinking they were Jehovah's Witnesses.  Mormons usually send men around.  And I would have much rather listened to the Bee Gees than to them.   :nod:


----------



## Vets Dottir (13 Sep 2009)

Just baked a cake mix vanilla cake and enjoyed some. Spending my day and evening between the couch surfing channels and browsing online, researching and looking for homebased work possibilities that are not "self employment" type jobs. I need to find work that I'm hired as an employee and paid wages with all the usual deductions and is within all other regulations when home based. Challenging??? I'm not highly skilled but can see myself doing officey type work for a business employer. For those who might be wondering why home based work, I have some physical issues with rheumatoid arthritis that are disabling and there ain't no cure (just managing it) but can still be useful.

Feeling sorry to see summer going which means winter is coming and winter lasts a LONG time  :crybaby:

Wondering what people are doing with their Saturday night  :nod:


----------



## WrenchBender (13 Sep 2009)

Sunday morning here in KAF, and yet another Ramp Ceremony just after sunrise. 3 more on the way home.
  
Sometimes I do hate this job.

WrenchBender


----------



## oldmtler (13 Sep 2009)

Rebuilding an old shortwave receiver and drinking soda water.


----------



## Vets Dottir (13 Sep 2009)

WrenchBender said:
			
		

> Sunday morning here in KAF, and yet another Ramp Ceremony just after sunrise. 3 more on the way home.
> 
> Sometimes I do hate this job.
> 
> WrenchBender



  

 :-[


----------



## SARgirl (13 Sep 2009)

Just logging in briefly.

What a busy weekend.  

Tonight for supper, I decided to make a cold plate; it seemed the easiest route to go given how busy this weekend has been, plus I didn't have the energy to make much else.  At least a cold plate is filling, quick prep and only a few dishes.

It's early, but I'm off to bed.  Hopefully, I'll sleep right through to the alarm tomorrow morning, as I sure could use the extra couple or few hours of sleep, though this might be wishful thinking.

How about everyone else; how did your weekend go?  

*------------------------*

WrenchBender, 

Sorry to hear about yet another Ramp Ceremony; I'll be sure to add the fallen and their families to my prayers.  Hang in there!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (20 Sep 2009)

Having a very lazy Sunday.  Enjoying the sunshine through the window.  Fall is in the air..... :'(

First attempt at making beef jerky, not sure how it will turn out.  But I have a few soldiers heading over on the next tour that will appreciate it no matter what it takes like... ;D  

That's one thing I love about soldiers serving overseas: if it's homemade they will eat it, love it, and REALLY appreciate it!  :yellow:


----------



## Neolithium (20 Sep 2009)

Making a to-do list for this week.  Seems like I'm going to be somewhat busy.  :boring:


----------



## Steve_D (20 Sep 2009)

At work...oh, wait...that was the same response that I put in last time I posted here. 

Oh well.


----------



## SARgirl (22 Sep 2009)

I have been busy with courses, training, appointments, duties and life in general.  The first couple of months of fall, give or take, always seem to be espeically busy, but then things usually tend to simmer down.  Other than that... ... ...

I just finished up with reading some of the several threads throughout Milnet I have been trying to catch up on (always lots of '_education_' to be found on this forum). 

Back to it I go!

Have a super week everyone.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Sep 2009)

I got the day off work, but not the way I would have liked.  The better part of a pot of boiling water landed on my foot last night and melted away the skin on the upper left part.  
And of course, it had to land on the foot that get's operated on every few months, so infection is the main worry.

Oddball


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (23 Sep 2009)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I got the day off work, but not the way I would have liked.  The better part of a pot of boiling water landed on my foot last night and melted away the skin on the upper left part.



I find it rather comforting to know that I'm not the only that's done this before  
However, it sounds like your injuries are a little more severe than mine were, hope it heals fast.

Right now, I'm sitting at school. Doing homework (or convincing myself that I should be doing it) and waiting for classes to start in an hour. Off to go finish homework from Business Math, oh joy!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (23 Sep 2009)

Braver Stronger Smarter said:
			
		

> *I find it rather comforting to know that I'm not the only that's done this before  *
> However, it sounds like your injuries are a little more severe than mine were, hope it heals fast.



I'm glad some good came from it.  ;D
But personally, I would find it quite concerning, not comforting that more people do this. 

Oddball


----------



## AndyRad (23 Sep 2009)

sitting here at work listening to tunes......33 degrees out side. pretty hot in here.... and i ramble on and on


----------



## tango22a (23 Sep 2009)

Draining and disassembling leaky waterbed and  carrying it out to storage shed down 2 flights of stairs!
Damn cat! New bed arrives tomorrow.


tango22a

edited for grammar


----------



## Braver.Stronger.Smarter. (23 Sep 2009)

@ Oddball  It just makes me feel less silly for having done it myself...seems no one understands how one can spill a pot of boiling water on themselves, at least that was the impression I got from people's reactions after they asked why I was limping.  

Currently back home and basking in the balmy fall weather. I heard reports that it reached +34 over here today.


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2009)

Ahhh, the fun and joy of concreting. My weekend was doing the areas around my pool which used to be gravel for some reason. 

Its done, and time for a few beers and BBQ.

Here is a few pics.

Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Sep 2009)

Took these about 10 mins ago.


----------



## gcclarke (27 Sep 2009)

I am currently trying to hash out a decent paleo / zone meal plan with decent enough variety and where I can figure easily what shopping is needed on a weekly basis. 

Bloody excel.


----------



## Neolithium (27 Sep 2009)

Watching Master & Commander.  I sure wish they would have made a few more movies from the series...


----------



## proudnurse (27 Sep 2009)

Working, it is a very slow night.. counting down the last 2 hrs & stopped here to see what is new and check out some of the news threads


----------



## observor 69 (27 Sep 2009)

Neolithium said:
			
		

> Watching Master & Commander.  I sure wish they would have made a few more movies from the series...



Yes a great movie but why do all the good programs start later in the evening ?


----------



## philr1960 (28 Sep 2009)

Takeing a break from studying for ecfat and interview on wed.This should be interesting ive been out of uniform longer then most recruits and instructors have been alive 31yrs to be exact.But at 48 ive reapplyed and keeping fingers crossed.Hopefully this time next yr will be sitting in leapord.


----------



## CorporalMajor (1 Oct 2009)

Awaiting CT, awaiting my job interview, awaiting tour, awaiting my new car...

gotta love anticipation.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Oct 2009)

Neolithium said:
			
		

> Watching Master & Commander.  I sure wish they would have made a few more movies from the series...



I just watched the Hornblower series again, enjoyable stuff. Master and Commanders was great, the greater of the two weevils!


----------



## ENGINEERS WIFE (3 Oct 2009)

Doing baking for this Sunday, apple pie, butter tarts, pumpkin spice cake.
We will be celebrating this weekend as my honey will playing in the sandbox by the time the real Thanksgiving rolls around.  Already had one but had to go buy a bigger turkey as it went from 4 into 11 people some of them young, single sappers with VERY hearty appetites.  LOL  Will be there last homecooked meal before they leave.  And I wouldn't want them to leave hungry.  ;D  That would just be wrong!


----------



## proudnurse (3 Oct 2009)

ENGINEERS WIFE said:
			
		

> Doing baking for this Sunday, apple pie, butter tarts, pumpkin spice cake.
> We will be celebrating this weekend as my honey will playing in the sandbox by the time the real Thanksgiving rolls around.  Already had one but had to go buy a bigger turkey as it went from 4 into 11 people some of them young, single sappers with VERY hearty appetites.  LOL  Will be there last homecooked meal before they leave.  And I wouldn't want them to leave hungry.  ;D  That would just be wrong!



It's the season again for pumpkin stuff  that sounds really good & sounds like you're doing a great job


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Oct 2009)

Getting ready to take my wife shooting, mainly .22 but I brought the AR and the CX-4 Storm along. Also made up some "powderpuff" loads for the Hi-power if she wants to try it.


----------



## gunshy (3 Oct 2009)

> Getting ready to take my wife shooting



COOL!  8)


----------



## Colin Parkinson (3 Oct 2009)

She did good to, using a 226 with a .22cal sub kit and 10/22 with scope. She is a deliberate shooter and very safe, aware where she is pointing the gun. She shot the .40cal Storm from the hip using a laser.


----------



## gunshy (4 Oct 2009)

For some reason, I always had a fear of guns.  ??? That being said, it's on my "bucket list", to educate myself on how to safely shoot and handle them.
 :nod:

Since I'm too old now to join the Forces lol... I'll have to make the time in the future to learn somewhere locally??? Anyone have any good suggestions around the London, ON area? I have no idea even where to start! FAC?

gunshy


----------



## bdave (4 Oct 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKhfkfnbAMQ


----------



## Steve_D (5 Oct 2009)

Although I am sitting at work in between calls.  I am still walking on air as I was extended an offer on Friday (at NOAB) to become an officer in our great Canadian Navy.  Obviously, I accepted and am now waiting for details on how soon I can get back to sunny Victoria.

 ;D


----------



## FastEddy (6 Oct 2009)

[/quote]


Just finished watching "WE WERE SOLDIERS" (again). I pray its not true what they say about History repeating its self.


----------



## George Wallace (6 Oct 2009)

FastEddy said:
			
		

> Just finished watching "WE WERE SOLDIERS" (again). I pray its not true what they say about History repeating its self.



Belgium Congo.........Rwanda........now Congo again.......Your prayers are falling on deaf ears.


----------



## Trooper Hale (12 Oct 2009)

2036 and I'm wrestling with the Mag pouch layout on my body armour. Theres just never enough room, especially when your a Grenadier. Constantly shuffling pouches around since 1800 trying to make more room and be more convenient. 
Probably go to bed soon anyway.


----------



## kratz (12 Oct 2009)

Enjoyed an early Thanksgiving Dinner and family from ON and NB visiting yesterday. Woke up to a pile of leftover food this morning. Thankfully the kids did most of the dishes before they left.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2009)

We did the holiday dinner yesterday, too.  Thankfully, no leftovers.  My sister took them as my hubby is off to Vancouver tomorrow for a couple of weeks and I head out to Trenton tomorrow and then back to Ottawa on Wednesday night.  Although, I'm going to miss having a turkey sandwich today!   :'(

Good dinner last night and this morning my sister made savory crepes with ham and cheese!  Yum!!


----------



## leroi (12 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Good dinner last night and this morning my sister made savory crepes with ham and cheese!  Yum!!



Oh, I'm jealous--sounds delicious!

I worked this weekend--my very favorite celebration of the entire year is Thanksgiving. So, thankfully, I don't work this weekend every year because four of us take turns. 

-Guess I'll have my Thanksgiving celebration in the middle of week--probably duck and it's a family tradition to prepare Thanksgiving dinner with a large number of different coloured vegetables--not sure about dessert yet :-\. Maybe the traditional pie or maybe I'll try something completely new and different.

The family's all gathered at my Mom's place at Wasaga Beach where they're having lotsa way too much fun and under directives not to call me and brag about it ;D.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Oh, I'm jealous--sounds delicious!



leroi, I'm going to ask my sister for the recipe.  I will pass it along!


----------



## kratz (12 Oct 2009)

For dessert, my sister-in-law made apple crumb with ice cream, as well as a pumpkin cheesecake vice pumpkin pie. I found the cheesecake to be a real treat.


----------



## leroi (12 Oct 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> leroi, I'm going to ask my sister for the recipe.  I will pass it along!



Thanks Moe!!!

Kratz, I'm going to try a pumpkin cheesecake recipe. It sounds yummy!


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Oct 2009)

leroi said:
			
		

> Thanks Moe!!!
> 
> Kratz, I'm going to try a pumpkin cheesecake recipe. It sounds yummy!



No problem.  Yes, pumpkin cheesecake is _divine_!!


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Oct 2009)

Spent my free time cleaning up after a wicked tropical spring storm here on the island. I lost 4 palm trees in the back (hammock ones are fine), and two lilli pillies (trees) in the front. Some chain saw action took care of it all, pool was brown with mud, as it decided to rain mud too, so the pump is one now cleaning that mess too.

It was 35C yesterday, and 31C today with more dust from the west moving in.

I am rooted, off to bed, 0500 comes early.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## FastEddy (14 Oct 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Spent my free time cleaning up after a wicked tropical spring storm here on the island. I lost 4 palm trees in the back (hammock ones are fine), and two lilli pillies (trees) in the front. Some chain saw action took care of it all, pool was brown with mud, as it decided to rain mud too, so the pump is one now cleaning that mess too.
> 
> It was 35C yesterday, and 31C today with more dust from the west moving in.
> 
> ...


 

Saw Pic's of your place, I did'nt know the ADF paid that well  ;D.

But on a more serious note, how often do you get those wicked Dust Storms we've been seeing on the News here ?.

Cheers.

P.S. 35 c, it must be tough, Winter has already arrived out West and its only the start of Fall. Brrrrrrr.


----------



## x512er (14 Oct 2009)

philr1960 said:
			
		

> Takeing a break from studying for ecfat and interview on wed.This should be interesting ive been out of uniform longer then most recruits and instructors have been alive 31yrs to be exact.But at 48 ive reapplyed and keeping fingers crossed.Hopefully this time next yr will be sitting in leapord.


 I'm in a similar situation, out of regs for 20 years, getting back in, this time PRes. CFAT, Fitness test, Medical, and interview all completed. I rec'd a call yesterday from a med tech saying we now need some blood work and an ECG because I'm over 40. With 49th B-day around the corner, and further delays I may end up retiring before swearing in !   ;D


----------



## X-mo-1979 (15 Oct 2009)

Recovering from a very long week (so far) of getting back into running and dropping some weight from my being laid up from injury.Have two of my kayaks put away for winter...but debating on heading out tomorrow in my old one I got left out to shoot some video.


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2009)

Currently watching CNN/CBC live feeds & TV stations ...

Of attempts to figure out how to slow down/catch/stop a runaway hotair ballon carrying only a 6 year old boy ... balloon is deflating ---

Hope all works out for this wee lad.

 :-\


----------



## armyvern (15 Oct 2009)

Ughhhh,

Balloon just landed with no 6 year old inside ... apparently one of the siblings is reporting having seen him fall out 'somewhere' ...

Gawd. I hope this kid is OK. Hoping the sibling was wrong & the 6 year old wasn't even in it when it took off. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SARgirl (18 Oct 2009)

Just logging on briefly.

I'm taking a break from working on creating a Lat/Long quiz for tomorrows classroom training; it's multiple choice, but the answers are very close and the answer for each question could easily be any one of the listed options, so you either know your stuff or you don't (it's either right or it's wrong) and as per request... just to keep things interesting, I threw in one way out in left field question.  Nothing like sharpening the brains of pilots , Navs and SAR air crews... myself included (theoretically speaking).  I'm looking forward to tomorrows class.  Always lots to learn!  

The snow finally melted.  The weather can't seem to make up it's mind.  I'm hoping the weather will continue contemplating the warmer fall like weather until the spring and skip the cold winter temps all together, but that might be too optimistic.

Nothing fancy for supper tonight, just some soup with bread and butter.  It just felt like a soup kind of day.  Speaking of which, the soup is ready, so off I go and then back to work.

Have a super week everyone!


----------



## Lil_T (19 Oct 2009)

Sitting in the MIR staring at my cartoonishly swollen left foot and wishing I was home in my bed with my family. Instead I keep reliving wednesday morning over in my head and wishing it wasn't true. *sorry for being a downer, lately it seems my moods have been depressed and not AS depressed*  hopefully this week will be better than the last.


----------



## OldSolduer (19 Oct 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Sitting in the MIR staring at my cartoonishly swollen left foot and wishing I was home in my bed with my family. Instead I keep reliving wednesday morning over in my head and wishing it wasn't true. *sorry for being a downer, lately it seems my moods have been depressed and not AS depressed*  hopefully this week will be better than the last.



What happened?


----------



## Lil_T (20 Oct 2009)

Broke my left leg on the obstacle course last Wednesday. So now I'm on sick leave for a while and I'll be recoursed. Ugh. You know, if that "what doesn't kill us makes us stronger" saying is true, I'm going to be the toughest fracking clerk the CF ever saw when this is all over!!


----------



## leroi (20 Oct 2009)

Sorry to hear that Lil_T.
We've missed your sense of humor on the forum!
I'd been wondering about your absence. Now I know.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Nov 2009)

Watching U-571 on The History Channel, looking at the remainders of the first snowfall in the front yard and having a coffee while trying to figure out how come the word "entitled" is used the way it is so much in this country.


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2009)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Watching U-571 on The History Channel............while trying to figure out how come the word "entitled" is used the way it is so much in this country.



Me too!  No snow here, though, we had that Thurs/Fri.  Today is sunny and supposed to get warmer; 6 now, calling for a high of 9.   ;D


----------



## mellian (7 Nov 2009)

Unable to go back to sleep yet again after staying up until 4am or so to finish revising a constitution/bylaws on time for a meeting I will not be part of. This after spending the afternoon at university working by continuing to update bunch of older laptops hence some idle time to post on milnet while that happens. 

Now determine I will not be able to attend Nationals in Philadelphia next weekend as the money I put aside to purchase the ticket is required to pay left over dues with the league and other debts. So contemplating whether I can somehow acquire one hundred dollars before thursday. At least I will be able to meet Justin Trudeau at the university to see how life in politics is treating him, and then movie night at the native centre. And a particular party which I kept missing in the pass because of derby. 

For the rest of the day will do combination of resume updating, applying for some full time work online, watching some of the latest episodes of different series, and some web work. I could go out, but whether not spend money right now, hence will have to spend more time on the computer in my actual room. 

Eventually will sleep and then wake up to get ready for team practice tomorrow, now the season is back up. Can try restarting the derby version of tabata exercise and pushups/situps as part of my waking up process, something been struggling to maintain for more a few weeks time. At least weekly off-skate team exercises will start up again soon hopefully.


----------



## AC 011 (7 Nov 2009)

Watching Family Guy and generally being lazy.  I'm moving in a week... maybe I should start packing?   :-\


----------



## PMedMoe (7 Nov 2009)

We Were Soldiers is on The History Channel now.  I might make some popcorn and watch.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   :nod:


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Nov 2009)

Currently 0525h Sunday, been up since before 0400h, as usual, can't sleep so on here, about to go for a swim, make some grilled cheese sangers on the BBQ and catch FOX news on the TV.

Had a busy Saturday, went to the gunshow in Brisbane and bought a pre loved reproduction German WWII 'potato masher' INERT grenade for $60, apparently made in Canada back in the 90's, disassembles like the original, all steel and wood, high quality, and even has the string with porcelain ball, and endcap. Toys for men, eh  :nod:


Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Eye In The Sky (7 Nov 2009)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> We Were Soldiers is on The History Channel now.  I might make some popcorn and watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty good day on THC so far.  Saving Private Ryan is on tomorrow...let it snow, let it snow, let it snow!   ;D


----------



## CEhopeful (7 Nov 2009)

Enjoying my new 20/20 vision thanks to the LASIK I got yesterday.absolutley wonderful. Only draw back is I cant exercise ro run today so it screws up my shedule a bit.BUT I CAN SEEE!!!Hopefully Im a V1 now. *using clicker to find "We Were Soldiers"


----------



## helpup (10 Nov 2009)

Sitting at work at the moment and for a couple of hours more.  My Pl is out doing a live fire Atk, that I missed due to a medical Apt earlier in the day.  Tomorrow we are off to a Valley site for Rememberance Day Cerimony's.  I have been in uniform since 84 and I have not seen this scenario yet.  Ahh well one for the books and if Rhumours are correct some will have a bigger one for the books come tomorrow. 

I have been using a new saying now.  " It is what it is "  to wit I think I will add, " If you cant change it you shouldnt hate it, as making the best out of any situation is what we do"


----------



## KnightShift (11 Nov 2009)

0120 here in Brampton, I'm at work, Thinking about how fortunate I am to live in a country where I have the freedom to pursue an endeavour of my choosing.  To all those who will serve, to those who are currently serving, those who are retired from the CF, and those who have made the ultimate sacrifice in the execution of their duties, thank you.  You folks are what makes this country great, and i will be forever indebted, forever thankful, and will never forget that me and my family are here because of brave men and women like yourselves.

Thank You

  :cdnsalute:


----------



## SARgirl (11 Nov 2009)

helpup said:
			
		

> " It is what it is "



This is definitely something I say/think quite a bit.  It's a good phrase for the mindset of acceptance for those things which one can't control.  "It is what it is" reminds me of the serenity prayer, "_God, grant me the serenity to accept the things I cannot change, the courage to change the things I can, and the wisdom to know the difference_".

http://learningfc2.com/images/SerenityPrayer2.gif
http://www.natureshs.com/images/Serenity-Prayer-and-Flowers-Print-C10055241.jpeg


----------



## Lil_T (30 Nov 2009)

trying to not bash my head of that filing cabinet..... I am SO BORED!!!!!!


----------



## tango22a (30 Nov 2009)

Iil_T: 

Just remember that 98%  of life is BORING !......AND the other 2% is sheer terror!

Some day you will look back at this and laugh..... or wish to h*ll you had it so good!


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## Vets Dottir (30 Nov 2009)

Taking a smoke and time out break from working on some jewelry pieces, enjoying beautiful low volume sounds from my computer CD/DVD player while quietly working etc.

Currently playing is piano music - Rubenstein = Chopin Waltzes. Earlier it was Handel Water Music  

Very VERY nice mood


----------



## helpup (7 Dec 2009)

Just finnished a Mufti parade and am about to head over for the Hockey game,  silly week at it's finest


----------



## PMedMoe (8 Dec 2009)

Performing the first of two 24-hour air samples in Ma'sum Ghar.


----------



## SARgirl (15 Dec 2009)

It’s just past midnight.  It’s currently -29.  Not sure what the wind-chill is, but I’m _guessing_ -40’s.  The furnace stopped working about two hours ago...still waiting for the furnace guy to arrive.  It’s getting chilly in here.  Listening to some music to pass the time while I wait for the furnace guy.  Brrr cold!


----------



## SARgirl (15 Dec 2009)

It's 1/2 past 1am.  The furnace is now working.  YaY Much!  Only 3 1/2 hours without heat, that's not too bad.  

I just checked the weather and it has 'warmed up' to -26 with a -36 wind-chill... hope it keeps warming up.  

I'm off to bed, very sleepy.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Dec 2009)

Jeez SAR sounds like you had a rough night!

I'm pondering how to smack all the Hollywood reporters....all reporters. Get off the Tiger bandwagon, I wanna puke everytime I hear about "the Tiger". 
It keeps the heat off Obama though. ;D


----------



## matt101pwn (15 Dec 2009)

True, but Obama is just naturally popular, and will continue to be.
-back on topic, i'm listening to music.


----------



## SARgirl (15 Dec 2009)

Big Silverback said:
			
		

> Jeez SAR sounds like you had a rough night!


I just kept reminding myself how cold I was when doing some training earlier this year w/ a SAR Tech... just about froze during that training and then last night’s chilly adventure with the furnace didn't seem bad at all.   

Furnace: 
Something about a wire which leads into the motor caught on something (the fan or a belt... forget which) and the friction caused the wire to burn and become completely severed.  Either way, for me, all I know was I heard noise from the furnace, then I smelled/saw smoke come up through the vents (just a little) and right away the furnace was checked to make sure there was no fire.  Once the smoke hit the vents, the furnace had completely stopped.  Initially, after a furnace repair man was called, my main concern was the pipes freezing because I didn't know how long it was going to take to fix.  I'm just glad I was home when this happened.    

On a plus side: 
Being up so late meant I was able to get caught up on email, reading through most of the Milnet threads I had subscribed to and I was able to get done some chores as well, so it's all good... was a productive night.


----------



## kkwd (18 Dec 2009)

Is it time to wash the dishes when you are eating soup out of a can with a sugar spoon?


----------



## tango22a (18 Dec 2009)

Just sitting here waiting for the wrath of God to descend upon me for comments on other threads.


Cheers,


tango22a


----------



## Vets Dottir (20 Dec 2009)

Decorated my little tabletop Christmas tree that came in a tube, with decorations, a gift from last Christmas from a friend who sent me Christmas in a box  I put shepherds hooks (earing wires) on the balls to hang them, mettalic thread for streamers, and silver chains for streamers, looks cool.

Have a load of laundry going, and dishes soaking for a wash so I can make my supper, wondering which CD music to put on (classical, jazz, Christmas, Linda Rondstadt  ... not sure what kind of mood I'm in.

Thinking about my kid/s, other family and friends and wishing they weren't all too longdistance away to share in the holiday this year, so will be on my own and quiet. 

Thoughts turned to family, Christmas wishes, and thinking how cool it is to learn from a brother that two of my first cousins are RCMP officers. Very cool. So my stepbrother was (now deceased) and two male cousins are RCMP, currently as far as I know. 

More domestic violence and lotsa cops last night drama from next apt. One carted off to jail (for smashing the others plate glass window I assume) One day someone will get dead and am worried that I'll be unfortunate enough to hear or see it happen one day. Moving out in march is impatiently waited for!!!!

Thinking about food. I'm HUNGRY NOW! Better get those dishes done! Have a good afternoon and evening folks


----------



## 1feral1 (20 Dec 2009)

Well, packed and waiting for my ride, as I am leaving tomorrow for the Boston area to experience my first white Christmas since 1994. Joy (not) as I hate the cold.

Here is my Christmas Koala, resting on some Tiger shark jaws (he was a 10 footer) on my bar room wall.

When I get back, the next  pic tells it all where I will be going. Google Mission Point Bribie Island), for a swillfest with mates.

Hope everyone has a safe Christmas wherever you may be.

Regards,

Wes

AKA OWDU


----------



## SARgirl (21 Dec 2009)

Just a quick post.

This week will be the busiest week before Christmas I have had in many-a-years and once Christmas has come and gone, life will get super busy for me.  The older I get, the more busy life seems to get; not sure how that happened(?), I thought once dd moved out life would get less busy and not the other way round, but that's okay, it's all good. 

Wishing everyone a Merry Christmas!  :christmas happy:


----------



## slowmode (21 Dec 2009)

This month has been a busy month with christmas coming up, and new years. I just got my holiday shopping done and finished wrapping them. Lately I've just been going to gym, work, and hang with friends. I'm trying to keep it stress free for now.


----------



## Antoine (21 Dec 2009)

Back in Montreal for 2 weeks, with family.  I am getting spoiled by my parents, forgot about cold weather but still able to speak French!

Happy Holidays everyone.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (22 Dec 2009)

I just finished wrapping presents...I swear I get WORSE at it every year.  It looks like some one-armed, blind man with a serious shortage of time and skill did it for me.  

Heading home to PEI when Mrs EITS gets off work with a carload of presents...and thinking about all the turkey sandwiches I'll get to eat shortly.   Man I love those things!

And...to top it off, MARLANT FLog came thru with my Christmas present and finally got me my CWWB LPO boots (I got my TCB ones last week...).  Not bad at all...03 Sep 09 to 21 Dec 09 to get friggin boots.   :   

*A well-oiled machine*


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Dec 2009)

Greetings from the LAX Bob Hope USO facility here in Los Angles. I am just marking time before I head back to Terminal 3 to board for Boston, where I'll spend Christmas with good company.  Its 11C here, windy, and much different from the 35C I left yesterday (or today with the time change) Got into LA at 1600, 22 Dec, and Left Sydney at 2100 22 Dec. Wierd.

I've used these USO places worldwide, and by far the Yanks sure know how to look after their soldiers!!! A place to sleep, shower, free shaving kits, free everything such as Crispy Cremes, soft drinks, hot food, and then there is leather lounges, computers with INet access, and most importantly, you're here with your own kind, no rif-raf paniced silly season'd general public to be bothered with. It's quiet and relaxed.

Too bad the Australians or the Canadians could not learn from this organisation.

Anyways time for a donut and a coke, and to continue watching a plasma  - Hancock is playing.

Regards, and Christmas cheer to all

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (23 Dec 2009)

Well, made it safe and sound into Boston this am. Its cold and snowy, and I am now sitting in a warm lounge on this means, swilling some dark rum on the rocks to help take the chill away.

I have forced myself to stay up until later tonight to maintain local 'battle rythym', and beat the jet lag, as its haunting me with logging about 4 hrs sleep in the past 40 hours or so.

I am hungry also. Might do some local take away pizza tonight, called Regina Pizza, ha!

The furnace is buring the midnight oil at 75F , and I am like a Kimberly based frillneck lizard on a hot January day, soaking the sun in.

Road trip to NJ and NYC commences in the morning. 

More to fol......


Cheers,

OWDU


----------



## mariomike (23 Dec 2009)

Hey, Wes. Thanks for the updates! I hope you have a safe and happy holiday in the good ole US of A.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (30 Dec 2009)

Wondering...does removing the tray from the box, holding the tray to your lips and popping the Toffifee directly into your mouth over and over indicate a problem?

I think we got 5 boxes of the stuff and once I crack the shrink wrap on one...its a goner!

Other than that, I am wishing I had some milk to wash the toffifee down with....its gotta be ATLEAST 20 feet to the fridge though...hmmmmm....


----------



## armyvern (2 Jan 2010)

Oh No!!

Watching that good old Newcastle, NB landmark "The Opera House" burn down via the images my cousin is streaming into me from her watching spot in Miramichi ...

Not a good start to the New Year; It's almost like watching Joe Comeau's burn down again.  :'(


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Jan 2010)

Greetings from Salem, Mass, USA.

been really busy, for friends and fam who check up on me here, sorry about no emails, just really too busy, been popping on here more then there.

Having a blast, the weather has gone to crap now, and I leave on Mon am, and RON in LA, hooking up with mates back from Tahoe. I have not seen these characters since my Baghdad days.

Meanwhile here is a pic of Samantha, taken at Lappin Park near the original 1692 witch trial house. 

EDIT - can't load the pic 

Must run, more beer.

OWDU


----------



## medicineman (2 Jan 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Oh No!!
> 
> Watching that good old Newcastle, NB landmark "The Opera House" burn down via the images my cousin is streaming into me from her watching spot in Miramichi ...
> 
> Not a good start to the New Year; It's almost like watching Joe Comeau's burn down again.  :'(



Downer  .

MM


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Jan 2010)

Snow... snow... snow. 
Now it's windy and the snowplow has blocked off the end of the driveway for the third damn time.

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (11 Jan 2010)

Well, made it back to Australia in one piece. As i promised myself, headed right into camping mode at Mission Point, Bribie Island, lots to drink and very good friends to hang out with. Now its Tuesday, and I am still suffering from sunburn, so I did not go in today.

Here is a pic from Salem, yes of Samantha (as previously promised), and one of a monument at Glouster, then a camping pic.

Back to nursing sunburn.

Its hot here.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## dale622 (12 Jan 2010)

listening to a bunch of drunk retards down the hall in shacks. Packing for my flight.... and drinking water to prepare for a run in the AM.


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Jan 2010)

Tried to add this pic, but the site was not co-operating.

another camping pic. This tent was worth the $125 it cost me. Well used, buggered floor (but repaired). It keeps the mini beasts out. Known to friends and myself as the 'spiderproof'.

Hard to believe this tent, along with two SB liners, double airmattress, a pillow, water, food (collaspable cooler), booze, stove, and tools all neatly fitted into my Sea-Doo. 

The weather here is great and a distant memory of the final pic taken about 12 sleeps ago.

Still nursing my sunburn, now peeling. Swelling in legs going down as of yesterday, but I am still at home until tomorrow.

Back to lounge, TV and elevating legs, drinking plenty of water.

OWDU


----------



## CorporalMajor (13 Jan 2010)

I am now pondering how much worse things can get for the P Res now, and for the rest of the CF, money-wise

I am also looking forward to another Thai Boxing session this evening..


----------



## mellian (13 Jan 2010)

I came back from practice a hour ago and now relaxing at the computer, keeping warm with one of my cats sleeping on my lap.


----------



## Ksiiqtaboo (14 Jan 2010)

just finished rugby practice lying in bed wanting to go to sleep but my body isnt letting me..


----------



## BearPusher (14 Jan 2010)

Getting ready for my swearing in ceremony tomorrow as well as packing for BMQ this Saturday  :warstory:  So close argh!!!


----------



## WTShields (14 Jan 2010)

In my least favorite place (Current JOB)
Wondering if will ever get moved from merit list to BMQ list


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Jan 2010)

I had given up getting out of bed to answer the phone if it was before 9:30, because it was _always_ a telemarketer.
The phone rang this morning, and for a reason that even I don't know I dragged my lazy self to the phone to answer it, and it's a good thing I did. It was the doctor's secretary phoning to let me know that I have a date for my latest go at the operating table. Tuesday morning.

Two operations this time, one on each leg. Well, one on a foot one on a leg.

So, now if the geniuses at CUPE decide that the old man is not essential personnell, that's going to be a rough few weeks.

Oddball


----------



## 1feral1 (14 Jan 2010)

Meanwhile in pardise, resting for some wicked sunburn from my camping adventure, missing four days of work, and now fighting off a sinus infection turning to my chest.

All this in +35C hot humid weather. I am craving for a jet ski,a swom, and a BBQ, but instead I'll be flying the couch (in front of the TV) all wknd, filling myself with liquids, eating fuit, and resting.

Yes, life can suck living on a tropical island.

OWDU


----------



## observor 69 (31 Jan 2010)

Sittin' in the GTA waiting for the wind chill to rise above -20 C so I can bike to Timmies.

And watching Merry Christmas From Afghanistan


----------



## OldSolduer (31 Jan 2010)

Chatting with a very good friend who is in the Sanbox.


----------



## gcclarke (2 Feb 2010)

Updating security orders. Fun fun!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 Feb 2010)

I just came home from purchasing a new toy. I'm quite proud of my new toy.
 I have developed a nasty habit when it comes to Hydromorphone... if I ever became a drug addict, I would go broke; not from spending money on the drugs though. This is the second time while taking post-surgery Dilaudid where I walked into Moe's Music sales and came out with a musical instrument. Last time it was a guitar (acoustic), now a bodrahn.








Oddball


----------



## tango22a (25 Feb 2010)

Listening to Canada vs US Women's Gold medal Game with half an ear....Canada 2-US 0!!

All this while surfing army.ca


tango22a


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 Feb 2010)

Finishing off Week 8 of this course, and looking forward to an LTA-funded weekend with Mrs EITS back in Fall River.   8)


----------



## PMedMoe (26 Feb 2010)

Up at oh-dark-stupid (about 0345) as I can't sleep.  Figured I'd beat the rush and actually have coffee at home this morning.  It's okay, hopefully, I'll be tired enough to sleep tonight as I have to be at the airport tomorrow morning around the same time.  Cancun, here I come!!!!   8)


----------



## Old and Tired (26 Feb 2010)

Wondering what to do on sick leave with the Olympics wrapping up this weekend.  Recovering from Back surgery with not much to do since I'm not allowed / can't do much in the way of work around the house.  Canada - Slovakia game is on now so that should be interesting.


----------



## 1911CoLt45 (26 Feb 2010)

Watching the Canada Slovakia Game


----------



## ScotiaShooter (27 Feb 2010)

Im watching Ross Kemps return to Afghanistan and looking into taking some sort of correspondence math course It turns out my old teacher was right about needing to know math.


----------



## Antoine (27 Feb 2010)

> Watching the Canada Slovakia Game



All the game condensed in the last minutes !

Crossing my fingers for Sunday, I don't know if I am going to go Downtown Vancouver to watch the final game.

Overall, congrats to all   athletes.


----------



## Bzzliteyr (27 Feb 2010)

I am here, working for my country, watching my country perform amazingly well in the Olympics hosted by my country, and feeling so proud!!


----------



## armyvern (27 Feb 2010)

Loving this song ... and loving the video too!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjiwBwBL4Qo

Lyrics:

*OH Canada*



> (Oh Canada we stand on guard, for thee)
> I told this guy where I was from
> he said oh, Canada
> kinda laughs it off, real funny huh?
> ...


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (28 Feb 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Loving this song ... and loving the video too!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjiwBwBL4Qo
> 
> ...


Love that song too!


----------



## stealthylizard (28 Feb 2010)

Reading the comments about John Babcock on CBC.ca.  I keep asking myself why do I bother with cbc.


----------



## CorporalMajor (28 Feb 2010)

Lotsa things

- Feeling godly after having slept a good 10 hours.............  

- Planning move move to Edmonton on CTing to the regs..

- Planning out my week, taking into consideration: my kickboxing class, gym time, my friend who's back in town, my outing to Wild Wings and death by 6-alarm wings......

- Wondering if I would have looked better in Naval DEUs. 

- Thinking of getting time with a physiotherapist to figure out my running technique, so I no longer get sore in the knees.


----------



## leroi (28 Feb 2010)

Anxiously waiting for "THE GAME" ...  like the rest of North America!


Go Canada!


----------



## HavocSteve (28 Feb 2010)

leroi said:
			
		

> Anxiously waiting for "THE GAME" ...  like the rest of North America!
> 
> 
> Go Canada!



DITTO!

Also just going over this fitness set-up that I found off a link by someone on this forum  So it looks like tomorrow I will start to follow this fitness routine!


----------



## 1feral1 (28 Feb 2010)

Monday, 01 Mar 10, its the first day of fall, and the METREP is wet, rain and storms. Its just after 0500, and off to work soon.

OWDU


----------



## Silverfire (28 Feb 2010)

Just watched possibly the most nerve wracking game of hockey yet.  Good job boys!  How do you spell clutch? Sidney Crosby.


----------



## Robbie (28 Feb 2010)

WATCHING CANADA WIN GOLD!!!!!


----------



## ModlrMike (28 Feb 2010)

DITTO


----------



## medicineman (1 Mar 2010)

Starting a relatively relaxing week at CFRC doing some medicals.

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2010)

Well, thought I'd get out for a jet ski today, since its fall, best to get things like this before winter (ha), considering it was a cool 31C today on a semi cloudy Sunday.

So headed up to Mission Point, then down to Scoopy's, over to the Banksia Canal heads by my place, then up to a mate of mine to see how his boat repairs are going, then home.

Overall a great way to spend a morning, and I only have a sun burn to show for it.

Here is a few pics for you lovers of the snow and cold


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2010)

A few more...

Gotta love that hat eh  :nod:

Then home to do post Sea-Doo maint, then some R n R, watched Jaws, and now relaxing, pondering what to cook on the BBQ. Chook, snags, rissoles, or steak?? 

Its just coming up 1600h.

OWDU


----------



## HavocSteve (7 Mar 2010)

Love the toys =D Those things are so much fun.. but here in Canada, we got laws and cottage groups that will try to ban you from using those on smaller lakes


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Mar 2010)

Nobody likes you, Wes.





 ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (7 Mar 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nobody likes you, Wes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was just going to say that.  Nobody _really_ likes you.  I mean, we *like* the snow, and cold, and the -5 billion degree wind chills.  We do.  Honestly



 :crybaby:


----------



## 1feral1 (7 Mar 2010)

It might be cold there, but its Sunday, here its 0511h, Monday and I have to work.

Enjoy your day off, ha! 

OWDU


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2010)

Great times - bad call kharma week topped off with the stove/oven trying to burn the house down Thursday night and now me having to buy a new one (thank you Canex), 14 year old deciding he didn't like being told of his shortcomings from a job I had him do on his day off school so he legged it and haven't seen or heard from him since except via informants (RCMP looking out).  However, on the bright side, have a couple of weeks down here at the FDU to look forward to and relax a bit.  Oh I forgot,  I'm unit Duty Officer this week, so have to carry around 2 electronic leashes as well as my own personal cell phone  .

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (12 Mar 2010)

Its Saturday, just coming up to 0915h. Its fall, raining and a crap 22C. A cyclone is brewing off the island of Vanuatu, and heading this way, picking up speed as it goes. We have been experiencing gale force winds since last night, and horizontal rain this am, which is so forceful it comes thru keyholes in locks. 

Summing up, I hate days like this. Last night went out for a 18hr slow cooked steak at Morayfield's Hog's Breath Cafe, had that along with to JD/Coke, garlic/herb bread, and chook tenders, then to Richard's to watch a 2005 movie 'Running Scared'. Home by 2300.

Might be a good day for a movie?

Anyways, I am feeling the 'need for a feed' on some totally yumm'd out pancakes, smothered in butter and that great Canadian standby, Bee Hive golden corn syrup (of which I must jealouly guard and ration out - I am down to my last litre).  Ha, it cost $73 to ship two 1 litre bottles last time.

This with some nice thinly cut crispy bacon, and fresh cold milk would top off a good morning.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Mar 2010)

I had to go the St. Laurent Mall after work today.  I forgot it was March Break.   :-\  Lots of kids roaming the mall, thankfully, not too many in the store I went to (Sport Chek).

As I was leaving, I saw a mall security cop.  The girl looked so young I had to do a double take!   
She looked like Lindsay Lohan used to (before she went all skanky) and I checked around to see if there were cameras filming anywhere.   ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Mar 2010)

A cyclonic Sea Doo adventure this afternoon......

TC Ului  apparently will make landfall to our north someitme early Sunday moring AEST. Already there is 4 to 6 metres swell (that 19ft waves) locally, with a teenager being killed to our south after his surf life saving boat capsized over a 4 metre breaker, and he hit his head somehow.

That being said on the calmer side between the island I live on, and the mainland the swell is only about 1.4 metres, but was still 'hairy' on the Sea-Doo, but fun, and not too dangerous. Only on the water for about 45 mins.

Tonight is Thai take-away, steamed white rice, garlic tiger prawns, and chook satay, swilled with CC and ginger ale, ha! Then a swim and bed.

Don't know about the tidal surge either, but as of tomorrow morning, I'll ensure that all potential 'missiles' are secured in my shed and garage. I live 125 paces from the water on an island which is only 2 metres ASL, ha!  It looks like the storm will hit the state midships, but our area is feeling the effects now, and we are lucky this island will be unlikely out of the TC's immediate path.

METREP is 28C, windy with building clouds over the Coral Sea.

The joys of a tropical lifestyle....  Gotta love it  :nod:

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## helpup (22 Mar 2010)

Sitting and waiting, counting down the days before deployment.  Of course there is alot of last min things to do that  should of been done by now...... Ah well.   OWDU keep us informed. At least let us know if your house becomes Waterback property. ( differs greatly from waterfront don' yah know)


----------



## PMedMoe (22 Mar 2010)

Had a nice sleep in this morning (thanks to annual leave).  Hubby's excellent timing had a Timmie's large DD in my hand almost as soon as I was up.  The drive back to Ottawa was uneventful and quick as once the OPP had passed doing about 125 km/h, I didn't feel bad continuing at my speed of just under 120.   ;D

Got home, got things sorted out and went grocery shopping.  The store is so much quieter during the week that it was _almost_ enjoyable.  Now' I'm back at the apartment and going to shower before watching an episode of CSI with some popcorn.  I think pizza is on the menu for supper!   :nod:


----------



## medicineman (22 Mar 2010)

Busy morning here for my last week at FDU - Monday morning weirdness I guess.  Start leave in a few days, then send 9D on her 5's to Borden for a month.

MM


----------



## 1feral1 (22 Mar 2010)

helpup said:
			
		

> Sitting and waiting, counting down the days before deployment.  Of course there is alot of last min things to do that  should of been done by now...... Ah well.   OWDU keep us informed. At least let us know if your house becomes Waterback property. ( differs greatly from waterfront don' yah know)



Firstly, best of luck on your deployment.

The good thing is the storm passed to our north, making landfall near Airlee Beach, as winds hit 200kph on Hamilton Island in the Whitsundays. Shy of huge surf, some beach erosion, some windy moments, mean looking clouds, and some rain, we were spared the worst. Here on Bribie Island I would have rated it a 2.5/10.

Up at Airlee Beach, they got about 500mmm of rain, and there has been damage to homes, trees and boats. No one killed up there this time.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## LineJumper (22 Mar 2010)

Contemplating the purchase of the 'Easy Cracker' I just saw on TV because really, who wants egg on themselves. And I think I can afford the 2 easy payments of $10.00.


----------



## Yrys (25 Mar 2010)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Nobody likes you, Wes.



Well (cough), I do  :-[ !

I'm trying to read the 18 pages that I have to say that I read before my new cell will be activate...
I'm doing that in French, my maternal language, but, oh boy, the translation!

Sigh!


----------



## MaDB0Y_021 (25 Mar 2010)

Trying to motivate me to work on my lab report for one of my class... Kind of hard


----------



## 1feral1 (26 Mar 2010)

Ha ha Jacinthe  ;D

Humm, 'tiz 1340h on a ripper of an autumn day hovering at about 31C in the shade. Just home from work. Been on M242's all bloody week long. I love  them!! 

I am beginning to ponder a Sea-Doo adventure is in order, and a run up to Poverty Creek for an upcoming camping recce. Its low tide, only a 1.4 metre swell, tide still running out, and that sucks. Tonight its Eagle Boys Pizza for tea, yes, my evil infidel special of bacon-double- cheese, all on a crusty pan base, with some CC and ginger ale to wash it down.  

The upside to single life is one can do what he wants, when he wants, and I like that.

Cheers/beers, Big Ears (Aussie term of endearment)

OWDU


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jul 2010)

Well, its winter down here, just coming up 0800h, yet a chilly 10C outside. Its sunny though and that will make a difference, as my solar hot water system will make another 300 litres of 60C hot water. A top of 22C today.

Its Sunday, and what I like about being 110% on my own you can have anything you want for breakfast. Yesterday it was pancakes and bacon, today its hotdogs at 0730h all in front of the computer, with the heater on ha!

Regards,

CC


----------



## Sigs Pig (17 Jul 2010)

Right now I am trying to make a Skype call home, crappy line quality as the internet gets slow at times. It is 01:00 here and 17:00 back home yesterday and my grandson is not around  :-(
"Winter" here in Tanzania also but our lows are 20C and hotdogs are called sausages, so that is what you get if you order eggs and sausages.

ME


----------



## PegcityNavy (17 Jul 2010)

Just got back from Inception, best movie ever.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (17 Jul 2010)

Carcharodon Carcharias said:
			
		

> Well, its winter down here, just coming up 0800h, yet a chilly 10C outside. Its sunny though and that will make a difference, as my solar hot water system will make another 300 litres of 60C hot water. A top of 22C today.
> 
> Its Sunday, and what I like about being 110% on my own you can have anything you want for breakfast. Yesterday it was pancakes and bacon, today its hotdogs at 0730h all in front of the computer, with the heater on ha!
> 
> ...



So this is the diet of a Carcharodon Carcharis......

 ;D


----------



## 1feral1 (17 Jul 2010)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> So this is the diet of a Carcharodon Carcharis......
> 
> ;D



No licence plates, penguins or turtles  ;D


----------



## readytogo (17 Jul 2010)

trying to make my work day dissapear!!! dont tell my boss


----------



## Delta26 (18 Jul 2010)

Trying to figure out why the hell i'm still up at 0220hrs.


----------



## HavokFour (18 Jul 2010)

Wouldn't you like to know.  

No but really, I'm waiting for Demonoid's daily maintenance to finish up so I can illeg— I mean borrow the Transporter trilogy.  

It is also 0433hrs and I am still up. Ah, the life of an 18 year old is a strange one.


----------



## Mikhail (18 Jul 2010)

Loading up on my 2 coffee minimum, then my morning run.


----------



## OldSolduer (18 Jul 2010)

Mikhail said:
			
		

> Loading up on my 2 coffee minimum, then my morning run.



Finished my run then had two coffee!!


----------



## armyvern (18 Jul 2010)

Sitting in Petawawa and doing my laundry before heading back Kingston tonight. Quite looking forward to be going back to work after a fun-filled 2.5 weeks vacation at the cottage in Amherst Shore, NS ... NOT!!


----------



## REDinstaller (18 Jul 2010)

Packing the trailer for a week of camping. then 2 weeks of Honey do list.


----------



## 1feral1 (18 Jul 2010)

0415h Monday, up after a crappy nights sleep w/sheet soak. I might as well get some decent brekky into me, shower, catch the 0500 news and then leave for work.

Its still the weekend in Canada


----------



## JackieGirl (19 Jul 2010)

Getting ready to drive to Newfoundland!


----------



## HavokFour (19 Jul 2010)

Currently getting handsome before I make a trip downtown to visit the CFRC on Slater Street to pick up an information package and perhaps talk with someone there.

Nothing official yet, I have some personal/family things to work out. Hopefully by the end of the year I'll be all set and ready to go.


----------



## CorporalMajor (19 Jul 2010)

I am waiting patiently this week for HeavyMTL.

Megadeth, Slayer, Alice Cooper, Rob Zombie, Testament, Chimaira, Shadows Fall, all kinds of bands - one weekend.

Can't wait.  It's gonna be balls to the wall.   

And I have used Annual to make it a long weekend as well.    Sweet!!!!!!  Gonna spend some time with the ladyfreind, working out, etc.


----------



## 1feral1 (19 Jul 2010)

0519h Tuesday, off to work in a few minutes, got a swag of ASLAV Type 2's today, their 76mm GLS's to be inspected.


----------



## Luke O (19 Jul 2010)

I'm "working".

Haha


----------



## Trooper Hale (8 Aug 2010)

I'm taking a well deserved break from facebook to get a little Army.ca time up.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Aug 2010)

I am getting ready for a long weekend of more skydiving. It really is like a drug. Except safer and cheaper than crack!


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> I am getting ready for a long weekend of more skydiving. It really is like a drug. Except safer and cheaper than crack!


Can't cap that....watching "Bullsh!t", with Penn & Teller.

Im'a make a chute out of bedsheets, though.....(wink)


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Aug 2010)

icing my fractured toe from an arrest I got earlier today  :-\


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> icing my fractured toe from an arrest I got earlier today  :-\



Yours, or theirs?  ;D


----------



## Alea (21 Aug 2010)

EpicBeardedMan said:
			
		

> icing my fractured toe from an arrest I got earlier today  :-\



  ??


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (21 Aug 2010)

Alea said:
			
		

> ??



well, the NERD masses need to live by osmosing......Christ, you put 'er out....you hafta tell now..


----------



## EpicBeardedMan (21 Aug 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Yours, or theirs?  ;D



Mine =\ I fractured it a few months ago and was pretty much healed. Some gangbangers decided they didn't want to be arrested and we had quite the tumble and it pretty much is back to step 1, it'll take a couple months and it'll be fine, the other guy's in jail  :threat:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (21 Aug 2010)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Can't cap that....watching "Bullsh!t", with Penn & Teller.
> 
> Im'a make a chute out of bedsheets, though.....(wink)



It capped itself. 
My first jump today we were floating around in this little dinky of a Cessna when a C-130 from 14 Wing shows up in front of us. We were sitting pretty much directly behind this big honkin' Herc in a little Cessna with a perfect view of it's arse. We were _right _behind it. 
 Then watched it break away, dive and do a low pass over the runway at the dropzone. Moments later, I vacated the previously mentioned dinky of a Cessna and had some fun on my way to the ground.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (2 Sep 2010)

Bring on Hurricane Earl.
 It just doesn't seem very intimidating after spending so much time laughing at the show "My Name is Earl."


----------



## crooks.a (7 Sep 2010)

Today has been pretty boring. Got some new music, a bit of programming, video games, and playing Afghan Ops.


----------



## AndyRad (23 Oct 2010)

sittin in my rack week 7 bmq and a pl song to journey.....hooah Barrie Pl


----------



## HavokFour (23 Oct 2010)

Sitting in a chair, pant-less as it is the weekend. Deciding if I want to go out at this hour for a Double Down...

Midnight munchies, man.


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (23 Oct 2010)

Watching the BC-Calgary game, when the Canucks game was on I was switch back and forth between the two.

Canucks won, lets see if the leos can make it two for two.


----------



## bdave (23 Oct 2010)

Watching Operation Petticoat.


----------



## Cdnleaf (23 Oct 2010)

Taking the little guy (5 yrs old) to get a haircut. He likes a #2 on the sides/back, trim the top, NO gel and a couple of suckers to go.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (23 Oct 2010)

The driveway was looking pretty ghetto, so we got some gravel.

I shoveled 12760 lbs of gravel. It sucked.....a lot. Thank Christ for child labor.


----------



## PuckChaser (23 Oct 2010)

Watching the Argos, then the Leafs, then to JRs for UFC121.


----------



## CorporalMajor (25 Oct 2010)

Pissed off over Lesnar's loss.


----------



## readytogo (12 Nov 2010)

Waiting for a work order number from the powers that be upstairs!!


RTG


----------



## Rafterman1 (12 Nov 2010)

Lying in bed.  Trying to get my lazy a$$ out of it.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (12 Nov 2010)

Just spent the morning on a Vancouver Police boat, repairing some navigational aids in False creek, very nice crew and good weather with some sun and no wind, certainly not the weather I was expecting.


----------



## a_jolean (12 Nov 2010)

Making purchase orders  :


----------



## missing1 (12 Nov 2010)

Sitting by the Pacific in Costa Rica drinking a Margarita, enjoying life.


----------



## vonGarvin (12 Nov 2010)

missing1 said:
			
		

> Sitting by the Pacific in Costa Rica drinking a Margarita, enjoying life.


Nobody really likes you



(Sorry, it's just jealousy.  Enjoy yourself! :cheers


----------



## 211RadOp (13 Nov 2010)

Theatre PERs.  And I get to go thru it again with annuals!


----------



## readytogo (17 Nov 2010)

Waiting for word on an internal job interview......patience is a skill learned and not taught

RTG


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Nov 2010)

Just adding a couple more touches onto the basement turned bar here. There is now beer on tap.  :nod:

Selection is slightly biased towards whiskey... and tequila is forbidden.


----------



## Antoine (18 Nov 2010)

> Selection is slightly biased towards whiskey



I am a Whiskey fan, mainly single malt scotch. I got for my birthday "the Glenlivet" Single Malt Scotch Whisky 18 years of age. Was good at first but taste vanishes fast after opening of the bottle.

Lagavulin Single Malt is still the one I like best until now.

So What I am doing right now? Aside from the obvious being on here....enjoying a glass of Glenlivet.  

:cheers:


----------



## midget-boyd91 (18 Nov 2010)

Antoine said:
			
		

> I am a Whiskey fan, mainly single malt scotch. I got for my birthday "the Glenlivet" Single Malt Scotch Whisky 18 years of age. Was good at first but taste vanishes fast after opening of the bottle.
> 
> Lagavulin Single Malt is still the one I like best until now.
> 
> ...



Cheers

I'm enjoying Glenfiddich 18 yo. 
Also have Chivas 18 yo, but that's sealed until a special occasion.

Edit: Posting the current selection: Come drop by the Flight Center Bar and grill

Spirits:
Chivas 12 yo, Chivas 18 yo, Glenfiddich 15 yo, Glenfiddich 18 yo, Wisers 18 yo, Jack Daniels, Crown Royal, Irish Mist, Old Sam Demerara Rum, El Dorado 12 yo Rum, Crystal Head Vodka, Polar Ice Vodka, Tanqueray London Dry Gin,  Absinthe (with wormwood).

Beer:
Lots from many countries.

No cover charge to enter and the drinks are always cold.


----------



## wildman0101 (8 Feb 2011)

Hi Jackiegirl,
Sorry to reply like this. Tried sending a personal message but kept 
getting a microsoft error message. Will check with Mike and see
what's up. So good to hear from you, and I hope thing's are go-
ing well with you also. So the paperwork is done and your waiting 
right? I've had some great memorie's serving with the ARMD Corp.
Funny,sad,heart-breaking,hilarious. Must tell you some storie's some-
time. Do you use MSN Messenger? I use to use yahoo till everyone 
switched to MSN and facebook. If you use facebook look for leigh
scoty brandt. Cheer's and best regard's,,
Scoty B
Attached is a pic. Hope you can make it out


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Feb 2011)

My Mom is having a "Cancer Party".
F-'d up, I know.

But every relative available from all over North America is shavin' heads on SKYPE.

My Mom & Dad are in B.C, and I'm in N.S....so I'm behind the loop, and tired, but I'll bet my Mum is more tired than me.


----------



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2011)

Off to Boss' Night at JR's.


----------



## NSDreamer (16 Feb 2011)

Writing papers and prepping for Ex Starlight Trooper


----------



## DexOlesa (16 Feb 2011)

Writing papers, counting the hours till spring break.


----------



## OldSolduer (16 Feb 2011)

Preparing the presentation "Discipline"


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jan 2017)

Ya, that's right what are you doing right now.  This moment??

Post it.

We take up too much time talking about helping people, but really, why don't we talk about what people are doing?

Making Toast?  Post it.

Having a shitty day, and need help?  Post it.

Stepped in Dogshit, yet was hearing your favourite song on your iPhone?  Post it.

I want to know what you are doing now!!!

Ourselves Alone

Tess


----------



## BinRat55 (5 Jan 2017)

Babysitting Base Clothing Stores... with no power!


----------



## Halifax Tar (5 Jan 2017)

Playing world of warships


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Jan 2017)

Bourne movie marathon on Showcase.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (5 Jan 2017)

Wondering where the heck my old alarm clock is........left phone at work this morning and need it for my afternoon sleep before tonight's shift.


----------



## the 48th regulator (5 Jan 2017)

Having a coffee, contemplating what to make for dinner.


----------



## medicineman (5 Jan 2017)

Cleared out the driveway yet again...and playing War Thunder.  Should eat some lunch.

MM


----------



## dangerboy (5 Jan 2017)

About to watch the movie "The Hunt for Red October". Being army I will not notice all the mistakes that all my Navy brethren probably notice right away in the movie.


----------

